# [fantasTABLE] - Multitouch - next generation!



## nahkillo94 (5. März 2010)

UPDATE vom 04.04.2012: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FU4fbA-vTU
Der fantasTABLE ist fertiggestellt und funktioniert. 
Weitere Informationen unter www.fantastable.de​.


ORIGINAL:

Herzlich willkommen in unserem Langzeittagebuch (totovo’s, Luap12's und meins) in dem wir die nächsten 2 Jahre unser Seminarfachprojekt „fantasTABLE“ dokumentieren und gemeinsam darüber diskutieren werden. Wer nicht weiß was das ist: Das Seminarfach (kurz Semi) ist ein Unterrichtsfach ab der 10. Klasse in dem die Schüler sich in Gruppen zusammenschließen und gemeinsam ein Projekt/Aufgabe/Problem bewältigen und zum Schluss dazu eine Seminarfacharbeit schreiben und diese in einem Kolloquium verteidigen.

Und wir nennen es: _"fantasTABLE"_​ 
Inhaltsverzeichnis:

1     Thema
2     Kurzbeschreibung
3     Erklärung des Projektes
4     Finanzierung 
5 Funktionsweise
 

 1 Thema:


  „Aufbau und Nutzen interaktiver Systeme am Beispiel einer multitouchfähigen und natürlichen Oberfläche.“


2 Kurzbeschreibung:


  „Ziel der Seminarfacharbeit soll es sein, ein eigenes interaktives System  zu planen, konstruieren und umzusetzen sowie eine eigene interaktive Benutzeroberfläche zu planen und versuchen umzusetzen. Weiterhin soll der Sinn und der Nutzen solcher Systeme in Gegenwart und Zukunft für die Menschen erläutert werden.“



  Das ist die offizielle Erklärung für die Schule, daraus geht aber nicht hervor was genau wir machen. Das ist auch so gewollt, damit niemand sagen kann dass wir die Aufgabe nicht gelöst haben. Nur für den Fall der Fälle das was schief gehen sollte.


3 Erklärung des Projektes:


  Also wir bauen eine Multitouch-Table. Manchen kennen solche vielleicht schon von Microsoft, nämlich den Microsoft Surface (Welcome to Microsoft Surface). 

Es gibt auch sehr viele Leute die sich selbst einen gebaut haben (einfach mal nach MT-mini googeln), so ähnlich wollen wir das auch machen, nur besser. Doch wir setzen noch eins drauf. Wir entwickeln eine eigene Benutzeroberfläche, zumindest wollen wir es versuchen, und wir wollen räumliche Wahrnehmung durch 3D-Stereoskopie versuchen umzusetzen. Außerdem haben wir uns bereits erste Ansätze überlegt, für die berührungslose Steuerung, also die Steuerung im reellen Raum und nicht nur wie alle anderen in der Ebene.


4 Finanzierung

Wie ihr euch vorstellen könnt schluckt so ein Projekt eine Menge Geld. Dafür wurde aber bereits gesorgt. Wir haben uns Sponsoren gesucht und bringen natürlich einen Eigenanteil mit ein. Unser Budget liegt bei 3000€. Wir möchten hier vor allem auf unseren Hauptsponsor „Carl Zeiss in Jena“ hinweisen. Ohne ihre finanzielle Hilfe wäre es uns nicht möglich dieses Projekt anzutreten.


An dieser Stelle möchten wir auf diesen Thread hier hinweisen: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/71962-schuelerag-multitouch-tisch.html

,diese haben die Idee hier im Forum zuerst gehabt und es soll nicht so aussehen als ob wir die Idee kopiert hätten. Die Idee für das Seminarfachprojekt war da bevor wir den Thread entdeckten. 
Im Laufe der Zeit werden wir hier Updates einstellen und versuchen euch einen tiefen Einblick in unsere Arbeit zu geben. Das erste wird sein einen Umsetzungszeitplan einzustellen und die Funktionsweise zu erläutern. Danach zeigen wir euch erste Skizzen, 3D-Modelle, ...

​


----------



## Der-Dom (5. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Gelesen und Abo eingetragen 

Viel Spaß bei dem Projekt. Gerade der eigene Softwarepart klingt sehr interessant. Wie lange wird das Projekt in etwa dauern? Du sagtest ja _ab_ der 10. Klasse. Und wie viel Zeit bekommt ihr dafür?


----------



## Chrismettal (5. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

ABO [x]
das scheint noch sehr intresannt zu werden ^^
viel spass beim basteln ^^


----------



## Ini (5. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Ich denke mal ich werde dabei bleiben, klingt durchaus interessant.

[x] Abo


----------



## nahkillo94 (5. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Danke! 

Also wir haben bis kurz vor Weihnachten 2011 Zeit. Also Ungefähr Mitte 12. Klasse.  Bis dahin muss aber alles fertig sein. Software, Gerät an sich und Facharbeit.

Also noch 1,5 Jahre.


----------



## Blacki (5. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

hoi hoi
ich finde den ansatz mit der bedienung im raum excellent 
demzufolge 
abo


----------



## axel25 (5. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Hui, das klingt nach einem Vielversprechenden Fernmoddingprojekt.
Spaß beiseite: Gutes gelingen und vie...ich meine wenig Fails


----------



## Chrismettal (5. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

xDD ich glaub euer team hat bei mir schon ne menge gemoddet xD
verschont dieses projekt, das hat grosses potential xD


----------



## totovo (5. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

So will ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden:

Also nette Einführung Olli, *ABER*: könnte noch etwas ausführlicher sein...
Ich kümmere mich morgen um Funktionsweise, Konstruktion, Material und ein bischen was zum Design 

so richtig los gehts aber erst in den Sommerferien los, vorher gibts hier nur Planung!

*danke an alle für das rege Interesse!*


----------



## nahkillo94 (5. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

jaja tovo, war klar dass du nur wieder rummeckerst! 

ich wollte dir ja nochwas überlassen, is ja nur ersteinmal ein kleiner einblick!

Ich hoffe mal nicht das unser Projekt Ferngemoddet wird!^^


----------



## totovo (5. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*



nahkillo94 schrieb:


> jaja tovo, war klar dass du nur wieder rummeckerst!
> 
> ich wollte dir ja nochwas überlassen, is ja nur ersteinmal ein kleiner einblick!
> 
> Ich hoffe mal nicht das unser Projekt Ferngemoddet wird!^^



Wovon du ausgehen kannst!

da gibts dann aber noch ne ordentliche Rechnung von Noblorros...
mal sehen ob Zeiss uns das auch bezahlt

(ach ja *an Noblorros*... entweder ihr bleibt fern, oder ihr schreibt ne Rechnung nach* §14 des Umsatzsteuergesetzes*, sonst kippt unsere Finanzierung!)


----------



## Fighter3 (5. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Hey,

klasse Idee! Am Montag renne ich gleich zu unserem Schulleiter und frage nach einem Raum
*träum* schön wär's aber schon  

Wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Glück!

p.s. Sind das bei euch dann auch 3 Stunden pro Woche?


----------



## Chrismettal (5. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Fernmodding wär schade in dem fall ^^


----------



## nahkillo94 (5. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

@ Fighter 3: Wie meinst du das mit 3 Wochenstunden?

Also wir haben das Seminarfach in dem uns unsere Semi-Lehrer vorbereiten und sagen wie wir das machen und wie wir die Facharbeit schreiben und so. Alles halt allgemein gehalten und sind 2 Stunde pro Woche. (ich muss dazu sagen dass die Lehrer bei uns unfähig sind! Wir haben am Montag zum 3. mal von 4 malen ausfall!!!)

Für das Projekt an sich müssen wir unsere Freizeit opfern. Aber was heißt opfern? Macht ja auch spaß! Es sei denn Noblorros funkt dazwischen!^^


----------



## totovo (5. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

nein wir haben in der 11. &12. Klasse auch noch 2 o. 3 Wochenstunden semi!


----------



## Speedguru (5. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Klingt interessant, ich bleibe drann!!

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## Fighter3 (5. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

ach ich dachte ihr baut das auch in der schule...

Ich kenne das so, dass man drei Stunden die Woche am Projekt arbeitet und dann die Arbeit am Ende alleine zu Hause schreiben muss.


----------



## nahkillo94 (5. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Hm, nee bei uns in Thüringen wird das anders gehandhabt. Is irgendwie weil wir das Abi in 12 Jahren machen.


----------



## Fighter3 (5. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Wir in Berlin jetzt auch  Daran kann's nicht liegen...


----------



## Grilgan (5. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Au ja, Abi in 12 Jahren, ich leide drunter 

Seehr interessantes Thema, ihr bekommt auf jeden Fall ein Abo von mir!

Bin sehr gespannt, was ihr so machen werdet, und freue mich auf hoffentlich viele Bilder!


----------



## h_tobi (6. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Na, das klingt doch mal sehr interessant, Multitouch in drei Dimensionen, ich werde auf alle Fälle dabei
bleiben.
Dann wünsche ich euch ein gutes Gelingen und möglichst wenige Probleme.


----------



## totovo (6. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

*6. Funktionsweise des fantasTable*


*Multitouch – wie bitte?*

  Im Prinzip ist das relativ simpel.
  Die Methode die wir anwenden beruht aber nicht auf einer kapazitiven, berührungsempfindlichen Folie, die Über das Bild gelegt wird, sondern gänzlich anders, nämlich mit IR-LED´s und einer Kamera, aber dazu später mehr!
  Zuerst etwas zu den LED´s. Infrarot Licht, kurz IR ist für das Menschliche Auge nicht sichtbar und eignet sich somit ideal für unser Projekt!
  Das ändert sich sobald eine Kamera ohne IR-Filter hinzu kommt, diese kann das IR-Licht sichtbar machen, und zwar so gut das eine Abgrenzung von anderen Lichtquellen möglich ist. Also bringt man eine normale Webcam, sofern sie keinen IR-Filter  enthält, unter der Projektionsfläche an.
  Es gibt grundsätzlich 2 Möglichkeiten die hunderten LED´s sinnvoll zu verbauen, einmal so, dass sie die Projektionsscheibe von unten anstrahlt und einmal so, dass in der Plexiglasscheibe eine Totalreflexion erzeugt wird. In beiden Fällen wird das Infrarotlicht von einem Finger gebrochen und wird so für die Kamera sichtbar, es können bis zu 54 dieser „Blobs“ 
erkannt und auf dem Desktop umgesetzt werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Beide Varianten haben Vor und Nachteile. Erstere ist relativ ungenau,  kann dafür aber vorher definierte Objekte erkennen, zum Bsp. eine DVD.
  Die 2. Variante ist sehr genau, kann aber wiederum keine Objekte erkennen.
  Wir haben uns der Genauigkeit halber trotzdem für die 2. Variante entschieden, da auch ein Mischbetrieb nicht in Frage kommt!

  (sollten wir einmal Langeweile bekommen, bauen wir ein Schalter ein, mit dem man zwischen beiden Varianten hin und her schalten kann!)


*Beamerbild + Glasscheibe = unmöglich?*

  Nein das ist nicht unmöglich sobald eine Plexiglasscheibe mit einer speziellen Folie, oder Beschichtung oder eine Milchglasplatte zum Einsatz kommt.
  Wir liebäugeln mit einer solchen speziellen Plexischeibe.
  Dabei kommt ein spezieller Beamer zum Einsatz, der ersten eine besonders große Bilddiagonale auf 1m Entfernung projizieren muss und für den 3D-effekt auch noch 120Hz fähig sein muss.
  Den 3D-effekt erzeugen wir dann mit Nvidias Shutter-Verfahren!

*An dieser Stelle der Dank an Chip, die uns eine GTX 285 zur Verfügung gestellt haben!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Den Finger im Raum orten…*

  Das funktioniert folgendermaßen:
  Am Tisch werden 2 Kameras angebracht die ein Objekt, welches sich deutlich vom restlichen Raum abhebt, mit x-, y- und z-Achse orten können, die richtige Software zur Umsetzung haben wir da allerdings noch nicht gefunden, auch über die genaue Umsetzung sind wir uns noch nicht im Klaren,
  das geht entweder über eine IR-LED an der Hand, oder über sehr teure IR-Kameras.


so long...


----------



## Chrismettal (6. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

wow, echt ein hammer projekt was ihr da vor euch habt ^^

soweit mein realschulgehirn das kapiert hat sieht das nach ner menge arbeit aus

und wegen der software zum orten , ihr habt doch sicher bei euch in den kreisen ein programmier-ass was sowas irgendwie programieren könnte?
ich selber könnte es jedenfalls nicht leider ..

aber allein die idee is schon der absolute wahnsinn ^^ viel spass noch dabei


----------



## ich558 (6. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Coole Sache! Leider gibt es an meiner Schule keine vergleichbaren Seminare.  Von welchem Fach geht das bei euch aus?


----------



## Zus3l (6. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

na da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## totovo (6. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*



Chrismettal schrieb:


> wow, echt ein hammer projekt was ihr da vor euch habt ^^
> 
> soweit mein realschulgehirn das kapiert hat sieht das nach ner menge arbeit aus
> 
> ...



Ja wir bekommen Hilfe von der Fachhochschule Jena, die haben uns schon signalisiert, dass da mit vorhandener Free-ware und einigen Modifikationen was zu machen ist!

Ne menge Arbeit?
Tonnen weise Arbeit triffts eher!



ich558 schrieb:


> Coole Sache! Leider gibt es an meiner Schule keine vergleichbaren Seminare.  Von welchem Fach geht das bei euch aus?



Das sind keine Seminare im eigentlichen Sinn!
Da wir das Abitur mit 12Jahren machen, müssen wir noch eine Wissenschaftliche Arbeit vollbringen, die mit ins Abbi einfließt und dazu gibt es halt ein Fach welches sich "Seminarfach" schimpft!

Die Themenwahl für die Arbeiten ist mehr oder weniger frei!

lg


----------



## Chrismettal (6. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Na da bin ich ja froh das für die Programm abteilung was vorhanden ist ^^

und ich entschuldige mich für meine masslose untertreibung bezüglich der arbeitsangabe xD


----------



## nahkillo94 (6. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Schöne Erklärung tovo, 

an dieser Stelle sei gesagt dass die Hochschule Nürnberg, mit der wir auch noch zusammenarbeiten, uns den Tipp gegeben hat die LED am Finger durch einen "Datenhandschuh" umzusetzen. Dadurch kann dann der Finger "geortet" werden, da die Kamera ansonsten den Finger nicht von der Umgebung unterscheiden könnte.


----------



## Chrismettal (6. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Dazu währe eine gute verbesserung noch das an jedem finger eine led angebracht wird , sodass jeder finger mitbenutzt werden kann, das bedeutet allerdings NOCH MEHR arbeit ^^


----------



## h_tobi (6. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Bisher klingt das alles sehr vielversprechend, bin auf die ersten Bauabschnitte gespannt.


----------



## nahkillo94 (6. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Ja die Idee mit mehreren Fingern hatte ich auch schon, aber wie du schon richtig sagtest: noch mehr Arbeit, und ich glaube wir haben schon genug Arbeit. 

*hier übrigens der Link zur Website:* fantasTABLE
(würden uns sehr über ein paar Gästebucheinträge freuen! )

wie gefällt euch die Seite?


und dann habe ich noch ein paar Bilder für euch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrismettal (6. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

damit ich das richtig verstanden hab, jeder der das FantasTABLE nutzt eine der shutter brillen tragen muss/wird ?


----------



## nahkillo94 (6. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

naja wenn das so klappt wie geplant dann schon, zumindest im 3D-Modus. natürlich können wir nicht jedem so ne brille geben der da ran geht, aber es sind 3 Shutterbrillen einkalkuliert.

PS: DEN fantasTABLE!!


----------



## Chrismettal (6. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

okay, dann hab ich richtig verstanden ^^
und wieder was dazu gelernt, DER fantasTABLE xD


----------



## Zeimean (6. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

schickes Projekt were ich weiter verfolgen...
[Abo]
und ich hab alles gelesen


----------



## nahkillo94 (6. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

AUFRUF AN ALLE: Wer es schafft uns einen Händler zu nennen bei dem man online Oberflächenspiegel kaufen kann (auch für privat-Leute) und zuschneiden lassen kann, der bekommt ein RIIIIEEESSSEN lob. (und wir vielleicht auch auf der offiziellen fantasTABLE-Seite genannt bei den Danksagungen)


----------



## totovo (6. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*



nahkillo94 schrieb:


> AUFRUF AN ALLE: Wer es schafft uns einen Händler zu nennen bei dem man online Oberflächenspiegel kaufen kann (auch für privat-Leute) und zuschneiden lassen kann, der bekommt ein RIIIIEEESSSEN lob. (und wir vielleicht auch auf der offiziellen fantasTABLE-Seite genannt bei den Danksagungen)



Ollli du musst lauter schreien!
In etwa so:

_*"Hallo Leute, wer uns eine Shop nennen kann, bei dem es Oberflächenspiegel für privat Leute gibt, nennen kann bekommt ne riesen Packung kekse!"
*_
so alle wach?


----------



## h_tobi (6. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Hier oder hier, der noch und zuletzt der.
Mehr finde ich auf die Schnelle nicht, müsst mal sehen, ob die was taugen oder einfach mal anfragen.


----------



## nahkillo94 (6. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Hier oder hier, der noch und zuletzt der.
> Mehr finde ich auf die Schnelle nicht, müsst mal sehen, ob die was taugen oder einfach mal anfragen.



danke für deine bemühungen, aber der 1. ist nur für firmenkunden, das 2. ist nicht das was wir suchen, dem 3. traue ich nicht ganz (außerdem nur 20mmx30mm, is ein bischen wenig!!).

Der 4. spricht mich auf anhieb am meisten an. Obwohl da die Spiegel auch relativ klein sind. 15cm mal 0,9 cm is nicht viel. Aber schonmal besser als gar nix.


----------



## Chrismettal (6. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Brandschutzglas, Gebogenes Glas, Sicherheitsglas, Oberflchenspiegel, Strahlenschutzglas, Profilbauglas

die haben auch oberflächenspiegelherstellung, ich weiss nich genau ob man da das richtige findet aber nachfragen is en versuch wert
unter Produkte --> oberflächenspiegel
steht mehr dazu


----------



## nahkillo94 (6. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

wow, danke Chrismettal! Der Laden is perfekt! 

Wenn das klappt bekommste die Kekse von totovo!^^


----------



## Chrismettal (6. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

WAHH KEKSE *_*

freut mich das ich helfen konnte ^^


----------



## totovo (6. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

und hier die Kekse:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrismettal (6. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

KEKSE *-*

danke totovo, so einen Jahresvorrat hab ich mir schon immer gewünscht


----------



## MaStErDuKe (7. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

[x] Aboooooooo aber ganz klar ^^


----------



## nahkillo94 (7. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

So Leute, 

da im Gästebuch auf unserer Website die Frage aufkam (von einem gewissen Jerry) wie wir uns das mit dem 3D-Steuerung vorstellen, hier mal eine ausfürliche Erläuterung. Also ich muss zugeben dass wir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt selber etwas planlos sind in dieser Sache. 

Ich persönlich dachte da an die Triangulation. So wie bei Microsofts "Project Natal" oder die Wii. Man könnte durch die Triangulation die Entfernung zum Tisch berechnen. Dadurch wäre schonmal die z-Achse abgedeckt, und die x und y-Achse sind kein Problem. 

Man könnte die Tiefenbestimmung auch über die Disparität machen. 

Es wäre möglich solch ein Programm selber zu programmieren, ein Problem ist jedoch dass es ziemlich schwierig ist 2 Kameras anzusteuern. Außerdem müssten wir dann auch noch die passende Software dazu programmieren die mit Tiefeninformationen etwas anfangen kann. Microsoft und Nintendo machen das alles selber, bzw. haben die extra Entwicklerstudios die das machen, denn die normalen herkömmlichen Spiele laufen auch auf der Wii nicht, da keins von denen Tiefeninformationen verarbeiten kann. 

Wir sind ein Team von 3 Mann, und soo gute Programmierkentnisse hat keiner von uns. Selbst die Fachhochschule Jena und die Hochschule Nürnberg oder Carl Zeiss in Jena können uns da nicht helfen, da dass in so einem kurzen Zeitraum nicht möglich ist. Nächstes Jahr im Dezember ist schon das Kolloquium, und bis nächstes Jahr Juni muss alles fertig sein, da wir dann die restliche Zeit für das schreiben der Facharbeit nutzen wollen.

Wer noch andere Vorschläge hat oder irgendwelche Software kennt die soetwas schon kann,sagt uns bescheid. Wir sind für jeden Tipp dankbar. Sie darf auch was Kosten.


----------



## totovo (9. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

so wie es zur Zeit aussieht, müssen wir unseren Zeitplan straffen!

daher wird der Rohbau schon anfang der Sommerferien fertigestellt werden!
Ich denke wir werden dann noch mal in den Baumarkt unseres Vertrauens wandern und euch unser Arbeitsmaterial zeigen!


----------



## nahkillo94 (9. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Über das Material müssen wir aber noch reden, denn da gibt große Meinungsverschiedenheiten in der Gruppe!!!!!


----------



## Chrismettal (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

ich währe für ein matt schwarz gepulvertes stahl gehäuse ^^


----------



## nahkillo94 (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

ja klar, ich auch, aber dafür reicht das geld dann doch nicht. Wir nehmen Holz und lackieren dass, aber welches muss noch ausdiskutiert werden. Ihr könnt ja mal eure Meinungen mit einbringen.


----------



## nahkillo94 (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

So totovo hatte ja schon angekündigt dass wir unseren Zeitplan drastisch straffen müssen. Ich hab den Zeitplan für die Software erstellt und tovo die Hardware.


Phase I

-->Lernphase (bis Dezember 2010/Januar 2011)

-aneignen des benötigten Wissens über Funktionsweise der Software
-Zusammenhänge zwischen Software<->Hardware und den verschiedenen Software-Instanzen verstehen und verinnerlichen
-Kenntnisse in Programmiersprache vertiefen (Python)
-schon kleinere Programme versuchen Umzusetzen (Zeichenprogramm)

Phase II:

-->Erstes Programmieren (bis März 2011)

-spätestens jetzt ein Zeichenprogramm erstellen
-Texteditor mit eigener Desktop-Tastatur erstellen

Phase III:

-->Programmierphase (bis Dezember 2011)

*--Teil1 (bis Juni 2011):*
-Bildbetrachtungsprogramm (Collagenprogramm) erstellen
-evtl. mit Zeichenprogramm verknüpfen

*--Teil2 (bis Oktiber 2011)*
-interaktives Mind-Map-Programm erstellen (Flowchart)

*--Teil3 (bis Dezember 2011)*
-interaktive Benutzeroberfläche erstellen, welche alle vorigen Programme vereint

Sonstiges:

-vorhandenen Touchscreen-Treiber so modifizieren, dass von Webcam getrackte Signale als Benutzereingabe erkannt werden

--> dazu muss "nur" der Datenstrom umgelenkt werden, auf die Signale welche die Koordinaten sowie die Ereignisse darstellen (release, move und disappear)


alles verstanden? oder


----------



## Chrismettal (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Aus holz ? nuja, wenn das ordentlich was werden soll müsste dann aber ne lackierung drauf, wie ein airbrush rund herum wo in verschiednen grössen und schriften "FantasTABLE" steht.
Hab en pic gemacht (anhzang)
so ungefähr un das dann rundherum fänd ich gut ^^


----------



## h_tobi (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Was haltet ihr denn von einem Metallgerüst, das ihr mit Laminat verkleidet?
Laminat ist sehr stabil, robust, lässt sich sehr gut verarbeiten und ist nicht so teuer und schwer.
Außerdem gibt es eine riesige Auswahl an Maserungen/Muster/Farben. Die Ecken dann mit 
Aluwinkeln abdecken.
Habe selber schon Laminat in einem PC verbaut und war positiv beeindruckt.

Edit: Die Schriftzüge will ich nicht lackieren müssen, am besten fände ich 2 diagonale Schriftzüge
und auf die anderen beiden Seiten dann evtl. eure Namen und/oder Sponsoren.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Endlich mal ein Projekt aus Thüringen! 

Da ich auch das aus der Ecke komme gibts gleich mal ein Abo.

Wird der Tisch dann in der Schule eingesetzt, an Karl Zeiss üerbgeben oder was passiert mit dem?

Wie siehts mit der Hardware aus (Wink mit dem Zaunphal)? Was habt ihr euch da vorgestellt? Ne komplett passivgekühle Lösung wäre für so einen Tisch sicherlich nicht schlecht (spart auch unmengen an Bohrungen).


----------



## totovo (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*



Chrismettal schrieb:


> Aus holz ? nuja, wenn das ordentlich was werden soll müsste dann aber ne lackierung drauf, wie ein airbrush rund herum wo in verschiednen grössen und schriften "FantasTABLE" steht.
> Hab en pic gemacht (anhzang)
> so ungefähr un das dann rundherum fänd ich gut ^^



Das aüßere soll möglichst schlicht werden, daher komplett matt schwarz mit ein paar roten akzenten --> siehe Bild im Anhang!

Holz als Material steht schon fest, das wird dann ordentlich lackiert, so das vom Holz nichts mehr zu sehen ist!

die Idee mit dem Schriftzug ist schon nicht schlecht, aber ich denke ein beleuchtetes Logo reicht fürs erste!



h_tobi schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von einem Metallgerüst, das ihr mit Laminat verkleidet?
> Laminat ist sehr stabil, robust, lässt sich sehr gut verarbeiten und ist nicht so teuer und schwer.
> Außerdem gibt es eine riesige Auswahl an Maserungen/Muster/Farben. Die Ecken dann mit
> Aluwinkeln abdecken.
> ...



wie gesagt, eher schlicht, ohen viele Muster und einem beleuchtetem logo^^

aber wenn du mal ein Link, oder Bild hast, lasse ich mich gern vom gegnteil überzeugen!



Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein Projekt aus Thüringen!
> 
> Da ich auch das aus der Ecke komme gibts gleich mal ein Abo.
> 
> ...




Ich möchte mich auf die Hardware noch nicht so festlegen, da wir noch nen halbesjahr zeit haben, und ein halbes Jahr in der Hardwarewelt ewig lang ist!

Aber wir brauchen schon sehr leistungsstarke Komponenten, passiv ist da nicht, schon allein weil der Beamer ein haufen hitze erzeugt!
bisher geht es so in die Richtung AMD Phenom II x4 /x6
8gb DDR3 RAM die GTX285 1,2 - 1,5 TB HDD und ein slot in DVD-Laufwerk!

lg

Ps.: zeitplan comming soon...........


----------



## h_tobi (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Hier mal ein paar Varianten, der Händler hat 112 Seiten a 10 Sorten parat.

Schiefer- Optik.
Fliesen- Optik
Eiche weiß- Optik
Dynamic blue- Optik
Buche weiß- Optik

Hier der Link zur Übersicht.


----------



## Chrismettal (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

okay, so sieht auch gut aus, aber das aussehen des case is ja das unwichtigste an der ganzen sache 
dann werd ich meine idee wohl leicht abgeändert an nem mod meinerseits einsetzten , wenn nicht hier xD


----------



## nahkillo94 (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Also, ich glaube das mit den Schriftzügen wird ein bischen sehr aufwändig. SIeht zwar gut aus aber viel zu schwer umzusetzen. 

Das Gehäuse soll so einfach und schlicht wie möglich gehalten werden. 

Und außerdem stimmt, wir haben andere Probleme als übers Design nachzudenken. 

@ Azrael_SEt: Carl Zeiss wird mit "C" geschrieben. Und woher kommste denn?


Achja und die 1,2-1,5 TB bei der Festplatte stimmen nicht!!


----------



## totovo (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Varianten, der Händler hat 112 Seiten a 10 Sorten parat.
> 
> Schiefer- Optik.
> Fliesen- Optik
> ...




ja sicher auch nicht schlecht, aber das müssten wir dann auch noch lackieren...


*Zeitplan


*Bis ende Juli:


Bau des Gerüstes für den Fantastable, Lackierungsarbeiten
einbau des Computerauszugs, der Beamer und Spiegel Halterungen
Belüftungskomnzept und Projektionsfläche bearbeiten
Bis ende August:


einbau des Beamers und der Spiegel, sowie der Projektionsfläche
erste Tests
ausrichten, justieren usw.
bis spätestens zu den Herbstferien (Spetember): 


einbau der Hardware
einrichten der Touchoberfläche
Funktionstest, fertigsoftware installieren


----------



## totovo (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*



nahkillo94 schrieb:


> Achja und die 1,2-1,5 TB bei der Festplatte stimmen nicht!!




doch, doch, dass stimmt schon...

Der liebe Olli will nur nicht kapieren, dass man lieber zu viel, als zu wenig Speicherplatz hat!


----------



## Chrismettal (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

sry wenn ich was übersehen hab, aber warum denn 2 computer ?


----------



## nahkillo94 (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

das 2. ist nur ein gehäuse, damit wollen wir zeigen dass jederzeit auch ein anderer pc angeschlossen werden kann und mit dem fantasTABLE genutzt werden kann.


----------



## nahkillo94 (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*



totovo schrieb:


> doch, doch, dass stimmt schon...
> 
> Der liebe Olli will nur nicht kapieren, dass man lieber zu viel, als zu wenig Speicherplatz hat!




ja und tovo will nicht kapieren dass es unnötig ist!! 

Ich habe mal etwas großzügig gerechnet dass wir mit allem auf rund 150GB kommen!! Da muss keine 1,5 TB Festplatte rein!!! Wo wir nur 40€ für die Festplatte vorgesehen haben, max. 50€!

Ihr werdet mir doch recht geben, wen ich sage, dass wir das Geld nicht für 1,5TB Festplatten verschleudern müssen, wenn wir den Platz nicht brauchen. Dann lieber ne schnellere Festplatte und nur 500GB oder das Geld in andere Teile investieren z.B. Beamer, Oberflächenspiegel, CPU oder sonst was.


----------



## totovo (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*



nahkillo94 schrieb:


> ja und tovo will nicht kapieren dass es unnötig ist!!
> 
> Ich habe mal etwas großzügig gerechnet dass wir mit allem auf rund 150GB kommen!! Da muss keine 1,5 TB Festplatte rein!!! Wo wir nur 40€ für die Festplatte vorgesehen haben, max. 50€!


sry, aber da zeigt sich mal wieder wie kurzsichtig manche Leute Denken...

1TB gibts schon für gut 60€, das ist spott billig!
also warum am falschen Ende sparen!



> Ihr werdet mir doch recht geben, wen ich sage, dass wir das Geld nicht für 1,5TB Festplatten verschleudern müssen, wenn wir den Platz nicht brauchen. Dann lieber ne schnellere Festplatte


entschuldige, aber das ist nonsens!
es gibt einfach kaum unterschiede in der Geschwindigkeit der meisten aktuellen HDD´s!
aber wir können uns auch gerne SSD´s zu legen für weit über 300€!



> und nur 500GB oder das Geld in andere Teile investieren z.B. Beamer, Oberflächenspiegel, CPU oder sonst was.






achja, ich sehe grad das ich 8GB Ram geschrieben habe, wo es doch 4 auch tun!


----------



## nahkillo94 (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

ja, da nehm ich lieber weniger Speicherplatz und dafür eine schnellere!

mit 60€ sind wir schon 20€über den preis hinaus! woher sollen wir das nehmen! Der Finanzierungsplan ist knapp gerechnet!!


----------



## totovo (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*



nahkillo94 schrieb:


> ja, da nehm ich lieber weniger Speicherplatz und dafür eine schnellere!
> 
> mit 60€ sind wir schon 20€über den preis hinaus! woher sollen wir das nehmen! Der Finanzierungsplan ist knapp gerechnet!!



ließ bitte was ich schrieb "aktuelle HDD´s nehmen sich von der Geschwindigkeit so gut wie nichts"  im gegenteil je größer desto höher die Datendichte, desto schneller!

Und bei dem Preis lohnt es sich echt nicht auf 500GB zu setzen (~40€ zu ~60€!!!)


----------



## h_tobi (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Dem muss ich zustimmen, 1TB für ~60€ sind meiner Meinung nach das Beste von P/L her.


----------



## nahkillo94 (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Ja das bestreite ich ja nicht, aber danach können wir nicht gehen. Wir ham die Preise (40€ für Festplatte) und müssen für DIESEN Preis das beste kaufen. Natürlich ist 1TB für 60€besser als 500GB für 40€!

@tovo: Ich darf mit!!! Also wenn es klappt mit deinem Onkel dürfte ich mit!!


----------



## Chrismettal (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

versucht doch euch einen sponsor anzuwerben der euch ne grosse platte gibt, ich denke so an hardwareversand.de ^^
bei so einem projekt is das eine ehre als sponsor zu dienen wette ich ^^


----------



## nahkillo94 (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

hm, das geht nicht so einfach. Mit dem Vertrag von Zeiss haben wir uns verpflichtet immer erst Zeiss nach Hilfe zu fragen wenn Geld fehlt.


----------



## Zus3l (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Wollt ihr nicht lieber (einen) großen Lüfter nehmen als die "kleinen" 120 er?
Genug Platz bietet euer Gehäuse (Tisch) ja... 
Denn so ein Beamer macht wirklich ordentlich Hitze.


----------



## Chrismettal (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

dann tut das 

edit: es ist relativ egal ob 2 kleine oder 1 grossen meiner meinung nach


----------



## nahkillo94 (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

hmm stimmt schon aber wenn da ein 200 er drin ist sieht das nicht mehr schön aus. Unser Ziel ist es den schlicht und einfach aussehen zu lassen. Es soll auf den ersten Blick wie ein normaler Tisch wirken, so dass er auch ganz normal Zuhause eingesetzt werden könnte. Bauhaus ist unser Vorbild^^


----------



## totovo (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

@hdd Problem: Die 20€ steuere ich noch bei!

ja ich habe auch schon überlegt einen großen 200mm (oder 2 davon) zu nehmen aber ich denke, dass sieht dann nicht mehr so toll aus!


----------



## nahkillo94 (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

@totovo: ich nehm dich beim wort^^

haste gelesen? Ich dürfte prinzipiell mit! Sie meinte übrigens dass wir doch Zelten sollten, is doch schön!^^


----------



## Zus3l (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Wie ihr meint, wenn ihr das aussehen dem zweck vorzieht *duck und weg*


----------



## totovo (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*



Zus3l schrieb:


> Wie ihr meint, wenn ihr das aussehen dem zweck vorzieht *duck und weg*



xD 

naja mal schauen, wir haben ja noch ein paar wochen Zeit, das zu entscheiden!


----------



## nahkillo94 (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Das is doch jetzt nicht böse gemeint, wir wollen Aussehen und Zweck unter ein Dach bringen. 
Wir können einen 200er nehmen und normal laufen lassen, könnten dafür aber auch 2 mal 120er nehmen und nur halb so schnell drehen lassen. 

Da is auch wieder der Zweck untergebracht!^^


----------



## Zus3l (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Ihr macht das schon
Mal ne andere Frage: wo soll die Luft denn rein? Macht ihr Lüftungsschlitze ins Holz oder wie
Soll ja auch in euren Bauhausstil passen


----------



## nahkillo94 (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Ja zum Beispiel, oder direkt die Lüfter die Luft ansaugen lassen, so doll würden die ja nun nicht stören. Aber wenn da 200er wären würde das schon eher auffallen. 

Man kann ja dunkle Filter davor machen, da fällt das noch weniger auf.


----------



## nahkillo94 (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Wieso lachstn du uns aus?


----------



## Zus3l (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Sorry sollte kein auslachen sein
Finde euer Projekt ja klasse.
Dachte die lüfter sollen rausblasen und die Luft muss ja dann auch durch Lufteinlässe rein. Deswegen auch der 200er den könnte man ja dann langsam laufen lassen was unauffälliger wär.


----------



## Chrismettal (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

von wegen unnauffällig, einfach 4mal  120mm lüfter, 2 die rein blasen an einem ende un 2 raus am andren, wenn die dann leise gnug sind fällts sowieso nich auf (silentwings)


----------



## Zus3l (10. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*



Chrismettal schrieb:


> von wegen unnauffällig, einfach 4mal  120mm lüfter, 2 die rein blasen an einem ende un 2 raus am andren, wenn die dann leise gnug sind fällts sowieso nich auf (silentwings)



Jo wär das einfachste...hätte das mit dem großen Lüfter halt nur angedacht da ja mehr als genug Platz vorhanden ist. (laut der Skizze)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...936-seminarfachprojekt-fantastable-tisch1.jpg

Prinzipiell habe ich halt die Luftzufuhr vermisst, sei es nun mittels Lüftern oder einfach Öffnungen.Die rausblasenden Lüfter würde ich desweiteren weiter oben anbringen (wenn möglich) da ja warme Luft aufsteigt...
Und wegen der optischen Unauffälligkeit sollte eine schicke Verkleidung das Problem lösen können.


----------



## Chrismettal (11. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*



Zus3l schrieb:


> Prinzipiell habe ich halt die Luftzufuhr vermisst, sei es nun mittels Lüftern oder einfach Öffnungen.Die rausblasenden Lüfter würde ich desweiteren weiter oben anbringen (wenn möglich) da ja warme Luft aufsteigt...
> Und wegen der optischen Unauffälligkeit sollte eine schicke Verkleidung das Problem lösen können.



wegen verkleidung wär ich für stink normale einschnitte ins holz


----------



## h_tobi (11. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Wenn ihr die Einschnitte dann schräg macht, sind die Lüfter gar nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Chrismettal (11. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

und wenn schon, lüfter sind ja wohl nicht unbedingt ein schönheitsmanko ^^


----------



## h_tobi (11. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Das nicht, nur schade, wenn man am Tisch steht und kalte Füße bekommt. 
Darum würde ich den Luftstrom nach unten leiten. Ist ja nur so ein Gedanke.


----------



## nahkillo94 (11. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

hmm das stimmt, überlegen wir uns noch, mit der Abschrägung aber gute Idee! 

Ich persönlich wäre auch dafür die ausblasenden Lüfter oben anzubringen, werden wir auch machen, tovo war aber dagegen. 

Und ich denke dass wir bei den 120er Lüftern  bleiben!


----------



## totovo (11. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*



nahkillo94 schrieb:


> hmm das stimmt, überlegen wir uns noch, mit der Abschrägung aber gute Idee!
> 
> Ich persönlich wäre auch dafür die ausblasenden Lüfter oben anzubringen, werden wir auch machen, tovo war aber dagegen.
> 
> Und ich denke dass wir bei den 120er Lüftern  bleiben!




werden machen ist hier nicht, dann ist ja die Fingerheizung weg!


----------



## nahkillo94 (11. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*



totovo schrieb:


> werden machen ist hier nicht, dann ist ja die Fingerheizung weg!



Lern erstmal Deutsch! Was soll denn der Satz bedeuten??


----------



## Zus3l (11. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Freu mich schon auf die ersten Bilder


----------



## totovo (11. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*



nahkillo94 schrieb:


> Lern erstmal Deutsch! Was soll denn der Satz bedeuten??


hast du selbst geschrieben "...,werden wir auch machen,..."

und ich habe es in die Antwot aufgenommen Grammatikalisch korekt

@über mir:
Bilder wird es geben! Viele Bilder!


----------



## nahkillo94 (11. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Hallo? Du hast "werden machen ist hier nicht, dann ist ja die Fingerheizung weg!" geschrieben! Das versteht doch keiner, und ich weiß immernoch nicht was du damit sagen willst! 

Das is garantiert nicht grammatikalisch korrekt!


----------



## Chrismettal (11. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

ououou, was is jezz wichtiger, fingerheizung oder fussheizung 
schwierig schwierig ^^


----------



## nahkillo94 (11. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Kann mir mal jemand erklären was das für eine Aussage sein soll:

"werden machen ist hier nicht, dann ist ja die Fingerheizung weg"


----------



## Chrismettal (11. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

das heist soviel wie
könnten wir machen, tun wir aber nicht, dann ist ja die fingerheizung nicht mehr existent 

^^ glaub ich


----------



## totovo (11. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*



Chrismettal schrieb:


> das heist soviel wie
> könnten wir machen, tun wir aber nicht, dann ist ja die fingerheizung nicht mehr existent
> 
> ^^ glaub ich


korrekt!

vllt. hätte ich "werden (wir) machen" in "" Zeichen setzen sollen?

aber das trägt nun wirklich nicht zum Thema bei, war eigentlich auch nur ein Scherz!


----------



## Grilgan (11. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

"werden machen" ist hier nicht, ...

Er meinte, dass deine Aussage "werden machen" nicht stimmt.

Edit: verdammt, zu spät


----------



## nahkillo94 (11. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Ich denke schon das wir das machen.

Außerdem ist das Physik 7. Klasse das warme Luft nach oben steigt! Die Leute von Zeiss, FH Jena und so lachen uns aus wenn die 
das sehen! 

Mal ein Beispiel: Die Oberflächenspiegel werden auf eine Holzplatte geklebt, und durch Beamer, PC,... steigt warme Luft nach oben. Wenn die nicht abgezogen wird kann der Spiegel zerspringen. Das Problem hatte nämlich die Hochschule Bremen. Holz und OF-Spiegel haben nämlich verschiedene Ausdehnungseigenschaften. Holz dehnt sich mehr aus als Spiegel. Da die aber verklebt waren sind die Spiegel nach nem 3/4 Jahr ausdehnen, zusammenziehen, ausdehnen, zusamenziehen,... zersprungen. Und ich denke jeder hier kann sich vorstellen dass die etwas teurer sind als die normalen!

Und da kannste jetzt nicht kommen mit: "Das is keine Problem bei einem durchgehenden Luftzug!" (das is nämlich tovos argument!)


----------



## h_tobi (11. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Da der Spiegel laut Bild in einem 45Grad Winkel im Gehäuse ist, reicht eigentlich eine U-Schiene am 
Boden, wo der Spiegel rein gelegt wird, dann kann er sich problemlos ausdehnen.


----------



## nahkillo94 (11. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Nee, da der auf Holz aufgeklebt werden muss, denn der Oberflächenspiegel ist nur 3mm dünn. Außerdem ist das auf dem BIld nicht ganz wie es dann wird. Es kommen nämlich 3 Spiegel rein. Sonst bekommen wir auf der Distanz kein scharfes oder vollständiges Bild auf die Tischplatte.


----------



## h_tobi (11. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Dann bin ich mal gespannt, kann die Sache momentan nicht ganz nachvollziehen.

Ich würde wie gesagt, den Spiegel nur auflegen, evtl mit einer Moosgummimatte 
auf der Rückseite, habe mal ein Bild als Beispiel angehängt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gelb ist der Spiegel, schwarz die Matte auf der Rückseite, unten dann das Alu- Profil.

Oder ihr nehmt eine Alu- Platte, auf der Ihr den Spiegel klebt, das Alu dehnt sich 
nicht so stark aus.

.


----------



## nahkillo94 (11. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

hmm, was ich nicht ganz verstehe, wozu das Profil? und welche Funktion hat die Moosgummimatte?


----------



## totovo (11. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal gespannt, kann die Sache momentan nicht ganz nachvollziehen.
> 
> Ich würde wie gesagt, den Spiegel nur auflegen, evtl mit einer Moosgummimatte
> auf der Rückseite, habe mal ein Bild als Beispiel angehängt.
> ...



Ja das sieht sehr vielversprechend aus

das lässt sich auch mit der "von außenverstellbarkeit" Problematik vereinen!


----------



## h_tobi (11. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Sind ja auch nur Anregungen, die mir zum Bau einfallen.
Ob es geht, kann ich nicht entscheiden / wissen. Das liegt ganz bei euch.


----------



## totovo (11. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Sind ja auch nur Anregungen, die mir zum Bau einfallen.
> Ob es geht, kann ich nicht entscheiden / wissen. Das liegt ganz bei euch.



Diese Variante ist aber die deutlich professionellere!

aber danke für deine guten Ideen/Anregungen!


----------



## nahkillo94 (11. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Hm, würde aber nur für den untersten Spiegel so hinhauen. Den dadrüber müssten wir irgendwie befestigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeimean (11. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

und für den dritten würde das doch auch funktionieren


----------



## h_tobi (11. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Den würde ich dann mit Seilen o.Ä. aufhängen, dann ist auch keine Belastung auf dem Spiegel.
Evtl. einen Alurahmen bauen und den dann am Tisch verschrauben. Ringsum wieder ein paar mm Luft und der Spiegel kann arbeiten.

Auf Wunsch, falls es unverständlich ist, werfe ich Paint wieder an.


----------



## nahkillo94 (11. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Ähm jaa, wenns dir nichts ausmacht kannste es ja mal aufzeichen.


----------



## h_tobi (11. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

OK, habe auf die Schnelle mal was mit Paint gemacht,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im linken Teil seht ihr das u- Profil im Schnitt, 
ROT ist der Spiegel,
BLAU wäre dann wieder Moosgummi oder Ähnliches.

Im rechten Teil der Rahmen, wie ich ihn aus U- Profilen bauen würde.
Grau sollen verdeckte Kanten sein, 
GRÜN waren Streben aus ALU oder EISEN, unten kurze, oben längere, so könntet ihr den Rahmen starr aufhängen und einrichten.

Wenn ihr rundum im Rahmen ein paar mm Luft lasst, kann sich der Spiegel ohne Probleme ausdehnen/zusammen ziehen. 

Ich hoffe, die Zeichnung geht einigermaßen, meinen Zeichentisch habe ich nach der Prüfung wieder verkauft.


----------



## Zus3l (11. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Ich seh schon das Tagebuch wird noch sehr lustig , sehr schöne Diskussionen.
Hat ja auch Potential dafür euer Projekt.
@tobi: find es immer wieder genial wie du dir Gedanken machts um Problemstellungen anderer Projekte zu lösen. Hab das jetzt schon oft gelesen. Dickes Lob!!!


----------



## h_tobi (11. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Vielen Dank, ist ja auch Sinn des Forums sich gegenseitig zu unterstützen und zu helfen.
Solche Basteleien machen mir am meisten Spaß.
Am liebsten würde ich immer alles selber bauen, ist aber Mangels Maschinen leider nicht möglich.


----------



## Zus3l (11. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Ich weiß genau was du meinst, würde auch am liebsten gleich das CAD anwerfen
Ist aber auch ein Projet wo man mit viel Kreativität werkeln kann...sag ja hat Potential.


----------



## livingstone (11. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Coole Idee,
direkt ein Abo


----------



## nahkillo94 (12. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Danke h_tobi, ist echt ne geniale Idee. Ich denke so machen wir es. Und die Moosgummimatte hällt auch den Spiegel einigermaßen fest, ja? Denn wenn der Spiegel im Alu-Rahmen von der einen seite zu anderen klatscht wäre das nicht so toll, denn der Spiegel is nur 3mm dünn.


----------



## h_tobi (12. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Ihr müsstet es eben nur anpassen, das der Spiegel einigermaßen fest sitzt, sich aber dennoch ausdehnen kann.
Da der Spiegel eh in 45Grad hängt, drückt er sowieso leicht nach vorne und wird dann vom vorderen Moosgummi gut gehalten.
So lange keiner mit Gewalt gegen den Tisch tritt oder ihn umwirft, sollte eigentlich nichts passieren.
Wenn ihr schlau seid, macht ihr am Gehäuse passende Halterungen, so das ihr die Spiegel zum Transport raus nehmen könnt.
Das wäre dann wohl die beste Lösung.


----------



## nahkillo94 (12. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Ok, und das bei den beiden oberen Spiegeln.

Ich freue mich schon wenn der Bau los geht!!


----------



## h_tobi (12. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Jepp, sollte die Beste Lösung sein, ausbaubar würde ich aber alle 3 machen.
Wenn die Spiegel wirklich so teuer sind, wäre es echt schade drum. Gerade bei Transportfahrten
kann durch kleine Erschütterungen so ein Spiegel platzen, obwohl 3mm schon recht stabil sind.
Wobei natürlich die Größe entscheidend ist.


----------



## affli (12. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

ansonsten könnt ihr auch ein fensterbauer oder dergleichen anfragen.
es gibt ganz gute dichtbänder die ihr rigsherum im rahme einsetzten könntet um den speigel sauber zu schützen. oder ihr "kittet" (klebt) den spiegel ein, da passiert genau gar nichts mehr. 

das wird schon..


----------



## nahkillo94 (12. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Jop, is besser so. Damit der Spiegel im Rahmen nicht hin und her wackelt könnte man doch hinter den Spiegel ne Alu-Platte die genau in den Rahmen reinpasst und zwischen Alu-Platte und Spiegel den Raum ausstopfen mit irgendwas. Oder?


----------



## h_tobi (12. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Möglich wäre auch ein Fensterprofil mit Kederband, dann könntet ihr den Spiegel wie eine Autoscheibe in ein 3mm Alublech einfassen.
Dann würde auch beim Transport nichts passieren.

Edit: Hier ein Link. Ist das 3 Profil, "Gummi-Klemmprofile"


----------



## totovo (12. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Möglich wäre auch ein Fensterprofil mit Kederband, dann könntet ihr den Spiegel wie eine Autoscheibe in ein 3mm Alublech einfassen.
> Dann würde auch beim Transport nichts passieren.
> 
> Edit: Hier ein Link. Ist das 3 Profil, "Gummi-Klemmprofile"



das sieht sehr gut aus, ist auch sehr praktisch für den Verstellmechnismus geeignet!


----------



## h_tobi (12. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Ja, finde ich auch am Sinnvollsten, nur das Füllerprofil nicht vergessen, dann sitzt der Spiegel wie eine Eins.


----------



## totovo (12. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Ja, finde ich auch am Sinnvollsten, nur das Füllerprofil nicht vergessen, dann sitzt der Spiegel wie eine Eins.



Füllerprofil?

tritt mir noch mal auf die Füße


----------



## Der-Dom (12. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Die Kordel direkt unter dem Profil, damit wird das Profil "verklemmt"


----------



## h_tobi (12. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Habe mal wieder Paint angeworfen, ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grau = Rahmen aus Alu/Winkeleisen.
Blau = Spiegel, mit etwas Luft zur Mitte, damit er arbeiten kann.
Rot =  Füllerprofil,  wird in den vorderen Schlitz eingearbeitet/gedrückt, dadurch 
wird ein Ausklappen des Profils vermieden. Ihr werdet es bei der Montage 
sehen, was ich meine. 


.


----------



## totovo (12. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

ah oke, alles klar!

Ich muss schon sagen, ihr habt sehr gute Ideen!


----------



## nahkillo94 (12. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Ja, die Idee is genial. Mal sehen ob sich das vom Geld her machen lässt. Hoffentlich is das Gummizeug nicht so teuer.


----------



## axel25 (12. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Ich finde euer Projekt sehr interessant(=fernmoddingprästidiniert)

Oh, ein Knopf. Hm, mit Anzeige! Was steht denn da? Ah, Fantastable. Hm, mal drücken ob was passiert?!? *DRÜCK* Schade, nichts.

duckundganzschnellweitweitweg

Nein Quatsch, momentan sitzt Kaspar am Drücker.


----------



## nahkillo94 (12. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Tja, bei uns kann noch nix passieren!^^

Momentan ist nur Planung angesagt, bis Juni!


----------



## h_tobi (13. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Das ist bei so einem Projekt auch sehr sinnvoll, wenn ihr fast fertig seid, sollte dann auch kein Fehler passieren,
sonst wäre die ganze Arbeit für die Katz gewesen. Also lieber gut planen, als am Ende in die Röhre schauen.


----------



## nahkillo94 (15. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Ja, stimmt.

Und damit es hier nicht langweilig wird bis was passiert hab ich hier mal ein Bild erstellt das die grundlegende Funktionsweise des fantasTABLE zeigt. Was ihr da seht ist ersteinmal nur für den 2D-Modus. 3D folgt noch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie ihr vielleicht bemerkt habt, sind bei Tracker-Applikation und Client-Applikation zahlen angehangen. Diese sind die verschiedene Schritte welche bei diesem Prozess abgeabrietet werden, welche ich im folgendem kurz erläutere. 


*Es* fängt rechts oben an. Beim Touch (einfach den Pfeilen folgen). Dort setzt der Nutzer seine Finger auf und berührt also den ftT (ab sofort die Abkürzung für fantasTABLE). Am Rand der Platte, auf dem der Finger aufgesetzt wird, seht ihr 2 rote Halbkreise. Diese sollen die IR-LED's darstellen. Diese LED's erzeugen eine Totalreflektion im Plexiglas. 



*Beim* aufsetzen des Fingers wird das IR-Licht gestreut.



*Dieses* gestreute Licht wird von der Webcam aufgezeichnet.



*Nun* kommt die Tracker-Applikation ins Spiel. Das ist das Programm welches die aufgezeichneten Bilder der Kamera einliest und auswertet (track=Spur-->aufspüren, aufsuchen). Das Programm versucht wie es der Name schon sagt, einen Blob (Berührung) aufzuspüren.

Dieser Vorgang ist in 3 Phasen unterteilt:


*1.* ein Koordinatensystem wird über den Desktop gelegt
*2.* über Kontraste werden Hervorhebungen markiert (IR-Licht-Punkt hebt sich vom rest der Platte hervor) und mit Koordinaten und Ereignissen versehen (Ereignisse wären "release", "move", "set")
*3.* Übertragung der Koordinaten+Ereignisse durch das OSC-Gateway (welches eigentlich zur Übertragung von MIDI-Daten bei Synthesizern verwendet wird) über Port 3000 oder 3333. 



*Die* Übertragung erfolgt durch einen lokal angelegten Server.



*Die* Daten werden von der Client-Applikation empfangen. Der Client ist der Endnutzer, er muss also etwas mit den Daten anfangen können. Wir setzen also vorraus dass das Programm bereits eine Funktion enthält welche den Port abhört und die Daten empfängt. Danach kommt die eigentliche Verarbeitung. 

Dieser Vorgang ist wieder in 2 Abschnitte unterteilt:

*4.* Die Koordinaten der Blobs werden in das Koordinatensystem eingesetzt und das dazugehörige Ereignis verknüpft. 
*5.* Client-Programm führt Aktion aus--> es wird ein virtueller Mauszeiger generiert



Das _6._ in dem Bild ist falsch. Einfach nicht beachten.^^



*Das* was der Client dann ausgibt über den Bildschirm wird vom Beamer zuletzt an die Projektions- und Interaktionsfläche des ftT projiziert.


----------



## nahkillo94 (15. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Achja nicht damit ihr euch jetzt wundert, die Zeichnung ist nur zur Veranschaulichung. Die Kamera und Beamer werden natürlich nicht so positioniert.


----------



## h_tobi (15. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Sehr verständlich erklärt, das habe sogar ich im Groben verstanden. 
Immer weiter so, das hilft auch später bei der Schriftlichen Ausarbeitung.


----------



## totovo (15. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Ich war übers WE auch nicht ganz untätig habe mir noch einmal gedanken über das Material gemacht!

und zwar habe ich mir überlegt, dass man die ganze Sache auch aus Gibskartonplatten und Aluprofilen machen könnte...

die eckigen Teile dann aus Spachtelmasse aufmodellieren, oder mit was anderem gut formbaren!

ich denke, das sähe auch gut aus!

mfg

ps.: Olli schmeiß mal dein ICQ an!


----------



## h_tobi (15. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Dann würde ich zu FERMACELL raten, das ist etwas robuster, lässt sich aber genau so gut bearbeiten.
Wenn du da eine Schraube mit Dübel rein machst, sollen da 50kg dran halten.
Habe in meinem Haus einiges damit gemacht und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## nahkillo94 (15. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Danke 

An dieser Stelle möchte ich übrigens auf unseren Partner Luap12 hinweisen, der auch noch bei totovo und mir in der Gruppe ist. 
Also das Projekt machen wir alle 3. Er hat sich extra für dieses Tagebuch hier bei PCGH angemeldet. Er wird sich demnächst nochmal selbst hier vorstellen.


----------



## h_tobi (15. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

In wie fern ist CHIP denn in euer Vorhaben involviert?
Habe das Logo auf eurer Page gesehen, würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## totovo (15. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*



h_tobi schrieb:


> In wie fern ist CHIP denn in euer Vorhaben involviert?
> Habe das Logo auf eurer Page gesehen, würde mich mal interessieren.




na die haben uns ne GTX285 gesponsort!


----------



## nahkillo94 (15. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Um genau zu sein eine Asus ENGTX285!!  

Vielen Dank nochmal an Chip, auch wenn sie sozusagen Konkurrenten von PCGH sind. Soll jetzt keine Werbung sein. 


Schade dass PCGH uns nicht helfen möchte, d.h. sie antworten nicht auf unsere Anfragen, aber vielleicht ergibt sich das im Verlauf des Tagebuches.


----------



## h_tobi (15. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Dann bekommt CHIP von mir 3   
Finde es gut, das die solche Projekte unterstützen.


----------



## Takeshi Vokuhila (16. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Du machst das ernsthaft neben / für deine(r) Schulzeit? Respekt, ehrlich. Dein Einsatz sollte anderen ein vorbild sein.


(x) abo


----------



## nahkillo94 (16. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Danke 

Ja, zusammen  mit Luap12 und totovo.


----------



## Luap12 (16. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Meine Güte, wird ja schon viel über mich erzählt^^

Also, wie ihr bestimmt schon mitbekommen habt bin ich hier der Dritte im Bunde!
Moinsen!!


----------



## h_tobi (16. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Dann erst mal ein herzliches Willkommen von meiner Seite.
Bin gespannt, was ihr drei da noch so alles fabrizieren werdet.


----------



## nahkillo94 (16. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Herzlich Willkommen im PCGH-Forum! Und Glückwunsch zu deinem ersten Beitrag!


----------



## norse (16. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Das ist mal ein Interessantes Thema  wünsche euch sehr viel erfolg und vergesst nciht das mit euren Semilehrer und Betreuer abzusprechen, dass das alles hier online ist, gibt sonst große Probleme  kenn ich nur zu gut  allerdings war meine Semiarbeit nur über die 84GS sowie 86GTS

aber schaut bisher richtig gut aus, ich hoff es kommen bald richtige bilder etc  weiterhin gutes gelingen!

lg
Norse


----------



## nahkillo94 (16. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*



norse schrieb:


> ...vergesst nciht das mit euren Semilehrer und Betreuer abzusprechen, dass das alles hier online ist, gibt sonst große Probleme  kenn ich nur zu gut ...



Toll. Danke für den Hinweis. Machen wir so schnell wie möglich!


----------



## Chrismettal (17. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

ui, das wär doch ganz hilfreich 
sieht schlecht aus sons ^^
auch von mir ein herzlich willkommen im forum Luap12 ^^


----------



## totovo (22. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

so damit es hier nicht gar zu langweilig wird, zeige ich euch mal mein Benchtabel und unseren Klassenfahrten PC...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einen Termin mit der Fachhochschule diesen Mittwoch werden wir absagen, da ich nicht da bin (schon länger geplant!)


----------



## Chrismettal (22. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Ein wenig Offtopic is immer wieder fein ^^


----------



## Grilgan (22. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Wie geil, ein Klassenfahrten PC! Sowas ist die geniale Idee..


----------



## Chrismettal (23. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

leg ich mir auch noch zu xD den hardwaremü dafür hab ich noch rumliegen.. mainboard mit onboard graka .. singlecore celeron .. kleines casegestell (keine wände/deckel mehr ^^)
maus tastatur standart


----------



## totovo (23. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*



Grilgan schrieb:


> Wie geil, ein Klassenfahrten PC! Sowas ist die geniale Idee..





Chrismettal schrieb:


> leg ich mir auch noch zu xD den hardwaremü dafür hab ich noch rumliegen.. mainboard mit onboard graka .. singlecore celeron .. kleines casegestell (keine wände/deckel mehr ^^)
> maus tastatur standart



Danke^^

sowas machen wir schon länger...

angefangen haben wir mit einem PIII mit 900Mhz, 768mb RAM und einer x1650
in einem Papkarton 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiter ging es mit einem P4 mit 2,4?Ghz, 1Gb Ram und einer x1650
offener Aufbau



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nun sind wir bei Athlon x2 @ 2,7Ghz, 4Gb Ram, und einer HD4770


----------



## h_tobi (23. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Hey Jungs, achtet mal auf die Bildbreite, sonst kommt ein Mod und löscht die Bilder.


----------



## totovo (23. März 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, achtet mal auf die Bildbreite, sonst kommt ein Mod und löscht die Bilder.




ja habs grad gesehen, schon geändert


----------



## 00p4tti7 (9. April 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Und wann gehts hier weiter/los?? Sehr interessant das Projekt


----------



## totovo (9. April 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*



00p4tti7 schrieb:


> Und wann gehts hier weiter/los?? Sehr interessant das Projekt



Das dauert noch etwas...

die Planungsphase ist soweit abgeschlossen, nun geht es ans bauen!
da wir aber demnächst wichtige Prüfungen haben, wird es erst in den Sommerferien richtig losgehen!

Habe ich schon mal erwähnt, das wir das Holz wahrscheinlich in einer Tischlerei, eines freundes, meines Onkels fertigen lassen werden?

-Nein, gut, dann hab ichs jetzt gesagt


----------



## Star_KillA (18. April 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

mal eine frage aber wie wollt ihr den so etwas wie microsoft da z.b. gebaut hat selber bauen ?


----------



## nahkillo94 (18. April 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Was meinst du damit?? Haben wir doch ausfürhlich beschrieben. 

Der Tisch ist nicht schwer.

In den Tisch kommt ein PC, ein Beamer der den Desktop an die transparente, gläserne Tischplatte projiziert, eine Kamera die die Koordinaten der Finger aufzeichnet. Das wars im Prinzip schon. Damit das Ergebnis aber besser ist, kommt an die Seite der Plexiglas-Platte (Tischplatte) IR-LED's. Dadurch kommt es in der Platte zur Totalreflexion. Wer nicht weiß was das ist sollte mal den Phyik-Hefter 7. Klasse aufschlagen.

Wenn man nun den Finger auf die Platte setzt wird das total-reflektierte Licht gestreut, und zwar gerade nach unten, sodass die Kamera es aufzeichnen kann. Damit das Licht des Beamers und auch das normale Tageslicht nicht stört kommt vor die Kamera noch ein Tageslichtfilter, sodass die Kamera NUR noch das gestreute IR-Licht aufzeichnet. 

Der rest ist dann Sache der Software. Tracker-Applikation nimmt Kamerabild, bestimmt Mittelpunkt des Fingerabdruckes, erstellt ein Koordinatensystem über dem Desktop, gibt dem Mittelpunkt des Fingerabdrucks (Blob) eine Koordinate und leitet es über ein Protokoll an den Clienten weiter. 

Hoffe das reicht als Erklärung, wurde aber im Grunde, hier alles schon diskutiert.


----------



## nahkillo94 (27. April 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Soo, heute gibts mal ein Update zum aktuellen Stand der Dinge. 

Also wir haben uns am 24.03.2010 doch dazu entschlossen zu dem Termin der Fachhochschule Jena zu gehen, auch wenn totovo leider nicht teilnehmen konnte. Zu diesem Termin wurde die Machbarkeit des Projektes von 2 Profs von der FH Jena geprüft und mit uns und unserem Fachbetreuer besprochen. 

Also die von der FH meinen dass das ganze ein bischen viel für 3 Leute in der 10. Klasse in diesem Zeitraum ist. Wir sollen unser Ziel stark reduzieren, sodass keiner meckern kann wenn die Toucherkennung mängel aufweist oder nicht richtig funktioniert. Außerdem sollen wir den 3D-Part weglassen. 

Dann sollten wir recherchieren wie es mit den Sicheheitsbestimmungen aussieht, da das IR-Licht unter Umständen sehr gefährlich werden kann. Dies ist noch in Arbeit. Außerdem hatten wir die Aufgabe ein Lastenheft zu erstellen indem wir genau beschreiben WAS wir machen möchten und WOZU es gut sein soll. 

Als nächstes steht wieder ein Termin bei denen an, Ende Mai, indem das Lastenheft geprüft und besprochen wird. Anschließend erstellen wir dann ein Pflichtenheft und einen konkreten Zeitplan, in dem wir die Funktionsweise und das WIE definieren sollen. 

Offiziell lautet die Aufgabe nun: Einen Touchtable erstellen. Ihr seht richtig! Das Multi ist weg. Wir sollen es mit 1 Finger machen. Zumindest sollen wir die Aufgabenstellung so formulieren und das erst mal versuchen umzusetzen, mehr kann man ja immer haben, aber wenn was fehlt ist das schlecht. Aber inoffiziell machen wir immer noch das ursprünglich geplante.


Das nächste wäre dass ich gestern die ersten Teile bestellt habe. Das wären eine Webcam für die Positionserkennung der Finger und ein Beamer um den Bildschirm an die Tischplatte zu bekommen. Damit werden jetzt schonmal erste Tests gemacht, dessen Resultate euch hier auch gezeigt werden in der nächsten Zeit, z.B. Inwieweit das IR-Licht des DLP-Beamers die Aufzeichnung der Kamera stört, ... .


----------



## h_tobi (27. April 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Deutsche Bürokratie ich liebe sie.
Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich, das es bei euch weiter geht, bin auf die ersten Versuche mit der Cam und dem Beamer gespannt. 
Dann erst mal alles Gute und viel Glück beim Termin ende Mai, lasst euch nicht unterkriegen.


----------



## totovo (28. April 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Deutsche Bürokratie ich liebe sie.
> Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich, das es bei euch weiter geht, bin auf die ersten Versuche mit der Cam und dem Beamer gespannt.
> Dann erst mal alles Gute und viel Glück beim Termin ende Mai, lasst euch nicht unterkriegen.



Unterkriegen lassen wir uns nicht, diesmal bin ich auch dabei!

Ich meine wer behauptet das unser Vorhaben mit 5Mäusen am USB-Hub simuliert werden kann, der naja...

Olli, es ist doch der Beamer, oder?
Der hat aber keine Native full HD Auflösung!


----------



## nahkillo94 (28. April 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Ja es ist der Acer H5360. 

Wir haben uns dafür entschieden weil:

-relativ günstig (615 €)
-guter Kontrast für den Preis(3200:1)
-ein 3D-DLP-Beamer mit Nvidia 3D-Vision-Unterstützung
-gute Helligkeit für diesen Preis (2500 ANSI-Lumen)
-gutes Projektionsverhältnis (1,71 --> d.h. auf eine Entfernung von 1m hat das projizierte Bild eine Diagonale von 67cm)
-natives HD 720p und 1080i angepasst

Dieser Beamer erfüllt also alle unsere Anforderungen, außer das totovo natives 1080i wollte, ich finde jedoch dass das nicht sein muss, da sieht man ja nix mehr auf der Tischplatte. Für diesen Preis ist es genau der richtige Beamer für uns. Eingeplant waren 800€ für den Beamer, also haben wir schonmal 185€ eingespart. 

Bei der Webcam haben wir die Logitech Webcam Pro9000 genommen weil:

-sie eine Auflösung von 1600x1200 hat
-von Microsoft für den Surface verwendet wird, also kann sie ja nicht soo schlecht sein
-mehrere vor uns diese Kamera für einen MTT benutzten
-es sehr viele positive Kundenmeinungen über sie gibt

Das einzige schlechte über die Webcam ist, dass sie einen IR-Lichtfilter integriert hat. Das heißt die erste Aktion die uns bevorsteht ist das entfernen des IR-Filters, da wir ja sonst die Berührungspunkte nicht aufzeichnen können. 

Sie kostet 77€, eingeplant waren 80€. Somit nochmal ein bischen eingespart. Auch wenn es nicht viel ist, aber von diesen 3€ kann man schon 11 IR-LED's kaufen!


----------



## totovo (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

*heute wirds endlich ein par Bilder geben!

Ich gehe nacher zu Olli und mache ein paar schicke Schnapschüsse!*


----------



## axel25 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Bilder?
Wenn da nicht vorher die Kmaera kaputt geht .


----------



## totovo (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*



axel25 schrieb:


> Bilder?
> Wenn da nicht vorher die Kmaera kaputt geht .




nö eher danach, ich bin  grad in strömendem Regen nach hause geradelt

Bilder muss ich noch fix bearbeiten...

Achja, wir waren auch noch schoppen bei Mindfactory, Olli kann ja mal die Einkaufsliste posten!


----------



## Chrismettal (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Im strömenden regen nachhause geradelt??
Ihr auch? ^^


----------



## totovo (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

*B B B B B Bi Bi Bi Bil Bil Bil Bil 
Bild Bild Bild Bilde Bilder Bilderflut!*



























jetzt noch nicht aber gleich...
























jetzt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


erst mal Olli`s Müllt... äh Schreibtisch





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ein paar Bilder zum Beamerbild!

Ohne Worte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(3D fähig!)


Und nun die Graka:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so das wars erst mal!
*
wenn das nächste Paket da ist gehts Weiter, unter anderem Mit Graka umbau und Webcam Mod*


----------



## nahkillo94 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

^^
Nee hat geklappt. Tovo wird sie im Laufe des Abend noch hochladen. 

Also die Teile sind gekommen und funktionieren einwandfrei und sogar besser als wir dachten. 
EIn Problem habe ich jedoch erkannt. Der Beamer kann 16:9, die Webcam kann 16:9 aber die Tracking-Software kann nur 4:3 verarbeiten. Eine Lösung des Problems ist schon in Arbeit.

Dann habe ich vorhin schon die nächsten Teile bestellt. Dies wären:


ein Fingerprint-Modul
ein HAMA Vorverstärker
Sony XS-F1726SE Lautsprecher
(MS Office Home&Student)
MS Windows Seven Home Premium 32Bit
500 GB Western Digital Caviar Green Festplatte
530W Netzteil von be quiet
Artic Cooling Arctic Accelero (Kühler für die GTX 285)
Logitech Mikrofon
NVIDIA GeForce 3DVision
4x 30cm Kaltlichtkathoden
Logitech UltraX Premium Keyboard
Longshine Wireless Netzwerkadapter



vorhanden sind schon:

Asus H5360 3D-DLP-Beamer
Logitech Webcam  Pro 9000
Asus EN GTX285


----------



## püschi (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Oh! Die Bilder sind ein bisschen zu groß geraten.
Bilder dürfen hier im Forum maximal 900px haben.
Sonst gut


----------



## Professor Frink (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

wow, schnell die Bilder verkleinern sonst rennt Klutten wieder Sturm 
Aber nette Bilder !


----------



## totovo (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

jaja da ist mir ein nicht verkleinertes dazwischen geraten... 

kommt nicht wieder vor!


----------



## h_tobi (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Die ersten Teile sind da!!!*

Super, das es endlich richtig los geht, schöne HW habt ihr da bekommen.
Der Strahlemann sieht gut aus ,
dann weiterhin viel Erfolg und Spaß bei de Arbeit,.


----------



## Khufu (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Die ersten Teile sind da!!!*

Ui, interessantes Thema, das gibt nen 

[x] Abo

damit ich nix verpasse^^


----------



## 00p4tti7 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Die ersten Teile sind da!!!*

Find ich auch , schönes Projekt guter Beamer und bleibt dran


----------



## totovo (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Die ersten Teile sind da!!!*

Weiter gehts!!!
*
Der Webcam Mod*

Da die Logitech Kammera ein Infrarotfilter besitzt, habe ich diesen so eben rausopperiert, äh gemoddet!

Erst mal ein paar Bilder der Kammera im Orginal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf zu kriegen war das gute Stück recht einfach, in dem man 2 Schrauben löst!

Innen siehts dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als nächstes musste das Objektiv weichen, welches mit 2 Schrauben + die Lötkontkate, die man im Bild darüber sieht, entfernt werden:

Blick auf denn CCD-Chip



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Objektiv von hinten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das rötliche ist der Infrarotfilter, der musste weichen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wieder angelötet, und fertig! Funktioniert sogar noch!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So als nächstes ist die Graka am WE dran


----------



## 00p4tti7 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Die ersten Teile sind da!!!*

haha geil ordentlich zertrümmert den Filter xD Aber solange es noch geht xD


----------



## totovo (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Die ersten Teile sind da!!!*



00p4tti7 schrieb:


> haha geil ordentlich zertrümmert den Filter xD Aber solange es noch geht xD



der ist verklebt, man bekommt ihn da nicht anderst raus...


----------



## 00p4tti7 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Die ersten Teile sind da!!!*

xD rauslöten und dabei die Linse schmelzen geht auch oder??


----------



## nahkillo94 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Die ersten Teile sind da!!!*

Gute Arbeit, bin Stolz auf dich!


----------



## h_tobi (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

Saubere Operation, kurz aber schmerzlos (hoffe ich). 
Weiterhin viel Erfolg.


----------



## Chrismettal (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

so ists immer toll, was nicht passt wird passent gemacht ^^


----------



## nahkillo94 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

Weil es soviel spaß macht PC-Teile zu bestellen haben wir nochmal ne ganze Menge Teile gekauft. Es ist jetzt im Moment unterwegs:

1xFingerprint-Sensor
1xVorverstärker HAMA
1xMS Windows 7 Home Premium 32Bit OEM
2x500GB Festplatte Western Digital Caviar Green
1xNetzteil be quiet!
1xGraka-Kühler (Arctic Cooling Arctiv Accelero)
4xKaltlichtkathoden (30cm)
1xLogitech Tastatur
1xLogitech Mikrofon
2x Sony Lautsprecher
1x Megahalems
1x NVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision Shutterbrille
1x Wlan Karte+Antenne
1x AM3-Mainboard (da kommt ein 6-Kerner drauf^^)
2x 2GB DDR3-RAM
1x DVD-Laufwerk
2x PS3-Eye Webcam, achja hab ich ganz vergessen, da die Software Probleme mit der Logitech Kamera hat haben wir 2 davon bestellt, welche wir nehmen entscheidet sich noch

dann wurde auch noch die Acrylglasplatte bestellt und 250 IR-LED's+Widerstände. 

Da wird es hier in nächster Zeit viel Diskussionsstoff geben. Die Pakete kommen wahrscheinlich alle am Montag.

Morgen werden noch die Spiegel bestellt.


----------



## h_tobi (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

Wow, das ist ja mal ne Liste, da werden wir ja einiges zu sehen bekommen, aber wäre ne 64bit Version nicht besser gewesen? Oder will die Software unbedingt 32bit haben??


----------



## nahkillo94 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

ja, anfangs wollten wir 64-bit doch dann hat sich rausgestellt das die Tracker-Software unter 64-Bit instabil läuft und das Framework mit dem wir die Endbenutzerprogramme erstellen gar nicht unter 64 Bit läuft.


----------



## totovo (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

Juhu!

am WE wird gebastelt 

Hardwareversand hat schon den Geldeingang bestätigt!

Olli mach mal dein ICQ an!

Edit: Wollt ihr ein paar Akt-Bilder einer nackten GTX285 sehen?


----------



## nahkillo94 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

Ja stell mal rein!!

Ich habe hier mal ein Bild auf dem man gut das IR-Licht erkennt. Die Finger die der PC erkennt sind dann alles so helle Punkte. Vllt. nicht ganz soo hell:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier ein Bild mit Tageslichtfilter vor der Kamera mit Sicht auf die Beamerprojektion: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffentlich stört dieses Infrarot- Licht nicht die Aufzeichnung des Infrarot-Lichts von den Fingern.


----------



## icecold (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

Sehr cooles Projekt, dass ihr da habt. Respekt.
Ersetzt das bei euch das mündliche Abi(Seminarkurs)? Ihr könntet damit auch zu Jufo gehen ihr hättet da sicher gut Chancen wenn ihr ein etwas neuartiges Konzept habt. 

Die Grafikkarte habe ich auch allerdings unter Wasser.


----------



## Chrismettal (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

Ohyeah, die Aktfotos der Graka will ich Unbedingt! 

@nahkillo94
Letzer eintrag der zweite anhang nochmal reinschaun


----------



## totovo (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*



Chrismettal schrieb:


> Ohyeah, die Aktfotos der Graka will ich Unbedingt!
> 
> @nahkillo94
> Letzer eintrag der zweite anhang nochmal reinschaun




Oke kommen sofort!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch einmal die Karte im Detail:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nahkillo94 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

Danke Chrismettal, habs gleich mal geändert.


----------



## nahkillo94 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

Also ich habe den Tageslichtfilter ein wenig verstärkt und da sieht der Desktop so aus:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich nun oben eine IR-LED halte sieht man sehr gut wo sich später der Finger befinden würde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier das Bild ohne Tageslichtfilter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob ihr denn Punkt der IR-LED findet??^^

Ich entschuldige mich für die schlecht Qualität der Bilder. Es musste schnell gehen.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

Der Punkt ist oben rechts von der großen quadratischen Leuchtquelle xD


----------



## nahkillo94 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

Richtig!!!^^

@icecold:

ja, wir können dafür eine mündliche Prüfung streichen!


----------



## 00p4tti7 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

Wo bleibt mein Keks??^^


----------



## totovo (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

da ist er:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

Jaa noch ein Keks meine Kekssammlung wird immer größer xD


----------



## Chrismettal (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

Danke für die Aktfotos 
sowas braucht einer wie ich


----------



## nahkillo94 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Chrismettal: Du hast soeben den 200. Eintrag in unserem Tagebuch gemacht. Tovo gib ihm nen Keks!^^


----------



## Chrismettal (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

Keks *___*

danke für diese ehre, danke 

aber 200 einträge ist bei einem so intresannten thema keine seltenheit ^^


----------



## totovo (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

den Keks gibts erst wenn ich Olli verhauen habe!

Die Install DVD von Windows seven war weder 64bit noch professional, also war mein Code nicht gültig!

jetzt sitze ich hier auf einer nicht aktivierten, 32bit Ultimate version rum, ein ganzer Abend arbeit um sonst!

hat jmd. ne Idee wie ich meine alte Windows Seven Installation in den neuen Bootmanager rein bekomme?


----------



## Der-Dom (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

Mit einem BCD-Editor sollte es machbar sein. Damit kann man den Windows-internen Bootmanager anpassen und neben anderen Windows-Versionen wohl sogar Linux und Mac OS-X einbinden, je nach Tool, das verwendet wird


----------



## totovo (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*



Der-Dom schrieb:


> Mit einem BCD-Editor sollte es machbar sein. Damit kann man den Windows-internen Bootmanager anpassen und neben anderen Windows-Versionen wohl sogar Linux und Mac OS-X einbinden, je nach Tool, das verwendet wird




Danke, Danke, Danke, Danke, Danke, Danke, Danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

                

Du hast mein WE gerettet! Es hat funktioniert!!


----------



## nahkillo94 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

Ich kann ja wohl nix dafür. Hättest es ja nicht nehmen müssen^^

Mindfactory hat heute das Paket abgeschickt!!


----------



## Der-Dom (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

Freut mich, dass es geklappt hat


----------



## totovo (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

So Leute morgen gibts ein *riesen Update*!!!

Die Bilder sind auch schon gemacht, aber ich habe keine Lust mehr die up-zu-loaden!

mach ich dann morgen, wenn wir die Deutsch BLF hinter uns gebracht haben!


----------



## Chrismettal (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

Ohyeah, ich freu mich ^^


----------



## h_tobi (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

Dann viel Glück bei der Deutsch BLF, bin auf´s Update gespannt.


----------



## totovo (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

So Freunde der Sonne, nachdem ich meine Erörterung zum Thema "Komasaufen bei Jugendlichen" hinter mich gebracht habe, sitze ich hier neben 6 Flaschen Bier (also leeren) und bin froh das ich die erstaunlich kleinen Tasten meiner Tastatur noch treffe....
.... nene Scherz!

*Hier die versprochenen Bilder!*


*1. der Umbau der Grafikkarte!*

also noch mal der alte Kühler  zum Vergleich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und hier ein paar Impressionen des neuen Kühlers!
Aber sagt liegt das an mir (*higgs*) oder hat das ding 10 Heatpipes?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So spätestens nach dem letzten Bild sollte jeder 100 Heatpipes gezählt haben



...Noch nicht? nagut letzte Chance, Bild mit Zubehör 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nun aber zum Zusammenbau: schnell den Nivo Chip und die ganzen Ramkühler montiert, und dann den Kühler druff!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fertisch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und wie immer: *ES HALTEN DIE VERDAMMTEN RAMKÜHLER NICHT!!!!!*

hat jmd. nen Plan, wie ich die richtig fest bekomme?


----------



## wirelessy (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

...leider nicht. Aber es sind 5 Heatpipes


----------



## h_tobi (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

Geiler Kühler, echt ein Monsterteil.   
Versuch mal die Rams richtig sauber zu machen, falls schon geschehen, erwärme die Pads mal ein 
wenig (Föhn) oft hält der Kleber dann besser. Dann lange andrücken.
Ansonsten musst du Wärmeleitkleber besorgen.


----------



## norse (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

ja das kenn ich,die halten ganz schlecht, aber es gab bei amazon mal ganz gute wärmeleitklebepads...ich such die mal, ist nich viel und kostet etwas, aber die sind richtig gut. ich editiere wen ich die gefundn hab

EDIT: http://www.amazon.de/3M-Quality-Wär...ie=UTF8&s=officeproduct&qid=1274132458&sr=8-2 ich glaub die hab ich genommen  halten richtig gut, mach nur die kühlkörper und alles vorher nohcmal richtig sauber, denn die originalen pads sind sehr fettig


----------



## habi12623 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

bei mir halten die ramkuehler ganz ordentlich. bisher ist nur einer abgefallen, weil ich etwas unachtsam war und beim kuehlertausch an ihm haengen geblieben bin.

ich hab einfach alle ram-bausteine vorher ordentlich mit einem radiergummi sauber gemacht. letztens habe ich auch gelesen, dass es ganz ratsam sein kann, wenn man die grafikkarte vor dem kuehlertausch ein paar minuten im pc laufen laesst. dadurch, dass sie dann schon warm ist, soll der kleber auch besser halten. selbst hab ich es aber noch nicht ausprobiert.
an sich ist es ja die gleiche taktik, wie bereits von tobi vorgeschlagen


----------



## nahkillo94 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

Danke, werde es mal versuchen die zu erwärmen und ordentlich zu reinigen, ansonsten kaufen wir halt ein paar neue Pads. 

Morgen gibts dann ein neues Update (nach der Mathe-BLF), in dem ihr etwas unerfreuliches über die Kamera erfahren werdet. Aber ich will nicht zuviel verraten!^^


----------



## totovo (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

die sind sauberer als ein Baby popo...
erst mit einem Taschentuch sauber gemacht, dann abradiert und dann mit ein wenig synthetischen Alkohol, hat aber alles nichts genutzt!

nacher gibts wieder ein Bilderupdate!


----------



## TheReal1604 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

Hey Jungs!

Feine Sache was ihr da bastelt  abo [x] !

Ich bleibe aufjedenfall am Ball.

-> Wärmeleitkleber hat bei mir auch erst geholfen, habe ähnliches durch mit meinem GPU-Only Wasserkühler ...

Mfg,

Real


----------



## affli (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Webcam gemoddet*

monster kühler; geil.. schaut gut aus!


----------



## totovo (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Großer Bilderupdate-Grakakühler*

So Leute *Update*!

Es folgt: Wie bekomme ich einen S775/1336 Prolimatech Megahalmes auf den Sockel AM2?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ganz einfach mit der Original Befestigungs beigabe!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




man nehme erst das goße dicke Dingsda, und dann das kleinere Dingsda!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(nur das dicke Dingsda hat nicht gereicht)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Halteklammer drüber und fertig!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hält Bombenfest!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eigentlich könnte die den AM2 Sockel problemlos dazu schreiben, so einfach wie das geht!

na wie habe ich das gemacht?


----------



## Chrismettal (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Großer Bilderupdate-Grakakühler*

sau geil ^^
solch perfekte Luftkühlung lässt meine herzfrequenz höher schlagen *_*


----------



## h_tobi (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Großer Bilderupdate-Grakakühler*

Vor allem die Bilder sind TOP geworden, nur weiter so.


----------



## totovo (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Großer Bilderupdate-Grakakühler*

Danke, Danke!!!


----------



## nahkillo94 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Großer Bilderupdate-Grakakühler*

Also da es Tovo seit einer Woche nicht auf die Reihe kriegt ein neues Update zu machen, übernehmen ich das jetzt!!!! 

Da ich einen Tipp von einem bekommen habe, der sich intensiv mit multitouch-Technik beschäftigt, 2 Kameras für die normale Fingererkennung zu nutzen haben wir uns auch dazu entschlossen das mal so auszuprobieren. 

Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das es mit unserer Logitech nicht klappen wird, es geht nämlich komischerweise nur mit der PS3-Eye Cam. Dazu benötigt man zusätzlich einen Treiber mit dem man die Kamera am PC zum laufen bringt, da sie ja eigentlich nur für die PS3 gedacht ist. 

Diesen haben wir von einem gewissen AlexP bekommen. 
Also haben wir mal fix 2 dieser Kameras bei Mindfactory besorgt und wie wir uns schon dachten muss erstml der IR-Filter raus. Also ging es los. Erste Kamera: Kein Problem. Aufgemacht Objektiv abgemacht, Filter weggebrochen und wieder zu gemacht. 


DOCH DANN  

Die 2. Cam aufgemacht und schon beim Objektiv entfernen haben wir gemerkt dass die Platine und alles ganz anders aussieht. Naja haben uns nicht viel dabei gedacht und weiter gemacht, doch dann: Objektiv sieht ja auch ganz anders aus 

Naja dachten wir uns: "Kann ja nicht soviel anders sein", also einfach mal probiert und probiert und probiert,...

Es ging einfach nicht, der Filter hat sich keinen Millimeter bewegt!! Irgendwann hat Tovo dann mit nem Schraubenzieher frontal auf das Glas des Filters eingekloppt, denkt ihr der hat sich bewegt?? NEIN!! 

Nach 5 min. einkloppen hat er sich  bewegt!! Jedoch grade durch nach unten. Der Filter war zwar kaputt, die Linse und der Fokus jedoch auch. 

Also 40€ in den Wind geschossen. 

Was haben wir also gemacht? Eine 4. Kamera bestellt.  
Ihr glaubt ja gar nicht wie sich der andere Partner von uns aufgeregt hat!  Gäh Paul!! Beim nächsten mal machst du es!!!

Wie es mit der 4. Kamera weiterging erfahrt ihr beim nächsten mal!

und Tovo du kannst das jetzt vll.t noch mit ein paar Bildern veranschaulichen!


----------



## Chillex (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Großer Bilderupdate-Grakakühler*

Und was ist mit der 3. Cam passiert ?


----------



## nahkillo94 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Großer Bilderupdate-Grakakühler*

Tja!! ^^

Das is hier die Frage!!


----------



## Zeimean (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Großer Bilderupdate-Grakakühler*

Ich würde mal vermuten einer von euch beiden ist vor frustration draufgesprungen.


----------



## h_tobi (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Großer Bilderupdate-Grakakühler*

Oha, das ist natürlich nicht so schön, aber aus Fehlern lernt man.


----------



## Luap12 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Großer Bilderupdate-Grakakühler*

Kleines Update, ich, mal wieder!

Heute, 15.00h, waren wir mal wieder bei Zeiss um sie über den aktuellen Stand zu informieren. Nur das es dann gar nicht zu diesem Gesprächthema kam sondern dazu, wie wir uns das mit einer Linse vor dem Beamer vorstellen (ich weiß nicht ob Tovo oder Olli schon darüber geschrieben haben, aber unser jetztiger Beamer bekommt keine 1,10m Bilddiagonale auf die kurze Entfernung hin, trotz des Spiegels). Naja, auf jeden Fall haben wir darüber geplaudert wie das geht und ob das geht, Fakt ist, es geht, würde aber unseren finanziellen Rahmen sprengen, so 'ne blöde Linse kostet 500€ aufwärts.
Wir haben uns darauf geeinigt das wir denen mal alle Maße/ Daten des Tisches/ Beamers schicken und die hören/ schauen sich mal um, vllt hat Zeiss ja so was im Mülleimer oder so. Außerdem haben die uns den Vorschlag gemacht, die Hersteller von so etwas einfach mal fragen ob die uns das nicht sponsern, mit dem Argument das Zeiss mit im Boot ist (deren Worte!!!).

Jap, das wars eig erstmal (bin lernen für kack französisch Klassenarbeit lernen (C'est une grosse  merde!!!)).


----------



## 00p4tti7 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Großer Bilderupdate-Grakakühler*

Das sind ja erstmal schlechte Nachrichten, aber die Aktion von Zeiss, mit anderen Sponsoren find ich Klasse für Carl-Zeiss Jena.

Französisch ist echt kacke xD. Aber ich habs nur noch 1 monat, dann ist es abgewählt xD


----------



## Chrismettal (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Großer Bilderupdate-Grakakühler*

Bin ich froh nie Französich gehabt zu haben


----------



## nulchking (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Großer Bilderupdate-Grakakühler*

Ich hätte Franz nie nehmen sollen 

Möchte auch so ne kranke Seminarfacharbeit machen, sieht bis jetzt echt lecker aus


----------



## totovo (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Großer Bilderupdate-Grakakühler*

Ich soll ein Update machen?

Na gut, dann erst mal der eye-cam mod!

also erst mal aufgeschraubt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Innenleben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der CCD-Chip:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als nächstes musste der IR-Filter raus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann den Autofokus Fokusiert


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dann wieder zusammengeschraubt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn ihr mich fragt absolut hässlich das Teil!


----------



## h_tobi (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Großer Bilderupdate-Grakakühler*

Schöne OP hat aber designtechnisch leider nix gebracht.


----------



## totovo (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Großer Bilderupdate-Grakakühler*

das kannst du laut sagen!

Ich habe nacher noch Volleyball, aber dann gibts noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Zeimean (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Großer Bilderupdate-Grakakühler*

Wenn ihr sie hässlichfindet, warum moddet ihr sie dannn nicht??


----------



## totovo (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Großer Bilderupdate-Grakakühler*



Zeimean schrieb:


> Wenn ihr sie hässlichfindet, warum moddet ihr sie dannn nicht??




weil man die später nicht mehr sieht^^


----------



## nahkillo94 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“-->Großer Bilderupdate-Grakakühler*

echt mal, das is ja nur nebensache, später ist ja im Tisch drin und man sieht sie nicht, es geht nur um die Funktion.


----------



## totovo (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Eyecam-Mod Seite 24*

Olli, so solltest du die Überschrift nicht abändern!


----------



## totovo (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Eyecam-Mod Seite 24*

Sodele...
*
UPDATE!!
*
Ich hatte gestern und heute etwas Zeit und Muße und habe mal den FantasTable-PC aufgebaut!

erst mal ohne Graka aber immerhin!

Dann habe ich erst mal nur das BS installiert (Windows 7 x86(muss leider x86 sein(!!)), und ein paar Tools installiert, zu mehr bin ich noch nicht gekommen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrismettal (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Eyecam-Mod Seite 24*

WOO, ein Lüfter der unnütz in der gegend baumelt, IN LOVE *-*


----------



## nahkillo94 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Eyecam-Mod Seite 24*

wo baumelt denn da ein Lüfter unnütz rum?? Also der Pinke soll das sein, ganz passiv geht ja nicht. (Keine sorge: Der Pinke wird noch durch einen anderen ersetzt!  )


----------



## Chrismettal (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Eyecam-Mod Seite 24*

Ich mein den Skythe der aufm board liegt 

Ich bin Lüftersüchtig, in meim pc sind 9 stück


----------



## totovo (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Eyecam-Mod Seite 24*

der Kühlt die Northbridge^^

die wird ziemlich heiß wegen der Onboard Graka


----------



## Chrismettal (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Eyecam-Mod Seite 24*

Naja, wofür er auch da ist, ich steh drauf


----------



## nahkillo94 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Eyecam-Mod Seite 24*

also ein gewisser Kokopalme hat in dem SchülerAG-Tagebuch folgende Fragen gestellt auf die ich , für ihn, nun mal näher eingehen werde:



			
				Kokopalme schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin von diesem Projekt so angetan, dass ich gerne noch ein paar Fragen bezüglich der Technik beantwortet haben möchte.
> 
> 1. Wenn ich diese Technik aus dem Youtube video am Anfang nehme (Das mit Webcam und Bilderrahmen) und dazu noch einen Beamer so positioniere, dass er von unten das die "Touch" fläche anstrahlt, funktioniert das dann genauso, oder gibt es Probleme weil duch das Projezierte Bild unterschiedliche Helligkeit da ist und somit die Webcam die Finger nicht mehr erkennt?
> 
> ...



Also wo soll ich anfangen? Am besten bei der ersten Frage:

*1.*

ich nehme mal dass du mit "diesem Video" den MTMini von Seth Sandler alias cerupcat meinst. (Der hat diese Technik erst so "bekannt" gemacht)

Bei diesem MTMini funktioniert das ganze über Schatten und Licht, d.h. er benutzt die FDI (Front Diffused Illumination)-Technik. Auf deutsch: Mit dem Sichtbaren Licht der Umgebung. 
Wenn man nun einen Beamer reinstellen würde, würde das Licht des Beamers den Schatten der Hand komplett überstrahlen. 
Wenn du das machen willst musst du wie wir die FTIR-Technik nutzen (Frustrated Total Internal Refraction)-auf deutsch: die Totalreflexion ausnutzen, dies wurde jedoch schon oft genug besprochen, einfach ein paar Seiten zurückblättern oder mal auf der Website vorbeischauen: fantasTABLE


Kommen wir zu *2. *
Also so wie du es wolltest geht es nicht, aber wenn du dich trotzdem dazu entschließen solltest soetwas zu machen kann ich dir TouchLib oder Reactivision wärmstens empfehlen. Beide haben Vor- und Nachteile. 
TouchLib hat einen besseren Tracking-Algorythmus, d.h. höhere Performance und Reaktionszeiten. Reactivision kann dafür mit Objekterkennung punkten. Muss man halt dann selbst entscheiden was man mehr möchte. Beides zusammen gibt es noch nicht OpenSource oder Freeware. Da müsstest du dir dann das Surface-SDK von Microsoft kaufen. (4000€)

*3. *

Also wenn du für den Beamer keine besonderen Wünsche hast, dann kannste  eigentlich jeden nehmen. Wir haben uns halt das Ziel gesetzt 3 dimensionales sehen und steuern einzubauen. Aber man sollte drauf achten dass man einen Beamer nimmt der auf kurze Distanz ein großes Bild erzeugt. Da können wir nur zu gut mitreden, genauerea dazu zum nächsten Update. Ansonsten kannste mit Spiegeln anfangen, und da gibt es auch wieder Probleme auf die ich jetzt nicht eingehen werde, aber das kann man sich ja denken. Ich empfehle den Acer S1200. Auf 1m Abstand rund 2m Diagonale!!

Bei der Kamera sollte man auf schnelle Reaktionszeiten achten und eine hohe Framerate. Ansonsten nix weiter. EIne Auflösung von  mehr als 1280*1024 bringt übrigens nichts, also nicht nach dem Motto: umso größer die Auflösung umso bessere Fingererkennung. Ab 1280*1024 macht der Tracking-Kern nicht mehr mit. 

zu*4.*: wenn du es wie im Video machen willst würde das durchaus gehen, wenn du aber einen Beamer dazu haben willst müsstest du ja wie bereits erwähnt FTIR oder RI (Rear Illumination)-Technik nutzen. 

_Einschub: Rear-Illumination ist, wenn die Platte von unten mit IR-Scheinwerfern angestrahlt wird. Wenn dann jemand drauftippt wird das Licht das normalerweise aus der Platte rausgeht wieder durch die Finger nach unten gebrochen und von der Cam aufgezeichnet. _

Weiter gehts: Also wenn du einen Beamer benutzt musst du mind. 5mm Acryl-/Plexiglass nehmen und darüber/-drunter eine Rückprojektionsfolie.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein Stückchen helfen.


----------



## Kokopalme (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Eyecam-Mod Seite 24*

Vielen Dank für die ausfühliche Antwort. Hab mir das Tagebuch mal komplett durchgelesen und finde es wahnsinnig interessant. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe besucht ihr die 10. Klasse richtig? Ich auch!

Zu 1. Hab ich mir fast gedacht, dass das nicht funktioniert. 

Zu 2. Ok

Zu 3. Hab mir mal den hier angehen. Preislich ist er genau das richtige für mich Klick mich!!! 
Laut Acer Calculater macht der auf 1m Entfernung eine Bildschirmdiagonale von 66cm, was mir auch reiche würde. Hier würde ich jedoch gerne noch einmal wissen, wie sich ein Spiegel auf die Bildschirmdiagonale auswirkt und welche die von dir genannten Probleme sind.

Wegen der Web Cam schau ich mal. Ein paar Seitne zuvor steht, dass ihr 2 PS3 Cams nehmt. 
Wozu 2 ? Eine normale gute Webcam ohne(mit entferntem) IR Filter und zusätzlichem Tageslichtfilter sollte doch für den Heimgebrauch reichen?!

Zu 4. Hab mir überlegt, dass eine Milchglasplatte (richtiges Glas/kein Acryl) günstiger besser und stabiler ist. Nur wie sieht das dann mit den LEDs aus? Funktioniert die Totalreflexion dann noch? Bzw. erkennt die Webcam dann noch wenn ich den Finger auf die Platte "touche"?


Und 5. Bei einer Milchglasplatte von 35x65xca.07-1cm, wie viele IR LEDs muss ich benutzen? Welche LEDs wollt ihr eigentlich beutzen?

Fragen über Fragen... Würde mich über ein paar Antworten freuen.

lg

Christian


----------



## totovo (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Eyecam-Mod Seite 24*



Kokopalme schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die ausfühliche Antwort. Hab mir das Tagebuch mal komplett durchgelesen und finde es wahnsinnig interessant. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe besucht ihr die 10. Klasse richtig? Ich auch!



Ich werde mal dien Fragen beantworten 

Ja wir besuchen die 10. Klasse des Gymnasiums, und da wir mit 12 Jahren das Abitur machen müssen wir eine wissenschaftliche Seminarfacharbeit schreiben!



> Zu 1. Hab ich mir fast gedacht, dass das nicht funktioniert.



dito



> Zu 2. Ok


gut 



> Zu 3. Hab mir mal den hier angehen. Preislich ist er genau das richtige für mich Klick mich!!!
> Laut Acer Calculater macht der auf 1m Entfernung eine Bildschirmdiagonale von 66cm, was mir auch reiche würde. Hier würde ich jedoch gerne noch einmal wissen, wie sich ein Spiegel auf die Bildschirmdiagonale auswirkt und welche die von dir genannten Probleme sind.



es gibt verschiedene Varianten mit spiegeln, mit einem, oder mit drei spiegeln...

der Spiegel selbst hat nat. kein Einfluss auf die Bilddiagonale, die Spiegel bieten nur die möglichkeit den Strahlenverlauf des Beamers in dem Gehäuse hin und her zu werfen und so den Abstand zur Projektionsfläche zu vergrößern

ein Problem ist mit wachsender Spiegel anzahl die ungenauigkeit, also das Problem Beamer aund Kammera genau auf die Projektions Fläche zu bringen^^

bei drei Spiegeln sollte man Oberflächenspiegele verwenden --> sau teuer



> Wegen der Web Cam schau ich mal. Ein paar Seitne zuvor steht, dass ihr 2 PS3 Cams nehmt.
> Wozu 2 ? Eine normale gute Webcam ohne(mit entferntem) IR Filter und zusätzlichem Tageslichtfilter sollte doch für den Heimgebrauch reichen?!



das liegt daran, dass die Tracker Software kein 16:9 kann, zumindest mit einer Kammera, mit zweien gehts, aber nur mit der PS eye! 



> Zu 4. Hab mir überlegt, dass eine Milchglasplatte (richtiges Glas/kein Acryl) günstiger besser und stabiler ist. Nur wie sieht das dann mit den LEDs aus? Funktioniert die Totalreflexion dann noch? Bzw. erkennt die Webcam dann noch wenn ich den Finger auf die Platte "touche"?



puh, schwer zu sagen, aber höchstwahrscheinlich funktioniert die Totalreflektion nicht mehr ganz so gut, d.h. du bräuchtest mehr LED´s



> Und 5. Bei einer Milchglasplatte von 35x65xca.07-1cm, wie viele IR LEDs muss ich benutzen? Welche LEDs wollt ihr eigentlich beutzen?



viele wir haben für unsere Platte ca 250stk. eingeplant^^
also alle paar millimeter eine^^



> Fragen über Fragen... Würde mich über ein paar Antworten freuen.
> 
> lg
> 
> Christian



Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen


----------



## Kokopalme (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Eyecam-Mod Seite 24*

Danke! Ich mache auch schon nach 12 Jahren Abi.



> das liegt daran, dass die Tracker Software kein 16:9 kann, zumindest mit einer Kammera, mit zweien gehts, aber nur mit der PS eye!



Das bedeutet also, dass ich bei einem 16:9 Bild mit ner normalen Webcam am Rand immer einen Bereich habe der Berührungsunempfindlich ist?  Wie kann es sein, dass 2 PS Eye das können?

Ache ja, hab noch ne Wiimote hier rumliegen, da ich mal Johnny Lee's LED Pen Projekt ausprobiert habe. Kann ich mit der Cam vielleicht was anfangen?



> puh, schwer zu sagen, aber höchstwahrscheinlich funktioniert die Totalreflektion nicht mehr ganz so gut, d.h. du bräuchtest mehr LED´s



Ok, dann wäre Plexi in 1cm Dicke sicher die bessere Lösung. Nur die ist durchsichtig. Sollte ich sie dann mit Schmirgelpapier anrauen(einseitig/beitseitig)? Habt ihr eine andere Lösung?




> viele wir haben für unsere Platte ca 250stk. eingeplant^^
> also alle paar millimeter eine^^



Joa, hab ich mir gedacht. Aber jeden cm eine sollte doch reichen. Dann muss doch der Abstrahlwinkel möglichst klein sein und möglichst hell.

Das Projekt ist einfach geil....

lg


----------



## totovo (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Eyecam-Mod Seite 24*



Kokopalme schrieb:


> Danke! Ich mache auch schon nach 12 Jahren Abi.



ah Oke





> Das bedeutet also, dass ich bei einem 16:9 Bild mit ner normalen Webcam am Rand immer einen Bereich habe der Berührungsunempfindlich ist?  Wie kann es sein, dass 2 PS Eye das können?



so ist es selbst wenn die Webcam 16:9 kann, kann es der Tracker nicht, der kann es mit 2 Webcams, die dann ein bischen versetzt die gesammte Fläche abdecken^^

Wieso das aber nur mit 2 PS eye cams geht weiß ich nicht genau



> Ache ja, hab noch ne Wiimote hier rumliegen, da ich mal Johnny Lee's LED Pen Projekt ausprobiert habe. Kann ich mit der Cam vielleicht was anfangen?



die cam sagt mir leider gar nichts^^





> Ok, dann wäre Plexi in 1cm Dicke sicher die bessere Lösung. Nur die ist durchsichtig. Sollte ich sie dann mit Schmirgelpapier anrauen(einseitig/beitseitig)? Habt ihr eine andere Lösung?



Ich denke Plexi/Acryl ist die bessere Lösung, aber da kann Olli noch besser was zu sagen

anrauen ist ne schlechte Idee beeinträchtigt wieder die Reflektion

Schau dich mal nach Rückprojektionsfolien um, so machen wir das!





> Joa, hab ich mir gedacht. Aber jeden cm eine sollte doch reichen. Dann muss doch der Abstrahlwinkel möglichst klein sein und möglichst hell.



All right!

genau so ist es, wir haben 5mm IR-LED´s mit 880nm Wellenlänge^^



> Das Projekt ist einfach geil....
> 
> lg



Danke das hören wir gerne


----------



## Kokopalme (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Eyecam-Mod Seite 24*

Naja, 16:9 muss es ja nicht unbedingt sein. 4:3 tut es auch, da ich ja eh nicht zocke oder Filme gucke damit.

Doch du kennst ne Wiimote Nur unter diesem Namen etwas unbekannt. Das gute daran ist, dass sie eine Vernünftige IR Cam eingebaut hat. Nur leider muss man sie per Bluetooth mim PC verbinden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ok, so ne Folie meinst du?! http://shop.rabenring.com/epages/RR.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/Rabenring/Products/100820

lg

Christian


----------



## totovo (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Eyecam-Mod Seite 24*

Du bist genial!

solch ein Angebot für eine Folie haben wir noch nicht gefunden^^

Wir haben nie bei Ebay danach gesucht!

Damit hast du uns sehr geholfen!


----------



## Kokopalme (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Eyecam-Mod Seite 24*

Bitte Bitte. Hab grad den Link gewechselt. Die geht doch auch oder? Ist günstiger...


----------



## totovo (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Eyecam-Mod Seite 24*

ja die geht auch, das haben wir auch schon im Blickfeld^^

die bei Ebay macht aber ein besseren Eindruck!


----------



## nahkillo94 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Eyecam-Mod Seite 24*

Ok, melde mich mal auch zu Wort.

Also von Johny Lees Projekt habe ich auch schon gehört, allerdings funktioniert das ganze in meinen Augen schwer mit dem Touchen. Das is ne schöne Lösung wenn man mit der ganzen Sache beginnen möchte und schnell resultate sehen will, wer jedoch nen richtigen MultitouchTable möchte sollte die Professionelere Lösung vorziehen, und das is die FTIR. 

Also 1cm Plexiglass is ok, aber auf keinem Fall anrauhen, dann is die Totalreflexion komplett hinüber, die komplette Strahlung würde an der Seite austreten. DIe Fläche muss Spiegelglatt sein. Also wie schon tovo sagt: Rückprofolie nehmen. Einfach über die Folie legen/spannen. Achja und es MUSS eine Rückprofolie sein, mit einer normalen Projektionsfolie wirste nix sehen oder nur wenig. 

Wir haben unsere auch bei Rabenring bestellt, und zwar die Graue. Sie ist heute gekommen und macht nen ziemlich guten Eindruck. Sie ist 220cm x 100 cm groß, ist übrigens das Mindestmaß.

Also so sieht die Rückprojektionsfolie aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem ist auch das 3D-Vision Kit gekommen. Beim ersten mal war ja nur die Brille gekommen, jetzt haben wir das komplette Set. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja und dieses Bild habe ich auch noch gefunden, war als wir das große Paket von Mindfactory bekommen haben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Eyecam-Mod Seite 24*

wir haben die schon bestellt?

davon wusste ich noch gar nichts^^

Olli, wann hast du diese Woche Zeit? Ich muss ordentliche Fotos machen kommen


----------



## nahkillo94 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Eyecam-Mod Seite 24*

Ja haben wir und das wusstest du sehr wohl!!!

Ich hab keine Zeit und hör auf wieder rumzuheulen, das geht jetzt erstmal!


----------



## totovo (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Eyecam-Mod Seite 24*

habe ich nicht gewusst...

ich heul nicht rum, dass war eine Fesstellung!


----------



## nahkillo94 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Eyecam-Mod Seite 24*

Übrigens, ich habe persönlichen Kontakt mit dem Typen der den Tracker programmiert und er sagt dass es Theoretisch mit allen Webcams geht die 2 fach zu nehmen, jedoch müsste er es für JEDE EINZELNE einprogrammieren und bei manchen gibt es auch Probleme, z.b. bei der Logitech die wir zuerst wollten stürzt der Tracker immer ab, deswegen hat er sich für die PS3-Eye-Cam entschieden weil die Perfekt für multitouch ist. 

Aber wenn man nur eine Kamera einbaut geht es mit fast jeder Webcam.

Er sagt dass es sogar mit 16 Kameras geht, das geht dann aber ausschließlich mit der PS3-Cam weil dazu der Treiber der Kamera verändert werden muss und er hat ja direkten Kontakt mit den Entwicklen von dem PS3-Eye-Treiber. Das ist ja auch eine Privatperson die das macht, denn eigentlich funktioniert die PS3-Cam nicht am PC sondern nur an der PS3, aber er hat es irgendwie geschafft die Anzusteuern. 

Wer 16 Kameras drinne hat hat dann natürlich auch eine sehr sehr gute Erkennung der Finger in allen Bereichen. Ich weiß zb das Microsoft in ihrem Surface 5 Kameras drin hat.


----------



## Gast12307 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Eyecam-Mod Seite 24*

Hab grad den Thread entdeckt und durch gelesen.
Sehr cool, macht weiter so.
[XAbo]


----------



## totovo (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Eyecam-Mod Seite 24*

danke dir!


----------



## nahkillo94 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Eyecam-Mod Seite 24*

danke danke, das hört man immer wieder gerne.

Ich habe übrigens noch ein Bild gemacht dass ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte 

Ist übrigens mir einer der modifizierten Eye-Cams gemacht!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NCphalon (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Eyecam-Mod Seite 24*

Richtig nerdig wirds wenn du immer mit dem Ding durch die Gegend rennst xD


----------



## nahkillo94 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Eyecam-Mod Seite 24*

Kann man doch theoretisch auch als Sonnenbrille nehmen


----------



## NCphalon (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->3D-Vision-Kit ist da!!!*

Ja sogar mit einstellbarer Helligkeit xD

Aber ich glaub auf der Packung steht extra dass ma das net soll^^


----------



## -MIRROR- (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->3D-Vision-Kit ist da!!!*

Naja, der UV-Schutz dürfte vergleichbar sein mit tschechischen Fake-Sonnenbrillen xD

Eine Frage: 

Ist die Halteklammer des Boxed-AMD-Kühlers deiner CPU auf beiden Seiten gleich, oder ist die eine Seite so höhenverstellbar und son schwarzes Ding dran?

Bei mir ist das so und die Halteklammer passt nicht unter den Megahalems komischweise ^^


----------



## nahkillo94 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->3D-Vision-Kit ist da!!!*

Okay, diese Frage wurde persönlich geklärt.

Kommen wir zum nächsten und vorletzten Update bevor die *Aktionswoche fantasTABLE* beginnt: 

Letzte Woche ist unser nächster Kandidat für einen Beamer gekommen, der *eMachines V700*. Nach einem Hinweis von einem gewissen Matze in unserem Gästebuch, haben wir bemerkt dass dieser exakt Baugleich ist zum Acer H5360. Es ist wirklich komplett der selbe Beamer, nur kein 3d-Vision Aufkleber und es steht eMachines überall statt Acer.

Trotz dass das Logo von Nvidia nicht drauf ist, funktioniert es einwandfrei mit 3d-Vision, ach herje, das war eine Fummelei!! Aber nun geht es weitestgehend, einziges Problem ist das das Bild vertauscht ist, wenn ich die Brille aufsetze bekomme ich Kopfschmerzen, wenn ich sie jedoch andersrum aufsetze, sodass links rechts ist und rechts links ist, isses geil. Aber das bekommen wir auch noch hin. 
Ich nehme an dass der Beamer ganze 100€ weniger kostet weil dieses Nvidia-Logo nicht drauf ist. So hat Acer 1 mal ne Lizenz für 3d-Vision gekauft und auf die eMachines kopiert, weil im Menü vom eMachines kann man wiederrum "Nvidia 3D Vision" auswählen.

_Hinweis:_ Wer auch diesen Beamer hat und 3d-Vision nutzen will, einfach den 190.38er Graka-Treiber installieren und den 3D-Vision Treiber der Version 1.15 und den Beamer mit nem DVI-->HDMI Adapter und HDMI 1.4 Kabel an den PC anschließen.
Das ganze Zeug im Internet, von wegen EDID-Pins kappen am DVI-Adapter, könnt ihr vergessen. Ist völlig unnötig und funktioniert nicht.

*
Mal im schnelldurchlauf: *


Verstärker aus Hongkong is gekommen: sehr gut

Polierzeug für die Plexiglas-Platte ist gekommen: sehr gut
(empfehle ich jedem weiter: NEVR-DULL Polierwatte+XERAPOL Plastic Polish, die Ergebnis hauen einen echt um, hätte nie gedacht dass man so eine Matte Seite einer Plexiglasplatte spiegelnd machen kann)

-->is mir übrigens eingefallen als ich an mein Praktikum bei BMW gedacht hatte, da nutzen die das auch um z.b. Kratzer aus Scheinwerfern zu bekommen


Farbsprühpistole ist unterwegs

2. Plexiglas Platte ist unterwegs 

-->der ftT hat ja 4 Seiten, wir haben von FH-Jena, Schule und Sponsoren folgende Arbeitsschutzauflagen erhalten: 3 Seiten dürfen von außen nicht zu öffnen sein, die 4. Seite darf nur von außen zu öffnen sein, hinter dieser Platte muss eine Plexiglassplattentür eingebaut sein da diese IR-Strahlung mindern kann falls man z.B. zum Kolloquium was zeigen will im Tisch und außerdem kommen dort die Hinweissschilder hin, sieht ja doof aus wenn draußen am Tisch solche gelben Schilder kleben würden

Hinweistexte:
Vorsicht! Kurzwellige Infrarot-A-Strahlung (940nm)  im inneren des Gerätes. 

Vor dem Öffnen Netzstecker ziehen.

Wartung und Reparatur nur von Fachkräften durchführen lassen. 


diverse Kleinteile (Bluetooth-Stick, Fingerprint-Reader, USB-Hub, ...) werden in den nächsten Tagen bestellt 

Baumarktbesuch ist diesen Donnerstag geplant (Holz, Farben, Lacke, Schrauben,...)

vom 27.06.2010-03.07.2010:  Aktionswoche fantasTABLE

-->in dieser Woche werden wir, totovo, Luap12 und ich, zum Onkel von totovo fahren, ich danke diesem hier nochmal für seine Unterstützung. 
Dieser hat an seinem Grundstück eine Werkstatt/Scheune o.Ä. und diese dürfen wir eine Woche lang nutzen und uns mit der Geburt des ftT austoben. In dieser Woche werden wir ne Menge Fotos machen und wenn es möglich ist jeden Tag ein Update machen. 

Also drückt und ganz feste die Daumen, wenn ihr ganz lieb seid und sich das der ftT schon bedienen lässt wird es auch mal ein *Video-Update* geben.

Totovo wird im laufe des Tages oder morgen noch ein paar Bilder online stellen und vielleicht was ergänzen.


----------



## Der-Dom (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

Zum 3D Vision Problem:
Du musst nur das Konfigurationsprogramm nochmal durchlaufen lassen (zu finden in der nvidia Systemsteuerung), da ist eine Überprüfung der Seiten mit drin. Danach sollte es gehen.


----------



## totovo (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

Bilderupdate?

was ist denn das 

Ja ich stelle nacher noch ein paar Bilder online und ergänze noch ein paar Sachen!


----------



## nahkillo94 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*



Der-Dom schrieb:


> Zum 3D Vision Problem:
> Du musst nur das Konfigurationsprogramm nochmal durchlaufen lassen (zu finden in der nvidia Systemsteuerung), da ist eine Überprüfung der Seiten mit drin. Danach sollte es gehen.



Ja da liegt der Ursprung des Problems. Da sind ja diese grünen 6-ecke und die blauen Dreiecke. Diese liegen übereinander. Ich habs grad nicht vor mir aber da steht in etwa: Betrachten sie das Bild mit dem linken Auge (rechtes Auge geschlossen). Und dann muss ich anklicken was ich sehe, sagen wir mal die dreiecke. Das selbe mit dem anderen Auge, da sehe ich die 6ecke. Wenn ich dann auf weiter gehe kommt das ich inkompatible Hardware habe. Nun klicke ich einfach mal das komplette Gegenteil an, dann geht es. Das ist anscheinend so wie er es haben möchte. Daraus schlussfolgere ich das die Bilder oder die Synchronisation falsch herum sind. Also habe ich einfach mal die Brille andersrum aufgesetzt, und siehe da: es geht. 

Es wäre aber komfortabler wenn man dieses Problem beheben könnte. Im Nvidia-Forum scheint es eine Lösung des Problems zu geben, jedoch ist das seit 2 Tagen wegen Wartungsarbeiten offline. (


----------



## totovo (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

So Leute *Deutschland ist im Achtelfinale* 
und wir haben die meisten Sachen im Baumarkt gekauft, na wenn das kein gute Ohmen ist!

Insgesammt haben wir 236€ ausgegeben, Bilder und eine Stückliste reiche ich umgehend nach!


----------



## totovo (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

*So Leute, jetzt gibts eine Bilderflut...*

Also wie schon gesagt waren wir heute im Baumarkt und haben Holz und andere Sachen gekauft!

also fangen wir an, mit dem...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schmirgelpapier

und weiter gehts mit der Farbe!

einmal alle drei Töpfchen zusammen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hier die rote Farbe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die Schwarze:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wie sie beide zusammen wirken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




es folgen Schrauben, Dübel und Winkel, was ich mit den Vorschieberiegeln vor habe, verrate ich noch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(eine riesen Tube Holzleim )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





zu guter letzt noch das Fahrwerk:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Olli hatte angst, das die Dinger wegbrechen könnten , bei einer Tragkraft von zusammen 200Kg )


Und noch ein Gruppenfoto!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




viel Spaß mit den Bildern!

​


----------



## nahkillo94 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

Da soll noch einer sagen Özil hats nicht drauf!! Schönes Tor. 


Wie tovo schon sagte haben wir den Großteil der Teile ausm Baumarkt schon gekauft, war ja eigentlich erst morgen geplant, haben es jedoch spontan vorverschoben. 

Um zum 3D-Vision zurückzukommen: 
Das Nvidia-Forum geht wieder und da meinte jemand wenn man den 195.81 Nvidia Treiber nimmt kann man das Bild invertieren, zumindest erkennt der dann automatisch welches Bild links und welches rechs sein muss. Also habe ich es gemacht, jedoch erkennt er nun den Beamer nicht mehr. Also habe ich wie die meisten im Forum den Gerätetreiber vom Acer H5360 runtergeladen, is ne .inf-Datei, weil der je Baugleich ist zu unserem. Danach sollte es eigentlich gehen. Naja, bei uns geht es natürlich nicht, die inf-Datei lässt sich nicht installieren, also haben wir nun den Acer H5360 nochmal bestellt und probieren es mit dem. Vorher versuche ich nochmal den Trick dass die EDID-Daten blockiert werden, z.B. durch abtrennen der EDID-Pins, sodass wir den Generic Support nutzen, also wir gauckeln dem vor das wir ne CRT-Röhre haben.


----------



## nahkillo94 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

Schöne Bilder tovo, aber das Holz fehlt!!!! 

Achja verrat noch nicht was wir mit den Verriegelungen vorhaben, mal sehen wer es rausfindet!


----------



## h_tobi (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

Schöne Sachen habt ihr da liegen, die Farben passen sehr gut zusammen, wann soll es denn mit dem Bau los gehen?
Die Sache mit den Treibern und der Kamera ist schon ärgerlich, ich hoffe, ihr findet eine Lösung für das Problem.


----------



## totovo (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

Sodele...

Fotos vom Holz mache ich noch, oder auch nicht, dass ist grad so gut verstaut 

der Bau soll nächste Woche losgehen, entweder hier in Jena, oder bei meinem Onkel, was die deutlich bessere Option wäre, aber das steht noch nicht fest!

Der andere Beamer kommt heute auch noch bei mir an, dann testen wir gleich mit dem, obs besser geht!

mfg


----------



## 00p4tti7 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

Schick schick ^^  ich denke mal mit den Riegeln kann man dann später den Beamer entnehmen ^^


----------



## totovo (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*



00p4tti7 schrieb:


> Schick schick ^^  ich denke mal mit den Riegeln kann man dann später den Beamer entnehmen ^^



nein, damit bist du auf dem Holzweg, aber mit entnehmen hats im weiterem Sinne schon was zu tuen!


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

so hab jez ma alles gelesen. echt sehr gute Idee. gehe selber in die 9. Klasse auf ein Gymnasium und von so einem Projekt habe ich noch nix gehört. Lebe in BW und habe auch G8 (12 Jahre). Das einzigste was ich bislang gehört habe is, dass es bei uns ne Facharbeit gibt. Diese wird jedoch nur in der 10. Klasse gemacht in einem Fach namens NWT keine Ahnung ob ihr das kennt.

Ich freue mich schon auf eure nächsten Updates und natürlich wünsche ich euch noch viel Spaß und vor allem Glück und eine gute Note.

wenn ich jez noch den abonieren knopf/button finden würde würde ich das auch noch machen xD


----------



## totovo (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

Danke sehr!

schau doch mal oben unter der Überschrift, da wiederum unter dem Antwortbutton in der dunkel blauen Leiste etwas weiter rechts unter "Themenoptionen" da gibts ein Reiter der sich "Thema abbonieren nennt


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

danke für die Hilfe hat super geklappt 
schönen Abend noch


----------



## Chrismettal (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

Ich denke mal die riegel sind da um den computer später mit einem handgriff aus dem table rausnehmen zu können ?


----------



## totovo (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

nicht ganz, aber mit einfach herausnehmen hats viel zu tun, aber es betrifft nicht nur den Computer ;D


----------



## Chrismettal (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

nicht NUR ? also computer und beamer und spiegel un sowas alles dabei?`


----------



## totovo (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

du bist ganz nah drann, verbrenn dich nicht!

Die Auflösung gibts später^^


----------



## Chrismettal (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

WAHH, ich hab die cam´s vergessen, die kommen auch mit raus ??
ich will das jetzt rausfinden


----------



## totovo (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

nein, rauskommen tuen die nicht xD


----------



## Chrismettal (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

Damn 

oke verratet es, bitte


----------



## Gast12307 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

ich wills auch wissen, bitte sag es


----------



## Speedguru (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

coole Bilder, geht ja richtig los hier!!

MFG

Speedguru

PS.: Die schieben hier wohl nen riegel vor die Antwort^^


----------



## Chrismettal (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

hach wie ich Wortspiele liebe


----------



## totovo (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*



Speedguru schrieb:


> coole Bilder, geht ja richtig los hier!!
> 
> MFG
> 
> ...




Ja du hast es erfasst, jetzt geht es los^^

aber eine Woche werdet ihr auch wohl noch gedulden müssen, bevor es richtig los geht!

Achja fotos vom Holz gibts auch noch


----------



## nahkillo94 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

JAAA, totovos Leute machen nämlich Stress und deswegen musste das ganze jetzt um eine Woche verschoben werden!!!!!

Ratet schön weiter  
Mal ernsthaft!! Wie sollte man mit so ne Verriegelung den PC+Beamer+Cams herausnehmen??^^


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

habt ihr jetzt schon Sommerferien ???  Oh Gott ich muss noch knapp 10 Arbeiten schreibn bis ich endlich Ferien hab. Ist glaub in 5-6 Wochen. Da sind eure Ferien dann ja fast schon wieder rum xD

Gut meine letzten Ferien sind auch erst 3 Wochen oder so her aber naja Ferien sind nie schlecht. Muss dann jetzt auch ma in die Schule zu spät kommen is nie schön. Aber zum Glück fiel ja mein größtes Hassfach Latein aus, nur leider muss ich es noch 1 Jahr ertragn und will nächstes Jahr ne 4 schaffen, denn wenn ich ne 5 habe werde ich zwar versetzt aba die ganze Lateinlernerei wäre für den Arsc*.


----------



## totovo (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*



RicKHuNt3R schrieb:


> habt ihr jetzt schon Sommerferien ???  Oh Gott ich muss noch knapp 10 Arbeiten schreibn bis ich endlich Ferien hab. Ist glaub in 5-6 Wochen. Da sind eure Ferien dann ja fast schon wieder rum xD
> 
> Gut meine letzten Ferien sind auch erst 3 Wochen oder so her aber naja Ferien sind nie schlecht. Muss dann jetzt auch ma in die Schule zu spät kommen is nie schön. Aber zum Glück fiel ja mein größtes Hassfach Latein aus, nur leider muss ich es noch 1 Jahr ertragn und will nächstes Jahr ne 4 schaffen, denn wenn ich ne 5 habe werde ich zwar versetzt aba die ganze Lateinlernerei wäre für den Arsc*.



ja unsere Ferien haben gestern angefangen!

wir müssen ja so früh ferien machen weil es da Bundesländer gibt, die da ein Privileg genießen und immer zur selben Zeit im August Ferien haben, die anderen müssen sehen wo sie bleiben (insbesondere Bayern)

Und Latein ist echt ein scheiß Fach, muss ich auch noch 2Jahre durchstehen(ohgott!!) versaut mir auch den Durchschnitt...


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

also ich kann es nächstes jahr abwählen also daher nur noch 1 jahr. 10. Klasse können wir knapp 5 Fächer abwählen glaube ich müssen aba eine Fremdsprache machn bei mir Englisch dann ebn.


----------



## nahkillo94 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*



totovo schrieb:


> ja unsere Ferien haben gestern angefangen!
> 
> wir müssen ja so früh ferien machen weil es da Bundesländer gibt, die da ein Privileg genießen und immer zur selben Zeit im August Ferien haben, die anderen müssen sehen wo sie bleiben (insbesondere Bayern)
> 
> Und Latein ist echt ein scheiß Fach, muss ich auch noch 2Jahre durchstehen(ohgott!!) versaut mir auch den Durchschnitt...




Kann ich für Französisch bestätigen 

Man hast du es gut, wir müssen beide Fremdsprachen bis zur 12. durchziehen.


----------



## Chrismettal (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

Hab ichs gut das ich auf Realschule bin und Englisch reicht


----------



## nahkillo94 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

Also, totovo war gestern mit dem Acer H5360 bei mir und da haben wir nochmal versucht das mit dem 3D Vision. Immer wieder versucht nen Treiber zu installieren bis sich keiner mehr installieren lassen wollte. 

Auf jeden Fall habe ich es in der Nacht weiter probiert bis es ging. (Musste einfach nur 1 mal Driver Sweeper laufen lassen  )

Nachdem der Treiber installiert war kam die große Enttäuschung: Das Bild war immernoch verkehrt herum. Jedoch bin ich auf die genial Idee gekommen das man das Bild einfach nur spiegeln müsste um 3d zu sehen, denn später im Tisch wird das Bild ja sowieso gespiegelt da die Platte von unten angestrahlt wird und da muss das Bild ja horizontal gedreht werden. Also hatte ich das fix mal probiert und ES GEHT!!!!!!

Dann dachte ich mir, so könnten wir das ja auch mit dem eMachines machen, dann kann der Acer zurück und wir sparen 100€.

Doch dann die nächste Enttäuschung:  Der eMachines wird von Nvidia nicht mehr erkannt. In neueren Treibern haben die es unterbunden das nicht zertifizierte Anzeigegeräte benutzt werden. Deswegen kostet er wahrscheinlich 100€ weniger, da eMachines nicht die Lizenz hat den 3d-Vision aufkleber draufzupacken. 

Da fiel mir ein das im Internet so ein modifizierter Gerätetreiber kursiert mit dem der eMachienes als Acer erkannt wird. Also fix runtergeladen und dann die nächste Enttäuschung: Er geht nicht zu installieren. 

Funktioniert komischerweise nicht unter Win 7. Also habe ich mir den Code angeguckt von dem runtergeladenen Treiber und da der Acer ja angeschlossen war musste er ja auch nen Treiber haben, also schnell nachgeguckt in den Windows-Gerätetreibern und mit dem anderem verglichen. Es mussten ein paar Zeilen umgeschrieben werden. Alles abgespeichert und installiert: Und? Nächste Enttäuschung^^
Beamer wird gar nicht mehr erkannt!!  

Irgendwas war also schief gegangen, also Beamer abgeschlossen, Gerätetreiberdatei gelöscht und neugestartet! Beamer wird wieder erkannt 

Also nochmal Code angeguckt: Die Zeile für die Übermittlung der Bildwiederholfrequenz hatte ich irgendwie gelöscht, naja es war mittlerweile nachts um 3 und ich saß so vorm Rechner: 

Also reinkopiert, installiert, funktioniert! 

Der 3d-Vision-Treiber als auch Windows erkennen den eMachines jetzt immer als Acer H5360.


----------



## nahkillo94 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

Hier mal ein paar Bilder wo ich die Beamer verglichen habe. Also die sind definitiv Baugleich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ich kann sogar mit der Fernbedienung des Acer den eMachines bedienen und andersrum.


----------



## Ossus (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

ÄH, warum 2 Beamer?
Aber das ist ja nen Ding. Sind einfach mal baugleich. Vielleicht geht doch mit dem anderen auch 3D. Probieren würd ich es.


----------



## totovo (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

ja es geht mit dem anderen auch, aber nur über ein Trick!

die sind exakt baugleich, nur bei dem emachines fehlt die 3Dvision Lizens von Nvidia, daher ist er 140€ günstiger!


----------



## nahkillo94 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*



Ossus schrieb:


> ÄH, warum 2 Beamer?
> Aber das ist ja nen Ding. Sind einfach mal baugleich. Vielleicht geht doch mit dem anderen auch 3D. Probieren würd ich es.




Wir nehmen nicht beide Beamer, wir testen nur beide und entscheiden dann, weil ich erfahren habe das es zu dem Acer nen baugleichen gibt, der jedoch keinen 3D-Vision Aufkleber hat. Also habe ich es ausprobiert, denn wenn die Baugleich sind kann es nicht sein das es mit dem einen geht und mit dem anderen nicht. Da dachte ich mir dann dass da Softwareseitig ne Blockade von Nvidia eingebaut wurde. 

Wie kann der Nvidia-Treiber rausfinden welcher Beamer angeschlossen ist? Über den Gerätetreiber!!

Wahrscheinlich muss man als Beamerhersteller ne Lizenz von Nvidia kaufen um in die "Unterstützt-Liste" aufgenommen zu werden und das 3D-Vision-Logo auf das Produkt zu packen. Das hat eMachines nicht und deswegen kostet der auch ganze 100€ weniger. Aber wie man sieht kann man es mit nem leichten Trick umgehen: Gerätetreiber des baugleichen Acer installieren!

Und wie gesagt es geht! Das 3D funktioniert nun mit beiden Beamern, jedoch ist es auch bei beiden das Signal falschherum. Ich habe jedoch erfahren das es in Videos richtig sein soll, werde ich demnächst mal probieren. Im Nvidia-Forum habe ich außerdem erfahren dass alle AcerH5360 und eMachinesV700 Besitzer dieses Problem haben. Es lässt sich bisher nicht beheben, außer das Bild spiegeln oder die Brille verkehrt herum aufsetzen. Für uns kommt ersteres in Frage, da durch die Rückprojektion des Beamers das Bild sowieso gespiegelt ist.


----------



## h_tobi (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

Ist doch super, das durch andere Treiber der billigere Beamer alle Funktionen hat.


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

war also ne schöne lange Nacht xD
Ich glaube ich hätte es längst alles in die Ecke geknallt und kein Bock mehr gehabt also Hut ab.
Also pfuscht Acer mit dem Beamer oder wie, wieso verkaufn die nen Beamer der 3D falsch rum darstellt. Für mich irgendwie unverständlich naja egal. Ich brauch ja keinen xD.


----------



## nahkillo94 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*



RicKHuNt3R schrieb:


> war also ne schöne lange Nacht xD
> Ich glaube ich hätte es längst alles in die Ecke geknallt und kein Bock mehr gehabt also Hut ab.
> Also pfuscht Acer mit dem Beamer oder wie, wieso verkaufn die nen Beamer der 3D falsch rum darstellt. Für mich irgendwie unverständlich naja egal. Ich brauch ja keinen xD.




Jop, sehe ich auch so. Irgendwas läuft da in der Produktion schief. Nvidia plant im übernächsten 3D-Vision Treiber ne Funktion einzubauen mit der das Bild invertiert wird für die Acer Beamer. Vielleicht schaffen sie das bis zur Präsentation des Tisches.

 Du glaubst ja gar nicht wie kurz davor ich war das Teil samt Brille aus dem Fenster zu schmeisen! Aber es hat sich gelohnt. Immerhin 100€ mehr die wir z.B in bessere Hardware stecken können.


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

ja seh ich genau so, dass es sich gelohnt hat 100€ sind 100€, das is für die 1TB Festplatte die ihr anstatt der 500GB gekauft hattet und ihr habt noch was übrig. Und das mit dem aus dem Fenster schmeißn kenne ich, wie oft hätte ich gerne die PCs bei uns in der Schule ausm Fenster geworfen, weil sie einfach nich das machn wollten was man von ihnen wollte, bis man die Scheiß* die andere Schüler verursacht hatten ausgebügelt hatte. Die meißten Lehrer sind ja auch nicht gerade die PC Genies.


----------



## nahkillo94 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

Ich weiß ganz genau wovon du redest 
Geht uns auch so!


Ich habe vorhin übrigens mal ein 3D-Video ausprobiert (AVATAR), geht auch nicht mit Brille normal aufgesetzt, nur mit Brille andersrum. Aber man kann in dem Videoplayer das Bild irgendwie tauschen, darauf hatte ich aber vorhin keine Lust mehr. Werde mich morgen nochmal ransetzen.


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

viel spaß dabei xD

unsere PCs in der Schule ham auch schon einige Jährchen auf dem Buckel. Am schlimmsten ist der im Keller wo wir unsere aktuelle Arbeit aufzeichnen mit ner Webcam. Wir müssn da so ein Goethe-Barometer in Keller stellen und die Webcam macht jede Stunde nen Bild. Bei 100 Bildern keine großen oder so. Sitzen wir 10-15min im Keller bis endlich die Bilder auf nem USB-Stick sind.


----------



## totovo (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

So Leute, nachdem der Thread fast eine Woche hier vergammelt ist, gibt es nun ein Update dr ersten 3 Tage unserer "ftT-Woche"

Zu beginn dieses Artikels möchte ich meinem Onkel ganz herzlich danken, der hat uns sein Werkzeug und sein Hof und eine Unterkunft zur verfügung gestellt, damit wir ordentlich loslegen können!


*1. Tag 03.07: Alles Material nach Geraberg schaffen!*


als erstes haben wir das ganze Holz, gefühlte 100 Kisten unsere Taschen und 2 Fahrräder sowie ättlichen Kleinkram im Caddy meines Onkels verstaut!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruppenfoto 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Geraberg angekommen, erst einmal ausladen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Fahrräder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Zimmer von Olli und Paul, nachdem wir den PC aufgebaut hatten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der ftT-PC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gleich mal ein Satbilitätstest mit Prime und Furmark gemacht!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine 3d-Brille lag auf nem Karton, ganz still und stumm...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Paule



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch mal die PC-Baustelle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

*2. Tag 04.07: Erste Anprobe*

Wir waren TAgsüber im Bad in Ilmenau, also haben wir nur kurz angehalten und die Vierkanthölzer angezeichnet...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und einmal die Landschaft des Thüringerwalde um uns rum



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ossus (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

Tolle Bilder
Viel Erfolg wünsch ich euch

Hab was was verpasst, ist das ne 5970 mit 4Gb?


----------



## totovo (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

*3. Tag 05.06: erster richtiger Bautag!*

heute hatten wir uns dann so richtig ins Zeug gelegt und eine Menge geschaft!


erst einmal 240 LED´s kürzen und löten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann die Vierkanthölzer kürzen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann ausrichten und zusammen Schrauben, also das Grundgerüst



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so Grundgerüst steht!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lüftermontage



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ossus (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

Upps, da war ich ein bisschen schnell oder du zu langsam
Tolle Bilder noch mal


----------



## totovo (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

und weiter gehts!

LED gemeintschaftslöten!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LED-Leisten bohren...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Vorrichtung für die Leisten^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das erste Lüfterloch gebohrt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit Lüfter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das ganze mal anprobiert...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und dann warens schon vier!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so sahs zum schluss aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der Lochbohrer (der uns viele Probleme bereitet hat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nun mal mit 3 wänden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*

So letzter Bilderpost für heute

Zu letzt haben wir noch die Lautsprecher Löcher vorbereitet...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und den Netzstecker/Schalter eingebaut!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und die LED-Leisten bestückt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die Plexiplatte polliert!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, dass wars für heute!

mein persönliches Fazit: Wir haben heute sehr, sehr viel geschaft, morgen müssen wir noch mehr schaffen


----------



## totovo (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*



Ossus schrieb:


> Upps, da war ich ein bisschen schnell oder du zu langsam
> Tolle Bilder noch mal


 
Danke, Danke!

Das ist übrigens keine 5970 4gig, schön wärs , das ist die GTX285 mit nem Kühler dessen Name mir grad zu kompliziert ist^^


----------



## Ossus (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->NVidia 3D Vision funktioniert endlich!!!*



totovo schrieb:


> Danke, Danke!
> 
> Das ist übrigens keine 5970 4gig, schön wärs , das ist die GTX285 mit nem Kühler dessen Name mir grad zu kompliziert ist^^



Oh, da hab ich mich verguckt
Sehen aber ähnlich aus


----------



## h_tobi (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Erste Bauarbeiten geschafft!!!*

Sehr schöne Updates, da habt ihr ja schon richtig was geschafft, vor allem die ganzen LEDs zu verarbeiten
ist schon eine kleine Strafarbeit.  
Ich drück euch die Daumen, das ihr weiterhin so viel schafft und uns weiterhin mit vielen Bildern 
versorgen werdet. Der Tisch sieht ja richtig groß aus.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Erste Bauarbeiten geschafft!!!*

sieht schon echt gut aus, was ihr da so gemacht habt. Das Teil wird ja richtig groß, hätte ich so gar nicht erwartet xD


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Erste Bauarbeiten geschafft!!!*

sieht echt geil aus und der Tisch/Behälter/Gehäuse ist ein Monstrum. Das der so groß wird hatte ich jetzt nicht gedacht aber trotzdem Hut ab echt gute Arbeit.


----------



## Speedguru (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Erste Bauarbeiten geschafft!!!*

Hey,

schön, dass es wieder weiter geht... Den Tisch finde ich auch groß, naja mehr Platz^^ 
Sehr schöne Bilder, wie ich finde, machen das Update perfekt!
Freue mich auf mehr!!

Euer

Speedo


----------



## nahkillo94 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Erste Bauarbeiten geschafft!!!*

4. Tag 06.07. 


Das heutige Update bekommt ihr von mir.

Nach dem Frühstück hatten wir geplant mit dem Ausschnitt für die Projektionsfläche zu beginnen. Also taten wir das auch.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Als erstes haben wir uns eine Konstruktion gebaut mit der wir einen geraden Schnitt machen konnten. Das hat dann mehr oder weniger gut geklappt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann ging es mit Stichsäge und Staubsauger los.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Als nächstes haben wir mit dem Polieren der Plexiglasplatte begonnen.
Als erstes wurden die Seiten mit 1000er Schleifpapier geschleift, danach geputzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zeitgleich dazu hat totovo die etwas schief geratenen Kanten des Ausschnitts für die Deckplatte geschleift und wieder "gerade gebogen". 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Derweil hatte ich die Plexiglasplatte fertig gestellt und schön verpackt damit sie nicht durch die umherfliegende Sägespähne dreckig wird.


Paul hat in der Zwischenzeit weiter an den LED-Leisten gearbeitet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sah die Deckplatte fertig aus, naja Halbfertig, lackiert wird morgen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich habe weiter die Platte bearbeitet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann ging  es auch schon los mit anschrauben des Grundgerüstes an die Wände. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nahkillo94 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Erste Bauarbeiten geschafft!!!*

Als erstes kam die Bodenplatte dran:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ist ein Ausschnitt einer unserer LED-Leisten zu sehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter ging es mit der linken Seitenwand.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier sieht man mal wie genau wir arbeiten 
Gerüst und Seitenwand schließen PERFEKT miteinander ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun die erste lange Seite:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf diesem Bild ist die 3. Wand bereits angebracht. Da haben wir dann mal um zu sehen wie es aussieht, die Deckplatten+Plexiglasplatte aufgelegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Platte ist blitz und blank 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann haben wir gleich mal eine der fertigen LED-Leisten an die Plexiglasplatte gelegt, und wie man sieht funktioniert die Totalreflexion einwandfrei. Man sieht die durchgängige Linie mit IR-LED's.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so sieht es unter der Haut aus, bisher noch nicht viel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann ging es weiter mit der Verschraubung der unteren Deckplatte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nahkillo94 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Erste Bauarbeiten geschafft!!!*

Es ist immernoch die obere Platte dran:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier seht ihr mal die Verschraubung der Seitenwände, also ich finde das sieht stabil aus! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Paul durfte wieder absaugen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach den Säge- und Schraubarbeiten haben wir dann mal die Rückprofolie ausgepackt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fix mal aufgespannt und Deckplatte drüber gelegt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sah schon ziemlich gut aus!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also machten  wir uns mal ran und haben das ganze mit Beamer und meinem Notebook ausprobiert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht reicht der Spiegel nicht ganz aus, deswegen kaufen wir dann noch einen, wahrscheinlich einen Oberflächenspiegel. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach haben wir noch ein Multitouch-Programm gestartet, und es sah ziemlich gut aus.

Wenn dann der neue Spiegel eingebaut ist und die Beamerhalterung fertig ist wird die Fläche voll ausgefüllt sein.


----------



## nahkillo94 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Erste Bauarbeiten geschafft!!!*

Bisher haben wir den Beamer ganz normal unten hingestellt und einen Spiegel am anderen Ende im 45grad Winkel. Später hängt der Beamer ja dann kurz unter der Plexiglasplatte, sodass wir einen längeren Stahlenverlauf haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier nochmal die Projektion von unten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GRUPPENFOTO 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(Paul, ich, tovos lieben Onkel und Tante) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem dies erledigt war haben wir uns an das bearbeiten der Lüfter gemacht. Wir mussten nämlich die Ecken an einer Seite des Lüfters absägen damit diese in die Löcher reinpassen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Sitzt, wackelt und hat Luft!!!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir haben noch ein paar Lücken drinn, weil noch nicht alle Lüfter geliefert wurden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zum Schluss nochmal Paule mit beim löten der Kabel an die LED-Leisten 
Das löten ist wirklich ne scheißarbeit!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Der Tisch steht!!!!*

Jungs, ich bin schwer beeindruckt, was ihr da auf die Beine stellt, sieht großartig aus. 
Ich drück euch die Daumen, das es auch weiterhin ohne Probleme abläuft, bisher gefällt mir eure Arbeit sehr gut.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Der Tisch steht!!!!*

WOW das ist sieht ja echt geil aus... *Respekt* Jungs , ich glaube das wird echt ein Hammerteil.... da werde ich ja jetzt schon neidisch. Also das ihr das so geil hinbekommt hätte ich niemals gedacht


----------



## Speedguru (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Der Tisch steht!!!!*

Hey,

ihr arbeitet ja echt viel, sieht auch super aus!! Ich glaube das Teil wird wirklich geil!! Weiter so!!!
Bin echt beeindruckt!!

MFG

Alex


----------



## Species0001 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Der Tisch steht!!!!*

Kommen da noch Lüftergitter vor? Weil so kann man das Ding später ja nicht auf die Öffentlichkeit loslassen wegen Verletzungsgefahr. ^^


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Der Tisch steht!!!!*

boah das sieht echt geil aus *staun*

würde am liebsten mitbauen xD macht bestimmt viel Spaß und das löten ist doch gar nicht so schlimm


----------



## Chrismettal (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Der Tisch steht!!!!*

WOW!

Das projekt nimmt ziemlich rasch gestalt an, ich bin ganz ehrlich beeindruckt! weiter so


----------



## nahkillo94 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Der Tisch steht!!!!*

5. Tag 07.07

An unserem vorletzten Tag gibt es wieder ein kleines Update von mir. Heute haben wir nicht ganz so viele Bilder.

Nach dem Frühstück ging es wieder sofort los mit arbeiten. Wir hatten uns für den heutigen Tag vorgenommen die Seiten zu lackieren. 

Laut Hornbach-Mitarbeiter mussten wir als erstes alle Seiten lackieren. Dies stellte sich später als Fehler raus!!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach wollten wir mal schnell das Setup ausprobieren, wie es später mal ungefähr sein wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da totovo der kleinste von uns ist musste er in den ftT steigen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so wenn der Beamer draufstrahlt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nach 8 Stunden Trockenzeit wurde die eigentliche Farbe draufgebracht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Derweil baute totovo an der Halterung für den Beamer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier ein paar fertig lackierte Seiten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Der Tisch steht!!!!*

Das sieht doch schon sehr gut aus, ist die Folie noch nicht richtig fest gemacht??
So wie es aussieht, sind noch Wellen drin, dann weiterhin gutes Gelingen.


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Der Tisch steht!!!!*

ja sieht echt aus als wären Wellen drinne. Sieht aber echt geil aus wünsch euch noch viel Spaß


----------



## Bierseppi (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Der Tisch steht!!!!*

also super idee


----------



## affli (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Der Tisch steht!!!!*

super arbeit jungs! geile updates.-

bin gespannt wie's weiter geht.


----------



## Speedguru (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Der Tisch steht!!!!*

uiuiuiuuiui, wieder nen Update!! niieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeece!! xD
Weiter so!!


----------



## nahkillo94 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Der Tisch steht!!!!*

Vielen, vielen Dank Leute,

macht uns echt mut!! 

Also die Folie hat momentan wirklich noch Wellen aber die wird mit nem Handtuch drüber gebügelt und an die obere Deckplatte gespannt, ohne Handtuch^^

Leider sind wir wieder zu Hause, da die meiste Grobarbeit getan ist. 

Naja, unser Baby hat die Rückfahrt nicht so gut überstanden, genau genommen der Lack. Die Fahrtwind und der Staub und Dreck darin wirkten wie Sandpapier und haben die Farbe abgerieben, überall sind nun weiße Flecken. 

Außerdem war die Farbe noch nicht 100%-ig getrocknet, deswegen klebten überall Fusseln von der Decke, aber das is ja kein Problem.

Als erstes müssen wir jetzt nochmal lackieren, dann die PC-Teile und die restliche Elektrik einbauen. 

Danach gibt es noch ein "kleines" Problem zu lösen. Die Erkennung der Finger funktioniert nämlich nicht wirklich, aber das kann auch an den blöden Bedingungen liegen die wir zum testen hatten (z.B. nur 80 LED's am laufen statt wie geplant 300). Genau genommen streut das Licht nicht so wie gedacht, aber die Totalreflexion an sich geht. 

Aber es geht erst am Montag los. Jetzt erstmal ein bischen Pause, die 4 Tage durcharbeiten war ziemlich anstregend. Aber totovo kann euch dann noch ein paar Fotos unserer genialen Beamerhalterung zeigen.

Hier noch ein Foto vom ftT im Anhänger kurz vor Abfahrt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speedguru (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Der Tisch steht!!!!*

Hey,

schön, dass ihr wieder daheim seit^^ Kannst du dann auch mal Bilder zeigen von dem Case nach der Autofahrt zeigen?? 
Ich freue mich auf neue Bilder und hoffe, dass dann auch alles tut.

MFG

Speedo


----------



## PrayStation (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Der Tisch steht!!!!*

Hi,

zuerst möchte ich mich vorstellen, ich bin der Matze, der euch schon im Gästebuch geschrieben hatte^^

Zuerst muss man sagen [X] ABO

Auch schön, dass es viele Bilder gibt, aber was ich etwas schade fand ist, dass ihr nicht das hier und auf eurer Webseite gezeigte Design umgesetzt habt, das sah wirklich klasse aus.
Ist wohl leider der Einfachheit zum Opfer gefallen.

Außerdem wollte ich noch sagen, falls ihr an eurer Idee mit dem stereoskopischen 3D festhaltet, informiert euch über Stereoskopie (im folgenden S3D). Beim erstellen von S3D Inhalten muss man nämlich einiges beachten, damit der Ergebnisse gut werden und dem Betrachter nicht der Kopf vor Schmerzen hochgeht. Fehler sind hier schnell gemacht. Ich würde euch empfehlen euch einfach mal im stereoforum umzusehen.

Dann noch zwei Fragen: Welches Framework benutzt ihr? Und wollt ihr dann für S3D ein eigenes schreiben?


----------



## totovo (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Der Tisch steht!!!!*



PrayStation schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> zuerst möchte ich mich vorstellen, ich bin der Matze, der euch schon im Gästebuch geschrieben hatte^^
> 
> Zuerst muss man sagen [X] ABO



schön, dass du hierher gefunden hast, Herzlich Willkommen im Forum!



> Auch schön, dass es viele Bilder gibt, aber was ich etwas schade fand ist, dass ihr nicht das hier und auf eurer Webseite gezeigte Design umgesetzt habt, das sah wirklich klasse aus.
> Ist wohl leider der Einfachheit zum Opfer gefallen.



Das kommt alles noch, ein wenig Geduld noch, damit werden wir uns sobald wie möglich auseinandersetzen, bisher haben wir ja nur das Grundgerüst vollendet, optische Aspekte gehen wir noch an 



> Außerdem wollte ich noch sagen, falls ihr an eurer Idee mit dem stereoskopischen 3D festhaltet, informiert euch über Stereoskopie (im folgenden S3D). Beim erstellen von S3D Inhalten muss man nämlich einiges beachten, damit der Ergebnisse gut werden und dem Betrachter nicht der Kopf vor Schmerzen hochgeht. Fehler sind hier schnell gemacht. Ich würde euch empfehlen euch einfach mal im stereoforum umzusehen.



Wieder einmal vielen Dank für den Tipp, werden wir beherzigen!



> Dann noch zwei Fragen: Welches Framework benutzt ihr? Und wollt ihr dann für S3D ein eigenes schreiben?


Die Antwort wirst du von Nahkillo bekommen, das weiß ich nicht


----------



## nahkillo94 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Der Tisch steht!!!!*

Hallo matze, oder PrayStation,

schön das du jetzt auch im Forum bist. Vielen Dank nochmal für den Tipp mit dem Beamer, wir haben jetzt den eMachines V700 genommen. 



> Dann noch zwei Fragen: Welches Framework benutzt ihr? Und wollt ihr dann für S3D ein eigenes schreiben?



Du musst mir die fragen nochmal genauer erklären. Was meinst du mit Framework oder für welche Funktion ein Framework? 2D-Modus oder 3D??

Also eigene Stereo 3D- Inhalte oder gar Programme in Echtzeit 3D-gerendert hatten wir eigentlich nicht vor. Und eine Framework dafür kenne ich nicht, abgesehen von DX welches man halt mit 3D-Vision verknüpfen kann. 

Das Stereo-Forum kenne ich schon, bin auch angemeldet, aber wie gesagt, von Frameworks habe ich noch nix gehört. 

Momentan liegt der Schwerpunkt bei der 2dimensionalen Steuerung und der Umwandlung der TUIO-Koordinaten in WM_TOUCH Events. 

Belehre mich eines besseren wenn du mehr weist zum Stereo 3D und Frameworks.


----------



## nahkillo94 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Der Tisch steht!!!!*

Für den 2D-Modus benutzen wir übrigens Python als Programmiersprache. Dafür gibt es ein paar include-Dateien die wir einbinden wollen und mit Luap12 versuche ich dann ein kleines Framework zu schreiben. 

Das Problem ist das wir uns schon ziemlich viel vorgenommen haben ohne den 3D-Teil. Also wollen wir erstmal ein 100%ig funktionierenden 2D-Modus entwickeln, denn dieser wird hauptsächlich in die Bewertung eingehen. Jedoch überlege ich nach der Schule weiter an dieser Thematik dranzubleiben und für mich Privat oder im Studium weiterzumachen.


----------



## PrayStation (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Der Tisch steht!!!!*

Also mit Framework meinte ich:

Das Programm, das die Eingaben aus dem Kamerabild herausließt. Und evtl. auch schon die Oberfläche bereit stellt, weil ich hab nach ein bisschen googeln herausgefunden, dass es da mehrere gibt.

Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, habt ihr da also paar python dateien gefunden, die euch die Daten wo berührt wurde bereitstellen. Und dann wird ne eigene Oberfläche geschreiben. Gibts zu den Dateien auch ne Webseite? Weil ich plane ja auch so einen Table, sobald ich mal Zeit habe und da ich python schon einigermaßen beherrsche würde sich das anbieten^^

Die Frage war also eher, ob ihr euch alles von vorne schreibt oder schon was fertiges nehmt, und wäre damit sogar schon beantwortet^^


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Der Tisch steht!!!!*

also echt geil die Entwicklung eures ftT, gefällt mir echt. hätte der ftT nicht ins Auto gepasst, dann hätte er weniger Schaden genommen. Naja passiert is passiert xD wünsch euch dann noch viel Spaß beim erneuten lackieren.


----------



## totovo (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Der Tisch steht!!!!*

das mit dem Schaden ist nur halb so wild 

ich habe samstag ausversehen 2,5L Lack gekauft, damit können wir den Table noch 5 mal streichen


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Der Tisch steht!!!!*

Geiles Projekt [X] ABO


----------



## Bodmi (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Der Tisch steht!!!!*

ich mach jetz auch ma n ABO (X)  die Idee ist Gut, mich interessiert vor allem ob die Steuerung so realisierbar ist.


----------



## ShadowAMD (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Der Tisch steht!!!!*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Geiles Projekt [X] ABO




Find ich auch 

nur kiann mir jemand sagen wie man das ABO startet ??

wo muss man da klicken ??

kenn mich noch nich ganz so aus ^^

MFG


----------



## Mr. Q (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Der Tisch steht!!!!*

OBen auf themen optionenn DIeses THema Abonieren


----------



## nahkillo94 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Der Tisch steht!!!!*



> Also mit Framework meinte ich:
> 
> Das Programm, das die Eingaben aus dem Kamerabild herausließt. Und evtl. auch schon die Oberfläche bereit stellt, weil ich hab nach ein bisschen googeln herausgefunden, dass es da mehrere gibt.




Okay, ich nehme an du meinst den Tracker. Wie du schon fast richtig sagtest, is der Tracker das Programm, dass das Kamerabild einliest, über Kontrastverhältnisse auffällige Flecken im Kamerabild ausfindig macht, von diesen Flecken den Mittelpunkt berechnet, diesem Mittelpunkt ein MainEvent zuordnet und dem Client bereitstellt. 

Also vom Finger/Objekt (in der Fachsprache Blob genannt) aufsetzen bis zur Aktion im Client läuft es ja so ab:

->Finger aufsetzen
->Streuung der Totalreflexion
->Aufnahme des Lichtfleckes ,welcher durch die Streuung erzeugt wird, mithilfe der Kamera
->Tracker sucht (trackt) nach auffälligen Flecken im Kamerabild
->Tracker berechnet Mittelpunkt dieser Flecken und gibt diesen Punkten eine ID, eine eindeutige Koordinate auf dem Bildschirm und ein Event (release,move oder scale) -->das alles wird MainEvent genannt,


WAS IST EIN MAINEVENT??

Also ein MainEvent sieht wie folgt aus:

"TUIO(000;640,512;release)"

Auf deutsch: 
-->wir geben dem Punkt die ID 000, das heißt es ist der erste FInger/Objekt/Blob den wir aufsetzen/erzeugen
-->wir setzen den Finger/Obekt/Blob in die Mitte des Bildschirms (vorrausgesetzt man hat wie ich ne Auflösung von 1280*1024 )
-->Der Finger wurde gerade erst aufgesetzt, zu sehen an dem Event "release"

Das ganze wird nun über TUIO übertragen. Das ist ein Netzwekrprotokoll, wie http, ftp, smtp, pop3,...Die Übertragung der Blobs funktioniert einzig und alleine über lokale Server, da diese am stabielsten und unabhängig arbeiten. D.h. es ist Systemunabhängig. Es geht sowohl auf Windows, Linux als auch auf Mac.

Es wird also im Hintergrund des Trackers eine Serversoftware gestartet, ich nehme an ne abgespeckte Version von Apache. Die Serversoftware erzeugt einen Server auf dem lokalen Computer auf dem die Daten bereitgestellt werden. Nun kann ein Client auf diese Daten zugreifen. 

Das ganze funktioniert eigentlich wie das Internet. Es gibt einen Sever auf dem eine Serversoftware läuft. Nehmen wir mal PCGH. Wenn diese einen eigenen Server betreibe sollten dann haben die bestimmt auch Apache am laufen. Dieser Sever stellt Daten/Informationen bereit (z.B. Forum). Nun gibt es einen CLienten (wir, oder eher gesagt unsere Browser) welche sich die Informatioenen von dem Server abholen können. Der einzige Unterschied zum Tracker is, dass er Tracker über TUIO kommuniziert und über Port 3333. Der Webbrowser geht über Port 80 und per http und für Dateidownloads vielleicht auch über ftp. 

Bis hier ist alles fertig, da müssen wir kaum noch eingreifen. Jetzt kommt das interessante: Wir müssen einen Clienten machen der auf den lokalen Server per TUIO und über Port 3333 zugreift und diese als Benutzerinteraktion erkennt. Außerdem muss der Eingabestrom im Betriebssystem/ oder eher der EIngabetreiber so manipuliert werden, dass die Daten über TUIO auch z.B: im Explorer als Benutzereingabe erkannt werden. Ansonsten müsste man ja diesen Algorythmus zum zugriff auf lokalen Server und Erkennung als Eingabe in jedes einzelne Programm einbinden. Wenn das einmal im System ist, geht es mit allen Programmen. 

Wir nutzen übrigens den bisher besten und zuverlässigsten Tracker, touchlib. Es gibt schönere und komfortablere, aber touchlib is einfach mal am besten. 



> Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, habt ihr da also paar python dateien gefunden, die euch die Daten wo berührt wurde bereitstellen. Und dann wird ne eigene Oberfläche geschreiben. Gibts zu den Dateien auch ne Webseite? Weil ich plane ja auch so einen Table, sobald ich mal Zeit habe und da ich python schon einigermaßen beherrsche würde sich das anbieten^^



Nee da hast du was falsch verstanden. Das in Python nimmt die Daten vom Tracker auf und macht was damit. Alsp in Python wird das gemacht was man dann später sehen kann. In Python wird sozusagen dass Endbenutzerprogramm gemacht. Die Bibliotheken die es da gibt stellen einem die Funktionen zum Zugriff auf dem Server und zum einbinden der touches in das eigene Programm bereit. Man muss nur Wissen wie man sie einbindet!  GLaub nicht dass das so einfach ist. Außerdem beinhaltet es noch ein Framework mit dem du dir dann halt eigene Programm erstellen kannst. Das Problem ist das das ganze Framework schlecht dokumentiert ist, also das meiste muss man selbst rausfinden wozu es da ist. 

Ich suche mal die Dateien oder eher den Link der Seite raus für dich. 

LG 
Oliver


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Der Tisch steht!!!!*

ABO...! Weitemachen...!


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Der Tisch steht!!!!*

JA wann gehts endlich weiter Jungs ?


----------



## totovo (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Der Tisch steht!!!!*

man Leute die Woche war anstrengend! 

jetzt sind erst mal die Ferien dran, ich persönlich bin jetzt erst mal 3 Wochen in Austria, vllt. gibts mal ein paar Bilder vonder Hütten 

MfG


----------



## Luap12 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Fingererkenneung funzt!!*

So Leute, gibt wieder Update, von mir!!


Also, Olli und ich haben uns heute mal 'ne Runde bei mir getroffen und  das Teil in die Garage von meiner Muuter verfrachtet, erstens ist es da  schön dunkel (also kein Fremdlicht^^) und zweitens ist es nicht so  schlimm wenn wir mit der Farbe kleckern, heute kam nämlich die zweite  Schicht drauf!

und hier nun ein paar bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Olli gerade beim LED montieren und wir ham erstmal nen netbook für Kamera und so genommen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



den beamer haben wir erstmal rausstrahlen lassen...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch mal von innen...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja, und dann hat es plötzlich funktioniert!! es war echt total genial!! 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es wurden auch mehrere finger von der Kamera gesehen  






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier mal ein bild von unserem Tracker 
Links ist das was die Kamera sieht und rechts ist das getrackte Bild womit dann der Rechner und andere Programme was anfangen können!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, das war ein ziehmliches Problem: Sobald man ein helleres Fenster als der Desktop ist geöffnet hat hat der tracker verrückt gespielt und lauter blobs erkannt (aber als wir dann noch die seitenwand rangestellt haben gings eigentlich...)




Ja, das war der heutige Tag. Wir haben noch gemerkt, das wir die Rückprofolie nicht nehmen können, da wenn man sie über die Plexiplatte legt man zwar den das Beamerbild sieht (vorausgesetzt er strahlt nach oben, net zur Seite^^), aber man nicht mehr die Totalreflexion in der Plexiplatte stört und kein IR-Licht nach unten wirft, was schlecht ist, weil die Kamera nichts mehr sieht!

Jemand ne Lösung dafür??


Am Dienstag geht es weiter, wahrscheinlich!^^


LG
Luap12​


----------



## Chrismettal (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Fingererkennung (Blobtracking) funktioniert!!!!!!*

Das Projekt nimmt Formen an 

Echt geil die Fortschritte bisher! weiter so!

aber ich verstehe nicht genau wo das Problem liegt was unten beschrieben wird, warscheinlich bin ich zu dumm das zu kapieren, aber könntet ihr das nochmal genauer erklären ??


----------



## JoxX (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Fingererkennung (Blobtracking) funktioniert!!!!!!*

Hab euer Projekt jetzt schon längere Zeit verfolgt, wird immer besser 
Echt Spitze was ihr da "zaubert".
Schreibt ihr dann ein eigenes Betriebssystem was auf euren Multitouch-Table ausgerichtet ist?

Gruß JoxX


----------



## nahkillo94 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Fingererkennung (Blobtracking) funktioniert!!!!!!*



Chrismettal schrieb:


> Das Projekt nimmt Formen an
> 
> Echt geil die Fortschritte bisher! weiter so!
> 
> aber ich verstehe nicht genau wo das Problem liegt was unten beschrieben wird, warscheinlich bin ich zu dumm das zu kapieren, aber könntet ihr das nochmal genauer erklären ??




Also über der Plexiglasplatte muss ja etwas sein dass das Beamerbild auffängt und darstellt. Durch die Plexiglasplatte scheint das Licht ja einfach durch. Da wollten wir normale Rückprojektionsfolie nehmen. Jetzt haben wir aber bemerkt das, wenn man die Folie drüberlegt man ne Menge druck auf einen Punkt ausüben muss damit der Finger erkannt wird. Drunterlegen geht komischerweise auch nicht! 

und @JoxX:

Ja theoretisch kann man dann Spiele ohne Tastatur und Maus spielen, eignet sich aber nur für Strategie und Aufbauspiele. Ein Ego-Shooter mit Bildschirmtastatur is irgendwie blöd. 

Ich kann mir Command&Conquer oder Anno dafür gut vorstellen. 

Und zum 2.
Ja geplant is auch die Ausführung von normalen Programmen. Das ist ja auch teil des Projektes: Die Programmierung eines eigenen Eingabetreibers oder die Manipulation der Daten eines vorhandenen Treibers. Ob es funktioniert wird sich am Dienstag, zu unserem ersten Softwaretest, zeigen!


----------



## nahkillo94 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Fingererkennung (Blobtracking) funktioniert!!!!!!*

Puuh, ein ganzes Betriebssystem war eigentlich nicht geplant^^

Naja, ich denke das ist ein bischen viel verlangt, ich habe zwar schon mal ein Linux from Scratch kompiliert und verändert aber ein OS zu entwickeln mit Multitouch-Unterstützung traue ich mir nicht zu. Da ist Windows 7 schon eine große Hilfe, da eine Grundlegende-Multitouchunterstützung im System verankert ist. Außerdem ist die Entwicklung von Treiber und co. schon zu weit fortgeschritten um diese auf einem anderen System zum laufen zu bringen. Das ist ja alles auf WIndows, WPF und .NET-Framework ausgerichtet.


----------



## Der-Dom (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Fingererkennung (Blobtracking) funktioniert!!!!!!*

Würde es eventuell funktionieren, wenn ihr die Oberfläche der Plexiglasplatte ganz fein anrauht, sozusagen "satiniert"? Dann müsste man das Beamerbild sehen können und Finger müssten auch gut wahrgenommen werden. Oder gibt es dann Probleme mit den Reflektionen der IR LEDs?
Man muss zum Testen ja nicht die ganze Platte versauen, es reicht ja ein kleines Stück Plexiglas, das zur Probe benutzt wird.

Die Eingabe mit einem oder mehreren Fingern ist übrigens eine geniale Sache. Ich habe seit kurzen ein Asus T101MT, das zwei Finger wahrnehmen kann. Das funktioniert echt super und ich benutze eigentlich nurnoch den Touchscreen und habe Tastatur und Touchpad immer abgedeckt 
Super mit dem Touchscreen bedienen lässt sich übrigens das Spiel "Pflanzen gegen Zombies". Auch der Pong Remake aus Microsofts Touch Suite ist nicht schlecht zum Rumspielen bzw. testen


----------



## Moritz2000 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Fingererkennung (Blobtracking) funktioniert!*

Äußere mich hier jetzt mal zum ersten Mal, ihr habt nat schon lange ein Abo von mir.

Das ist echt genial, was ihr da auf die Beine stellt und wie schnell es in letzter Zeit fort schreitet, großes Lob  Schon ein großes Stück für ein paar Schüler...

Was für eine Verwendung ist dann überhaupt für den Tisch vorgesehen? Bekommt den einer als Spielzeug in sein Zimmer oder wie ist das geplant? 

Ansonsten: Grooooooooßes Lob, echt eine _fantastische_ Arbeit, macht weiter so, ich freue mich auf das Update am Dienstag


----------



## nahkillo94 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Fingererkennung (Blobtracking) funktioniert!*

Vielen Dank für eure positiven Rückmeldungen 

erstmal zu Der-Dom:

Das is ne gute Idee, auf nem kleinen Stück könnte man es ja mal probieren. Nun kann es natürlich sein, wie du schon sagtest, das dadurch das Licht sofort gestreut wird, da es ja dann oben theoretisch keine spiegelnde Schicht mehr gibt, die das IR-Licht im inneren immer wieder spiegelt. Mal sehen, aber ich behalts im Hinterkopf. Danke!

Das Microsoft Touchpack haben wir übrigens auch, aber wir werden es noch nicht einsetzen können, da der Treiber von uns noch nicht so weit ist. Das Spiel "Pflanzen gegen Zombies" hab ich mir mal angeguckt!  Sieht ganz lustig aus, werden wir uns auch besorgen!^^

Jetzt zu Moritz2000:

Danke für das große Lob! Also wir selber werden ihn nicht behalten, denn wenn wir fertig mit ihm sind, sind wir auch sogut wie fertig mit der Schule und gehen dann wahrscheinlich erstmal getrennte wege. Außerdem würde es nur Streit geben wo er stehen soll, oder einer müsste die anderen beiden auszahlen. Deshalb haben wir uns überlegt wäre es am sinnvollsten, wenn wir es entweder der Schule geben, hat allerdings kein Interesse (was ich nicht verstehen kann) oder halt unserem Hauptsponsor: Zeiss! So werden wir es wahrscheinlich auch machen.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Fingererkennung (Blobtracking) funktioniert!*

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!
Echt Geil!!


----------



## nahkillo94 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Fingererkennung (Blobtracking) funktioniert!*

Das Update aller Updates:

Heute ist es endlich soweit!! Das lang ersehnte und für gestern versprochene Update wird gemacht!! Da Paul zu Faul ist (das reimt sich^^) das Update zu machen, werde ich das heute übernehmen. Also wie geplant haben wir uns gestern wieder getroffen und wollten nun mal Resultate sehen. Die zeit bis gestern habe ich übrigens noch genutzt um eine Pre-pre-Alpha Version von meinem Eingabetreiber zu fertigzustellen. Nicht böse sein, er ist noch nicht fertig, aber man kann schon was sehen!!

Als erstes Mal ein Foto, wie es unter unserer Abdeckplatte aussieht. Bisher noch nicht viel, aber man kann gut die Plexiglasplatte sowie die LED-Leisten mit 240 LED's+Verkabelung erkennen. Das was auf der Platte im Hintergrund liegt ist die provisorische Kamerhalterung mit Kamera. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und jetzt........der allererste offizielle Eingabetest des fantasTABLE!!!
(nicht enttäuscht sein, ist nicht wirklich spektakulär!  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EIN STRICH IN PAINT!!!!! JUHUUUUU 
Also wir waren völlig vom Hocker als wir das sahen!! Und ich erst, das mein Treiber funktioniert!!! Dann die erste Verwunderung! Obwohl wir nen Strich von links nach rechts gezogen haben ist er von oben nach unten gegangen!?! 

Erstmal egal, danach haben wir erstmal die Initialen unseres Projektes in Paint versucht zu zeichnen. Jetzt seht ihr die erste Macke des Treibers. Er nimmt zu langsam die Koordinaten vom Tracker auf und macht sie zu langsam zu normalen Windowseingaben. Das heißt es stockt! 

Da richtige Multitouchsoftware jedoch nicht mit den normalen Windowseingaben gesteuert wird, sondern über WM_TOUCH wollten wir nun mal ein Programm starten, dass WM_TOUCH verlangt, also haben wir mal Surface Lagoon aus dem "Microsoft Touchpack for Windows Seven" gestartet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und es ging einwandfrei, das war der Beweis das die Implementierung von WM_TOUCH in meinen Treiber geklappt hatte, jedoch auch nur stockend. Da weiß ich ja was ich zutun habe. 

Auf diesem Foto ist Surface Collage zu sehen, ebenfalls aus dem MS Touchpack. Erst das Bild verschoben und gedreht....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...dann vergrößert!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ja immernoch das Problem war, dass alles umgekehrt eingegeben wurde, also Strich nach unten wurde vom Tracker als Strich von links nach rechts gesehen, sind wir auf die Idee gekommen mal zu kalibirieren! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das macht mit persönlich am meisten spaß!! 

Nach der Kalibrierung waren die Punkte dann direkt auf oder eher unter unseren Fingern, jedoch wird auch oben rechts ein Punkt angezeigt, dieser kommt von dem hellen Licht des Beamers:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja, was ich vergessen habe. Bisher hatten wir alle Demos auf meinem Notebook ablaufen lassen und "blind" auf der Platte die Hand bewegt. 

Nun haben wir zum ersten Mal den Beamer angeschlossen, also bereits zur Kalibrierung, da wir ja die Punkte sehen mussten wo wir hin tippen. Erstaunlicherweise hat die Kamera kaum Probleme gemacht als wir den Beamer dazugenommen haben, da dieser ja ne Menge Licht erzeugt was die Aufnahme stören könnte. So war es jedoch nicht. Ein paar Schichten negativ drauf und es lief. 

Da das Blobtracking mit unserer Rückprojektionsfolie nicht geht mussten wir erstmal ohne arbeiten, also strahlte das Beamerbild einfach durch die Platte durch an die Decke der Garage. Man kann das Bild nur ein bischen auf der Platte erkennen wegen dem Staub und der ganzen Fingerabdrücke. Auf dem Foto sieht man das Beamerbild so gut auf der Platte da wir 10s Belichtungszeit in der Kamera eingestellt hatten, weil es so dunkel in der Garage war. Die Flecken in der Mitte im Bild sind übrigens von der Garagendecke, das is nicht auf der Platte!

Hier die erste Demo nach der Kalibrierung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da stöhmen bunte Kugeln aus meiner Hand raus!

Und hier werden zwischen jeden Berührungspunkt lilane Linien gezogen. Wie ihr seht ist der Punkt in der Ecke immernoch da. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann haben wir mal einen neuen Hintergrund definiert, das muss man nämlich immer machen wenn sich die Umgebung verändert, und dass haben wir nachdem der Beamer dazukam nicht gemacht. Danach war der Punkt in der Ecke weg. 

Hier das Haus vom Nikolaus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nochmal meine Hände, ohne Punkt in der Ecke! (Sieht aus wie Kaugummi den ich langziehe ):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zuletzt haben wir versucht einen Text zu schreiben, das ging auch ganz gut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na, was haben wir wohl geschrieben??^^


----------



## 00p4tti7 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Fingererkennung (Blobtracking) funktioniert!*

Sieht echt schon ziemlich gut aus.

Ihr habt bestimmt FantasTABLE geschrieben


----------



## nahkillo94 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Fingererkennung (Blobtracking) funktioniert!*

So, bisher das angenehme, doch leider musste unser Baby wieder raus aus der Garage, und ihr könnt euch vielleicht vorstellen wieviel das Koloss wiegt! 

Aber wir wussten uns zu helfen, denn tragen wollte ich es nicht nochmal!!
Also haben wir die Rolle genommen auf der die Rückprojektionsfolie geliefert wurde und haben es in 3 Teile gesägt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier seht ihr ihn nochmal von innen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann ging es los, auf die Rollen gestellt und losgerollt! Hier seht ihr nochmal wie der 2. Anstrich getrocknet aussah. Schon besser aber immernoch nicht das wahre. Wir hätten es doch spritzen sollen und nicht rollen, da lassen wir uns nochwas einfallen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die erste Rolle auf der Straße hat sich bereit gemacht zu übernehmen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Autsch!!! Fast auf die Straße aufgesetzt, wegen diesem blöden Bordstein!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun erstmal die Rollen in Position gebracht... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und die Deckplatte, Plexiglasplatte sowie Seitenwand rausgenommen, da die unnötiger Ballast wären:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Paul war der dumme der immer vor und zurück rennen durfte^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie die alten Ägypter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun musste getragen werden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Millimeterarbeit^^:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So dass war es nun erstmal für heute. Vielleicht werden wir uns noch 1 mal treffen um das ganze bei Paul im Vorbau auszuprobieren, bei Tageslicht, denn in der Garage war es ja Stockfinster. Hoffentlich klappt es dann auch noch. Aber wenn der Beamer nicht gestört hat müsste es ja gehen!

Und dann war es das erstmal bis nach den Sommerferien, denn wir wollen uns dann auch mal ne Auszeit gönnen bis es in die 11. Klasse geht! 

Ich finde wir haben ne Menge geschafft jetzt in den Ferien. Ich bin zufrieden mit meiner Leistung, und man muss sagen das das jetzt gar nicht geplant war mit der Fingererkennung, sollte erst nach den Ferien gemacht werden, aber hat sich so ergeben. Ich hoffe es gefällt euch!!


----------



## maxmein (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

[x] ABO!!!!

Hallo Leute am Projekt fantasTABLE!! Cooler Name übrigens! 
Ich heiße Max und bin deutscher Student in Kalifornien und habe hier Seth kennengelernt. Er hat mir ne Menge Tipps gegeben und ich will euch jetzt mal ein wenig unter die Arme greifen, aber viel Hilfe scheint ihr ja nicht zu brauchen. Ich nehme an das nahkillo über ihn bescheid weiß, da er sich ja intensiv mit der Software beschäftigt.

Ich finde es toll was ein paar 16-jährige Schüler auf die Beine stellen können, das is nicht irgendwie abwertend gemeint. Außerdem finde ich es super das es Firmen wie Zeiss gibt, die sowas unterstützen, an denen könnten sich viele ne Scheibe abschneiden!! Ich weiß selbst wie schwer es ist, Sponsoren für Forschungsprojekte an Land zu ziehen. 

Ich beobachte euer Tagebuch schon länger, möchte jedoch jetzt mal eingreifen damit ihr keinen Fehler macht. Den Vorschlag von Der-Dom mit dem satinieren auf gar keinen Fall machen. Damit wird dann zwar das Beamerbild schön dargestellt, jedoch ist das Blobtracking dann völlig im Eimer. 

Außerdem noch eine persönliche Empfehlung: Wenn ihr noch Geld habt dann steigt um auf 850nm Infrarot!! Ihr werdet sehen das es bei Tageslichteinfluss mit den 940nm nicht mehr funktioniert. Also lieber 850nm oder 880nm und bitte ein paar ordentliche Tageslichtfilter wenn ich bitten darf. Wer Zeiss (!!!) als Sponsor hat kann nicht ein paar abgenutzte negative als Filter einsetzen!!  

Ihr habt nach nen Vorschlag wegen Rückprojektionsfläche gefragt. Ich würde bei eurer FTIR-Technik ein 7D006-Plexiglas von Evonik nehmen:

PLEXIGLAS® - Shop - PLEXIGLAS® Rückprojektion Grau 7D006 RP - PLEXIGLAS® Rückprojektion

Kostet zwar nen batzen Geld, aber es geht!!

Wegen der Farbe würde ich alles anrauhen und dann mit normaler schwarzer Malerfarbe drüber und dann 2-3 Schichten Klarlack-seidenmatt. Das würde edel aussehen! Mehr sag ich nicht!! Sind nur Hilfen, ob ihr es umsetzt ist eure Entscheidung.

Ansonsten, weiter so:


----------



## -Masterchief- (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Jap, [X] Abo, einfach nur ausgezeichnete Arbeit die ihr da schon geleistet habt 
Respekt Jungs 

LG


----------



## maxmein (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Also ich habe nochmal nachgeforscht. Das wird mit euren 940nm LED's nix.

FTIR+940nm+RückproFOLIE+PS3EyeCam wird nix. Ihr habt da ein paar ganz gute Teile falsch zusammengesteckt. Das könnt ihr jetzt noch retten indem ihr die RückproPLATTE kauft. Den der IR-Strahl geht dann in diese zusätzliche Platte über und erzeugt dort auch Totalreflexion. Das geht in der Folie nicht. Außerdem braucht ihr unbedingt 850nm LED's da diese am stärksten von der PS3-Eye wahrgenommen werden. Die 940nm sind zwar vom Prinzip her besser, jedoch is der CMOS-Chip der Kamera zu unempfindlich, das geht nur bei absoluter Dunkelheit!! Wenn ihr es mit denen machen wollt müsstet ihr ne professionelle Firewire Kamera nehmen, und da könnt ihr auch gleich die neuen LED's kaufen. Es geht mit der PS3-Eye auch mit 940nm Filter nicht, also steigt von vornherein um, solange es noch einfach geht. Das habe ich alles von Seth, und wenn einer Ahnung hat dann er!!

Wenn das Geld nicht reicht dann würde ich ein bischen am PC runterschrauben, denn der is viel zu gut! Müsst ihr Wissen, ansonsten Zeiss fragen, die haben euch Geld gegeben und wenn ihr sagt das ihr das braucht da sonst das ganze Projekt hin ist geben die euch das auch. Wäre ja sonst blöd. Lieber 500€ mehr investieren und dann was haben als was weiß ich wieviel investiert zu haben und nix geht am Ende.


----------



## nahkillo94 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Hi, danke für dein Lob.

Du kennst echt seth?? Das is ja der Hammer!! Der hats echt drauf!!! Kennste zufällig auch tito?? Mit dem habe ich nämlich privaten Kontakt inzwischen!

Danke für deine Tipps. Also die Idee mit der Rückproplatte find ich gut, werden wir wahrscheinlich auch nehmen! Wir probieren heute nochmal die 1mm über die Platte hängen zu lassen und zu touchen, wenn es dann nicht geht (was ich denke) bleibt uns nix anderes übrig als die Platte zu nehmen. 

Also so eine Firewire IR-Kamera nehmen wir nicht. Ich denke mal die sind teuer und außerdem habe ich schon fälle gesehen das der Tracker ne Kamera über Firewire nicht erkennt, und das risiko gehen wir nicht ein. Da isses sinnvoller neue LED's zu nehmen und günstige und ordentliche IR-Filter für die Kamera.

Ich werde heute mal unsere ganzen Finanzen durchgehen und gucken ob wir uns ne neue Platte und LED's leisten können. Ansonsten muss halt unser geplanter 6-Kerner dran glauben oder wie du schon sagtest pumpen wir Zeiss nochmal an. Vielleicht ist die Sparkasse ja auch so gütig und gibt uns noch ein bischen was. Mal sehen. 

Danke für deine Ratschläge.


----------



## maxmein (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*



> Du kennst echt seth?? Das is ja der Hammer!! Der hats echt drauf!!!



Das kannste aber laut sagen!!
Persönlich kenne ich tito nicht, aber ich habe mal mit ihm geschrieben, der hats auch drauf!!

Das mit dem 1mm drüberhängen lassen wird auch nicht gehen. Ändert ja nix dran. Den wie gesagt muss in allen Schichten ne Totalreflexion stattfinden. In der Rückprojektionsschicht, in der Plexiglasplatte und im Compliant Layer (z.B. Silikon).

Ja diese Firewirekameras sind teuer, ich kann ja mal eine raussuchen. Und nicht nur ein paar Fälle haben mit Firewire Probleme mit dem Tracker, sondern alle. Der kann das nämlich nicht erkennen. Bei denen wo es geht, wurde der Code verändert. Aber ich denke das würdest du hinbekommen. "Einfach" mal die Firewire-Spezies durchlesen, ein paar libs für C++ raussuchen und dann implementiert. Is zwar immernoch ne Menge Arbeit aber wenn du es schaffst kannste stolz sein, es als Eigenanteil einfließen lassen und es releasen! Du glaubst gar nicht wieviele Leute darauf warten! Der Entwickler des Trackers, also seth, will es irgendwie noch nicht mir Firewireunterstützung veröffentlichen. Komm ihm zuvor!^^

Ihr habt einen 6-Kerner geplant? Leute, glaubt mir das braucht ihr nicht!! Investiert lieber in neue LED's. Wollt ihr dann sagen ihr habt nen super Rechner drin aber kein Multitouch? Darum geht es doch! Das Multitouch! Da guckt keiner nach dem Rechner!! Das Blobtracking wird euch die Punkte bringen, und das muss nun mal zu 1000% funktionieren, bei allen Helligkeiten, bei jedem Wetter, bei Nässe auf der Platte, bei Bullenhitze, ...

70% der Finanzen eines innovativen Produktes steckt man in die Innovation!!


----------



## totovo (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

der Rechner ist schon der kleinste Teil des übels, hat uns bisher vllt. 300 oder 400€ gekostet und wir wollen ja dann damit auch was anfangen!

lg
aus dem sonnigen Kärnten!


----------



## maxmein (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Ja, das is ok, aber mehr als 500€ würde ich für den Rechner nicht ausgeben. 

Aber an den LED's und der Rückproplatte werdet ihr nicht vorbei kommen. 


PS: So ists richtig!! Die "Mitarbeiter" schuften lassen und selbst in den Kärnten sitzen und relaxxen.


----------



## totovo (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*



maxmein schrieb:


> Ja, das is ok, aber mehr als 500€ würde ich für den Rechner nicht ausgeben.
> 
> Aber an den LED's und der Rückproplatte werdet ihr nicht vorbei kommen.
> 
> ...



Ja ich befürchte auch, dass wir diese Platte brauchen, die LED´s auch...


Naja das ist prinzipiell nicht schlecht, mit den Mitarbeitern, aber wenn man nach hause kommt, muss man die ganzen Fehler, die das Billigpersonal gemacht hat, wieder berichtigen


----------



## nahkillo94 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Okay, also wir werden nun ganz sicher die Platte nehmen. Haben es probiert 1mm drüberzuspannen, es geht nicht. Klingt auch einleuchtend mit der Totalreflexion die durch alle Schichten muss. 
Also in den Ferien wird nix mehr gemacht. Das wars jetzt. Nach den Ferien ist folgender Plan vorgesehen:

1.) Exposé erstellen
2.) Evonik Plexiglas 7D006 bestellen
3.) BandPass-Filter bestellen (850nm)
4.) LED-Ribbon mit 850nm LED's bestellen
5.) Das Zeug für den CompliantLayer kaufen
6.) Alles zusammenwerfen
7.) Testen
8.) Alles in den ftT einbauen (Lüfter, Beamer, PC, Lautsprecher,...)
9.) Am Design feilen

Das sollte bis Ende diesen Jahres zu schaffen sein.


Was heißt denn hier Billigpersonal??  Bisher außerdem kaum Fehler, nur aufgedeckte Probleme!!


----------



## ShadowAMD (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Hi, 

ihr könntet doch jetzt schon bestellen spart ein wenig Zeit ^^ 

und ihr habt dann keine Wartezeiten 

MFG


----------



## Moritz2000 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Ich freue mich über jedes eurer Updates....echt stark.
Die Fehler jetzt sind bestimmt nervig, aber bei welchem etwas umfangreicheren Projekt geht alles auf Anhieb gut? (Wenn ich das Beispiel nennen darf - Casemod, der entscheidende Moment, man drückt nach Vollendung des Projekts den On-Schalter, und nichts tut sich ), aber ihr habt ja gute Tips bekommen, mit denen sich das schon ausgehen wird.
Ich bin so gespannt, wie das fertige Projekt dann aussehen wird.
Warum die Schule den Tisch nicht haben will, ist mir auch ein Rätsel...


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Ich kann mich ShadowAMD nur anschließen bitte macht doch weiter, euer Projekt ist echt Geil!


----------



## ShadowAMD (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich kann mich ShadowAMD nur anschließen bitte macht doch weiter, euer Projekt ist echt Geil!



HI, 

jeder braucht mal ne Pause genauso die Jungs hier  

aber wenn man die Artikel jetzt schon bestellt sind sie bis dahn da und wenn etwas gerade nicht geliefert werden kann, kann man sich darauf schon einstellen und gegenbenenfals eine andere Lösung suchen.


----------



## nahkillo94 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

So, ihr wolltet es nicht anders:

1.) Evonik Plexiglas 7D006 ist bestellt
2.) BandPass-Filter (850nm) ist bestellt (erstmal einer zum probieren)
3.) LED-Ribbon mit 850nm LED's sind bestellt

2. und 3. kommt aus den USA und braucht ungefähr 12 Tage lieferzeit. Die Platte braucht 14 Tage Anfertigung, Schnitt und Versand. Also kommt alles ganz pünktlich zu Schulbeginn an. Zufrieden?? Mehr gibt es aber wahrscheinlich wirklich nicht in den nächsten 2 Wochen. 

Ich kann was zum Fortschritt meiner Software sagen, aber das interssiert hier ja sowieso niemanden. 

Ihr seid ja alle solche Hardware-Freaks!!
Also mann sieht oder eher schreibt sich in 2 Wochen, und gönnt uns jetzt bitte diese Pause. Drückt die Daumen das es mit den neuen Teilen geht, und ihr könnt euch schonmal auf ein Video freuen!!!


----------



## Schittie (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Echt klasse Projekt, mich würde aber mal interessieren, wer Seth und tito sind??


----------



## nahkillo94 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Tja, das wissen nur die Insider^^

Also seth ist ein junger Mann aus Kalifornien der Überhaupt mit der ganzen Multitouch-Sache angefangen hat. Vor gaaanz vielen Jahren hatte schonmal einer die Idee das so mit Webcam und so zu machen aber seth hat das ganze weltweit wieder aufleben lassen, leider wird nie sein Name erwähnt, alle sehen wenn die Multitouch hören nur den Microsoft Surface vor sich. Aber er war der erste, dann kam Microsoft und weil Microsoft damit "angefangen" hat kamen dann Dell, Medion, HP und NextWindow dazu. Aber er wird immer vergessen.

Tito is genauso genial!! Ihm verdanken wir die meisten Endbenutzerprogramme die auf Multitouch basieren. Er hat mehrere Frameworks und API's erstellt mit denen die Multitouchprogrammierung ein "Kinderspiel" ist. Wer die Fußball WM geguckt hat dem ist vielleicht aufgefallen das in der Analye der Spiele ein Monitor stand auf dem der Moderator die Videos "per Hand" abspielen konnte. Das ist z.B. ein Programm von tito welches nur grafisch ein wenig verändert wurde.

Hoffentlich konnte ich ein wenig für klarheit sorgen. Und wenn man die persönlich kennt is das schon der Hammer. Ich schreibe jetzt zum Beispiel 1 mal pro Woche mit tito, er hilft mir bei der Umsetzung unserer Software und testet mein Programm, gibt Verbesserungsvorschläge und wie ich den Code optimieren kann.


----------



## Moritz2000 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Oh, die Bestellung klingt gut  Wieviel kostet der Spaß denn? Maßanfertigungen sind nie billig, und Sachen aus Amiland auch nicht...
Ist bestimmt ne schöne Rechnung 
Pause...hm...grml....gut, wenns sein muss


----------



## Gast1111 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Hey hab bei den Ferien irgenwie an 6 1/2 Wochen gedacht, weil ich jetzt ab Mitwoch sooooo lange Ferien hab, warum habt ihr da oben nur so Kurz??


----------



## totovo (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

unsere Ferien haben schon im Juni begonnen^^

@olli, du dárfst mir ruhigim  Facebook antworten, dass ist sehr unhöflich zu lesen und nicht zu antworten...


----------



## Gast1111 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Achso ^^, dann gönn ich euch die Pause natürlich, hab mir nur gedacht "Oh sind die Faul 6 Wochen nix machen "

@Olli Gell antworte doch mal


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

ach eure Ferien sind jez schon vorbei hihi meine fangen jez an seit heute hab ich ferien morgn gehts in urlaub xD

naja ihr hattet dafür ja schon welche. 

Also ihr macht echt gute/große Fortschritte. Der Tisch nimmt immer mehr Gestalt an. Ist echt toll, dass ihr von den großen Erfindern unterstützt werdet, hätte ich jez nicht gedacht. Echt toll. 
Viel Spaß noch beim weiter bauen ich denke ma ich verabschiede mich jez ma in den Urlaub vllt. schau ich morgn ncoh obs was neues gibt xD


----------



## NCphalon (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Halbzeit^^ noch 3 Wochen


----------



## Azrael_SEt (26. August 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Was gibts Neues?


----------



## totovo (26. August 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

zur zeit nicht viel, wir bereiten gerade unser exposé vor und warten auf einige Teile!


----------



## Gast1111 (28. August 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Wer schick wenns hier wieder Weitergeht *Daumen Drück*


----------



## nahkillo94 (28. August 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Ja, es geht bald weiter aber erstmal ist am Montag unsere Expose-Präsentation und am Freitag ist ein Termin bei Zeiss wo wir denen einen Bericht zum aktuellen Stand machen müssen. Außerdem gibt es massive Geldprobleme die wir in den Griff bekommen müssen. Drückt gaaaaanz dolle alle eure Daumen am Freitag das wir das Geld bekommen, sonst sind wir aufgeschmissen und müssen singen gehen!


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (29. August 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

lol aba hofft ma dass Dieter Bohlen net vorbei kommt sonst habt ihr ein Problem der macht euch nieder xD dann gibts kein Geld mehr entseiden er gibt euch geld dafür dass ihr aufhört xD


----------



## h_tobi (29. August 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Auf jeden Fall drück ich euch die Daumen, es wäre schade, wenn so ein geiles Projekt am Ende durch Geldmangel scheitert.


----------



## totovo (29. August 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

nein es wird nicht am Geld scheitern^^

es entscheidet sich nur, wie tief wir in die Tasche greifen müssen!

PCGH konnte sich ja immer noch nicht zu einer Hardwarespende durchringen, bzw. wurden unsere Anfragen nie beantwortet, dann hätten wir jetzt ein Problem weniger


----------



## Gast1111 (29. August 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

@ PCGH Redaktion SCHÄMT EUCH, Helft doch den Armen Jungen anstatt den ganzen Tag zu Zocken!!!
Edit: Der Admin der Herzen hat ne E-Mail von mir, ich hoffe er nimmt sich ein Herz für euch Jungs. ;D


----------



## GaAm3r (29. August 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Das doch mal ne gute Sache 
Weiß sowiso nicht was sie mit dem ganzen Schrott anfangen wollen den sie getestet haben.
In den Videos sieht man ja immer ca 60 MB Kartons ich denke mal mit Board und was soll man damit machen die vergammeln da nur.


----------



## totovo (29. August 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @ PCGH Redaktion SCHÄMT EUCH, Helft doch den Armen Jungen anstatt den ganzen Tag zu Zocken!!!
> Edit: Der Admin der Herzen hat ne E-Mail von mir, ich hoffe er nimmt sich ein Herz für euch Jungs. ;D



Vielen Dank für deine Mühen!

Ich werde nacher auch noch mal was schreiben, mit Hoffnung auf erfolg!
eine CPU brauchen wir ja noch...


----------



## Gast1111 (29. August 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

KP Ich hoffe es bringt auch was, und wenn sie jemanden Helfen dann sollten sie so ein tolles Projekt wie eures Unterstützen!
mfg Wa1lock


----------



## heArd (1. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

[x]Abo

Euer Projekt sieht interessant aus, habe mir es schon einmal angesehen und jetzt bekommt ihr ein Abo von mir. 

Außerdem viel Glück dabei, die Geldprobleme in den Griff zu bekommen


----------



## Gast1111 (2. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Hey wie siehts jetzt aus, was hat Stephan gesagt?
Ich will Neuigkeiten! ;D


----------



## totovo (2. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Ich bin mit ihm in Kontakt^^

PCGH muss sich erst mal beraten!


----------



## nahkillo94 (2. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Hoffentlich klappts! Und drückt uns die Daumen wegen den Termin bei Zeiss!! Morgen isses soweit!


----------



## Luap12 (2. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Achja, morgen ist aktueller-Stand-bei-Zeiss-vortragen, und nach Geld fragen.^^
Im übrigen haben wir so 'nen Zettel von einer Mitschülerin bekommen, das ist ein Antrag den man an die Stadt Jena stellen kann, dann bekommt man Geld für Projekte wie z.B. unseres. Olli hats mal ausgefüllt (500€ will er^^) und abgeschickt, mal sehen ob es was wird.


----------



## Luap12 (2. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

ach dschingi du plödmann^^


----------



## nahkillo94 (2. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Ja, ich war schneller!!

Damit es mal wieder was zu sehen gibt zeig ich euch mal ein Bild von unserer Tracker-Software, auch wenn ihr alle nur Hardware-Freaks seid!^^

Ich gebe zu dass es noch nicht fertig ist!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na, wie findet ihr es? Ist das Design so ok? (Ich weiß das es zweitrangig ist, es geht um die Funktion, aber man kann es ja auch schön aussehen lassen!  )


----------



## h_tobi (3. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Das Layout sieht gut aus, nur solltet ihr etwas weniger Farbe ins Spiel bringen, das Türkis in den 
Balken ist zu grell, ich würde den rechten oberen Bereich, wo die Eigenschaften stehen auf das 
gesamte Layout anwenden. Das sieht dann nicht so bunt aus.
Ist natürlich, wie immer, Geschmackssache.


----------



## Chrismettal (3. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Ich finde das sollte nicht so fenstermässig sein, es sieht in mienen augen fast so aus als währen das 4 unterschiedliche programme, weil sie farblich abgegrenzt wurden

und ich würde in die türkisen balken ne art farbverlauf machen wie bei windows 7 ladebalken (muss sich ja nich auch so bewegen )

Ansonsten vom layout gefällts mir auch ganz gut ^^


----------



## Luap12 (3. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

So, wir sind von Zeiss wieder da. 

Die Leute denen wir das vorgetragen haben waren alle samt begeistert, wie weit wir schon fortgeschritten sind etc. Das mit zusätzlich Geld bekommen hat nur indirekt geklappt. Wie schon gesagt brauchen ir ja neue LED's und einen ordentlichen Infrarotfilter, net so abgewrackte Negative^^. Die Leute meinten jedenfalls das sie einen Kollegen haben der eine Menge WebCams bei sich im Labor rumliegen hat (so wie PCGH, ... Hardware^^) und den fragen sie jetzt mal nach einer Infrarot-Kamera, mit Sichtbereich von 940nm, was ja unsere LED's haben. Somit benötigen wir keine neuen LED's und keinen IR-Filter, hätten aber auch 2 Kameras sinnlos rumliegen. Auf jeden Fall sollen wir es mal mit der Kamera probieren, ob der Tracker die erkennt, ob es auch bei Tageslicht funzt etc.
Wenn nicht, geben sie uns höchstwahrscheinlich die 500€.

So, das wars eigentlich, mehr fällt mir nicht ein...


----------



## totovo (3. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

@ Softwarekritiker

Olli wird sich eure Vorschläge unfd Kritiken zu herzen nehemn und die Software überarbeiten!

@ Paul

nicht ganz korrekt, das sind keine Webcams sondern professionelle IR-Kammeras, die mit 99,9 % Wahrscheinlichkeit Firewire Cams sind und mit denen können wir nichts anfangen, außeredem bräuchten wir wieder zwei davon!

@ ALL:

Wir brauchen noch gute, umsetzbare Ideen für programme in denen man(n) und Frau die Vorteile des Tables gegenüber eines normalen PC´s demonstriert bekommen!

also wer ideen hat, immer her damit!


----------



## nahkillo94 (3. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Soo, dann melde ich mich auch nochmal. 

Also bei Zeiss war es schön, hat gut geklappt. Also das Problem mit den Sicherheitsvorschriften ist jetzt endgültig aus der Welt geräumt. Unser Lehrer hatte sorge dass das IR-Licht schädlich sein könnte, jedoch haben die Spezialisten bei Zeiss gesagt das wir uns keine Sorgen machen müssen, solange das Licht nicht fokusiert wird is das "Harmlos" und zählt zu den ganz normalen Beleuchtungsnormen. 

Wie es weiter geht. Zeiss schickt uns die Cam und wir probieren es, sie haben ihr okay zu dem Geld gegeben, aber wir sollen es erstmal so probieren. Dann weiter programmieren angesagt, ich werde versuchen eure Tipps umzusetzen. 

Mitte Oktober kommt dann die Rückprojektionsplatte und dann müsste der ftT voll funktionsfähig sein und das nächste Treffen ist dann bei Luap mit einer kleinen Demonstration. 

Also ich rufe auch nochmal auf Ideen zu sammeln. Wie kann man einen Menschen für diese Technik faszinieen und von dem Nutzen überzeugen, wie tovo schon sagte: Programme und Anwendungen die mit Maus und Tastatur nicht oder schwer möglich sind. Der mit der besten Idee die auch umgesetzt werden kann bekommt ein fettes Lob und wird in die Danksagungen aufgenommen. 

Achja noch eine Neuigkeit: Wir sind höchstwahrscheinlich Mitglieder beim diesjährigen "Jugend forscht".


----------



## Chrismettal (3. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Gz zur warscheinlichen teilnahme an Jugend forscht 

Ich finde ein multitouch tisch käme bei R.u.s.e. gut zur geltung, aber das is weniger eine idee als das es der grundgedanke von R.u.s.e. ist .. ^^ aber es kommt am 9.september raus, ich würde mich freuen zu wissen wie gut sich das game auf multitouch spielen lässt


----------



## nahkillo94 (3. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*



Chrismettal schrieb:


> Gz zur warscheinlichen teilnahme an Jugend forscht
> 
> Ich finde ein multitouch tisch käme bei R.u.s.e. gut zur geltung, aber das is weniger eine idee als das es der grundgedanke von R.u.s.e. ist .. ^^ aber es kommt am 9.september raus, ich würde mich freuen zu wissen wie gut sich das game auf multitouch spielen lässt



Danke. Aber ne gute Idee isses schon, kann man ja auch zur Demonstration zeigen. Das Spiel ist sehr gut geeignet um die "Notwendigkeit"  von Multitouch zu zeigen!^^ 
Man kann aber auch damit zeigen dass immer mehr große Firmen (Ubisoft) auf den Zug aufspringen. Wenn der ftT dann geht können wir es ja mal probieren, ich habe ja die Beta hier.


----------



## Chrismettal (3. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Ich hab auch die Demo und bin begeistert, ich würde es liebend gerne auf nem multitouch spielen *_*

was mich stört ist der preis von 50 ocken für des game wenns dann rauskommt..


----------



## Gast1111 (3. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Wie wäre es den erhöten "Surf-Kofomfort" zu zeigen ;D
Ansonsten Photoshop, Bildbearbeitung mit Multitouch muss um einiges Leichter sein ;D


----------



## nahkillo94 (3. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Wie wäre es den erhöten "Surf-Kofomfort" zu zeigen ;D
> Ansonsten Photoshop, Bildbearbeitung mit Multitouch muss um einiges Leichter sein ;D



Was meinst du konkret mit Surf-komfort?

Zu 2.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob Photoshop Multitouch unterstützt, aber ich denke nicht. Ich denke da wird Maus und Tastatur weiterhin dominieren da das sehr sehr genau sein muss, aber sowas wie Paint geht mit multitouch viel besser als mit Maus. Also weiter überlegen!


----------



## heArd (4. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Der Erfolg des iPad zeigt ja, dass es den Leuten wichtig ist, eine einfache Bedienung bei elektronischen Geräten zu haben. Euer Gerät ist sozusagen ein schwer verbessertes iPad in Übergröße . Einfach zu bedienen für jederman, großer Nutzkomfort, da nur eine "Taste" (der Bildschirm ) vorhanden ist und selbst Microsoft hatte schon die Idee mit einem großen Tisch mit Touch-Unterstützung, die ihr erfolgreich und kostengünstig umgesetzt habt. Reicht das?


----------



## h_tobi (4. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Sinnvoll wäre eine Bildbearbeitung zum drehen, skalieren und dergleichen. Außerdem könntet ihr 
einen Reader erstellen, mit dem man Dokumente vergrößern, verkleinern, umblättern kann.
Der Reader sollte dann über Schnittstellen verschiedene Formate unterstützen, quasi der Reader für 
alles, Dokumente, EBooks, PDF, Tabellen........


----------



## nahkillo94 (15. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*



> Sinnvoll wäre eine Bildbearbeitung zum drehen, skalieren und dergleichen. Außerdem könntet ihr
> einen Reader erstellen, mit dem man Dokumente vergrößern, verkleinern, umblättern kann.
> Der Reader sollte dann über Schnittstellen verschiedene Formate unterstützen, quasi der Reader für
> alles, Dokumente, EBooks, PDF, Tabellen........



Danke h_tobi für diese Idee, so ein Reader für alles ist ne ziemlich gute Idee! Das kommt schon in die nähere Auswahl. 

Tovo hatte noch die Idee einen Multitouch-Browser zu erstellen in dem man mehrere Fenster erstellen kann und diese um den Tisch herum verteilen und drehen kann, sodass jeder am ftT surfen kann ohne den Kopf zu verdrehen. 

Dann gibt es noch eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht:

Die gute: Wir haben unsere Geldprobleme fast beseitigt, demnächst kommt neues Geld von Zeiss und die Stadt Jena gibt wahrscheinlich aus dem "Fond zur Ideenförderung" etwas dazu. 

Die schlechte: Wir machen dieses Jahr doch nicht mit bei Jugend forscht, weil das einfach zuviel Druck macht, nächstes Jahr sind wir aber dabei, versprochen! 

Ansonsten haben wir in den letzten Tagen wieder ein bischen am ftT gearbeitet, Update kommt noch von tovo und luap, und heute war Konsultation bei der Fachhochschule. Unser Fachbetreuer dort ist begeistert von unserer bisherigen Arbeit, und er hat gesagt er hätte nicht gedacht dass wir so weit kommen!!! 

Aber insgesamt gefällt es ihm halt und er hat mir richtig gute Tipps gegeben wie ich ein großes Problem beim Treiber in den Griff bekomme.


----------



## Gast1111 (15. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Juhu Update! Wie stehts mit PCGH? Ham se sich nochmal gemeldet?
Wann kommt das Update? *durchdreh*


----------



## nahkillo94 (15. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Tovo sein Internet geht schlecht, aber ich hoffe er macht morgen mal das Update sonst mach ich es. 

Das letzte was wir von PCGH gehört haben ist dass sie sich noch beraten.  

Wenn das jemand von der Redaktion ließt: Bitte beeilt euch mit Beratung, sonst müssten wir nämlich bald mal ne CPU kaufen!


----------



## totovo (15. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Hallo Leute, Ich mache mal noch das Update, obwohl ich tot müde bin^^

Also zu erst waren Paul und Ich im Baumarkt shoppen!
(mit dem Fahrrad)

Also musste alles aufs Fahrrad:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danach habe wir auch gleich angefangen alles auf die richtige Länge zu stuzen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wobei nur einige wirklich gearbeitet haben 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danach mal versucht die erste Ecke an zu kleben, dabei sind auch die letzten wach geworden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Das Bild ist geil )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das hat aber leider so nicht funktioniert^^

ja danach nach und nach die oben-ecken Konstruktion angebracht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Am arbeiten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und so sah es teilweise fertig aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und der DVD-Schlitz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




einige ecken passen noch nicht, die müssen wir noch mal machen! Der rest wird noch gespachtelt und abgeschmirgelt...


Pcgh hat sich gemeldet und kann anscheinend aus ihrem Lager keine CPU abzweigen, sie haben für uns bei AMD nachgefragt welche sich aber noch nicht gemeldet haben!

So das wars für heute!


----------



## h_tobi (15. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Sehr schönes Update, trotz Müdigkeit.  
Der Tisch wird immer besser, optisch gefällt er mir schon richtig gut.


----------



## Gnome (15. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Geil


----------



## Gast1111 (17. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Schade das sie nichts über haben, aber vllt hat ja AMD gnade


----------



## nahkillo94 (21. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->Multitoucheingabe funktioniert zum ersten Mal!!!*

Hey Leute, 

also die Sache mit der CPU kann noch ein bischen dauern, aber immer weiter die Daumen drücken. Ihr wisst ja bestimmt noch unsere Aufgabenstellung: "Aufbau und NUTZEN interaktiver Systeme am Beispiel einer natürlichen, berührungsempfindlichen Oberfläche."

Wie ihr seht hab ich das NUTZEN hervorgehoben, denn darum geht es jetzt. Wir wollen nämlich den nutzen solcher Geräte und die Durchsetzbarkeit in der Zukunft rausfinden. Und wo kann man da besser anfangen als in einem Hardware-Forum??

Also nehmt euch bitte die Zeit und berichtet uns eure Meinung. Das ganze ist auch mit einem Mod abgesprochen, es ist also erlaubt. Selbstverständlich ist das ganze anonym, es werden keine Daten von euch gesammelt und es kann nichts zu euch zurückverfolgt werden. Das ganze dauert 2-3 min wenn es hoch kommt. Sind nur 12 Einfache fragen. 

Sagt es allen weiter. Wir brauchen soviel wie nur möglich stimmen. Nicht nur von PC-Spezialisten. Lasst es eure Eltern, Kinder, Kollegen, Freunde, Tanten, Onkels, Schulkameraden und ganz wichtig auch eure Großeltern und älteren Leuten allgemein machen. Wir brauchen aus vielen Bevölkerungsgruppen Meinungen und in jedem Alter und aus jedem Beruf und Leute die sich nicht für Technik interessieren. 

Ich bin gespannt auf eure Meinungen.

EDIT: Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Jetzt hab ich ganz vergessen euch den Link zu sagen 
fantasTABLE-online-Umfrage


----------



## Speedguru (21. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->UMFRAGE zu innovativen Systemen-alle mitmachen!!!*

Hey,

ich wollte mitmachen, doch:


> FEHLER
> Es tut uns leid, aber Ihre Sitzung ist abgelaufen.
> Entweder sind Sie zu lange inaktiv gewesen, Sie haben Cookies deaktiviert oder es gab ein Problem mit Ihrer Verbindung.
> Bitte kontaktieren Sie Tobias Oliver Khan ( info@fantastable.de ) für weitere Unterstützung.



Speedo


----------



## nahkillo94 (21. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->UMFRAGE zu innovativen Systemen-alle mitmachen!!!*

Das darf doch nicht wahr sein!!! Ich teste das seit Tagen und jetzt stresst der rum!!! Nicht böse sein. Ich bekomm das gleich in Griff!!


----------



## nahkillo94 (21. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->UMFRAGE zu innovativen Systemen-alle mitmachen!!!*

Soo, Leute. Entschuldigt die Panne. Es geht alles wieder. Also jetzt kann es losgehen!


----------



## Gast1111 (21. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->UMFRAGE zu innovativen Systemen-alle mitmachen!!!*

Bei mir steht ich war zu lange inaktiv (ich war ca 1 sec inaktiv )


----------



## nahkillo94 (21. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->UMFRAGE zu innovativen Systemen-alle mitmachen!!!*

Aber es geht, oder?


----------



## Gast1111 (21. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->UMFRAGE zu innovativen Systemen-alle mitmachen!!!*

Nope


----------



## nahkillo94 (21. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->UMFRAGE zu innovativen Systemen-alle mitmachen!!!*

hm, okay Leute, geht ab jetzt mal lieber direkt auf die Seite, es gibt nur Probleme mit dieser Subdomain:

fantasTABLE: Umfrage zu innovativen Systemen | powered by crunchweb.de


----------



## Gast1111 (21. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->UMFRAGE zu innovativen Systemen-alle mitmachen!!!*

Jetzt goats


----------



## nahkillo94 (21. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->UMFRAGE zu innovativen Systemen-alle mitmachen!!!*

Mensch, Wa1lock, das sollte doch anonym sein


----------



## Gast1111 (21. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->UMFRAGE zu innovativen Systemen-alle mitmachen!!!*

Das hat mir gesagt ich muss was schreiben


----------



## nahkillo94 (22. September 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable „fantasTABLE“-->UMFRAGE zu innovativen Systemen-alle mitmachen!!!*

Leute? Was ist denn das hier für ein lahmer Verein?? Es haben bisher sage und schreibe 4 Leute von Pcgh mitgemacht!!


----------



## Der-Dom (22. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Ich hab mitgemacht


----------



## MiToKo (22. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

dito ich auch


----------



## Menthe (22. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Und ich erst


----------



## nahkillo94 (22. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Sehr gut!! Weiter so, und wie gesagt, holt eure Geschwister, Eltern, Großeltern ran!! Dauert ja nicht lange. 

Was meint ihr? Ob PCGH uns auf die Main aufnimmt wegen der Umfrage?


----------



## _Hendi_ (22. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Also ich würde ja gerne mitmachen aber ich bekomm jetzt mit drei verscheidenen Browsern (Firefox, Safari und Internet Explorer) immer ne Fehlermeldung! 
Cookies sind aktiviert


----------



## nahkillo94 (22. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

man, das ist mir echt peinlich. Gehst du auch über fantasTABLE: Umfrage zu innovativen Systemen | powered by crunchweb.de rein?


----------



## _Hendi_ (22. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*



nahkillo94 schrieb:


> man, das ist mir echt peinlich. Gehst du auch über fantasTABLE: Umfrage zu innovativen Systemen | powered by crunchweb.de rein?



Ok habs gerade gemacht! Finde das Thema sowieso sehr interessant!
Bin gespannt, was ihr für Feedback bei der Umfrage und auch sonst so bekommt.


----------



## totovo (22. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

da sind wir auch gespannt!


achja, hier unser MB:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luap12 (23. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Also, hier nochmal ein kleines Update von mir. Olli und ich hatten uns irgendwann mal daran gemacht die Ecken zu kleben, war 'ne blöde Sache, denn manche Leisten haben auch da geklebt wo sie es nicht sollten, eine habe ich sogar wieder zerhacken müssen.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, hier unser Tisch mit Spanngurten, sieht iwie witzig aus.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier dann mal ohne und fertig.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal ein Blick von rein. Sieht ziehmlich caotisch aus.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Schluss nochmal unsere Ici-Box (damit wir mit Sticks etc. net immer in Tisch müssen oder so.) und unser Slot-In-Laufwerk, falls ihr es noch nicht gesehen haben solltet.


Im übrigen sind die restlichen Lüfter gekommen (das heißt, Olli hat es geschafft sie nach 100 Jahren Verstaubung bei ihm zu mir zubekommen) und auch schon fertig die Ecken abgesägt und eingebaut. Foto gibt es dann noch (Sieht aber schon richtig toll aus!!!).


So, das wars.



LG
Luap12


----------



## Speedguru (23. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Schöne Bilder, habe auch bei der Umfrage mitgemacht.
Viel Erfolg noch!!

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## h_tobi (23. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Der Tisch sieht mittlerweile richtig gut aus,  das MB ist auch richtig schick.
Da würde sich ja fast ein Fenster anbieten um die HW zu zeigen.


----------



## Luap12 (23. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Da würde sich ja fast ein Fenster anbieten um die HW zu zeigen.



Naja, ich glaube das sähe net so gut aus, und außerdem würde dann Licht (noch mehr) in den Tisch fallen und evt. die Kamera stören. Und dann müssten wir wieder was nehmen was IR-Licht abhält. Also, lieber nicht!^^
Aber an sich wäre das eine richtig tolle Sache, mit Fenster...


----------



## totovo (23. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

ich sag ja, wir montieren innen ne Kammera und außen nen Monitor, dann haben wir ein digitales Fenster


----------



## nahkillo94 (23. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

jop, die Option steht immer noch falls wir Zeit und Mittel haben! Aber erstmal auf das wesentliche konzentrieren. 

Wir übrigens inzwischen 23 Teilnehmer bei der Umfrage. Besser als gestern aber noch ausbaufähig.


----------



## Luap12 (23. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*



nahkillo94 schrieb:


> Wir übrigens inzwischen 23 Teilnehmer bei der Umfrage. Besser als gestern aber noch ausbaufähig.



Lern erstmal Deutsch^^
Hatten wir vorhin nicht schon 78??

@ ToVo: Digitales Fenster ist doof, wenn, dann ein richtiges!


----------



## h_tobi (24. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Baut eine kleine Kiste um das MB herum, dann streut auch kein Licht in den Tisch.


----------



## Luap12 (24. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Baut eine kleine Kiste um das MB herum, dann streut auch kein Licht in den Tisch.



Wieso um das MB herum??


----------



## totovo (24. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*



Luap12 schrieb:


> Wieso um das MB herum??



ja wo denn sonst?

aber das ist eine gute Idee, wobei ich denke das wir das nicht unsetzen werden^^


----------



## Luap12 (24. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Hä? Ich verstehe das gerade nicht so richtig!? Kann man mir das wohl mal jemand erklären, bitte!?


----------



## nahkillo94 (24. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

boah maann! Jetzt stehst du aber auf der Leitung!!

Die Zeichung sollte sich von selbst erklären! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann würde kein Licht in den Tisch kommen, aber wir haben echt andere Probleme. Ich bin immernoch für die digitale Lösung.


----------



## totovo (24. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

ja genau


----------



## Luap12 (24. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Ach und dann sieht man MB und Co.!? Hmm...

Ich bin für KEIN Fenster, am allerwenigsten für das digitale!


@ Olli: Hätte net gedacht das uns Jonny 'ne 3 für den scheiß gibt, den wir fabriziert haben!!


----------



## h_tobi (25. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Hey Jungs, *Gratulation zur Main*, euer Projekt hat es auch redlich verdient.


----------



## totovo (25. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Danke h_tobi!

Ich habe es auch gerade gesehen, und war echt begeistert!

vielen Dank auch an die PCGH-Redaktion und vor allem an Stephan, mit dem wir schon eine ganze Zeit in Kontakt stehen


----------



## WhackShit007 (25. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

bei so einem tisch wie ihr ihn macht würde ich folgendes vorschlagen:

- um bequem daran arbeiten zu können muss man davor sitzen! es sieht nicht danach aus als wenn ihr an die nötige beinfreiheit gedacht hättet.

- wäre außerdem cool aber wahrscheinlich schwer zu verwirklichen wenn man noch die arbeitsfläche(also "bildschrim") ergonomisch ausrichten könnte.

ansonsten super arbeit weiter so!

(auch schon bei der umfrage angemerkt)


----------



## Luap12 (25. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Ahhh, wie heil ist das denn bitte!?


----------



## Luap12 (25. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*



WhackShit007 schrieb:


> bei so einem tisch wie ihr ihn macht würde ich folgendes vorschlagen:
> 
> - um bequem daran arbeiten zu können muss man davor sitzen! es sieht nicht danach aus als wenn ihr an die nötige beinfreiheit gedacht hättet.



Der Tisch ist etwas höher als 1m, sitzen ist schlecht. Und eine "Ausbuchtung in die Wände des Tisches war wegen dem Beamer nicht drin, würde denke ich auch net so toll aussehen und wäre evt. auch nicht so stabil.





WhackShit007 schrieb:


> - wäre außerdem cool aber wahrscheinlich schwer zu verwirklichen wenn  man noch die arbeitsfläche(also "bildschrim") ergonomisch ausrichten  könnte.



Was heißt "ergonomisch"?


----------



## totovo (25. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*



Luap12 schrieb:


> Was heißt "ergonomisch"?



so dass die Projektionsfläche imme den optimalen Blickwinkel und Abstand zum Nutzer hat!


----------



## nahkillo94 (25. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Boah!!! IS JA DER HAMMMERR!!!! 

Seit der Artikel drauf ist haben 68 Leute mitgemacht!! Vielen Dank PCGH!!


----------



## Luap12 (25. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*



totovo schrieb:


> so dass die Projektionsfläche imme den optimalen Blickwinkel und Abstand zum Nutzer hat!



Das ist aber doof, denn wenn mehrere von verschiedenen Seiten aus aurbeiten wird es schwierig!


----------



## nahkillo94 (25. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Ja, für den einzelnen Nutzer sinnvoll, aber für mehrere ist das dann blöd. 

Sitzen fände ich auch besser, aber das ging leider nicht. Einbuchtung wäre theoretisch möglich aber schwer zu verwirklichen gewesen. Da geht das mit 4 Wänden aneinander besser, so konnten wir uns auf das wesentliche konzentrieren. Außerdem hätte er dann auch tiefer werden müssen. 

Für Version 1 geht das schon so, in Version 2 steht das Design mehr im Mittelpunkt, wird dann ein Couchtisch!


----------



## _Hendi_ (25. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Heeey auch von mir Gratulation zur Main
Is echt Hammer, was ihr auf die Beine gestellt habt!!!


----------



## windows (25. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Hab´s erst heute durch die Main gesehen.

Glückwunsch und Abo.


----------



## nahkillo94 (25. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Danke, danke! Das Tagebuch hat über 20.000 Hits und bei der Umfrage haben heute allein durch den Artikel bei pcgh über 100 Leute teilgenommen.

EDIT: Cool, Stephan hat den Artikel auf der Main nochmal hochgesetzt von 8 Uhr auf 15 Uhr. Da sehen es mehr.


----------



## Cheater (25. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Habe jetzt auch nachdem ich die 48 Seiten am Stück gelesen haben an der Umfrage teilgenommen. Allerdings habe ich die eine Frage nicht ganz durchblickt


----------



## nahkillo94 (25. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Alle 48 Seiten? Wow!! 

Bei welcher Frage blickst du denn nicht durch?


----------



## Luap12 (25. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Ich schäte mal bei einer von dir Olli


----------



## Cheater (26. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Ich glaube die Frage hieß:

"Welches der folgenden Geräte würden sie Wählen" oder so ähnlich. Irgendwie hab ich da nicht durchgeblickt  Wahrscheinlich habe ich nur den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr gesehen


----------



## Breaker (26. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Ich hab mir jetzt auch mal nachdem ich es auf der main gesehen hab alle 48 Seiten durchgelesen.
Und erstmal find ich es toll was ihr gemacht habt

Ich hätte dann nochmal eine Frage, für die Software habt ihr da touchlib oder reactivision genommen und sie dann umprogrammiert?


----------



## nahkillo94 (27. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

@Cheater: Damit war nur gemeint welches von den Geräten die aufgeführt sind, du dir kaufen würdest, egal ob es sich durchsetzt, oder man trägt was eigenes bei "Sonstiges" ein. 

und @Breaker: Ich habe touchlib benutzt, da es viel mehr Möglichkeiten und Einstellungen hat. Damit lässt sich bei uns einfach mehr anfangen. Wer sich auf Objekterkennung spezialisiert sollte sich jedoch an Reativision halten. Reactivision ist ja aus dem Projekt "reactable" hervorgegangen, und die sind fast völlig auf Objekterkennung spezialisiert. Sieht man gut in diesem Video: YouTube - Reactable live in Berlin


----------



## Painkiller (28. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Gratulation zur Main!  

Geniales Projekt! Ich hab mal bei eurer Umfrage mitgemacht.


----------



## totovo (28. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Danke Painkiller!


----------



## nahkillo94 (29. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Der 300. Datensatz wurde soeben ausgefüllt!!! Danke Leute!! 

Ist euch schon aufgefallen das wir bei aktuellen Top-Storys stehen? Und auf dieser Seite auch: News, Tests und Wissen zu Eingabegeräten wie Mäuse und Tastaturen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

EDIT: Ist euch schonmal aufgefallen, das unser Tagebuch von allen Tagebüchern im PCGH-Forum die meisten 5-Sterne Bewertungen hat? Hab ich grad durch zufall bemerkt. Wenn man nach Bewertung das Tagebuch-Forum sortiert kommen 8 Seiten lang Tagebücher mit 5 Sternen, aber wir sind gaaaanz oben!! Hätt ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Chrismettal (29. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*



nahkillo94 schrieb:


> Der 300. Datensatz wurde soeben ausgefüllt!!! Danke Leute!!
> 
> Ist euch schon aufgefallen das wir bei aktuellen Top-Storys stehen? Und auf dieser Seite auch: News, Tests und Wissen zu Eingabegeräten wie Mäuse und Tastaturen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
> 
> EDIT: Ist euch schonmal aufgefallen, das unser Tagebuch von allen Tagebüchern im PCGH-Forum die meisten 5-Sterne Bewertungen hat? Hab ich grad durch zufall bemerkt. Wenn man nach Bewertung das Tagebuch-Forum sortiert kommen 8 Seiten lang Tagebücher mit 5 Sternen, aber wir sind gaaaanz oben!! Hätt ich nicht gedacht.




Respekt 
Aber bei einem so interesanntem Projekt war das kein Zufall  WEITER SO


----------



## maxmein (29. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Ich habe mal seth an der Umfrage teilnehmen lassen!


----------



## nahkillo94 (29. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Sehr schön, der hilft uns bestimmt weiter.

@Chrismettal: Schön das du dich auch mal wieder blicken lässt. Dachte du kommst nicht mehr zurück.

Sorry Leute das wir jetzt so eine lange Pause hatten. In 2 Wochen geht es weiter, da steht uns eine große Arbeit bevor und in 5 Wochen etwa beginnt die Endmontage, d.h. PC, Beamer, Kameras, Spiegel, LED's, Lautsprecher, Lüfter und der ganze andere Kram kommt rein. Da muss unser Baby dann aber funktionieren und spätestens dann gibts ein Video. Vielleicht auch schon eher.


----------



## Chrismettal (30. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Keine sorge, ich schrieb zwar nich immer was, aber das abo bleibt bis zum schluss!  ich les alles kräftig mit ^^

habt ihr inzwichen dafür gesorgt das R.u.s.e. auf dem Table getestet werden kann ? kostet im moment glaub ich 35€ bei Amazon


----------



## nahkillo94 (30. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*



Chrismettal schrieb:


> Keine sorge, ich schrieb zwar nich immer was, aber das abo bleibt bis zum schluss!  ich les alles kräftig mit ^^
> 
> habt ihr inzwichen dafür gesorgt das R.u.s.e. auf dem Table getestet werden kann ? kostet im moment glaub ich 35€ bei Amazon




Naja ich hab die Beta vom Spiel und jetzt gibt es ja auch eine Demo. Also da können wir es dann schonmal probieren und eventuell auch damit vorführen. Wenn Geld übrig bleibt können wir es vielleicht kaufen, aber vorher muss der Tisch 100%-ig Funktionieren bei allen Bedingungen.


----------



## Chrismettal (30. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Jaa, demo ist besser als nichts 
ich persönlich warte noch mit dem kauf, hoffe das es so geht wie mit Cod6
nach kürzester zeit runter auf 20€
für die anfänglichen 50 hätt ich R.u.s.e. nie gekauft


----------



## Gast1111 (30. September 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Schön das es hier wieder voran geht


----------



## Antijur (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

@nahkillo

so jetzt habt ihrs geschaft jetzt will ich mir auch so ein Teil bauen 

Allerdings ohne beamer. Habe vor das Panel eines Displays zu verwenden ich muss mir nur noch den Kopf darüber zerbrechen wie ich das Backlight am besten verwirkliche

hab vor ein Panel zu verwenden da sich dadurch eine wesentlich geringere Bauhöhe verwirklichen lässt. Zudem hab ich noch nen alten tft da sprich ich muss mir keinen teuren beamer kaufen.

Ist zwar nur ein 19Zoller aber als Nachttisch wird es sich vielleicht doch ganz gut machen.Natürlich mit Verbindung zum Fernseher

je nachdem wie gut die ganze Sache Funktioniert werde ich es wohl noch mit einem größeren Subjekt durchführen.


----------



## totovo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

So ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort!

Ich bin ja zur Zeit in den USA (Pennington/ NJ)
Das Wetter hier ist echt prima und die USA sind echt klasse, wer schon einmal auf der anderen Seite des großen Teichs war, weiß wovon ich spreche...
Nur kann ich leider nicht aktiv mitwirken zur Zeit!

hier noch 2 Bilder:

Skyline von Big Apple



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und einmal ein Landschaftsbild!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Tovo


----------



## koruyo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Ich finds ja merkwürdig, das ihr mit keinem Wort(seit Monaten) *Community Core Vision *erwähnt habt.

Und sogar beim redesign des Trackers die Titelleiste (Core Vision) wegestempelt habt... 

*Jeder der auch so ein Projekt starten möchte sollte sich mal hier umschauen:*

*Hier gibts die Tutorials, Showcases & Co:*
Forum Home - NUI Group Community Forums

*Hier gibts die Tracker Software:*
Community Core Vision

Bis jetzt gibts hier im Thread leider noch keine Pionierarbeit... aber mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt. 
(Hoff mal das ihr auch selber was könnt, und euch nicht einfach die sachen "zusammenklaut" und vergesst die Quellen zu nennen)

PS: Links vl auf die Startseite?


----------



## totovo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*



koruyo schrieb:


> Ich finds ja merkwürdig, das ihr mit keinem Wort(seit Monaten) *Community Core Vision *erwähnt habt.
> 
> Und sogar beim redesign des Trackers die Titelleiste (Core Vision) wegestempelt habt...
> 
> ...



Entschuldigung, aber ich denke du solltest mal lernen zu lesen, das schwarze ist die Schrift!

Wir haben hier von niemandem etwas geklaut, alle software ist opensource, und wir arbeiten mit deren Entwicklern zusammen!
Ich denke es ist nicht nötig hier jede Quelle zu nennen und Olli hat die Nui-Group bestimmt des öfteren erwähnt!!

wir sind dabei alle sachen zu modifizieren und für unsere Zwecke an zupassen, wir schreiben eine eigene Benutzeroberfläche und einen Maustreiber.
Wir haben mit großen Mühen den größten Multitouch-Table Deutschlands gebaut und alles hier Dokumentiert, du hast dir wahrscheinlich nicht einmal die zeit genommen auch nur eine Seite, außer den ersten 2 zu lesen...

Ich kann nur immer wieder sagen, mach es besser, zeig uns was du drauf hast und informier dich, bevor du so ein sch*eiß Komentar ablässt.
Dafür habe ich echt zu viel Schweiß, Nerven und Zeit in dieses Projekt investiert!

es tut mir leid, wenn ich hier gegen irgendwelche Forenregeln verstoße, aber das ist echt unterste Schublade...


----------



## koruyo (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Mit verlaub, aber unterste Schublade sind meines erachtens wenn überhaupt Antworten wie deine. 

*1.* Sinnlose Vollzitate FTW!

*2.* Ach das schwarze ist die Schrift? Danke für den Hinweis. Peinlich wärs wenn ich jetzt erzählen würd ich wäre körperlich ein wenig eingeschränkt => sprich blind.(Gibt ja genug Menschen oder gar Programme die einem super vorlesen könnten) Aber wir sind im internet, da ist es ja erlaubt Leute die man nicht kennt persönlich zu beleidigen.

*3.* Ich habe nicht behaupted ihr hättet etwas geklaut. Augenmerk auf => *" 
[*]
*
*4.* Ich weiß das CCV opensource ist, trotzdem bekommt man als normaler leser durch eure schreibweise und editierkünste(gewollt oder ungewollt) suggeriert ihr hättet alles selber erschaffen. Ich wollte nur sagen es wär vl nicht schlecht wenn man das ganze öffentlicher erwähnen würde, und das der sinn dieses Threads unter anderem auch die Animation anderer selbst so ein Projekt in angriff zu nehmen wäre. Und da ist es halt praktisch mehr als nur ein paar Bildchen zu haben.

*5.* Nui-Group wurde bis jetzt nicht einmal erwähnt, ich hatte keine lust den ganzen Thread ein 3. mal zu lesen, aber wozu gibt es eine Suche funktion... Weder Nui, Nui-Group, Community Core Vision, Core Vision, ccv wurde erwähnt.(screenshots gemacht wenn du selbst nicht suchen magst) - Also nein, hat olli nicht. Ebenso auf eurer HP.

*6.* Thread 2mal durchgelesen, da ich zwischenzeitlich den Anschluss verloren hatte.

*7.* Lern mit Kritik umzugehen. (=>Gib nicht so kindische trotzige/eingeschnappte antworten, bleib sachlich.)


Danke.




[*] "...Anführungszeichen können außerdem verwendet werden,  um Wörter,  Wortgruppen und Teile eines Textes oder Wortes  hervorzuheben, zu denen  man Stellung nehmen möchte, über die man eine  Aussage machen will oder  von deren Verwendung man sich – etwa ironisch  oder durch die Unterlegung  eines anderen Sinns – distanzieren  möchte..." Quelle


----------



## totovo (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Ich bin sehr sachlich geblieben, aber dein Post hat für mich den Anschein hinterlassen, dass du nicht viel gelesen hast, oder wir aren nicht klar genug, in dem was wir vermitteln wollten.

Es wurde eindeutig gesagt, dass wir nicht alles selbst machen können, und es wurde auch gesagt was wir selbst machen werden!

kindisch war meine Antwort sicher nicht, eingeschnappt bin ich auch nicht, nur etwas sauer, dass manche nicht sehr genau lesen, oder sich keine Gedanken machen...

Denn dann wüsstest du, dass dies eine Seminarfacharbeit ist, und dieser Thread eine Nebenerscheinung dessen ist, mit sicherheit werden wir alle in einer Danksagung erwähnen, bei öffentlichen Präsentationen.

Bisher ist der Eindruck, dass wir alles selbst gemacht haben noch nicht suggeriert worden, denn sonst hätten sich schon mehr Leute beschwert.

Die weise wie du hier die Sache hinstellst ist nicht in Ordnung, du kannst gerne deine Meinung sagen, aber nicht auf diese Weise!
Denn dann musst du mit einer solchen Antwort rechnen!

Ps.: was soll an einem Vollzitat sinnlos sein?


----------



## wirelessy (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Koruyo, ich kann wirklich nicht verstehen was dein Problem sein soll. Du fühlst dich nicht ausreichend gewürdigt? Dann fordere es ein, aber hör auf einen auf Kind zu machen. Er hat dich nirgends angegriffen, wenn du dich so fühlst, schön, dein Problem.

Den Eindruck, dass hier schamlos kopiert und dann keine Credits gegeben werden entsteht nicht einmal im Ansatz. Immer wird schön geschrieben wer einem wo geholfen hat etc... also flame mal hier nicht.


----------



## Chrismettal (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Koruyo.. Kritik gut und schön, aber das was du machst ist kindisch..
Dies ist ein tolles Projekt
es wurde ausdrücklich gesagt das nicht alles selbst programmiert wird/werden kann

eine bitte habe ich

wenn du nur schlechtes zu sagen hast kl*ppe zu pls ^^
wir wollen die updates geniessen und uns nicht mit leuten wie dir anlegen müssen


----------



## koruyo (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Ihr lest was ihr lesen wollt, und nicht was da steht.

Schlusswort:
Schönes Projekt.


----------



## totovo (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

dein Zitat aus deiner Signatur kannst du bitte wieder entfernen, sonst lass ich es entfernen, dass ist nämlich wirklich kindisch!

deine Kritik ist angekommen, aber noch ein Tip: Kritik sollte immer konstruktiv sein, und nicht um ein Projekt mit Füßen zu treten!

mfg


----------



## Chrismettal (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Eiigentlich beleidigt er sich mit der signatur selber


----------



## axel25 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Ihr habt das Programm des öfteren erwähnt noch ist mir, wahrscheinlich noch irgendeinem anderen außer koruyo der Gedanke gekommen, ihr hättet das selbst geschrieben, wo ihr doch jedesmal wenn es um die Software ging, erwähnt habt, sie nur zu verändern.


----------



## _Hendi_ (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Paaaah also ich hab gedacht ich seh nicht recht!!! Iwie ganz schön dreißt, dass man bei einem solch tollen Projekt so "angegriffen"  wird. Also ich hab von Anfang an kapiert, dass ihr nur Teile selber schreibt bzw. an eure Wünsche anpasst. Sonst hättet ihr ja auch nicht mit diesem Entwickler zusammen gearbeitet^^


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Klick Mich
mfg Wa1lock


----------



## nahkillo94 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

@Wa1lock: Kenn ich, hab ich auch gelesen, auch das hier: Microsoft LightSpace: Multi-Touch-Computing im Raum - 06.10.2010 - ComputerBase

Das ist halt Microsoft, da kommen wir nicht ran. Ich konnte bei der Diskussion nicht mitmachen, Luap und ich waren auch weg. Auf jedenfall kann ich tovo bei allem Recht geben was er gesagt hat. Wir haben nie bezweckt den Anschein zu erwecken dass das alles unser Verdienst ist. Ich habe ein paar mal gesagt das ich mit ein paar Leuten zusammenarbeite die Ahnung davon haben. Die Software gibt es schon, wir ändern sie für uns um, keine Ahnung wieso der Titel in der Software nicht steht, aber es steht da "fantasTABLE-Edition"! Da kann man sich ja denken dass es sowas schon gibt und das halt UNSERE Version ist. Diese ist übersetzt, anderes Design und wird einen Eingabetreiber für Windows integriert haben!!! Wir sind auf CCV umgestiegen, vorher wollten wir touchlib nehmen und das wurde gesagt, und inzwischen tendiere ich wieder zu touchlib, hab ich auch auf Seite 48 geschrieben! 



> und @Breaker: Ich habe touchlib benutzt, da es viel mehr Möglichkeiten und Einstellungen hat. Damit lässt sich bei uns einfach mehr anfangen. Wer sich auf Objekterkennung spezialisiert sollte sich jedoch an Reativision halten....



Also ich kann auch nur sagen: konstruktive Kritik ist erwünscht, zählt übrigens genauso für die Umfrage. Da gibt es nämlich ein paar Schlauköpfe die schreiben "Handwerklich extrem schlecht umgesetzt, scheiß Design , nichts Neues und warum PCGH meint das soetwas es verdient hat auf die Main zu kommen, sie haben anscheinend mal wieder keine ordentlichen News!

Macht es besser, sag ich mir da nur, ich bin stolz auf unsere Arbeit, wir haben es nicht nötig uns mit fremden Federn zu schmücken, wir haben genug Eigenanteil und erst recht haben wir es nicht nötig solche Anschuldigungen hinzunehmen! Wir sind 16 jährige Gymnasiasten, haben 1 Jahr Zeit und sind ein Team von 3 Mann! Mach es besser!!!

EDIT: Das Tagebuch läuft nur nebenbei, hier sollen wir unsere Arbeit dokumentieren. Die Quellen haben unsere Betreuer bei Zeiss und Fachhochschule und sie werden später auch in der Facharbeit stehen, das wär ja sonst wie Selbstmord, da die Schule ja heutzutage sowas ähnliches einsetzen: http://www.plagiarismfinder.de/produkte


----------



## Bierseppi (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

also diese "Kritik" an euch ist wirklich Haarsträubend und es wäre besser wenn ihr solche "Personen" einfach ignoriert 
das macht einfach keinen Sinn sich wegen so was aufzuregen
V.a. da ihr ein so ein gutes Feedback wie fast kein Tagebuch habt (will damit kein Tagebuch beleidigen oder so nur was die machen ist wirklich super ... und jeder von euch die ein Tagebuch machen verdienen Respekt, da sie sich Zeit nehmen ihr Proojekt öffentlich zu machen und auch Bilder und lange Kommentare zu diesen schreiben.)

EDIT: wie kann ich an der Umfrage Teilnehmen ?? wenn ich auf Deutsch DU oder so umgestellt habe wie gehts dann weiter ???


----------



## nahkillo94 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Da ist ein Bug im System! 

Musst Deutsch-sie nehmen oder eine Fremdsprache!


----------



## Bierseppi (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

okay habs in der Sie Form gemacht


----------



## h_tobi (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Neider gibt es immer, ignoriert solche Aussagen und macht weiter wie bisher.


----------



## Luap12 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

So, heute kommt noch mal ein kleines Update. Wir, Olli, mein Cousin Anton und Ich (Tovo ist in USA und faulenzt) waren heute in der Schule (!!!), jedoch nicht des Lernens wegen, sondern um unseren Tisch abzuschleifen. Eigentlich wollten wir auch heute noch neue Farbe drauf sprühen, aber das ging zeitlich nicht.


Also, hier nun ein paar Fotos:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, los ging's. Delta-Schleifer und Feile genommen und das Schleifen begann. (Um übrigen war es so gegen 9 Uhr, es waren 5°C und es war neblig. Und aufgestanden sind wir um 7 (!!!), damit wir um 8 in der Schule sein konnten um unserem Hausmeister, dem wir hier ganz herzlich Danken, den Weg zu mir nach Hause zeigen konnten, damit er unseren Tisch holt.)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ha, jetzt habe ich auch einen Delta-Schleifer!!^^
Die Mundschutztücher hat übrigens meine Mutter organisiert, die erwärmte und abgeschliffene Farbe stank das glaubt ihr nicht!!!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, hier mein Cousin (schon etwas benebelt von der Farbe!? ) und ich.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Foto ist nicht unscharf, es war nur verdammt nebulös, wie man im Hintergrund auch sieht. (nabulös --> neblig romantisiert. Wir haben in Deutsch gerade die Romantik und ich wollte bei unserer Deutschlehrerin Fr. Schindler etwas eindruck schinden.^^ )





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja, wie schon gesagt, die stinkende Farbe macht jeden früher oder später irre, trotz Mundschutztücher!! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal etwas Dreck, welcher sich im Tisch angesammelt hatte...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Tisch haben wir, wie unschwer zu erkennen ist, dann umgekippt, damit wir die große Seite besser schleifen können. (Wetter hat sich übrigens zum guten gewendet!!^^)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieder etwas Dreck....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unser Hausmeister hatt dan i-wann Feierabend gemacht und wir durften nicht alleine weitermachen, also ab damit in die Schule und dann wird morgen früh, allerdings erst um 9 Uhr, weitergemacht!!




EDIT: Update funktionierend gemacht.


----------



## Luap12 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Achja, hatte ich ganz vergessen. Tovo hatte vor längerer Zeit mal das Mainboard auf eine Holzplatte geschraubt. Ich hatte mir dann noch 'ne Graka-Halterung ausgedacht damit die nicht umknickt. Und davon gibt's jetzt nochmal zwei Fotos!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht so schön, aber praktisch und stabil!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Netzteil und Festplattenkäfig sind auch noch mit drauf. Ihr glaubt gar nicht, wie schwer allein die Platte plus Rechner ist. An die 10 kg kommt man da locker!!! (Ok, mein Gehäuse mit Rechner wiegt auch 18kg, aber naja, wollte es halt man erwähnen *g*)


So, das war's für heute!



LG
Luap12



EDIT: Update funktionierend gemacht.


----------



## Bierseppi (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

also man sieht keine Bilder hier


----------



## Luap12 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Hmm, habe ich auch schon bemerkt. Olli hat mich darauf hingewiesen.


----------



## Luap12 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Also ich seh aber alle....


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Ich sehe nur beim Ersten Update das letzte Bild, die anderen nicht.
Hab gerade schon an meinem Linux gezweifelt


----------



## Luap12 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

ka was das ist, das letzte Update geht jetzt glaub ich richtig...

PS: Ich habe schon an Olli gezweifelt, bei mir gings, war noch im Cache.^^


----------



## Luap12 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

So, jetzt müsste eigentlich alles wieder gehen, oder!?


----------



## nahkillo94 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Ja, es geht. Schön. Und morgen geht es dann wie gesagt weiter.


----------



## h_tobi (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Ich kann die Bilder sehen, da ward ihr ja richtig fleißig. 
Die GraKa Halterung hat was, gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Luap12 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Die GraKa Halterung hat was, gefällt mir sehr gut.



Ich fühle mich geehrt!!^^


----------



## totovo (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

So moment mal

hat hier einer gesagt ich faulenze??
Tourist sein ist echt anstrengend, durch Städte laufen, Fotos machen Souviniers kaufen und so weiter...

Ihr habt das aber ganz schön gemacht, kann ich nicht meckern (ausnahmsweise^^).

Ich hoffe ihr schaft morgen die Farbe!

in 10 Tagen bin ich auch wieder am Start


----------



## nahkillo94 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Also wir haben heute nichts besonderes geschafft! Die Farbe haben wir heute komplett abbekommen. Danach haben wir die Farbe gemischt, was gar nicht so leicht war, und dann die lange Seitenplatte besprüht die man rausnehmen kann. Leider haben wir die verkackt, weil wir nochmal 1 Minute später am oberen rand gesprüht haben, weil da noch nix war und dann haben sich da überall Nasen gebildet und jetzt sieht es ******* aus. Naja, wir haben die Farbe gleich wieder abgemacht (das war ne sauerei!!) und wollten nochmal sprühen und den restlichen Tisch auch, doch dann kam der Hausmeister!!!

Der hat erstmal nichts anderes zutun als uns anzunöhlen weil die Fließen jetzt schwarz sind!! Soviel war es nicht und außerdem machen wir es ja wieder weg! Also geht es Freitag weiter, wir haben jetzt so eine große Plastik-Plane gekauft. 

An sich muss ich aber sagen das dass sprühen der Farbe viel besser ist als das Rollen, der Hausmeister kam nämlich auch mit dem Vorschlag dass man das ja Rollen kann und das dann genauso gut aussieht!! Bevor wir die eine Seite vermasselt haben sah das richtig gut aus, wie man sich Lack eben vorstellt, man hat sich drinn gesehen, so sehr hat das gespiegelt. Drückt die Daumen dass es Freitag besser läuft!!

EDIT: Ich denke jeder weiß was bei den Sternchen stehen sollte. Tipp: Es fängt mit "Sch" an und endet mit "eiße"


----------



## Gast1111 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

So die Bilder gehen jetzt endlich  und ich muss sagen geile Grakahalterung 
mfg Wa1lock


----------



## Speedguru (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Schöne Bilder!! Hoffe ihr schafft es Freitag!!
totovo, ich mag auch nach amerika xDDD da isches bestimtm cool!!

MFG

Speedoooo!!


----------



## nahkillo94 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Boah, irgendjemand hat uns mit einem Stern bewertet!! (


----------



## totovo (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

@ Olli, dass kannst du dir ja denken, wer das war^^

@ Speedguru

Ja es ist sehr cool hier, aber der Unterricht an der Highschool ist echt flach...


----------



## Luap12 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Naja, ich schätze die haben den extra leicht für dich gemacht.
Oder du verstehst bloß nüscht


----------



## totovo (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

nein die lernen ernsthaft grad in der 10 Klasse in Chemie das metrische system, und das umrechnen über Basiseinheiten...


----------



## gunair (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Hallo Jungs!

Erstmal Gratulation zu eurem Projekt - Klasse! Und lasst euch nicht von irgendwelchen Leuten unterkriegen, die selbst nix auf die Reihe kriegen...

So, nun aber zum Topic. Ich habe selbst nen Multitouch Table gebaut, allerdings auf Basis einer Wiimote und zwei von mir gemachten "Infrarot Fingern" - läuft wunderbar. Ist aber natürlich mit eurem Aufwand nicht zu vergleichen, dafür aber auch extrem preiswert (Ohne Beamer und Rechner ca. 50 €  ). Aber multitouch bleibt multitouch. Werde in den nächsten Tagen mal einige von meinen Recherchen und Erfahrungen zum Thema hier posten, denn - Nachdem ich nun allerdings erstmal ALLE(!) Seiten des Threads gelesen habe, ist es nun doch schon später geworden als gedacht und mein Kopf raucht wirklich . Also melde ich mich in den nächsten Tagen öfter mal, wenn ich darf...

Als erstes vielleicht ein Hinweis zu dem Spiel R.U.S.E. - Investiert keine Sekunde kostbare Zeit und um Gottes willen, keinen einzigen Cent für dieses Spiel, denn es ist NICHT MULTITOUCH FÄHIG!!!!!!!!

Tja, ist ne echte Leistung von Ubisoft, nach monatlanger Werbung mit genau DEM Feature, dass es dann nicht multitouch fähig ist... Hat Ubisoft wenige Wochen NACH Release auch endlich zugegeben, als wohl alle am Thema interessierten das Spiel schon gekauft hatten - Gut für Ubisoft, dass man geöffnete Spiele nicht zurückgeben kann....

Oh, außerdem ist das Spiel (Stand heute) im Multiplayer Modus UNSPIELBAR. Schade nur, dass sowas in allen Online Magazinen totgeschwiegen wird - Naja, Werbekunden sind eben wichtger, als User davor zu bewahren ihr Geld zum Fenster hinauszuwerfen....

Ach ja, eine Frage hätte ich noch zu dem von Euch verwendeten Beamer. Nutzt ihr den Acer S1200? Wenn ja, warum nicht den S5200 von Acer? Der ist auch ein Kurzdistanz Beamer, kann aber zusätzlich 3D (120 HZ) und kostet derzeit nur 649 € - hat aber auch nur ne Auflösung von 1024x768...

So, das war's für heute von mir.

Beste Grüße aus Hannover,

gunair


----------



## totovo (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Hallo gunair,

vielen Dank für deinen Post!
natürlich darfst du dich hier öftr melden wir sind für jeden Mitstreiter, Hinweiß oder Hilfestellung sehr, sehr, sehr^100 dankbar!

Wir benutzen den eemachines(oder so) Beamer der baugleich zum H5360 ist, der kann 3d und hat ne gute lichtstärke!


----------



## nahkillo94 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Hi gunair, 

respekt, dass du wirklich ALLE Seiten gelesen hast. Bin gespannt auf deine Tipps. Von dem S5200 hab ich bisher noch nix gehört, der is echt gut, kommt nur leider etwas zu spät, denn jetzt haben wir einen "normalen" Beamer (also nicht weitwinkel, der eMachines V700, buagleich zum Acer H5360) und den Weg zur Projektionsfläche mit einem Spiegel verlängert.

EDIT: Danke für den Tipp mit RUSE, is ja echt ne Frechheit von Ubisoft!!


----------



## totovo (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*



nahkillo94 schrieb:


> Hi gunair,
> 
> respekt, dass du wirklich ALLE Seiten gelesen hast. Bin gespannt auf deine Tipps. Von dem S5200 hab ich bisher noch nix gehört, der is echt gut, kommt nur leider etwas zu spät, denn jetzt haben wir einen "normalen" Beamer (also nicht weitwinkel, der eMachines V700, buagleich zum Acer H5360) und den Weg zur Projektionsfläche mit einem Spiegel verlängert.
> 
> EDIT: Danke für den Tipp mit RUSE, is ja echt ne Frechheit von Ubisoft!!




du brauchst nicht wiederholen, was ich schon von mir gegeben habe


----------



## nahkillo94 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Heul doch,

ich hab nur etwas ergänzt! Ich hab nur unseren Beamer wiederholt.


----------



## Luap12 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Heute gibt es mal wieder ein Update!!
Und zwar wird die Arbeit von gestern gezeigt. Der Wecker klingelte um halb 8, zumindest bei mir (Olli hat voll verpennt), damit wenigstens einer um halb 9 in der Schule ist.
Als Olli dann auch mal nach einer halben Stunde kam, fingen wir an unseren Tisch auf Folie zu packen, damit nichts daneben geht.
Und dann ging es los!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als erstes haben wir die Farbe sprühfähig gemacht, also mit Wasser verdünnt. Der Lack wäre sonst zu dick und würde die Spühpistole (rechts neben dem Plasteeimer) verstopfen. Ich sag' euch, das war vielleicht eine Sauerei!!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Olli sich immer dreckig machen muss.... furchtbar!!^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, hier noch mal der Tisch, völlig abgeschliffen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann ging es vor dem besprühen an's Ecken abkleben, denn die sollen ja später mal rot werden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tank erfolgreich befüllt. Es kann losgehen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Olli beim besprühen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal ganz nebenbei die Filmkamera. Wir haben nämlich während des Sprühens ein Video gemacht. Bekommt ihr auch noch zu sehen!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, hier eine schon fertige Seite (keine Angst, das ist nicht worklich blau. Die Farbe sieht ungetrocknet so aus und ich habe mit Blitz fotografiert). Sieht (noch) gut aus.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, hier zeigt sich das "noch". Die Farbe war zu flüssig, obwohl wir es genau, aber wirklich sehr genau, nach Anleitung gemischt haben.
Olli und ich hatten uns dann darauf geeinigt das der Tisch absofort eine "Sie" ist und ihre Schminke beim heulen verwischt ist.  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die gegenüberliegende Seite, bei der es nicht ganz so schlimm ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Seite sieht ganz gut aus, zumindest auf dem Foto, denn eigentlich verläuft eine "Welle" aus Nasen im unteren Drittel der Wand entlang.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal ein Gesamtfoto.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Schluss haben wir auf die Anleitung geschis*** und die Farbe wesentlich dicker gemacht und nochmal über alle Seiten drüber gesprüht. Und siehe da, die Farbe verläuft nicht mehr (Ok, es gibt links noch eine Nase, aber die verschwindet (hoffentlich^^) mit der zweiten Schicht, die wir am Montag drüber machen.).

Ja, das war's eigentlich vom Freitag. Montag wird wie gesagt weiter gesprüht und Dienstag kommt der Tisch wieder nach Hasue.


LG
Luap12



EDIT: Rechtschreibfehler berichtigt


----------



## 00p4tti7 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Ziemlich viel Mühe habt ihr euch gemacht, aber das Ergebnis ist naja nicht so der Hit ^^.

Habt ihr mal dran gedacht in der lokalen autolackiererei mal nachzufragen, ob ihr da nicht mal für 3 x 20min. in eine kleine Kabine könnt.

Dann könnt ihr da erstmal 2x Ordentlichen schwarzen matten oder glänzenden Autolack aufsprühen und dann noch einmal Klarlack. Wenn das Teil ordentlich geschliffen ist solltet ihr auch nicht länger als 20 min. brauchen dafür brauchen jeweils (mit der richtigen Lackierausrüstung und richtiger Farbe natürlich). Dürfte ja dann in der Mittagspause immer klappen xD.

Wenn ihr besonders nett seid und die überzeugen könnt, dann kostets euch auch vllt. nur die Farbe  und den Klarlack, den ihr braucht. 

Ich denke es wär nen Versuch wert, da das Ergebnis dann ziemlich gut wird, auch als nichtprofi.

Bin sogar so nett und such euch einen Raus, den ihr mal fragen könntet  Klick Mich


----------



## Luap12 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

@ 00p4tti7:

Danke für den Kontakt, die sehen eigentlich ganz nett aus, aber wir bokommen den Tisch nicht nach Kahla. 
Die Idee ist ansich nicht schlecht, hatten wir auch schon und wir haben auch schonmal eine Lackiererei in Jena gefragt. Die haben auch zugestimmt aber es hätte uns 300@ gekostet und das war uns zu viel. Und wenn es am Ende halt nicht ganz perfekt aussieht, sollen Zeiss und die FH halt heulen^^.


----------



## h_tobi (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Wenn ihr die Farbe sehr stark verdünnt, müsst ihr auf jeden Fall in vielen dünnen Lagen arbeiten, so 
kann die Farbe zwischenzeitlich abbinden und verläuft dann auch nicht.
Auf jeden Fall gutes Gelingen für den zweiten Teil der Lackierarbeiten, ich hoffe, es wird beim nächsten 
Mal besser klappen.


----------



## nahkillo94 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Danke. Aber ich muss auch sagen, dass ich nicht zufrieden bin. Genau genommen sieht es richtig ******* aus, und ich habe auch keine Lust die ganze Farbe wieder abzukratzen!!! Also am Montag geht es weiter, wenn es besser wird ist es schön, wenn nicht dann Pech gehabt. 

Das mit der Autolackiererei ist ne gute Idee, aber wir schon gesagt: Da bekommen wir den nicht hin. Es war schon schwer den in die Schule zu bekommen, außerdem sind wir am Ende mit den Finanzen, es gibt noch andere wichtigere Ausgaben die bezahlt werden müssen. Solche Extras sind egal, es geht ja eigentlich um die Funktion, das bezahlt Zeiss uns ja genau genommen.

EDIT: Weiß jemand von euch zufällig, wie man in Visual Basic eine CD/DVD auswerfen kann??


----------



## Luap12 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Naja komm, ******* sieht es nicht aus, nachdem wir nochmal mit dickerer Farbe drüber sind. Aber überragend schön ist es auch nicht, das stimmt...


----------



## Luap12 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Wenn ihr die Farbe sehr stark verdünnt, müsst ihr auf jeden Fall in vielen dünnen Lagen arbeiten, so
> kann die Farbe zwischenzeitlich abbinden und verläuft dann auch nicht



Also die nach Anleitung gemischte Farbe war auch relativ dünn, ich denke da so an ein Verhältnis von 1:1. Das Problem war nur, dass die Farbe so dünn war das wir einen Farbverlauf drin hatten, sprich unten ganz viel Farbe, in der Mitte eigentlich perfekt und oben ganz wenig, also man hat da schon wieder Holz durch gesehen.


Also wir haben heute wie gesagt nochmal drüber gesprüht und es sieht etwas besser aus als vorher. Bilder folgen dann morgen , bin jetzt zu müde^^


LG
Luap12


----------



## Luap12 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

So, hier nun das vorletzte Update indem es sich um Farbe handelt. Das Letzte wird dann sein wenn wir die Kanten und Ecken rot streichen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal eine feuchte, mit einer 2. Schicht überzogene Deckplatte.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch schnell die größten Nasen weggeschliffen...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... damit es mit sprühen weitergehen kann.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so sah sie () heute mittag aus als wir in die Schule gekommen sind um sie abzuholen. Viiiel besser als gerollt!!!
Ich muss sagen, dass ich fast zufrieden bin. Es gibt zwar noch etliche Nasen, aber die fallen nicht sonderlich auf. Dafür sieht man nicht eine Rollspur und die Farbe ist auch überall recht gleichmäßig drauf.
In meinen Augen hat sich der Aufwand somit (fast) gelohnt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da wir ja ganz am Anfang keine Plane zum unterlegen hatten, sondern nur Zeitung, ging etwas Farbe auf die Fliesen. Und diese galt es jetzt wieder abzuschleifen, was wir auch gemacht haben.
Nach getaner Arbeit haben wir, Olli und ich, uns noch ein kleines Delta-Schleifer-Match gegönnt. 

Regeln:
-Delta-Schleifer auf Stufe 1
-nur oben an der Strippe festhalten

Ziel:
-den feindlichen Delta-Schleifer anrempeln und umschubsen


Olli gewann das Match mit 5:2, aber auch nur weil meiner 3 mal von alleine umgekippt ist. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt den Tisch auf den Anhäger laden, gut festmachen, und ab nach Hause!! (Rechts der Mann im Bild ist übrigens unser Hausmeister, dem wir noch einmal herzlich für alles danken!!!)


So, das war's auch schon wieder von mir.
Nach den Ferien werden wir wahrscheinlich nochmal ein Wochenende opfern und Lüfter einbauen, Beamerhalterung fertigstellen, Boxen einbauen und das alles auch Testen.



LG
Luap12


----------



## Bierseppi (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

die bilder kann man leider nicht sehen


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Immer das selbe hier: Die Bilder gehen schon wieder nicht


----------



## Chrismettal (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Immer das selbe hier: Die Bilder gehen schon wieder nicht




/sign ..

aber schwarz mir roten ecken und kanten macht sicherlich gut was her


----------



## nahkillo94 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Mensch Paul!! Immer das selbe. Du hast kein einziges Bild hochgeladen, sonst würde man die ja am Ende des Posts sehen. Ich glaub du hast es irgendwie nicht drauf!!


----------



## Luap12 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*



nahkillo94 schrieb:


> Mensch Paul!! Immer das selbe. Du hast kein einziges Bild hochgeladen, sonst würde man die ja am Ende des Posts sehen. Ich glaub du hast es irgendwie nicht drauf!!



Alter, kann ich doch nichts dafür!!!

erst verkleinern, dann erweiterte Antwort, Anhänge verwalten, Bilder auswählen, hochladen, einfügen!!


----------



## Luap12 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

So, jetzt müsste es gehen.


----------



## Chrismettal (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Jaa jetz is alles sichtbar ^^


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Jo THX jetz gehts wieder


----------



## nahkillo94 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

"wieder" ist gut!^^


----------



## Luap12 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Freut mich wenn's geht!!^^


----------



## gunair (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Hallo Jungs,
so obwohl ich im Moment wenig Zeit habe, - wie versprochen - ein paar Infos zu meinen Multitouch Recherchen, ist ja Euch vielleicht auch schon alles bekannt, aber hier lesen ja noch viele andere mit 

Leider gibt es ja noch nicht so viel Multitouch fähige Software:

Da wäre zu allerserst natürlich die Microsoft Surface Demo Programme (Microsoft Touch Pack) für Windows 7. Die sind ja mittlerweile auch kostenlos und legal von Microsoft runterladbar. Besonders cool finde ich das Aquarium (Surface Lagoon Screensafer), weil es den "richtigen Blickwinkel" für einen Multitouch Tisch hat, den "Globus" (Surface Globe, der auf Virtual Earth basiert) und natürlich besonders Surface Collage zum Erstellen von Bild-Collagen. Bei letzterem ist vielen nicht bekannt, dass man damit nicht nur Bilder, sondern auch FILME betrachten kann!!!! In Echtzeit Filme vergrößern/verkleinern, drehen u.ä ist SEHR beeindruckend....

Sehr ähnlich sind die Demos von der Seite "MT4J.org" MT4j - Multitouch For Java . HIer handelt es sich um Multitouch Demos für Java. Die Seite ist natürlich besonders interessant für Java Multitouch Programmierer, aber das bin ich nicht, also habe dazu keinen weiteren Infos... Die Demos laufen auf jeden Fall (nach Programierer typischer kryptischer Shell Installation  )gut.

Naja und die Nuigroup Seiten kennt ihr ja ohnehin.

Tja, und das war's auch schon fast wieder. An richtigen Programmen gibt es dann eigentlich nur noch die Browser Internet Explorer und die neueste Version des Firefox Browsers. Beide funktionieren mit Multitouch Gesten. Natürlich funktionieren auch alle Programme, die mit "normalen" (also NICHT MULTITOUCH) Touchscreens funktionieren.

*Interessant dürften aber folgende Seiten sein:*

Die deutsche Firma "Expectare" (Na ihr Lateiner.... wer kann' übersetzen ?  ). Da hab ich vor Monaten eine Homepage gefunden, auf der einige Studenten ein virtuelles Tischfußballspiel mit Multitouch Steuerung vorgestellt haben. Scheint jetzt ne Firma geworden zu sein (So schnell kanns gehen). Die bieten einige Multitouch Programme an, bzw. bewerben sie (ob die schon fertig sind?  ).... DA solltet ihr Euer Projekt unbedingt mal vorstellen. Besonders auch Eure Sponsoren erwähnen. Vielleicht könnt ihr (zumindest Demo-) Versionen bekommen - vielleicht sogar den Multitouch "Kicker" oder besonders für die Sponsoring - Firmen interessant, eine Art Multitouch PowerPoint Version... Homepage: expectare - Multitouch Software & Hardware

Und dann gibts da noch das Projekt "MAGIC" - "Multi-touch Advanced Gaming Interface & Control" der Firma ibuypower. Die (amerik. ? ) Firma kannte ich vorher nicht, aber die Stellen wohl Computer (besonders Notebooks) her, bzw zusammen. Magic ist ein Programm, dass mittels Profilen, jedes Spiel multitouch fähig machen soll. Es scheint jedoch so zu sein, dass es nur auf den Multitouch Geräten der Firma läuft.... Konnte ich aber noch nicht ausprobieren, aber das Programm ist auf jeden Fall frei runterladbar... Könnt ihr ja mal testen. Oder aber, was ähnliches programmieren (oder sonst jemand, der hier Interesse hat). Es soll wohl so funktionieren, dass die Multitouch Befehle vom Programm ausgewertet, dann in Tastatur Kommandos des jeweiligen Spiels umgewandelt werden (deshalb das Profil) und dem Spiel somit quasi Tastatureingaben vorgegaukelt werden... klingt zumindest interessant.
Homepage, bzw. Forum: MAGIC

*Für alle gennnaten Programme gibts Filme bei Youtube!!*


So, das war's erstmal für heute. Nächstes mal was zum Thema 3D.

Gruß, gunair
　
PS: Für alle, die es noch nicht gelesen haben - NEIN - R.U.S.E. läuft nicht mit Multitouch! War nur ne große Lüge!

PPS: Lackieren ist schwierig! Da heißt es Farbe, Schleifen, Farbe, Schleifen, Farbe, Schleifen.... Vergesst die Schicht Klarlack am Ende nicht! Aber ihr schafft das! Weiter so.


----------



## nahkillo94 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Wow, ne Menge Text. 

Also...

Das "Multitouch For Java" sieht interessant aus, jedoch kann keiner von uns Java. Ich werd mir mal ein paar Demos und fertige Programme angucken. 

Internet Explorer und Firefox kann ich bestätigen, ich kann noch MS Paint und PowerPoint 2007 und 2010 (nur wenn das AddIn "pptPlex" installiert ist) ergänzen. 

Joa, über das Touchpack ham wir schon berichtet, glaub ich. Echt cool, vor allem das es jetzt Frei ist. Jedoch muss der Installer ein Multitouch-Gerät erkennen das offiziell bei MS eingetragen ist, z.B. Dell, HP, Medion, usw. Kann man aber leicht umgehen, sieht man ja an uns.

Von dem Magic hab ich auch schon gehört, aber noch nicht so genau damit auseinandergesetzt. Ne schöne Sache, können wir ja mal probieren, aber selber machen geht nicht. Wir haben schon genug zutun.  Es gibt aber was von einem anderen Anbieter, da geht es mit jedem Table, kostet jedoch 

Dieses expectare gefällt mir. Davon höre ich zum ersten Mal. Das sieht richtig geil aus!! Ich glaub die schreib ich mal an. Ob ich mal an dieser Aktion uns anmelden soll?? expectare PRESENTER Starter Edition - kostenlose Vollversion

Vor allem der Presenter und der Kicker gefallen mir. 

PS: Wir sind am überlegen ob wir Klarlack drauf machen. Aber ich denke schon. Kann man den Rollen oder lieber sprühen??


----------



## totovo (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

sprühen olli, sprühen!

ne Mischung aus rollen und sprühen wird nichts, bzw. sieht das dann aus wie bei dem schwarz!


----------



## Luap12 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*



nahkillo94 schrieb:


> Dieses expectare gefällt mir. Davon höre ich zum ersten Mal. Das sieht richtig geil aus!! Ich glaub die schreib ich mal an. Ob ich mal an dieser Aktion uns anmelden soll?? expectare PRESENTER Starter Edition - kostenlose Vollversion



Ja, mach mal, schaden kann es nicht, denke ich.


----------



## nahkillo94 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Soo,

es gibt Neuigkeiten!!! Gute und schlechte. Die Schlechte: Das Geld von Zeiss ist immernoch nicht da!!! 

Die 1. gute Nachricht: Die "Alere Technologies Gmbh"/Stadt Jena (  ) fördert unser Projekt mit 500€. Mit diesem Geld und dem von Zeiss, was hoffentlich bald kommt, haben wir keine finanziellen Engpässe mehr.

Die 2. gute Nachricht: Wir haben endlich eine CPU. Tovo sagt euch dann mehr dazu. 


Also, was heißt das?? Jetzt wird bestellt und in ca. 4 Wochen ist unser ftT fertig, da muss das Multitouch zuverlässig gehen, und dann gehts los mit testen, 3D-Modus entwickeln, Software entwickeln und Facharbeit schreiben.


----------



## totovo (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Jahaha Leute!!

Wir bekommen eine CPU von PCGH gesponsert, einen AMD Athlon II X3 435!

den werde ich noch ein bischen hochschrauben, und ruhe ist in der Kiste!

An dieser Stelle noch mal ein riesen Dankeschöööön an PCGH und vorallem an Stephan, der sich so um uns "gekümmert" hat!

Bald gehts hier richtig weiter!


----------



## Chrismettal (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Freut mich das das Projekt nun finanzielle sicherheit hat und endlich ein Herz


----------



## totovo (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Ja und wir erst


----------



## Chrismettal (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Ich kanns mir denken


----------



## h_tobi (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [UMFRAGE]- Multitouch und innovative Systeme*

Glückwunsch Jungs, ihr habt es auch verdient. 
Und einen dicken  an PCGH, finde es prima, das sie euch unterstützen.


----------



## PrayStation (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Schön zu sehen, dass ihr vorankommt, aber ein paar Fragen zu dem 3D-Modus:

1. Wie wollt ihr den umsetzen, weil der 3D-Eindruck entsteht ja dadurch, dass man 2 aus verschiedenen Perspektiven aufgenommene Bilder sieht. Allerdings, sollte logischerweise das linke Bild links und das Rechte rechts sein, wenn man aber jetzt um den Tisch herumsteht wird das doch schwer umzusetzen, vor allem weil der 3D-Vision Treiber nur mit DirectX-Programmen im Vollbildmodus funktioniert.

(Was verdammt cool wäre ist, dass jeder User sich das Bild passend drehen kann. Aber das ist wenn überhaupt verdammt schwer zu realisieren)

2. Wie wollt ihr die Bilder/Videos usw. dargestellt haben, oberhalb der Bildschirmebene oder unten drunter? (Die Frage stelle ich mit der Vermutung, dass ihr einen "gedeckten" Tisch haben wollt.) Weil vorallem bei der Darstellung vor der Scheinfensterbebe (Fast immer gleich der Projektionsfläche) muss man viele Sachen beachten^^

Erst mal die beiden Fragen und der Hinweis, dass wenn ihr das mit 3D wirklich machen wollt euch wirklich über das Thema zu informieren. Da kann man so vieles falsch machen...


----------



## nahkillo94 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Also, der 3D-Modus ist ein harter Brocken. Da wir nicht tief in die 3D-Vision Technik eingreifen wollen, bleibt uns nichts anderes übrig als das ganze auf eine Seite zu beschränken, genauso mit der Steuerung im Raum. Es gibt eine Hauptseite. 

Also das drehen ist für uns nicht möglich, aber durchaus umsetzbar. Hier kam auch schon die Idee, per Headtracking, das wäre natürlich noch besser. An sich ist das Headtracking nicht soo schwer, aber das halt zu verknüpfen. Die Arbeit will ich nicht übernehmen.

Zu 2: 
Ein "gedeckter" Tisch wäre natürlich super, aber geht mit der 3D-Vision Technik nicht umzusetzen, 3D-Vision lässt die Dinge nur plastischer erscheinen und es geht halt in die Tiefe, nur teilweise kommen dem Betrachter Objekte entgegen. 

Außerdem geht ein Teil des 3D-Effektes schon verloren weil wir nicht auf den Bildschirm direkt von oben drauf gucken. Also ist nicht einfach diese Sache, was wir eigentlich brauchen sind Hologramme. 

Da weiß nicht zufällig jemand ne günstige Technik?


----------



## totovo (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

naja, der 3D-Betrieb funktioniert dann halt nur "eingeschränkt" von "vorne"

Programme die 3D nutzen gibt es viele...

auch solche die Videos abspielen, mit 3D-Vision unterstüzung...

Danke für die Hinweise!


----------



## Chrismettal (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

3d Programme wüsst ich keine
aber mit 3d vision kann man ja nahezu jedes modernere game auf 3d zocken, mit fallout 3 zb gehts verdammt gut

kann es sein das man auch modeling programme wie Blender in 3d wiedergeben kann und die modelle dann in echtem 3d modeln kann ? das währe verdammt intresannt finde ich


----------



## nahkillo94 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Nee kann man leider nicht. Zumindest nicht Blender, aber ich habe gehört das es ein Plugin für Maya gibt, mit dem 3D-Vision möglich ist, an sich geht es aber nicht, und Maya kostet ne Menge. Außerdem denke ich dass es für 3D-Modellierung nicht sonderlich hilfreich ist. Aber einzelne Modelle angucken schon. 

Cooliris ist z.B. ein 3D-fähiges "Programm".


----------



## Chrismettal (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Schade.. ich komm mit blender leider auch voll garnicht klar  
ich werd mich mal schlau machen ob ich was 3d vision fähiges finde in die richtung  aber nichtmehr heute, morgen ruft die schule mal wieder.. :-!


----------



## PrayStation (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



nahkillo94 schrieb:


> Zu 2:
> Ein "gedeckter" Tisch wäre natürlich super, aber geht mit der 3D-Vision Technik nicht umzusetzen, 3D-Vision lässt die Dinge nur plastischer erscheinen und es geht halt in die Tiefe, nur teilweise kommen dem Betrachter Objekte entgegen.
> 
> Außerdem geht ein Teil des 3D-Effektes schon verloren weil wir nicht auf den Bildschirm direkt von oben drauf gucken. Also ist nicht einfach diese Sache, was wir eigentlich brauchen sind Hologramme.
> ...




Also nochmal zur Klärung, ich habe mich die letzten paar Monate intensiv mit S3D (stereoskopisches 3D) beschäftigt. Nenne mittlerweile ein System aus 2 Shutterbrillen, Nvidia-3D Vision, Pc mit GTX470 + Bluray-Laufwerk und, Acer H5360 (hab ich leider schon gekauft, als es den v700 noch nicht gab) und 2 Kameras um 3d-Bilder und Videos aufzunehmen.

Ein Standwild zu machen, welches, wenn ihr es anseht einen gedeckten Tisch ergibt wäre für mich kein Problem. Aber man muss sich vorher in das Thema 3D schon einlesen.

Aber, wenn wie ich das jetzt sehe wollt ihr keine 3D Inhalte in irgendeiner Form erstellen, sondern nur anzeigen?

Ich dachte ihr würdet vllt. Standard Multitouch-Programme so umprogrammieren, das Menüs usw, auf verschiedenen Ebenen erscheinen oder so^^

Auf jeden Fall ein Bild, das ihr dann angucken könnt auf eurem Tisch, dass er gedeckt ist, kann ich euch erstellen, das ganze nennt man ein Phantogram. Wenn ich morgen dran denke, mach ich das doch mal^^

mfg, PrayStation


----------



## totovo (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Das ist ja großartig!

und wie zeigen wir das dann an? Ich erinnere mich das manche programme das können, oder macht das der 3D-Vision treiber alleine?
Sry, ich habe mich mit 3D-vision noch nicht so beschäftigt, da ich von der Technik eigentlich nichts halte...


----------



## nahkillo94 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Wow, da haste ja ne super Ausstattung. War bestimmt nicht billig. 

Das Menüs auf verschiedenen Ebenen erscheinen war der ursprüngliche Plan ganz am Anfang, aber ich weiß nicht wie das gehen soll. Das müsste ja dann alles in DirectX geschrieben werden, denn da springt 3D-Vision erst an, oder? Vielleicht kennst du eine Dokumentation wie man 3D-Vision in eigene Programme integriert, das wäre nämlich super.


----------



## PrayStation (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Generell 3D-Bilder könnt ihr euch mit dem 3D-Vision-Photo-Viewer ansehen. 3D Vision Photo Viewer User Guide

Hier mal meine Ansicht, wie der 3D-Treiber funktioniert:

Das Programm oder Spiel schickt etwas zum Rendern an den Treiber, dieser rendert dies dann einfach aus 2 Perskeptiven und gibt es dann aus. Also denke ich euer Programm muss nur mit DirectX arbeiten und alles was 3D werden soll gerendert werden. Dann dürfte dem ganzem nichts mehr im Wege stehen.

Und je nachdem wie tief ihr das Zeug im Raum platziert, kommt es dann auch über die 3D-Vision raus^^

Wo ihr euch auch mal umsehen solltet ist hier: GeForce 3D Stereo Tech for Developers

Dort steht alles zum Entwickeln in 3D^^


----------



## nahkillo94 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Also hab mich mal bei diesem Link belesen. 

Also es muss definitiv an DirectX gebunden sein. Der Grakatreiber berechnet ja das Bild und wenn der 3D-Vision Treiber installiert ist, berechnet er es automatisch doppelt, für linkes Auge und rechtes und versetzt diese Bilder noch ein bischen. 

Um das Programm noch für 3D-Vision zu optimieren kann man die Bibliothek von Nvidia integrieren und die Funktion zu beginn des Programms aufrufen. Nennt sich "NVSTEREO.h" und ist im Nvidia SDK 11 integriert. 

Mal sehen was sich da machen lässt. Ich guck es mir am Wochenende genauer an. Bisher basiert die ganze Anwendungssoftware auf OpenGL, da das in dem Framework so integriert ist, damit es plattformunabhängig ist. Vielleicht kann man das auf DirectX portieren.


----------



## totovo (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

UPDATE!!!!!

Heute kam bei mir ein Päckchen mit der Aufschrift "Caseking" ins Haus geflattert...

Aber moment mal... Ich hatte doch gar nichts bei Caseking bestellt

Bei genauerem Hinsehen, stand da als Absender Computec Media GmbH

In dem Paket?

Ein AMD Athlon II X3 435 von PCGH!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




leider war die CPU etwas entstellt, da nur mit Luftpolsterfolie eingepakt, die Pins lagen kreuz und quer... 

Also habe ich mir gedacht, selbst idt der Mann und mir ein Lineal geschnappt und alle Pins wieder gerade gebogen, hier mein Ergebnis 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Chrismettal (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

hast du auch ein Foto wie die Pinileinis im unbetotovoten zustand waren ?
würde mich interessieren wie schlampig solche cpu´s heutzutage verschickt werden, also was daraus resultiert 

Aber schön das das Herz endlich da ist ^^


----------



## totovo (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

nein ich wollte keins machen


----------



## nahkillo94 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

biegs nochmal schief und dann wieder gerade!


----------



## totovo (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

dann brechen sie aber endgültig ab...


----------



## Chrismettal (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

eindeutig kontraproduktiv  dann erspare uns diesen anblick xD


----------



## gunair (1. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Hallo Jungs,

schön, dass es bei Euch vorwärts geht. Und auch schön, dass es immer Leute und Firmen gibt, die euch unterstützen. 

Habe leider im Moment wenig Zeit, aber doch soviel, um euch (und allen interessierten) ein paar 3D Infos, bzw. Links zukommen zu lassen:

Das offizielle Nvidia 3D Vision (3D Brille) Forum: NVIDIA Forums -> 3D Vision .

Ist zwar in englisch, aber hier gibts die neuesten offiziellen Meldungen zur Brille und den aktuellen Treibern, aber noch wichtiger, ne Menge Infos, Erfahrungen, Tests, Problemlösungen etc... 

Dann wäre da noch die Seite, die ich täglich anklicke, der 3D Vison Blog (auch in englisch) eines Users. Hier gibts aber nicht nur Infos und News zur 3D Vison Brille, sondern auch viel interessantes zum Thema 3D, sowie Tests, die der USer selbst macht! . Einfach ein MUSS!  3D Vision Blog

Dann noch eine Seite zum Thema 3D Spiele (auch englisch): solutiongaming 3d solutions and tips for nvidia 3d vision users

Da gibts noch mehrere Seiten, hab aber io Moment nicht mehr alle im Kopf... Viele beschäftigen sich natürlich mit dem Spielen in 3D. Und das macht richtig Spaß!!! Aber dazu evtl. später mal mehr. Für einen "Spieletisch" bieten sich natürlich in erster Linie Spiele mit "top -Down" View an, also Spielfelder, die man quasi von oben betrachtet. z.B. Schlacht um Mittelerde I und II u.ä. 

Hier ein heißer Tipp: Legend - Hand of God. Ist zwar älter, aber ist gerade als Coverspiel auf der GAMESTAR Spielezeitung, also quasi for free. Ist ne Art Diablo-Klon und sieht super in 3D aus!!! Und hat genau den richtigen Blickwinkel. Konnte es aber leider nicht vom Spielen mit Multitouch überzeugen - gibt eben leider noch KEIN EINZIGES Multitouch Spiel.

So, demnächst mehr...

gunair

PS: Ihr habt geschrieben, dass es ne kostenpflichte Version ähnlich MAGIC geben soll? Das würde mich interessieren.


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (1. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

hab mich auch mal wieder durchgelesen nachdem ich wieder Internet habe. Schön wies bei euch weiter geht gefällt mir sehr gut. Schade, dass R.u.s.e. net mit multitouch geht wäre bestimmt geil gewesen naja hauptsache der ftt funktioniert und ihr kriegt ne gute Note xD


----------



## nahkillo94 (2. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

@gunair: Danke für die Links. Werde mich da mal durcharbeiten. Die "kostenpflichtige Version" von MAGIC such ich dir noch raus, hab ich grad nicht im Kopf. 

@RicKHuNt3R: Willkommen zurück!^^

So, es ist Zeit für das nächste Update. Es geht mal wieder um die Software. Gestern am *01.11.10* habe ich endlich meinen Treiber fertiggestellt. Also er ist nicht wirklich fertig, aber man kann ihn nutzen und wir 3 haben beschlossen Version *0.9* auszulassen. Somit sind wir direkt auf 1.0 gesprungen und Release Candidate ist Version *1.0.3.20*

Wieso der 01.11.10?? Hat keinen tieferen Sinn, sieht nur cool aus das Datum und ist eine Binärzahl. Na, welche ist es? 

Als erstes zeige ich euch die bisherigen Fortschritte beim Treiber, und wie er jetzt arbeitet. Ich habe mit den jeweiligen Versionen einfach mal in Paint etwas kreisähnliches gezogen, um es zu Demonstrieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Das ist Version 0.4.58.114. Man sieht deutlich wie ungenau er noch arbeitet bei der Übermittlung der Koordinaten. Alle paar cm wird er nur aktualisiert und so entsteht nix rundes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Das ist Version 0.7.8.12. Auf dem Bild erkennt man zwar keine großen Veränderungen, aber man merkt es bei der Nutzung, da er viel effizienter arbeitet und alles flüssiger läuft. An der Genauigkeit hatte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht viel erreicht. 

Version 0.8 habe ich jetzt mal ausgelassen, weil sich äußerlich auch nicht viel getan hat, nur in der Strukturierung des Codes und ein paar Bugs behoben. Also Service Pack 1 von v0.7 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dies ist die letzte Version. Version 1.0.3.20. Man sieht sehr gut, den Fortschritt von Version 0.8 bzw. 0.7 von 1.0 und deswegen ist es denke ich auch okay wenn wir 0.9 überspringen. Man kann ihn zwar noch verbessern, aber für unsere Zwecke reicht es vollkommen aus. 

Soviel zum Treiber. Dann haben wir jetzt auch die Vollversion von BumpTop, die multitouchfähige Desktop Software. Echt super die Software. Das ist so ein 3D-Desktop. Gibts hier zum Download: BumpTop Free - Download - CHIP Online




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und jetzt kommt die Krönung. Das erste Video gibt es! Im 1. Video zeigen wir nur den Tracker, kurz den Treiber und dann die Tests des Treibers mit MS Touchpack, dem Internet Explorer 11 und natürlich auch wieder Paint. 

BItte nicht enttäuscht sein von der extrem schlechten Qualität. Es ging jetzt nicht besser, musste schnell gehen. Die nächsten werden besser. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-Y5BAfSF84​


----------



## Bierseppi (2. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Super Vid jetzt kann man sich wenigstens mal was darunter vorstellen  mit was hat du da Gefilmt ???


----------



## nahkillo94 (2. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Siehste mal, es ist so schlecht, dass ich gefragt werde womit es gefilmt ist!^^
Das ist Bildschirmvideo, aber ich habe es schlecht konvertiert. Das original ist super, aber nachdem ich es durch Magix bearbeitet habe, sah es so ******* und verpixelt aus.


----------



## h_tobi (3. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Soooo schlimm ist es auch wieder nicht, mir hat es sehr gut gefallen. 
Prima, das soweit alles läuft, dann weiterhin alles Gute, das wird was richtig Feines.


----------



## Bierseppi (3. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

nein es war nicht so gemeint es war positiv betrachtet


----------



## nahkillo94 (12. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Hey Leute,

es gibt neues zu berichten! Sowohl gutes als auch schlechtes.

1. Das langersehnte Geld ist endlich angekommen. Am Montag dieser Woche sind 500€ von Carl Zeiss in Jena (die zusätzlichen Mittel) und 500€ von Alere Technologies GmbH/Stadt Jena angekommen. Wir haben uns natürlich sofort drangesetzt und bestellt was noch fehlt. Insgesamt haben wir also noch um die 1200€ zur Verfügung. Darin ist ein gaanz dickes Polster einberechnet, damit solche Geldprobleme nicht nocheinmal passieren. Lieber zuviel als zuwenig.

2. Aufgrund der Förderung durch Alere/Stadt Jena wurden wir zu einem Interview eingeladen ins Büro unseres Oberbürgermeisters. Das ganze findet am Montag statt. Wir werden den Artikel dann hier online stellen.

3. Am Montag ist ebenfalls die erste Konsultation mit unserem Seminarfachlehrer. Da wird alles erzählt was wir bis jetzt gemacht haben!

4. Wir haben kräftig Schimpfe von einem Sponsor bekommen, da die Website nicht aktuell war. Wir haben die seit Mai nicht mehr gepflegt, hatten jedoch eine umfangreiche Dokumentation versprochen. Wir haben bis Ende Dezember Zeit alles up-to-date zu bringen, sonst gibt es konsequenzen. 

5. Wir haben die letzten 4 Wochen lang die Website umgestaltet, aufgefüllt, aktualisiert und wollten pünktlich zu Neujahr eine schöne Webstie präsentieren. Leider wird das wohl nicht möglich sein, und dieser Sponsor wird seine Frist nocheinmal nach hinten setzen müssen. 

denn, ein Hacker hat den Server unseres Hosts gehackt, Vollzugriff übernommen und die Festplatte restlos gelöscht. ZUM KOTZEN!!!!!

Nun ist die neue Website von uns, die aufwändig erstellt war, die sämtlichen Inhalte und die Umfrage gelöscht. Sämtliche Umfrageergebnisse! Die ganze Aktion umsonst!! Das Design der Website haben wir, die Inhalte sind jedoch weg. Ich bin auch teilweise selbst schuld, da ich keine Sicherung erstellt hatte!!

Das wars erstmal. Am 20. und 21. November geht weiter mit ftT bauen. Nun wird es Zeit die Technik einzubauen und zu testen. Wir wollen dieses Jahr noch einen funktionsfähigen fantasTABLE haben!!

Achja, jetzt hätte ich das beste fast vergessen: Die erste Bestellung wurde bei uns eingereicht!! Zwar mit umfangreichem Designveränderungwünschen, aber es wurde einer bestellt!!! Tiefer, schöner, besser!


----------



## Chrismettal (12. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

oke, ausführliche antwort 

zu1. : Freut mich das ihr das Geld jetzt habt  aber so viel gibts doch nichtmehr zu machen das ein solches Polster eingeplant werden muss oder ? ^^

zu2. : Ich kanns nich erwarten den Artikel zu lesen 

zu3. : Ihm werden die Fortschritte gefallen 

zu4. : Das ist allerdings ärgerlich  was mich gleich zu- 

zu5. : -bringt, DAS ist verdammt hart -.- wie ich solche Hacker einfach hasse .. sämtliche Inhalte und Umfrageergebnisse futsch.. mein gott.. 
aber, daraus lernt man, das nächste mal wird gesichert 

und vorallem
IHR NEHMT BESTELLUNGEN AN ?!

soll das in massenproduktion ausaten ?

GO ON


----------



## totovo (12. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ja Hacker sind echt das aller letzte!

Wenn ich den in die Finger bekomme, dann  

Ja wir nehemen jetzt Bestellungen an 

Wir haben viele Designs im Angebot

Wir überlegen eine Firma zu gründen!


----------



## Chrismettal (12. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ja, bei hackern möchte man einfach nur reinschlagen -.-

und wie viel kostet eins der guten stücke so ungefähr wenn ich jetzt genau so eins bestellen würde wie ihr bis jetzt zusammengebaut habt ? 

Firma gründen? die Idee gefällt mir, aber ehrlich gesagt glaube ich weniger das ihr so viele verkaufen werdet, allein schon weil die tables so verdammt teuer sein müssen


----------



## totovo (12. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Handeln außerhalb des Marktplatzes ist leider verboten  

Ich denke mit genaug Werbung könnten wir genug verkaufen!


----------



## NCphalon (12. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Naja gut, es gibt ne Menge Leute die weit über 1000€ für en Designercouchtisch hinblättern, wieso dann net auch für en Tisch mit weniger Design dafür aber mehr Fähigkeiten? xD

Das mit dem Hacker is verdammt hart, ich frag mich auch was der damit erreichen will? Vllt wars einer von Apple der will dass euer Sponsor abspringt damit Apple mehr Zeit bekommt en "iTable" zu entwickeln und zu patentiern


----------



## Speedguru (13. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

das mit dem hacker ist echt schlecht, ich hoffe ihr schafft trotzdem alles


----------



## nahkillo94 (13. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ja, ich sehe auch keinen Sinn drin, dass der alles gelöscht hat. Was hat der davon außer uns zu schaden???

Ich will jetzt hier keinen Preis nennen wenn wir den verkaufen, aber es gibt in Deutschland 300 Unis und Hochschule die sich ein paar Surfaces von Microsoft gekauft haben und es gibt auch viele Firmen die sowas kaufen oder zumindest mieten. 

Ich denke in den privaten Haushalten wird es sich weniger durchsetzen. Wir hatten die Idee, dass wir den ja auch ohne PC und dem 3D-Kram anbieten könnten. Da würde der Preis nochmal gaaanz schön runter gehen und jeder könnte seinen eigenen PC einbauen. Die benötigte Software mit Anleitung natürlich alles dabei. 

Die reinen Materialkosten für so einen Table würden sich auf *2000€* belaufen. Ein bischen Gewinn wollen wir aber auch machen und für unsere Arbeit bezahlt werden. Zum Vergleich: MS Surface kostet in der günstigsten Version *14.800€* mit Versand und mit der Surface-Software *15.800€*!!! Rein von den Spezifikationen ist unserer besser, nur optisch ist er uns weit überlegen, aber das wird ja noch. Wir haben jetzt sozusagen einen Prototypen.

Nennt sich dann fantasTABLE-Rohling ohne pc!


----------



## Chrismettal (13. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Oha  2000€ reine materialkosten ist schon bitter.. und so viel arbeit wie investiert wurde, das muss schliesslich auch bezahlt werden 

aber um einiges günstiger als die Ms Surface , die optik kommt noch 
iwann sieht der fantastable so ähnlich aus wie die riesigen tables aus "Avatar" wo sie besprechen wie sie den heimatbaum am besten attackieren


----------



## nahkillo94 (13. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ja, unser Vorbild^^

Nur bekommen wir leider die Hologramme nicht so hin! 
Das wäre der Hammer! Dann wären wir MS weit überlegen^^


----------



## Chrismettal (13. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Wenn ihr die hologramme so genial hinbekommen würdet wärt ihr götter! 
ich seh schon kommen, in 100 - 150 Jahren werden forscher die ganzehn archive durchlesen und sich wundern das unsre Generation zu bl*d war ein lächerliches Hologramm zu bilden


----------



## totovo (13. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

ich denke es geht auch weniger als 2000€, ich bin mitlerweile der Meinung das sich mit Stahlblech und Plexiglas viel besser arbeiten lässt!

Damit könntnen wir den Surface schon im Design übertreffen!


----------



## Chrismettal (13. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Okey  ich hoffe ihr werdet (wenn ihr mit stahlblech und Plexi noch n Table bastelt) auch bilder hier rein stellen


----------



## h_tobi (13. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Das mit der Website ist wirklich sehr ärgerlich, ich hoffe, ihr bekommt sie bis Ende des Jahres wieder
gescheit zum Laufen.
Mit dem Tisch in Produktion zu gehen, klingt sehr interessant, ich hoffe, ihr könnt dann genug Einheiten absetzen.


----------



## totovo (13. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Bilder? Hier? Im Leben nicht


----------



## Chrismettal (13. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Die Gefahr das die Pcgh server gelöscht werden ist geringer als das die eurer Website nochmal gelöscht werden


----------



## NCphalon (14. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Wär ma en interessantes Experiment ob dieser Hacker das ganze Forum löschen würde wenn ihr das Material von der HP hier uppen würdet xDD


----------



## Species0001 (14. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Wurden die Daten eurer Seite schon überschrieben oder wieso konnte euer Host sie nicht wiederherstellen bzw. wieso bietet er kein Backup an?
Ist natürlich unschön das Ganze aber immerhin habt ihr bei der Sache auch was dazu gelernt: Immer nen Backup machen.


----------



## nahkillo94 (14. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ja, es werden automatisch Back-Ups gemacht, aber wir haben keinen Zugriff darauf, da wir gegen die AGB verstoßen haben, WIR haben nämlich eine Sicherheitslücke erzeugt!!! (ne frechheit!!)  Inzwischen wurden diese Back-Ups aber auch gelöscht, was ich nicht verstehe. Wieso werden die nach einer Woche schon gelöscht?? 

Sind die Server nicht vom Hoster an sich nochmal geschützt? Sind solche Rechenzentren so einfach zu hacken?? 

Ich glaube die Pcgh-Server sind nicht so einfach zu hacken^^
PS: Sind die auch gehostet oder haben die eigene?


----------



## NCphalon (14. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Also laut denic is pcgameshardware.de auf em computec nameserver drauf, ich denke der verlag hat eigene.


----------



## Luap12 (15. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

So. Einige der Bestellungen die Olli schonmal angesprochen hatte sind  auch schon gekommen. Ingesamt sind schon drei Pakete gekommen.

In Paket #1 waren: 

-2 Power-LED's
-9 Lüfterenkopplungen
-1 LED (ka wfür die ist  )
-und ein Anschalter Lamptron Vandalismusschalter 19mm - Silverline - red - Computer Shop - Hardware,

Paket #2:

-Sorta Clear 40 und Lösungsmittel
(über das noch benötigte Xylol zum Verdünnen wird Olli vllt. auch noch was sagen *g* (blöde Kuh!!!))

Paket #3:

-1m DVI-Kabel
-DVI zu DVI Adapter
-DVI zu VGA Adapter
-2x 1m S-ATA Kabel


So, das wars eigentlich soweit.
In den nächsten Pakten werden die SMD-LED's sein und die Rückprojektionsplexiglasplatte (was für ein Wort^^)



LG
Luap12


----------



## totovo (15. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Vandaschalter und LED´s sind inzwischen bei mir und werden die Tage "leicht" "modifiziert"


----------



## nahkillo94 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Sehr schön tovo. Mach ihn nicht kaputt. Weiß jemand zufällig welche Pins von den 6 Pins des Vandalismusschalter für was ist?? Also 2 sind schonmal für die LED. 


Wir waren ja gestern bei der Stadtverwaltung und die haben uns interviewt, da die sich ja um das Geld von Alere gekümmert haben. Hier die heutigen Artikel aus der TLZ. Der erste sogar auf dem Titelblatt!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier der 2.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bierseppi (16. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

super super


----------



## h_tobi (17. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Prima Jungs, ihr habt es euch auch redlich verdient, dann weiterhin alles Gute, damit euer Tisch die Erwartungen erfüllen kann.


----------



## Speedguru (17. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Super, freue mich für euch!!


----------



## nahkillo94 (21. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Gestern und heute waren wir mit dem Einbau der meisten Elektrischen Teile und restlichen Säge- und Bohrarbeiten beschäftigt. 

Am Freitag waren wir nochmal im Baumarkt und haben ein paar Teile für die Spiegelhalterung und sonstigen Kleinkram gekauft.

Wundert euch nicht das man nicht soviel auf den Bildern sieht. Wir waren mehr mit arbeiten als fotografieren beschäftigt und deswegen kommt die Arbeit dieses Wochenendes nicht wirklich rüber.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unser Vandalismus-Schalter für den PC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Lüfter haben wir auch alle fertig montiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist unsere Lüftersteuerung. Tovo lötet uns einen Schalter an, mit dem man dann zwischen 5 und 7 V (oder 12V) schalten kann. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier die passenden Lüftergitter dazu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Paul hat währenddessen unseren Anschalter modifiziert, so dass wir ihn auch ohne Sicherung betreiben können. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und er durfte wieder seine Lieblingsbeschäftigung ausüben: Löten! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier ist er fertig. Damit auch nix passiert haben wir ihn vollgestopft mit Heißkleber. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier seht ihr unseren PC, der an der Wand hängen muss. Wir haben uns spontan dazu entschieden, da uns aufgefallen ist, dass der Spiegel zu groß ist und der PC nicht daneben passen würde. Außerdem sieht es ja auch gut aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier seht ihr die Rückprojektionsplatte zum ersten Mal eingebaut. Der Handabdruck ist klar und deutlich zu erkennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sieht es von oben aus. DIe Rückprojektionsplatte liegt über der normalen Plexiglassplatte und die beiden sind durch einen Aluminiumrahmen verbunden. In diesen wird von innen dann die LED-Strippe angeklebt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier noch ein Gesamtbild. Wie gesagt seht ihr nicht alle arbeiten von uns, aber die Bilder reichen wir noch nach. Wir haben z.B. noch die Icy-Box eingebaut, die Fernbedienung für den Beamer, 3D-Vision-Basis, Vanda-Schalter und die Kabel ordentlich im ftT verlegt mit Schläuchen. 

Zum nächsten Update wird der Spiegel, die IR-Filter und die neuen LED's da sein. Drückt uns ganz doll die Daumen das dass multi-touch dann geht. 

PS: Weiß jemand von euch was "Direct Bank Deposit" für eine Zahlungsart ist?


Das hätte ich fast vergessen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nahkillo94 (21. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ich hab doch noch ein paar Bilder gefunden:

Ein Lautsprecher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die Icy-Box:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nochmal der PC:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrismettal (21. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

ich seh beim vorletzten post keine bilder 
aber beim zweiten post, wird rund um die icy box nochmal anchlackiert ? das sieht ja ein wenig unschön aus  aber trodzdem geile arbeit ^^


----------



## Semme (21. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Wann sehen wir den Tisch in Aktion?


----------



## h_tobi (22. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ich muss mich Chrismetall anschließen die Bilder vom vorletzten Post sind nicht zu sehen.


----------



## wirelessy (22. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Das ist richtig.


----------



## Bierseppi (22. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

die ersten bilder sieht man nicht


----------



## nahkillo94 (22. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

sorry Leute,

ich bin echt zu blöd dafür. Komischerweise werden sie bei mir angezeigt. Ich schwöre es!!! Liegt wahrscheinlich dran dass ich zwischendurch mal weg bin und 2 Stunden später weitergemacht habe.

Ich hab jetzt aber keine Zeit und werde sie heute abend nochmal uploaden, da ich jetzt zu SPort muss


----------



## Chrismettal (22. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Okey, dann tu du sport machen tun und dann tust du die bilder hochladen tun heut abend tun  viel spass


----------



## nahkillo94 (22. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Fertig. Jetzt funktioniert es aber!


----------



## Chrismettal (22. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Wundervoll  solang das netzteil nicht irgendwan runterrauscht und alles sauber zerheckselt aufn weg nach unten ist alles perfekt ^^


----------



## nahkillo94 (22. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ja, das wäre echt doof. Zurzeit wackelt es noch ziemlich rum, da Tovo kategorisch dagegen ist einen weiteren Winkel oben am Netzteil anzubringen. 

Um auf deine vorherige Frage zu antworten. Ja an einigen Stellen wird die Farbe nochmal aufgefrischt. Diesmal professionel und das um die icy-box ist alles Staub und Sägespähne. Sieht nur so hässlich aus, außer diese eine Schlitz am rechten Rand, der haben wir inzwischen aufgefüllt.

@Semme:
Wenn alles glatt läuft, d.h. Spiegel, LED's und Filter bald kommen, seht ihr ihn in 2-3 Wochen in Aktion. Das wird echt aufregend!!!


----------



## Chrismettal (23. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Guuuut  weil auf den icybox bild siehts echt.. unschön aus noch 

@totovo.. WINKEL! winkel sind deine freundee  schenke deinen netzteil einen weiteren wiiiinkel


----------



## totovo (23. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

das geht nicht...

da ist der Stromanschluss im Weg^^

einer hält es, der die anderen beiden sützen von unten, oder soll ich mal auf gut Glück ein Loch ins NT bohren  ?


----------



## Chrismettal (23. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

oke.. dann lassen wir das lieber in der kiste für schlechte ideen meinerseits

*reintu*


----------



## totovo (24. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



Ich baue grad ne Lüftersteuerung für den FtT, kann mir mal einer sagen was ich für ein Wiederstand brauche um von 12V auf 7V bzw. 8V zu kommen?

eigentlich doch 50Ohm, oder?

Ich bin da grad echt zu blöd für


----------



## MiToKo (24. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Wenn du die 12V Leitung mit den 5 V als Nullleiter nimmst, kommst du auf die 7 V.


----------



## totovo (24. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

hä?

wie soll das denn gehen?

ich kann doch nicht zwei Plus-Pole miteinander verbinden, dann verursache ich ja nen Kurzscluss


----------



## MiToKo (24. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

100% weiß ich auch nicht darüber bescheid, aber bei den normalen 7V Adapter für Lüfter sind auch nur die Kabel mit dem Gelben und den Roten Kabel des Molex Stranges verbunden.


----------



## Chaoswave (24. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

vielleicht hilft dir das hier


----------



## totovo (24. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

ja, oke!

Wird aber bei meiner Schaltung nicht funktionieren, da brauche ich nen Wiederstand!

Aber danke trotzdem!


----------



## Gast1111 (24. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



totovo schrieb:


> Ich baue grad ne Lüftersteuerung für den FtT, kann mir mal einer sagen was ich für ein Wiederstand brauche um von 12V auf 7V bzw. 8V zu kommen?
> 
> eigentlich doch 50Ohm, oder?
> 
> Ich bin da grad echt zu blöd für


Hängt das nicht von der Ameperezahl ab?


----------



## Chrismettal (24. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

wenn man den lüfter zwichen 12 und 5 volt hängt hat man 7 volt geregelten lüfter
bei ein kabel an 5 volt un das andre an masse hat man 5 volt
und bei 12 volt und masse hat man logischerweise 12 volt
n kurzen hab ich noch nie gemacht der iwas geschadet hat, am laufenden pc rumprobiert un nix passiert ^^


----------



## Gast1111 (24. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



Chrismettal schrieb:


> wenn man den lüfter zwichen 12 und 5 volt hängt hat man 7 volt geregelten lüfter
> bei ein kabel an 5 volt un das andre an masse hat man 5 volt
> und bei 12 volt und masse hat man logischerweise 12 volt
> n kurzen hab ich noch nie gemacht der iwas geschadet hat, am laufenden pc rumprobiert un nix passiert ^^


Hmm müsste bei gleicher Stromstärke nicht 12+5=17 17/2=8.5V sein?


----------



## h_tobi (24. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

So weit ich weiß, wird der Spannungsabfall zwischen den beiden Leitungen abgenommen, also die Differenz zwischen 5 und 12 Volt.
Ein gelernter Elektriker wird es wohl besser erklären können. Auf jeden Fall funktioniert es einwandfrei.


----------



## Chrismettal (24. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hmm müsste bei gleicher Stromstärke nicht 12+5=17 17/2=8.5V sein?



also du meinst das 8,5 volt rauskommen wenn ich zwichen 12 und 5 anschliesse ? neiin dann kommt 7 volt raus, frag mich nicht wieso aber es ist so


----------



## we3dm4n (24. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ist doch auch völlig egal, da er offensichtlich eine Schaltung hat und keinen Molexstecker, wo er durch best. Kabelkombinationen 5V, 7V oder 12V wählen kann.

Bei den meisten Lüftern hast du nur eine Angabe für Spannung und Stromstärke. Der Lüfter soll auf bspw. 7V laufen?
Dann bediene dich des URIs 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NEEE...nicht dieser Hochstapler...ich meine die Formel, die ich noch aus Phyik kenne.

U=R*I also R=U/I

U und I sind bekannt (7V möchten wir und der Lüfter sagt dazu 0.09A) -> EINSETZEN 

R=7/0.09=77.7777... (Periode eben)


Soviel weiß ich jedenfalls noch aus Physik.


----------



## Bierseppi (24. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

du musst die differenz bilden aus den 12V und den 7V und dann musst du die 5V die du bekommst in die Formel einsetzen dann kommst du auf 55,5555 OHM und das heißt du benötigst einen einen 56OHM Widerstand wie: DRÜCK MICH !!


----------



## totovo (24. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

ahhhhhhhhhhh

ja, ich wusste das das irgendwas mit nen par und fünfzig war, aber ich wusste nicht mehr wie man darauf kommt^^


----------



## Bierseppi (24. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

also das ist wenn du mit 7V betreiben willst mit 5V brauchst du 77,7777OHM also 75OHM wiederstände: Jetzt mal ganz stark drücken


----------



## totovo (24. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

nene 7 ist korrekt, brauche ich Hochlastwiederstände, wenn ich da neun Lüfter dran packen will??

morgen gibts mal Bilder von der Geschichte...


----------



## nahkillo94 (24. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Das gibts ja gar nicht. Wir reden hier von unseren Projekt und da schreibt kaum jemand und es ist nix los, und dann kommt tovo mit einer kleinen Lüftersteuerung, dann kommt ihr alle aus euren Löchern hervor^^

Es gibt Neuigkeiten, die LED's und Filter sind unterwegs, kommen aber leider nicht mehr diese Woche an. Erst nächsten Montag oder Dienstag, d.h. dieses Wochenende seht ihr ihn noch nicht in Aktion. Frühestens in 2 Wochen, da ist dann das nächste Treffen. 

PS: Jemand eine Idee, wie man per Knopfdruck (richtiger Knopf) die Bildschirmtastatur aufrufen könnte?


----------



## Bierseppi (25. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

also du musst ja eh vor jedem Lüfer einen widerstand löten denn sonst ist es ein  bisschen zu viel und unmengen von geld kosten diese auch nicht


----------



## we3dm4n (25. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Würde gerne wissen, wie du mit der Differenz von 5V auf 77,77 kommst?

Eigenlich sollte man die von mir gepostete Formel nehmen, deinen Weg verstehe ich irgendwie nicht...erklär mir das mal bitte.


Bildschirmtastatur aufrufen per Knopfdruck würde ich mich an einem Makro orientieren? Man kann doch bestimmt sowas basteln und per USB anschließen, dann ein Script schreiben oder per Programm die Funktion einstellen^^
Soviel zur Theorie


----------



## totovo (25. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

So hier wie versprochen die Bilder vom Problem 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## Bierseppi (25. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

ganz einfach du BRauchst die Formel R=U/I und U ist die Spannung die du wegbekommen Willst ... I ist das 0,09Ampere ... Also die dann geteilt ergeben 55,555555 OHM .
Wenn du die Lüfter mit 5V betreiben Willst hast du also 7V Spannung die du wegbekommen willst du da kommen 77,7777OHM Raus und mit den von mir geposteten Widerständen funktioniert das dann du brauchst halt dann pro Lüfter einen oder wenn du 2 seriell schaltest also in Reihe kannst du beide ganz einfach mit 6V betreiben das blöde ist halt nur dass wenn ein Lüfter ausfällt beide tot sind .  6V sind übrigens besser für den lüfter motor da es bei 5V vorkommen kann das die Lüfter bei start des PC'S nicht anlaufen.


----------



## Chrismettal (25. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

DOH
mein Physik Lehrer würde mich dafür hassen das ich nicht den lieben schweizer kanton eingesetzt hab
gut das ein anderer die Idee hatte


----------



## Bierseppi (25. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

du könntest auch mit einem besonderen schalter es so machen dass du den bzw. die lüfter mit einem schalter in den 3 stufen regelst also 12V direkt dann 7V und dann 5V das wäre schon was schönes


----------



## totovo (25. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

naja ob wir jetzt ein schalter oder zwei haben, spielt kaum eine Rolle!

aber vielen Dank für deine Erklärungen!


----------



## Gast1111 (25. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Totovo wie weit biste?


----------



## totovo (25. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

womit? 

Die Lüftersteuerung ist bis auf den Wiederstand fertig^^


----------



## nahkillo94 (25. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Hast du bedacht, dass an einem Lüfterkabel 2 Lüfter dranhängen? Geht das dann mit der Steuerung?

Es gibt wieder Neuigkeiten: Ich wurde grad vom Spiegel-Shop angerufen, der Spiegel kommt morgen!

@Bierseppi:
Stimmt, einen der Lüfter mussten wir anschubsen wenn der auf 5V läuft, aber nach ein paar Sekunden geht es.


----------



## totovo (25. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

ja sicher


----------



## Bierseppi (25. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

also das ist aber glaub ich nicht gut mit den 5V dass du erst anschubsen musst denn es kann sein wenn du nicht dran denkst anzuschubsen dann kann es sein dass wenn es blöd läuft deine spule im Lüfter durchgrillt


----------



## totovo (25. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

die laufen bei 5V haben wir schon getestet!


----------



## Bierseppi (25. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

aso ausser einer


----------



## totovo (25. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

wie außer einer? ??


----------



## Bierseppi (25. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



> Stimmt, einen der Lüfter mussten wir anschubsen wenn der auf 5V läuft, aber nach ein paar Sekunden geht es.


Das hat dein Kollege gesagt


----------



## totovo (25. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

achso^^

den prügeln wir dann ein bischen!


----------



## Bierseppi (25. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

aso  ja dann


----------



## Gast1111 (25. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



totovo schrieb:


> achso^^
> 
> den prügeln wir dann ein bischen!


Wie wärs ein einen wenig kleineren Widerstand vorzuschalten?


----------



## Bierseppi (26. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

das hatte ich auch schon gesagt


----------



## Gast1111 (26. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ich sehe es nirgendwo ^^


----------



## Luap12 (28. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

So, hier mal wieder ein kleineres Update, der Spiegel ist nämlich gekommen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, hier der Spiegel, 50cmx60cm, verpackt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Runde entpackt. Hab extra mit Blitzlich fotografiert damit man sieht wie dreckig der ist!! Also, wenn wir dann fTt serienmäßig bauen, schauen wir uns nach einem anderen Spiegellieferer um!^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit noch ein bisschen Spannung ins Update kommt haben ich gleich mal ausprobiert wie Beamer, Spiegel und Rückproplatte sich vertragen. Also habe ich mal alles so aufgebaut wie es später sein soll, abgesehen vom Netbook natürlich^^. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, andere Ansicht nochmal...
Die Sicht von mir ist dann auch die Sicht wie der Betrachter schaut. Auf dem Bild kommt es nicht so rüber, aber es sieht gut aus.



So, das wars auch schon wieder. Das nächste Update wird dann vom Freitag (3.12.) handeln, da bauen wir dann den Spiegel ein und machen noch ein paar kleine Restarbeiten.




LG
Luap12


----------



## h_tobi (28. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Das sieht richtig gut aus, dann viel Erfolg beim Zusammenbau, ich bin auf die Bilder gespannt.


----------



## totovo (28. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

super!

hoffen wir mal das es die LED´s aus den USA rausschaffen!

mal sehen ob wir dann am Freitag schon Funktionstests machen können...
am Samstag ist dann aber erst mal Freizeit angesagt, mal sehen, vllt. können wir den funktionierenden Tisch dann mit ner Flasche Sekt auf der Lanparty am Samstag feiern!

(Ich blick bei dem Satz selbst nicht durch, als ich am ende war, war ich verwirrt  )


----------



## Chrismettal (28. November 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

okey der letzte satzist eindeutig verwirrend aber verständlich 

sieht echt schön aus der spiegel


----------



## nahkillo94 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ich habe eine schlechte Nachricht. Das Versprechen dass wir euch den ftT morgen in Aktion zeigen, können wir leider nicht einhalten. Aufgrund des *lahmarschigen Zolls* in Frankfurt a. Main und des aktuellen Wetters in Europa haben wir die LED's und den rest nicht bekommen und können noch nicht loslegen.


----------



## Gast1111 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ist natürlich schade


----------



## Luap12 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

aber wir können doch evt. die alten LED's etwas in gang bringen und es mit denen probieren, wenn die morgen net scheint, oder!?


----------



## Timsu (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Tolles Projekt!
Ich komme auch aus Jena.
mfG Timsu


----------



## totovo (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

cool! 

gehst du noch zur schule?


----------



## flix (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Find dein Projekt super.
Schönes Spielzeug


----------



## Timsu (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



totovo schrieb:


> cool!
> 
> gehst du noch zur schule?


Ja, klar!


----------



## Luap12 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



Timsu schrieb:


> Ja, klar!



Cool, wohin??



Also, wir haben mal wieder einen Arbeitstag hinter uns (heute war schulfrei^^). Die LED's sind leider noch nicht gekommen.
Deshalb haben wir heute vor allem diverse Kleinarbeiten gemacht, wie zum Beispiel 1 Loch durch die beiden Plexiglasplattten gebort (ihr glaubt gar net wie lang es dauert sich durch 8mm Plexiglas zu bohren, wenn man die Platten net schrotten will!!). Außerdem haben wir eine Stromverlängerung für das Slot-In Laufwerk gebaut. Und den Tisch auf unsere Räder gestellt, endlich! 

Tovo tellt hoffentlich noch seine Bilder rein, wenn net, mach ich noch welche!



LG
Luap12



PS: Morgen machen wir ne 7-er LAN,denke da gibts auch noch Fotos davon!!^^


----------



## totovo (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

*UPDATE!!!*

So Ich will euch die Bilder von letztem Freitag nicht länger vorenthalten!

So als erstes noch mal ne Gesammtansicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Olli schraubte die letzten Lüftergitter an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiegelhalterung geklebt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann stand er endlich auf Rädern, der Tisch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das Loch in der Plexiplatte, das dauert echt ewig, mit dem Bohren,aber es soll ja nicht splittern!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die LED´s sind mittlerweile beim Zoll in Jena, mal sehen wie viel wir blechen müssen!

mfg


----------



## h_tobi (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Es wird von mal zu mal besser, dann drück ich euch die Daumen, das ihr die LEDs schnell aus dem Zoll bekommt.


----------



## nahkillo94 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Danke!

Das Paket ist übrigens in Zollamt in Jena angekommen. Es wurde uns wortwörtlich gesagt, wir sollen eine Stange Geld mitbringen.

Ich finde das reine Abzocke, was der Zoll da betreibt und es macht mich verdammt wütend!!!!! 

Die können so ein paar Armen Schülern wie uns, für ein Schulprojekt nicht so dass Geld aus den Taschen ziehen!!!


----------



## h_tobi (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Gewöhnt euch dran, wenn ihr später arbeiten geht, wird es noch schlimmer mit dem Geld aus der Tasche ziehen.
Das ist das Einzige, was unser Staat in Perfektion beherrscht.


----------



## Luap12 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Wieder Update!!!!!!!!


Olli und ich waren gestern beim Zoll (denn das sind ja Beamte und die arbeiten Samstag ja nicht) und haben unser Paket aus den USA abgeholt. Eine geschlagene 3/4h haben wir darauf gewartet das Paket mitnehmen zu können, unsere Trude war so lahmarschig das glaubt ihr nicht. Und am Ende durften wir für ihren "tollen" Service (   ) auch noch 70,66€ bezahlen. Aber dabei war sie schon gnädig (wahrscheinlich hatte sie kein Bock noch mehr Zettel auszufüllen) und hat uns nur die reinen Einfuhrsteuern berechnet. Aber nun ja, zurück zum Paket.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier unser Paket (wir mussten es vor Ort aufmachen (K.A. warum, hatten die in F. a. M. eig schon gemacht).





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die Bestellliste, fakks sie jmd interessiert^^.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind die LED's, sehr gut verpackt!! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links, das Netzteil der LED's, diverse Objektive/ Filter für die WebCams und nen paar Kabel für die LED's.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier alles noch mal ausgepackt. Die LED's sind, wie man sieht, auf eine Rolle aufgewickelt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rolle von Nahem.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich waren wir schon gespannt ob und wie die LED's funzen und haben sie durch mein Zimmer gelegt (sind 5m^^). 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal eine Nahaufnahme. Alle drei LED's kann man das Band abreißen oder schneiden und durch Kabel verbinden, si legen wir die LED's dann auch um die Ecke.



LED's haben übrigens super gefunzt, davon hat aber nur Olli ein Bild, denn 'ne EOS 450D () kann leider nichts Infrarotes sehen .

Am Montag wollen Olli und Tovo evt. zwischen ihrem Sportunterricht zu mir kommen und dann bauen wir die LED's ein und testen mal.
Und dann können wir den fast fertigen Tisch vllt am Mittwoch unseren Semilehrern präsentieren. 



LG
Luap12


----------



## h_tobi (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Sehr schön, das es endlich geklappt hat, dann viel Erfolg beim Einbau und der ersten Präsentation, 
ich bin auf den Bericht gespannt.


----------



## totovo (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

wieso passiert das alles hinter meinem Rücken??

Ich weiß von rein gar nichts, auch nicht, dass ich montag zwischen Sport irgendwo hin gehe


----------



## Gast1111 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

xD Tya jetzt weißt dus


----------



## Luap12 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



totovo schrieb:


> wieso passiert das alles hinter meinem Rücken??
> 
> Ich weiß von rein gar nichts, auch nicht, dass ich montag zwischen Sport irgendwo hin gehe



Tja, siehste mal wie's mir manchmal geht! Aber jetzt weißt du es ja. Und Freitag nach der Schule warst du ja schon weg, sonst hätten wir dich natürlich mitgenommen. Und Samstag haben die net auf, sonst hätten wir es da gemacht. Und Montag zwischen Sport hätten wir grad mal das Paket holen können --> Dienstag hätten wir es net einbauen können --> Mittwoch kommen Herr Beyer und Jonny.
Und da du zwischen Sport sowieso nichts zu tun hast (zumindest sonst nie^^) haben wir uns gedacht das passt.
Und nochmal absagen können wir net^^


----------



## totovo (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Es geht Leute, es geht!!!!

Wir haben die LED´s eingebaut und verschiedenen Platten konstelationen getestet und es geht jetzt so was von einwandfrei, bei vollem Tageslicht das glaubt ihr gar nicht!!!

Ich hoffe Paul macht noch die Bilder rein, wenn er "lust" haben sollte...

Ich kann leider nicht ausführlicher, alles sehr stressig hier!

lg


----------



## Luap12 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Olli wollte die Fotos machen, ich hab sie ihm vorhin geschickt!


----------



## nahkillo94 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

JUHUUUU!! Ich kann es bestätigen!!

Ihr glaub gar nicht wie gut das geht. Jetzt noch die Silikonschicht und dann ist es perfekt!!!

Wir haben spontan ein paar Plattenkonstelationen probiert, da die ursprüngliche (Rückprojektionsplatte und dann Plexiglas) nicht funktioniert hat. Dann haben wir ein paar Möglichkeiten probiert bis wir schließlich als oberstes die Plexiglassplatte und drunter die Rückprojektionsplatte hatten.

Hier sind die Bilder des Tages, sind nicht soviele, wir waren damit beschäftigt uns zu freuen!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nahkillo94 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Achja, Mittwoch wird es noch besser, da das heute alles komisch und improvisatorisch aufgebaut war. Wenn die Kamera, Spiegel, Beamer und Silikonschicht richtig sitzen, wird es noch besser.

Als nächstes probieren wir ob der Beamer die Kameraaufzeichnung stört. Das ist das einzige Problem was dann noch gelöst werden muss, aber dafür würden wir dann einfach einen Hot Mirror kaufen.


----------



## Der Maniac (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Hier hab ich schon lange nimmer reingegeuckt! 

Sieht ja super aus, auch die Trackingsoftware...  

Inwiefern kann denn der Beamer die Kameras stören? Durch die Strahlung? Helligkeit? oder wie? Und was zur Hölle ist ein "Hot Mirror"? Hat da jemand mal ne Laienerklärung?


----------



## totovo (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

also natürlich strahlt auch der Beamer in der Wellenlänge von den LED´s Infrarotstrahlung aus, dadurch könnten auf der Platte "Hot-spot´s" entstehen, die mit getrackt werden!

Ein Hot Mirror ist eine art Spiegel der, im richtigen Winkel aufgestellt, nur den sichtbaren Teil des lichtes durchläst und den Rest umlenkt!

ich hoffe das war verständlich


----------



## STSLeon (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Saubere Sache! Geil wie gut das jetzt funktioniert! Großes Kompliment an euch


----------



## Der Maniac (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

@ Totovo

Ja, das war verständlich, zumindest für mich! Einfache Erklärung 

Mal sehen wie das Endergebnis aussieht, unser Office-Istitut hier in Oldenburg hat sowas ähnliches auchschon gebaut, allerdings funktionierte die SOftware da nicht Systemübergreifend sondern nur in einem eigens dafür geschriebenen Programm... WEnn ich das richtig verstanden habe dann soll das bei euch ja überall funktionieren, oder nicht?


----------



## nahkillo94 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

RICHTIG!!! Dafür habe ich monatelang den Treiber gemacht


----------



## Der Maniac (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Und mit sowas schlag ich mich auch grad rum, nur für eine Intelligente Ameplsteuerun, die es in dieser Form noch nicht gibt von der Technik her...^^ Das ist vielleicht eine Drecksarbeit! Da kann ich dich voll und ganz verstehen  Fetten Repekt vor dem Treiber/Programm!!!


----------



## nahkillo94 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Danke, danke! 

Was macht denn eine intelligente Ampelsteuerung?


----------



## Der Maniac (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ich sag mal soviel, sie soll dazu beitragen den Spritverbrauch zu senken durch schlaues Schalten der einzelnen Ampelphasen. Rest bleibt erstmal mein Wissen, wir wollen ja die einzigen bleiben, die sowas entwickeln...


----------



## nahkillo94 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

aahh...

coole sache. Klingt nach sehr viel Code-Arbeit.


----------



## Chrismettal (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Sie es als eine Herausforderung :Ugly:

Grosses lob meinerseits zu dem ganzen projekt! es ist echt genial wie das schon klappt


----------



## h_tobi (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Sehr schöne Bilder, es freut mich, das der Tisch funktioniert. 
Die restlichen Kleinigkeiten bekommt ihr auch noch in den Griff, da habe ich keine Bedenken.


----------



## nahkillo94 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ihr wartet bestimmt schon sehnsüchtig hinter euren Monitoren auf ein Update


Also es gibt mal wieder tolle Neuigkeiten!!

Heute war Test mit Beamer und Spiegel und ordentlich montierter Kamera, und es war ein voller Erfolg!!! Die Eingaben funktionieren besser denn jeh!! Es gibt dennoch kleine bis mittelgroße Probleme zu lösen, aber wäre ja langweilig wenn alles glatt geht 

Also Fazit des Tages: 

-->Beamer stört die Aufzeichnung kaum,evtl kaufen wir dennoch einen Hot Mirror

-->wir bauen doch 2 Kameras ein, da wir dann eine besser Abtastrate haben

-->Silikonschichten sind dringend nötig


Ich werde im Laufe des Abends oder spätestens morgen ein paar Videos von unseren Tests einstellen!! Hoffe sie werden euch gefallen. Unser Lehrer findet unsere Arbeit übrigens im großen und ganzen gut.


----------



## Der Maniac (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

*froi*


----------



## nahkillo94 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Hier erstmal ein Video. Wie ihr seht funktioniert es viel besser als vorher und ist kein Vergleich zu den vorigen Malen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lup-PwBCWPk​


----------



## NCphalon (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Muss es eigentlich Plexiglas für die Oberfläche sein? Da gibts doch deutlich kratzfestere Alternativen...


----------



## h_tobi (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Na, das sieht doch schon richtig gut aus, beim Zeichenprogramm ist mir eine Verzögerung 
aufgefallen, ist das normal oder kann das noch verbessert werden?


----------



## nahkillo94 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Wird noch verbessert. Mein Notebook ist nicht hinterher gekommen und war übelst überlastet.

@NCphalon:
Es kommt noch eine 1-2mm dicke Silikonfolie ganz oben drauf. Verstärkt den Kontrast und fühlt sich besser an. Zwischen den beiden bisherigen Platten kommt auch eine, da dazwischen Luft ist.


----------



## Chrismettal (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Funktioniert ja prima  im ersten moment hab ich garnicht realisiert das das am anfang in spiel war  ich dachte das wär eine art digitales aquarium 

Achja, unterstützt ruse jetzt eigentlich Multitouch ? ich habs zwar gekafut aber manche sagen ja manche sagen nein und testen kann ichs nich


----------



## nahkillo94 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Stimmt! Das probieren wir beim nächsten mal. Wird allerdings nicht mehr dieses Jahr sein. Wir haben unser Jahresziel erreicht, zumindest hardwareseitig, und jetzt ist erstmal Pause. In Weihnachtsferien wird nix gemacht.


----------



## Chrismettal (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Okey  es wqird hart die weinachtsferien ohne euer Projekt zu überleben  ich werd mich einfach so lang einfrieren lassen , ich schreib noch schnell n programm das mich bei antwort in diesem Thread auftaut


----------



## nahkillo94 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



Chrismettal schrieb:


> Okey  es wqird hart die weinachtsferien ohne euer Projekt zu überleben  ich werd mich einfach so lang einfrieren lassen , ich schreib noch schnell n programm das mich bei antwort in diesem Thread auftaut





Ich denke in C# müsste das gut gehen^^


----------



## Luap12 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



Chrismettal schrieb:


> Okey  es wqird hart die weinachtsferien ohne euer Projekt zu überleben  ich werd mich einfach so lang einfrieren lassen , ich schreib noch schnell n programm das mich bei antwort in diesem Thread auftaut



Ich glaube, du schaust Stargate Atlantis^^

@ Olli? Wo willst du Ruse herbekommen?


----------



## nahkillo94 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Sollte auch mit der Beta gehen. Ansonsten laden wir uns die Demo runter.


----------



## Chrismettal (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Nein ich schaue nicht stargate atlantis ich schaue Southpark  Cartman lässt sich einfrieren um die zeit zu überbrücken bis die Wii rauskommt 

Ja es gibt eine Demo, die reicht für Multitouch test denk ich mal 
Ansonsten amazon


----------



## STSLeon (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Das Video ist geil, erinnert mich ein bißchen an Minority Report


----------



## Gnome (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Sieht ja richtig Klasse aus! Weiter so


----------



## Chrismettal (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Oh shit, sry hab im falschen Thread  gepostet


----------



## exa (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

werdet ihr euch nun der 3D Steuerung widmen, oder gibts jetz nur noch Optimierungen?


----------



## Luap12 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Wir werden uns schon noch der 3D Steuerung widmen, nur wir wollten erstmal das es überhaupt funzt.


----------



## nahkillo94 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Die Entwicklung der 3D-Steuerung hat schon begonnen. Genaueres dazu sagen wir jedoch nicht. Wird eine Überraschung. Nichtmal unser Lehrer, Fachbetreuer und Sponsoren wissen darüber bescheid.


----------



## Der Maniac (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Dann wollen wir mal hoffen das die hier nicht so oft reinschauen  Sonst wissen die das auf einmal doch rein zufällig :p


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

 Ach ich liebe euer Projekt 
PS Mir fällt gerade auf ich muss in die Danksagungen kommen 
Wegen der CPU von PCGH  (Man benutze die SuFu)


----------



## totovo (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ja Klar kommst du in die Danksagung (Aber nicht nur für Vermittlungsarbeit), das Finanzielle klären wir noch 

Ich schicke dir per PN meine Kontodaten


----------



## nahkillo94 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Echt mal! Ich habe grad geguckt: du stehst sogar drauf^^


----------



## Gast1111 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

 Das freut mich


----------



## totovo (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

So Leute nach langer Zeit melden wir uns zurück!

Die Ferien liegen nun schon einige Zeit zurück, und wir hatten viel in der Schule zu tun, aber morgen geht es endlich weiter!
Wir wollen morgen das release Stadium erreichen, denn am Mittwoch kommen unsere Sponsoren, um den Fortschritt zu Begutachten.

mfg


----------



## Der Maniac (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Wow, nicht schlecht! 

Wann hofft ihr denn vollständig fertig zu sein? Ist das in nächster Zeit?  Wäre ja blöd, dann kann man hier nichtmehr so gut staunen xD


----------



## totovo (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

naja, da wir erst im Frühjahr wieder lackieren können dauerts wohl noch ein Weilchen


----------



## Morpheus1822 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Sehr cooles Projekt, schade dass ich erst jetzt davon erfahren habe, respekt!

Ich abo den rest mal


----------



## Dukex2 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Bin durch die Main auf euch gestoßen und mir fehlen die Worte...
Einfach nur spitze was ihr da auf die Beine gestellt habt. Ihr seid die Zukunft.


----------



## totovo (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ich danke euch!


----------



## h_tobi (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ich drücke euch für Mittwoch die Daumen und hoffe, das Alles glatt läuft.


----------



## Luap12 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

So UPDATE vom Samstag!

Viel gemacht haben wir eigentlich nicht, aber vorallem kleinscheiß, was wahnsinnig viel Zeit gebraucht hat!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier baut Tovo grad den Rechner mal wieder ein.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal unsere SMD-LED-Leiste. Da das schwarze Anschlusskabel gerissen war wurde es neu angelötet, dreimal dürft ihr raten von wem *knirsch*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unser Spiegel in seiner fertigen Spiegelhalterung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal die Halterung in Nahansicht...
(war 'ne verdammt geile Idee von Tovo es so zu machen, muss man schon sagen) 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da die Fernbedienung in ihrem Loch (seht ihr auf dem nächsten Bild) nicht bis zum Beamer vordringen kann musste die LED verlängert werden, was heißt: LED ablöten, langes Kabel dranlöten, LED an Kabel löten. Und ihr dürft wieder raten wer es gemacht hat, aber idesmal nur 2 mal!! *g*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die kleine LED. Rechts in das Loch komt die Fernbedienung. Da da die LED aber volles Haus gegen das Holz strahlt kommt beim Beamer nichts mehr an.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal der mittlerweile fertig angebaute Rechner.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist unser Anschalter, oder besser, das sollte er werden. An dem Teil funzte nach der Bearbeitung von Tovo (er hat einen Pinn rausgerissen und der ließ sich nicht mehr richrig reinstecken) nur noch die LED.
(Links nochmal die Fernbedienung)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da der Vandalismusschaltereh kaputt war dachten wir uns: Schrotten wir ihn doch mal richtig!
Erst haben wir im Schraubstock eingespannt, aber das Ding kann was ab und macht seinem Namen alle Ehren.
Also, zerquetschen Fehlanzeige! Eisensäge her! Wir haben das Teil dreimal zersägt...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und hatten am Ende einige Kleinteile (das sind iwie net alle, hatten eig 8 Stück^^).
Aber, das muss man uns lassen, die LED geht noch da drin!! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da wir ja jetzt "Anschlater-los" sind machen wir es jetzt ganz russisch und starten den Rechner so als würde man ein Auto kurzschließen (eins muss man uns lassen, sowas hat kein Anderer!!! )


Das war's für heute erstmal!



Am Mittwoch, den 26.01.2011, kommen unsere Betreuer: 2 (1)x FH, 6 (7)x Zeiss, und evt. noch unser Mathelehrer, also Full-Haus!!





PS: Wir haben noch nen paar Videos gemacht, mal sehen, vllt lädt Olli die mal hoch oder so.


----------



## Der Maniac (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Das sieht cool aus  Besonders der geschrottete Vandalismustaster, so sicher sind die Dinger dann anscheinend doch nicht xD Zumindest wenn man es schaffte einen Pin auszureißen^^ (wie auch immer das geht^^)

€dit: Ich seh grad bei der Fernbedienung, die LED Verlängerung... Ich würde die Kabel auf der Platine nochmal neu und dann kürzer machen... Die kommen mir doch arg lang vor, und bei einer Fernbedienung würde ich da lieber 2 mal drauf achten!


----------



## Chaoswave (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



Luap12 schrieb:


> Da wir ja jetzt "Anschlater-los" sind machen wir es jetzt ganz russisch und starten den Rechner so als würde man ein Auto kurzschließen (eins muss man uns lassen, sowas hat kein Anderer!!! )



sehr geil! 


sehr geile Arbeit. Das Projekt kann sich richtig sehen lassen 

Viel Glück mit euren Sponsoren


----------



## MiToKo (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Mal ne Frage: würde es nicht auch gehen, eine Mehrfachsteckdose im Tisch zu platzieren und diese dann mit Schalter anschalten? Beim Rechner könnte man dann ja RingOnPowerRestore aktivieren. Wäre nur die Frage, ob der Beamer auch wenn er Strom kriegt direkt starten kann, ohne extra nen Knopf zu drücken.


----------



## Der Maniac (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Das wird schon beim Rechner nicht funktionieren, da du ihn jedesmal killen müsstest, damit die Funktion auch das tut was sie soll... Und für nen Beamer ist das auch alles andere als gut, der muss gekühlt werden... Nimmst du dem Ding den Strom weg, ohne das der Lüfter nachlaufen kann dann riskierst du das das Ding kurz nachm abschalten noch überhitzt und/oder in Brand gerät!


----------



## totovo (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Eigentlich müsste man den Vandaschalter doch reklamieren können?

ich meine, der hat seinem Namen nicht grad alle Ehre gemacht 

(Ich wollte eigentlich nur ein Kabel abmachen, ohne zu löten, also hab ich dran gezogen )


----------



## Luap12 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> €dit: Ich seh grad bei der Fernbedienung, die LED Verlängerung... Ich würde die Kabel auf der Platine nochmal neu und dann kürzer machen... Die kommen mir doch arg lang vor, und bei einer Fernbedienung würde ich da lieber 2 mal drauf achten!



Nein, das passt schon, wir haben nämlich noch ne Runde Heißkleber drauf geschmiert (falls du meinst das die Kabel sie evt. berühren könnten).

-----------------------------------
@ Chaoswave: danke^^

-----------------------------------


			
				MiToKo schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage: würde es nicht auch gehen, eine Mehrfachsteckdose im Tisch  zu platzieren und diese dann mit Schalter anschalten? Beim Rechner  könnte man dann ja RingOnPowerRestore aktivieren. Wäre nur die Frage, ob  der Beamer auch wenn er Strom kriegt direkt starten kann, ohne extra  nen Knopf zu drücken.



Was ist "RingOnPowerRestore"??
Nein, beim Beamer muss noch ein Knopf gedrückt werden.

-----------------------------------


----------



## Der Maniac (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

"RingOnPowerRestore" ist ein System, welches meist bei Servern oder Workstations eingesetzt wird... Bei mir heisst es "Power on after Power loss", soll soviel heißen wie, wenn auf einmal der Strom weg war, aprich rechner aus, startet das Gerät sofort wieder wenn der Strom wieder da ist. Funktioniert aber auch nur wenn man den Rechner ohne normales Runterfahren einfach so vom Strom nimmt... 

@ Luap: Ja, es war auf die Kontakte bezogen, das die sich nicht berühren


----------



## axel25 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Stimme Der Maniac zu, bei uns an der Schule ist mal einer aufgrund der Unwissenheit eines Lehrers durchgebrannt. 
Und das waren nur 400€ und einer von 14 Beamern, hier wären ja mehrere Hundert Euro betroffen und das Projekt gescheitert.


----------



## MiToKo (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Bei mir ist es so, dass wenn ich den PC heruntergefahren habe, schalte ich den Strom an einer Mehrfachsteckdose aus und wenn ich den Strom dann wieder anschalte, geht der Rechner automatisch wieder an. So hab ich keinen Stromverbrauch durch Standby und Rechner sowie Monitor, Boxen etc. gehen auch sofort wieder an. Das haben wir bei mir in der Familie an allen PC's so gemacht. 
Ach ja, was die Abkühlzeit vom Beamer angeht, könnte man halt die 2-3min warten, bis man den Strom ausschaltet.


----------



## Der Maniac (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Joa, das macht anscheinend jedes MoBo anders... bzw. jeder Hersteller^^ 

und wenn cih den Rechner ausschalte will ich (zumindest) auf "Herunterfahren" klicken und dann einfach weggehen^^ Da wäre bei mir nich so die Lust noch zu Warten bis der Beamer dann aus ist... Aber jedem das Seine!


----------



## nahkillo94 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Hm, aber anders geht es leider nicht. Bevor der Beamer nicht fertig gekühlt hat, kann man den Stecker nicht einfach ziehen. Und mir fällt auch nicht ein wie man das automatisieren könnte. 

*Wie ihr alle wisst wurden ja unsere Umfragedatesätze gelöscht. Ich habe die Umfrage jetzt endlich neu erstellt und es kann wieder los gehen. Also biiiiiitte macht nocheinmal mit und versucht den link zu verbreiten. Wir brauchen wieder mindestens 200, mehr ist besser. *

fantasTABLE-Umfrage im Rahmen der Seminarfacharbeit | powered by crunchweb.de


----------



## NCphalon (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Aber klaro kein Problem


----------



## BENNQ (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Wurde gemacht!! Hoffe ihr könnt was damit anfagen... Hab noch nen riesen Kommentar hinterlassen


----------



## nahkillo94 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

jop, danke. Habs grad gelesen. 3 Seiten lang  Wird uns weiterhelfen.


----------



## BENNQ (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ne des warn doch keine 3 Seiten xD Ich finde euer Projekt einfach Super!!! Hab es schon verfolgt bevor ich mich hier angemeldet hab


----------



## Morpheus1822 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Hab auch mitgemacht
Hoffe es hilft und weiterhin alles gute


----------



## nahkillo94 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Hi,

wollte nur kurz sagen, dass das treffen mit den Leuten heute gut verlaufen ist. Sind zwar alle Kleckerweise gekommen und von Zeiss nur einer, aber es waren alle begeistert und fanden, dass wir das toll gemacht haben. Unser Außenbetreuer hat sogar gesagt, er hätte nicht gedacht, dass wir überhaupt soweit kommen. 

Naja, aber große Probleme gab es eigentlich nicht. Arbeitsaufträge sind:

-Silikonschicht machen
-besser kalibrieren
-Papier an den Rändern zwischen den Platten machen (warum erklären wir euch später)
-Programme weiter schreiben
-Gliederung erstellen
-Facharbeit anfangen zu schreiben
-3D-"sehen" und Steuerung beginnen

Da wir wieder mit Problemen zu kämpfen hatten und unseren Gästen alles erklärt und gezeigt haben, haben wir ganz vergessen Ruse zu spielen und Fotos zu machen. Bekommt ihr aber nachgereicht.


----------



## h_tobi (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Es freut mich, das euer Projekt so gut angekommen, dann auf jeden Fall alles Gute und viel Erfolg 
bei den Restarbeiten.


----------



## Der Maniac (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Schade das von Zeiss nur einer da war... Bei so nem großen Unternehmen hätte ich da mehr erwartet...^^
Und auf Ruse freue ich mich erst recht xD


----------



## _Hendi_ (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Bekommt noch jemadn diese Meldung, bei dem Versuch an der Umfrage teilzunehmen?

"No suitable nodes are available to serve your request"


----------



## nahkillo94 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ich habe die 2. Runde Physik-Olympiade überlebt!!! 


@_Hendi_: Probier es einfach nochmal. Da war der Server von unserem Hoster überlastet.


----------



## Bierseppi (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

super  einer von meiner klasse ist auch in die 2.  Runde gekommen dann hat er aber keine Lust mehr gehabt


----------



## Der Maniac (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Gibt es was neues zu Berichten? Oder macht das Wetter immernoch nen Strich durch die Rechnung?^^


----------



## nahkillo94 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Hm, gibt grad nix zu berichten. 

Das letzte zum Projekt war das Treffen am vorletzten Mittwoch und jetzt waren erstmal Ferien. Tovo war nicht da, ich war/bin krank und Paul wollte mal Faulenzen. 

Als nächstes wollen wir erstmal das Touchen weiter optimieren mit der Silikonschicht und an den LED-Leisten müssen wir ein bisschen rumspielen. Weiterhin läuft ständig die Entwicklung der eigenen Software sowie unsere 3D-Steuerung. Zumindest wollen wir versuchen, dieses Versprechen Zeiss gegenüber zu halten, auch wenn wir das laut FH nicht sollen. 

Außerdem fangen wir jetzt an die eigentliche Arbeit zu schreiben und müssen uns erstmal einigen was wir in die Gliederung nehmen und was nicht.


----------



## totovo (16. März 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

*Hallo Liebes Forum!​*
Es gibt mal wieder etwas neues zu berichten!

Die Gliederung unserer Seminarfacharbeit ist soweit ausgearbeitet und wir werden uns so langsam ans Schreiben machen!

*Aber was noch viel wichtiger ist:*

Olli und ich werden in Eigenregie Version 2.0 in den Osterferien in Angriff nehemen, sollte uns das Ergebnis der "Hülle" gefallen, wandern alle Komponenten in diese Version!
Ich bediene gleich einmal Sketchup, um unsere Idee zu veranschaulichen...

Wir werden den Schritt von Holz zu *Metall/Plexiglas* wagen... *Sollte jmd ein Laden kennen wo man günstig Stahlblech in der Größenordnung 1*3m herbekommt: Immer her damit!
*
mfg


----------



## h_tobi (17. März 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Na das klingt doch sehr interessant, ich bin auf die Entwürfe gespannt.


----------



## totovo (17. März 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

So...

wie versprochen ein erstes Sketchupmodell, die Maße sind noch nicht final, und ob die Rundungen so ausgeprägt bleiben ist noch nicht klar...
Das Holzfarbene wird vermutlich aus Holz, oder doch aus Stahl das ist noch nicht raus.
An den jetzt noch eckigen oberen Kanten wird es eine Plexikante geben, die in RGB-Farben zur Musik leuchten kann, eventuell noch weitere dieser effekte!

Meint ihr 2mm Stahlblech recht für die Seitenwände?
Die Grundkonstruktion besteht aus stahlvierkäntern mit winkeln zusammen geschraubt.

Die Befestigung erfolgt wie folgt: 
Unten und oben schrauben wir an Deck bzw. Bodenplatte ein winkel aus Blech, und zwar rings rum, dann spannen wir von innen das Blech dagegen, anschrauben fertig!
*
Was meint ihr?*

mfg


----------



## 00p4tti7 (17. März 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Sieht echt ziemlich gut aus der Entwurf


----------



## h_tobi (18. März 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Uiuiui, der neue Entwurf sieht richtig schick aus, wenn das Blech nichts zu halten hat, reicht auch 1mm
bei 2mm werden die Rundungen schon etwas schwerer umzusetzen sein, es sei denn, ihr arbeitet
mehrteilig und habt eine Walze zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrismettal (18. März 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Nice nice  gefällt mir ^^

ich fänds geil wenns noch ein wenig futuristicscher währe, also mehr geschwungene linien oder zb das ganze design nach innen gewölbt (konvex glaub ich  ) machen  aber das währe arbeit glaube ich..


----------



## nahkillo94 (20. März 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ja, ich denke das wäre zu viel arbeit im Moment. 

Hier mal ein neues Video zum ftT-launcher:

(Ich bitte um Feedback  )

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3mwKcSXI4o​


----------



## Chrismettal (20. März 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Nich schlecht nich schlecht  sieht echt nice aus  seh ich da am anfang assasins creed? 
*Video sehen will*    A C auf fantastable *_*


----------



## nahkillo94 (20. März 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

ja, das ist Assassins Creed Brotherhood!!! 

Video kommt noch. Beim nächsten Mal werden wir mal ein paar Spiele versuchen per Multitouch zu steuern. Aber ich denke Ac macht sich da schlecht.


----------



## Chrismettal (20. März 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

jaa ich stell mir Ac mit multitouch sehr.. kompliziert vor  aber sehen will ichs trodzdem


----------



## h_tobi (21. März 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Da sieht richtig gut aus, optisch ein Hingucker, nur weiter so.


----------



## Bierseppi (21. März 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

also ich hab ne frage : warum sieht man den link bzw das video nicht ??


----------



## nahkillo94 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Keine Ahnung, alle anderen sehen es. Vielleicht kein Flash drauf?

Hier nochmal der Link: YouTube - fantasTABLE - ftT-launcher v0.2


----------



## Bierseppi (21. März 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

das ist aber schon mit den fingern gesteuert ?? jetzt gehts habs mit dem handy gemacht gemacht aber normalerweise kann das samsung wave 1 mit flash umgehen


----------



## nahkillo94 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Nein, das ist mit Maus gesteuert. Da der ftT bei Paul steht, kann ich während ich code nicht ständig zu ihm und die Software testen, deswegen muss ich das simulieren. 

Nach einer internen Besprechung, ist die Mehrheit des Teams dafür, die Leiste mit den Programmen gerade zu machen. Was meint ihr und gibt es noch Ideen, wie man den launcher optisch bzw. funktional verbessern könnte? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der-Dom (21. März 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Wie wäre es mit einer drehbaren Leiste? So kann man die Symbole aus allen Richtungen erkennen


----------



## floric (21. März 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ich persönlich finde die dritte Version absolut genial! Ihr macht eine tolle Arbeit (macht auch auf jeden Fall bei Jugend-forscht mit, da habt ihr super hohe Chancen)
Wenn man bei dem Tisch Internetzugriff hat, könnte man ja noch eine Wetter/Info-Ecke machen (Google-Wetter-API, New-API,Systeminfo/-einstellungen...).
Die Möglichkeiten sind gigantisch, aber irgendwann sprengt das ja klar den Rahmen (allein so eine Software ist schon super).


----------



## norse (21. März 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

gerade sieht deutlich besser aus!


----------



## Chrismettal (21. März 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

ich finde schräg besser.. 
aber vlt könnte man ordner einbinden die man dann als dropdown menü öffnen kann so das sich dann der inhalt der ordners flüssig ausfährt ?


----------



## nahkillo94 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Also...

..., die Idee mit der drehbaren Leiste hatten wir auch schon, eventuell schwierig umzusetzen, aber ich kann ja mal gucken. 

..., da wir Internet haben, würde sich so eine Wetter-Info-Ecke gut machen. Muss man nur irgendwie einbinden,sodass dass Programm noch gut aussieht. Soll am Ende nicht völlig überladen sein. (Ein News-Programm haben wir übrigens schon, der liest per RSS die aktuellsten News ein und die kann man sich dann angucken) 

..., "vlt könnte man ordner einbinden die man dann als dropdown menü öffnen kann so das sich dann der inhalt der ordners flüssig ausfährt ?"  -HÄÄ??


----------



## floric (21. März 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ein Dateiexplorer, mit einer Animation, wo sich halt Ordner ausfahren, oder? Aber ich finde einen Dateiexplorer dafür unnötig, falls ihr die Software von Microdoof für die Bilder verwendet.


----------



## Chrismettal (21. März 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

ich meinte das da anstelle des ac symbols ein ordner symbol ist und wenn du draufdrückst fährt sich da seitlich (vertikal zur leiste) der inhalt der ordners aus mit einer schönen flüssigen animation


----------



## Bierseppi (21. März 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

ja er meinte wenn man zu einem ordner geht dass eine animation die dateien anzeigenlässt zu bei runterfahren vil ein kleines übersichtsfenster öffnet


----------



## Chrismettal (21. März 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

ja das sich halt ein dropdown menü hübsch ausfährt wenn man auf einen ordner drückt der ZUM BEISPIEL anstelle des assasins creed symbols stände


----------



## Luap12 (3. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Nach dem wir uns gestern wieder getroffen haben und vor allem Softwareseitig einiges getan haben, könnten wir den Tisch so abgeben, unseer Ziel für Semi ist erfüllt.

Weil es so gut und leicht mit dem Touchen ging haben wir etwa 1h Videomaterial fabriziert, welches Olli hoffentlich bald hochlädt.
Darunter sind auch einige nicht-selbst-gemachte Spiele, z.B. CS, CnC3 und AC. Aber auch unsere eigenen Programme haben wir getestet, ihr dürft gespannt sein!

LG
Luap12


----------



## Chrismettal (3. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Kurz und Bündig: Ich freu mich aufs video!  

und es freut mich das bis zum schluss alles so toll geklappt hat vom anfang bis zum schluss, ich fand euer projekt ja von anfang an klasse!  

ihr jungs Rockt!


----------



## floric (3. April 2011)

Echt super. Aber wehe, ihr macht nicht bei "Jugend forscht" mit. Ich freue mich dann mal auf das Video. Bisher klasse Arbeit!


----------



## Speedguru (3. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

freu mich ebenfalls auf das Video und echt klasse Arbeit, was ihr da gemancht habt!!


----------



## Menthe (4. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ui ein Video. Videos sind immer toll, bin mal gespannt wie sich AC auf nem Touchscreen spielt


----------



## nahkillo94 (4. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ich kann schonmal verraten, dass sich Assassins Creed und CS nicht gut machen darauf. 

Jugend forscht geht übrigens klar. Haben heute nochmal mit unserem Lehrer drüber gesprochen. Dieses Jahr sind wir dabei. 



			
				Chrismettal schrieb:
			
		

> und es freut mich das bis zum schluss alles so toll geklappt hat vom anfang bis zum schluss, ich fand euer projekt ja von anfang an klasse!



Naja, mehr oder weniger. Wir hatten/haben auch mehr als genug Probleme. 

Ihr glaubt gar nicht, wie genial das touchen jetzt funktioniert!!! Es ist richtig schön und einfach, ohne draufzudrücken!! Aber die Folie machen wir trotzdem, da es sich dann besser anfühlt als die harte Glasplatte, die jetzt da ist.


----------



## Luap12 (5. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Noch eine kleine Info: Die Videos werden am Donnerstag nochmal neu gemacht, ihr müsst euch also noch ein kleinwenig gedulden.


----------



## totovo (7. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

wie wir haben keine Videos 

freilich haben wir die, ich habe über 4gb Videos vom Samstag!

Hier das erste:

[YT]YouTube - fantasTable.AVI[/YT]


----------



## totovo (7. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ich bin zu blöd das Video einzubinden...

hier der Link!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ECjs65BUOqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



edit: jetzt gehts^^


----------



## Bierseppi (7. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

nice wirklich cool so ein projekt wenn ich auch hätte


----------



## _Hendi_ (7. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Wooow das Teil läuft ja jetzt echt super


----------



## totovo (7. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

allerdings!

morgen gibts noch nen zweites Video...
Meine I-net Verbindung ist si lahm!


----------



## poolk (8. April 2011)

Ich habe jetzt in knapp 3 stunden den ganzen thread gelesen (ok, teilweise überflogen) und finde das ganze eine geniale sache! Ihr habt wirklich was tolles auf die (tisch-) beine gestellt.

Respekt und viel erfolg!


----------



## homer the pc noob (8. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Wer so ein Table nicht auch gern zu Hause stehen haben würde, dem ist nicht zu helfen...


----------



## nahkillo94 (8. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Vielen Dank 

Wenn euch das schon gefällt, haut euch das nächste vom Hocker!


----------



## totovo (8. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Und wie versprochen das zweite Video!

sry für die miese Qualität, aber ich hab nur ne 1000er DSL-Leitung!
Ich gebe sie am Montag olli, der lädt sie dann noch mal in 720p hoch!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gGY7xI742qs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bierseppi (8. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

ich dachte ihr seit aus berlin ?? da gibts ja V-Dsl 125 so weit ich informiert bin


----------



## nahkillo94 (8. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

was??  Nein! Wir kommen alle 3 aus Jena


----------



## zcei (8. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



Bierseppi schrieb:


> ich dachte ihr seit aus berlin ?? da gibts ja V-Dsl 125 so weit ich informiert bin


 
Bei beiden steht "Thüringen", ich würde also sagen, nein sie kommen nicht aus Berlin


----------



## totovo (8. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



Bierseppi schrieb:


> ich dachte ihr seit aus berlin ?? da gibts ja V-Dsl 125 so weit ich informiert bin


 

Ne nicht ganz 

Schaust du bei meinem Wohnort <---- dann wirst du feststellen das Wir aus Jena kommen, aus Thüringen^^
Jena ist übrigens Stadt der Wissenschaften, aber bei mir, ich wohne nicht weit vom Zentrum, gibts nur DSL 1000 

edit: Überschneidung wtf


----------



## Bierseppi (8. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

AAA ******* ich dache iwie immer seit ich das projekt verfolge also von anfang an dass ihr aus berlin seit  man o man ... aber sogar bei mir im tiefsten bayrischem wald in einer 7000 seelen gemeinde haben wir ne 16000 Leitung


----------



## SaKuL (8. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

einfach nur ein geniales Projekt, ich will auch so ein fantastisches Teil haben*dream*

Thema Internetleitung:

Ich sitze hier in einer Kleinstadt mit 10000 Einwohnern.
Seit gut einem Jahr hab ich nurnoch ne 2000er Leitung, vorher waren es 5000 
In Cottbus, der größten Stadt hier in der Ecke, wo ich die Woche über bin gibt es immerhin 16000er, aber nur an wenigen Orten :/

MfG SaKuL


----------



## nahkillo94 (8. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ihr tut mir echt leid. Dann sage ich jetzt mal lieber nicht, dass bei mir bis zu 64.000 ankommen


----------



## floric (9. April 2011)

Go, Thuringia, go. 
Ich wohne in einer Kleinstadt zwischen Rennsteig und Werratal und habe exakt 6000, wobei mehr möglich wäre.
Euer Video schaue ich mir heute nach dem Frühstück in Ruhe an.


----------



## Bierseppi (9. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

also das von SaKul ist echt bitter , bei uns in der gegend wollen sie auch jetzt LTE und 3G ausbauen da es 3G nur in 2Orten im näheren umkreis gibt
wenn man z.b. nach münchen auf der Autobahn fährt da hat man fast durchgehend 3G


----------



## totovo (9. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Die Kacke ist ja, dass ich einen 3g Stick habe, aber bei mir in der Wohnung dafür kein Empfang, maximal UMTS!

Ich sitze echt in nem Funkloch hier...


----------



## Speedguru (9. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

cooles video, ich habe auch nur ne 3000 leitung, blöde telekom


----------



## floric (9. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ok, das Video ist echt super! 
Scheint gut zu funktionieren, aber was ist, wenn es dunkel ist (funktionieren dann die Kameras?) oder wenn es extrem hell ist (reicht der Kontrast des Bildschirms?)?


----------



## Bierseppi (9. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

das mit dem stick ist bitter


----------



## totovo (9. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



floric schrieb:


> Ok, das Video ist echt super!
> Scheint gut zu funktionieren, aber was ist, wenn es dunkel ist (funktionieren dann die Kameras?) oder wenn es extrem hell ist (reicht der Kontrast des Bildschirms?)?


 
dunkel ist überhaupt kein Pronlem, sogar eher besser, da die Kammera ja Infrarot aufzeichnet und das gibts ohne anderes Licht nicht!

zu Hell ist ein Problem, man sieht nämlich nichts mehr auf der Projektionsfläche...


----------



## Bierseppi (9. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

na ja aber das Problem ist bei fast allen Bildschirmen, dass wenn es zu hell man nix sieht


----------



## floric (9. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

OK, ich dachte nur, es könnte problematisch werden. Und bei so einer Arbeit muss man immer "extreme" denken, um alle Fehlerquellen zu beseitigen.


----------



## Bierseppi (9. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

ja aber wenn nimmt denn den tisch z.b. mir raus in den garten wo es hell ist ?? das macht doch keinen sinn  und wenn es wirklich zu hell ist muss man halt ein wenig abdunkeln

EDIT: Wollt ihr das ganze dann nach der Schule gewerblich versuchen ?? Da könntet ihr ja auf eurer I-Net Seit einen Konfigurator für die HW dann machen


----------



## totovo (9. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



Bierseppi schrieb:


> ja aber wenn nimmt denn den tisch z.b. mir raus in den garten wo es hell ist ?? das macht doch keinen sinn  und wenn es wirklich zu hell ist muss man halt ein wenig abdunkeln
> 
> EDIT: Wollt ihr das ganze dann nach der Schule gewerblich versuchen ?? Da könntet ihr ja auf eurer I-Net Seit einen Konfigurator für die HW dann machen


 
Ja wenn es sich anbietet auf jeden Fall...

mal schauen, aber Interessenten gibt es genug und wir wissen jetzt wie es geht!


----------



## Bierseppi (9. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

ja dann Nix wie los


----------



## h_tobi (11. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ich drücke euch die Daumen, im Video sieht es schon mal sehr vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Menthe (11. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Das Video, sowie der komplette Tisch sind echt erste Sahne 
Wie viel hat euch der Tisch eig. komplett gekostet?


----------



## nahkillo94 (11. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Mit dem besten Video müsst ihr euch leider noch ein bischen gedulden. 

So richtig können wir die Kosten nicht nennen. In den Ferien will ich mich mal ransetzen und eine Abrechnung machen. Insgesamt haben wir etwa 4000€ ausgegeben. Der Anteil der davon effektiv in den Tisch geflossen ist, ist viel geringer. Z.b. haben wir insgesamt 400€ nur für Versand bezahlt, 800€ Mehrwertsteuer, 160€ Zollkosten, 100€ in die falschen LED's, 140€ 3D-Vision (was ja nicht direkt zum Tisch gehört), 30€ nicht genutzte Rückprojektionsfolie, 25€ Sprühpistole, 20€ Lochbohrer-Set und 200€ für sonstigen Kram den wir nicht eigebaut haben oder was wir geschrottet haben (denkt an die Kamera am Anfang^^). 

Zusammen sind das etwa 1835€!!! Also sind effektiv etwa 2165€ in den Tisch geflossen.  

Aber nicht von dem Betrag abschrecken lassen. Wenn wir nochmal anfangen könnten, mit unserem jetzigem Wissen, könnten wir viel besser bauen, keine Fehlkäufe tätigen und alles gebündelt bestellen, sodass keine unnötigen Versandkosten entstehen.


----------



## Bierseppi (11. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

also das sind schon grobe "nebenkosten"  die wenn ich über hätte


----------



## Menthe (11. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ok, das ist echt ne Menge 
Aber mit dem Wissen das ihr jetzt habt würde der Tisch vermutlich "nur" ca. 1500€ kosten (oder liege ich da falsch )


----------



## totovo (12. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



Equitas schrieb:


> Ok, das ist echt ne Menge
> Aber mit dem Wissen das ihr jetzt habt würde der Tisch vermutlich "nur" ca. 1500€ kosten (oder liege ich da falsch )


 
so in etwa...

mal gucken ob wir 2.0 in den Ferien anfangen!


----------



## Menthe (12. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Wäre auf jeden Fall wieder gespannt dabei


----------



## Shadow80 (12. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen


----------



## Chrismettal (12. April 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ohja  ich würde mich sehr freuen und ein abo von mir währe euch sicher !


----------



## nahkillo94 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Hi, das schon lange versprochene Video ist endlich da:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FU4fbA-vTU​

Es gibt ein paar kleine Neuigkeiten:

-der ftT geht besser als beim letzten Mal, die Einstellungen waren verstellt

-Software wird immer besser, unsere Programme können sich inzwischen echt sehen lassen, würde ich mal meinen

-als kleine Spielerei/Experiment haben wir in einem Programm jetzt sogar Sprachsteuerung drin, eventuell bauen wir das weiter aus

-Hand-Tracking funktioniert besser, aber da gibts noch nichts sehenswertes


----------



## Bierseppi (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

sau geil was ihr da macht


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (12. Mai 2011)

/sign
Also das Tracking funktioniert echt super. Noch ne die idee für nen Programm: vielleicht so was Garage Band mäßiges, mit Schlagzeug und so.


----------



## nahkillo94 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Noch nie von gehört, aber ich wers mir mal angucken. Vielen Dank, solche Ideen sind immer gerne gesehen. 


Und wenn wir die Folie ersteinmal einsetzen, wird das Tracking noch besser sein. Dann kann da keiner mehr was dran meckern!


----------



## Black Buty (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

da fehlt ram 
und dann auch noch freiwillig in die schule gehen.. tzzz  

sieht aber gut aus  finde ich persönlich nur unpraktisch, den tisch in den rechner zu integrieren(oder den rechner in den tisch?!)


----------



## nahkillo94 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

@Black Buty:

1. woraus schließt du, dass wir zuwenig Ram haben 

2. was meinst du mit "und dann auch noch freiwillig in die schule gehen.. " 

3. es ist doch praktischer, wenn alles in einer Kiste ist, als wenn man den Tisch hat (der dann völlig leer wäre) und von außen einen PC anschließen muss!?! Sieht auch nicht schön aus mit den ganzen Kabeln.


----------



## floric (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Absolutes Kompliment an euch. Ich bin froh, wieder mal was davon zu hören/sehen.
Das Tracking läuft ja jetzt super!


----------



## h_tobi (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Größten RESPEKT für eure Leistung, der Tisch ist der Wahnsinn,
euch weiterhin viel Erfolg und gutes Gelingen.


----------



## Luap12 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Lang nichts mehr gehört, von uns nicht, aber auch auch nicht!

Heute sind wir nach gefühlten 100 Jahren dazu gekommen  (), unsere Folie zu gießen, denn dank einer Chemikalie nahmens Xylol dürfen wir die Folie nicht selber gießen. Unsere Chemielehrerin war dabei und hat uns geholfen. Im Moment trocknet die Folie noch auf einem (teil-) abgesperrten Schulhof () und ich werde sie gegen 10.00h morgen aus der Schule holen (muahaha, ich breche ein ).

Totovo wird dann noch ein paar Bilder/ Videos hochladen, aber ich kann euch sagen, es war sehr lustig!! Und vielversprechend sah die Folie nach dem Gießen schon aus!


Am Sonntag/ Montag wird der Tisch endgültig fertig gemacht, sprich die roten Kanten dran, noch 'nen paar verlegen und halt so Kleinigkeiten, die aber auch gemacht werden müssen. Also, seid gespannt, wir sind es auch!



LG
Luap12


----------



## SVR (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Spätestens um 12 Uhr wollen wir Fotos sehen!


----------



## Luap12 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Sagt das Totovo 

PS: nahkillo hat das Ding gegeossen/gerührt, mit Taucherbrille, Atmschutz und Lederhandschuhen, sah echt geil aus!!


----------



## totovo (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ja es gibt schon noch Bilder 

Ich muss aber erst mal mein Kammera Akku laden, sonst bekomme ich die Bilder nicht runter... (Sony ist zu blöd es so zu machen, das die Kammera über USB Lädt, so muss der Akku immer geladen sein, sonst kann man sie nicht anschließen)

naja wie auch immer, Bilder gibts heute noch!

mfg


----------



## Luap12 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



totovo schrieb:


> Ja es gibt schon noch Bilder
> 
> Ich muss aber erst mal mein Kammera Akku laden, sonst bekomme ich die Bilder nicht runter... (Sony ist zu blöd es so zu machen, das die Kammera über USB Lädt, so muss der Akku immer geladen sein, sonst kann man sie nicht anschließen)
> 
> ...


 
Du kannst auch einfach die SD_Karte rausmachen!?


----------



## totovo (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



Luap12 schrieb:


> Du kannst auch einfach die SD_Karte rausmachen!?


 

Nein, kann ich nicht, die kann man nämlich nicht in den USB-Anschluss stecken, und ich besitze kein Cardreader


----------



## nahkillo94 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Fail!!!


----------



## Luap12 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



nahkillo94 schrieb:


> Fail!!!


 
Auf jeden fall! 2x5870 haben, aber keinen Card-Reader...


----------



## h_tobi (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Das klingt ja sehr spannend, ich bin schon auf die Bilder gespannt.


----------



## Miyamoto (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

WOW bin echt sprachlos 
Gute Arbeit Jungs so was sieht man nicht alle Tage


----------



## totovo (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Soooo...

Hier wie versprochen die Bilder!

als erstes haben wir auf eine große, ebene Fläche Backpapier gespannt, damit wir Das Sorta Clear 40 darauf gießen konnten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch eingezäunt, damit es nicht weglaufen kann^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Olli hat sich derweil schon mal Kampfbereit gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achtung, die Außerirdischen kommen!!! 


Silikon in Eimer + Härter + Xylol



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann hieß es rühren, einfach rühren, rühren, rühren...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu guter letzt die ganze Pampe verteilen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch den Regen- und Staubschutz installieren...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fertig!!

mfg

Ps.: Morgen gehts weiter!


----------



## totovo (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Wer errät aus was der Staubschutz ist, bekommt nen KEKS!!!


----------



## Luap12 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

******


----------



## totovo (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Paul du trottel, lösch das wieder!!!

das ist für die anderen


----------



## Luap12 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

*********


----------



## Chrismettal (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

MÜLLTÜTEN ? 

übrigens echt feine arbeit leute


----------



## Luap12 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Nein, das an der Seite, was Tovo und ich grad fest tackern


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (11. Juni 2011)

Strumpfhosen


----------



## totovo (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ja richtig!

hast du Die Lösung noch gelesen, von Luap?


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (11. Juni 2011)

Ich geb's zu, ja habe ich. Sie es als Lob für euer Tagebuch, dass ich es so paranoid verfolge


----------



## totovo (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Dafür gibts aber kein ganzen Keks, eher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Krümel


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (11. Juni 2011)

Das reicht mir, ich arbeite mich hoch


----------



## h_tobi (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Das Zeug scheint ja wirklich sehr heftig zu sein, ich bin auf´s Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## nahkillo94 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Voll in die Hose gegangen!!! Bilder und ein Bericht zum heutigen Tag kommen noch.


----------



## Bierseppi (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

und für was ist die Folie ??  sorry wenn ich was überlesen hab


----------



## totovo (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

damit das Touchen besser funktioniert, aber die Folie ist nichts geworden


----------



## Bierseppi (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

aso  was war das problem ??


----------



## Luap12 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Update!!!!


Heute war ein außerordentlich ergiebiger Tag, wir haben wirklich was geschafft und sind mit bauen fast fertig!!
Aber genug der Worte, hier kommen Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als erstes den Griff der Seitenwand anschrauben, damit diese Seite ordentlich rausgezogen werden kann!! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann hat Tovo nochmal unsere Deckplatte mit schwarzer Farbe besprüht...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und dann mit roter Farbe alle Innenkanten...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und Löcher/ Einlassungen gestrichen, damit...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... es dann so aussieht!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch ein paar Löcher für...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 ... die Tragegriffe gebohrt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die Beamer-Fernbedienung noch eine Unterlage.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Innenansicht






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so sah dann nochmal alles aus!


Wir hoffen, unser Fortschritt gefällt euch!



LG
Luap12


----------



## h_tobi (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Es wird, nur schade, das die Folie nichts geworden ist, ist sie beim abziehen gerissen?


----------



## Luap12 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Es wird, nur schade, das die Folie nichts geworden ist, ist sie beim abziehen gerissen?


 
Nein, das nicht, aber leider haben wir es beim Gießen vekackt, wir hatten zu wenig Xylol benutzt und zu viel Härte-Mittel --> es war zu unflüssig, ließ sich schlecht verteilen, und durch das zuviele Härtemittel ist es, wie der Name schon sagt, zu schnell hart geworden, wir konnten nach sehr kurzer Zeit nichts mehr ändern.

Fotos kommen ein klein wenig später noch!


----------



## Luap12 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Wieder Update!!!!

So, das vorletzte Bau-Update überhaupt, denn noch einmal treffen und wir sind fertig! Gestern haben wir noch ein bisschen gefeilt, gestrichen und vorallem geputzt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, hier mal ein Foto von besagter Folie. Ich denke man kann mehr als deutlich sehen, dass da ein paar (viele) Berge/ Tälerr zu sehen sind.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Draufsicht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unsere Glasplatte, die dringend gepuzt gehörte.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Olli beim Polieren der Rückproplatte.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Tovo beim Feilen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich auch.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so sieht der fantasTABLE jetzt aus!



LG
Luap12


----------



## SVR (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Wirkt das nur auf dem Bild so oder ist der schon etwas lädiert?


----------



## Chrismettal (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Nicht schlecht Jungs  
kann es sein das der schwarze lack nicht ganz perfekt ist ?


----------



## totovo (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ja der ist nicht so besonderst gut geworden, voll viele Nasen^^


----------



## SVR (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Am besten macht man das mit ner Rolle.
Und danach ne Schicht Klarlack drauf. Dann hält das für die Ewigkeit.


----------



## Luap12 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



SVR schrieb:


> Am besten macht man das mit ner Rolle.
> Und danach ne Schicht Klarlack drauf. Dann hält das für die Ewigkeit.


 
Hatten wir ja als erstes wenn du dir das danze Tagebuch durchliest, aber das war richtig für den Arsch


----------



## nahkillo94 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

naja, wenn wir mehrere schichten gemacht hätten, hätte es bstimmt gut ausgesehen. Und wenn die Farbe Zeit hätte zum trocknen, wir sind ja gleich danach, wo es nicht richtig trocken war, losgefahren mit dem ftT im Hänger und der ganze Staub hat die Farbe wieder abgerieben.

Würden die Nasen wieder durchkommen, wenn man mit einem Roller nochmal drüberrollert?


----------



## totovo (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

ja würden sie


----------



## Chrismettal (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

abschleifen und dann rollern


----------



## Luap12 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Nein, nicht nochmal


----------



## Chrismettal (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Zu schade ;D


----------



## SVR (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



Luap12 schrieb:


> Hatten wir ja als erstes wenn du dir das danze  Tagebuch durchliest, aber das war richtig für den Arsch



Ich verfolge es von Anfang an. Nur merke ich mir über diese Dauer nicht jeden einzelnen Arbeitsschritt.


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Sieht aus wie nen Riesen HP PC 
Aber echt feine Arbeit Jungs


----------



## Luap12 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



SVR schrieb:


> Ich verfolge es von Anfang an. Nur merke ich mir über diese Dauer nicht jeden einzelnen Arbeitsschritt.


 
War ja auch net bös gemeint!


----------



## SVR (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Meins auch nicht.


----------



## nahkillo94 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Heute gibts wieder ein Update! (wenn Paul nicht zu Faul ist^^)


----------



## Luap12 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



nahkillo94 schrieb:


> Heute gibts wieder ein Update! (wenn Paul nicht zu Faul ist^^)


 
Ich hau dir gleich eine rein, man! 


Also, wie gesagt, Update!

Da der Tisch morgen in die Schule kommt, haben Olli und ich ihn heute transport-fähig gemacht --> Rechner raus, Beamer raus, Spiegel raus und die Glasplatten auch.
Für Beamer und Rechner haben wir uns was cooles einfallen lassen, damit man keine Schraube lösen muss um das von der Seitenwand abzubekommen. Außerdem dauert der Ein-/Ausbau nur noch 20 sek, wenn man sich blöd anstellt!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, hier noch mal der Tisch von innen. Vielleicht sieht man die neue Halterung schon...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn nicht, dann sieht man sie hier: unten und links Winkel, rechts un oben so 'ne Verriegelung. Diese muss man erst lösen, dann kann man die Platte samt Beamer nach oben/ vorne wegnehmen. Der Einbau geht natürlich genau anders rum





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier vom Rechner...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und wie man sieht, der Spiegel ist auch raus (man kann ihn nach vorne rausziehen).





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal der Beamerverschluss in groß.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, hier habe ich mal den Beamer abgenommen.



So, wie gesagt, Morgen ca. 9.50h kommt der Tisch weg, wer uns überfallen will, sollte 9.51h an der Straßenecke stehen, da seid ihr unbeobachtet 
Vom 24.08. bis 26.08.2011 wird unter ftT bei unserem 20-jähigen Schuljubiläum ausgestellt. Am 1. Oktober sind wir bei unserem Hauptsponsor, Zeiss, zu deren Tag der offenen Tür geladen, natürlich mit Tisch und eigenem Stand *angeben* 
Zwischen Herbst und Weihnachtsferien findet dann unser Kolloquim statt, mal sehen ob wir den geplanten Live-Stream machen, die Erlaubnis zu filmen haben wir schon!! 
Danach steht etwa im Januar '12 Jugendforscht an.
Im März '12 sind wir dann hoffentlich auf der CeBIT 2012 zusehen, drückt uns die daumen!!



LG
Luap12


----------



## exa (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

echt fett!!!

das mit der Folie dachte ich mir schon, als ich die Bilder von der Fertigung sah, das war nicht wirklich flüssig^^

Was mich noch stört an diesen Touchsachen ist die Verzögerung bei der Eingabe aufgrund der 30FPS Kamera... hier wäre eine 120FPS Kamera deutlich besser. Das zweite ist, dass der Tisch etwas sperrig ist für die Füße, nach unten verjüngend wär geil, geht aber wegen eurer Spiegellösung warscheinlich nicht?


----------



## nahkillo94 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Hi,

also das mit der Kamera stimmt, aber die Kosten dann bestimmt auch gleich mal viel mehr.   Aber so schlimm ist die Verzögerung gar nicht. 

Ich denke, dass eigentliche Problem ist die Software. Wenn die Multi-Core-optimiert wäre, würde es bestimmt noch ein ganzes Stück schneller laufen. 

Was heißt verjüngend??


----------



## NCphalon (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Dass der Umfang unten kleiner is als oben


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Richtig heftig was ihr hier auf die Beine gestellt habt.
Da kann man ja mal stolz auf sein Thüringen sein <3

Man sieht sich dann auf der Cebit hoff ich


----------



## h_tobi (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

 Da habt ihr mit eurem Tisch ja einiges vor, ich drücke die Daumen, dass der 
Tisch alle Transporte unbeschadet übersteht. Sollte aber dank der Demontierbarkeit klappen. 

Kleine Anmerkung noch: Wenn ihr noch Zeit habt, könntet ihr die Kabel noch sauberer verlegen,
gerade beim NT würde es noch besser aussehen. (z.B. Kabelkanäle)


----------



## exa (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

mit Verjüngung meine ich dass der Tisch unten weniger Fläche einnimmt als oben...

sooo teuer ist das gar nicht, ne Playstation Eye Kamera kann 120FPS und kostet knapp 20 Euro. Die Frage ist, ob die halbe VGA Auflösung dann nicht Probleme macht. Aber sie kann immerhin VGA in 60FPS, das wäre ja auch schon ne Verdopplung

volle VGA Auflösung bei 120FPS kann meines Wissens nur eine TrackIR 5, welche für Head Tracking gemacht ist und da ist der Preis wirklich untragbar mit 150 Euro


----------



## nahkillo94 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Also, heute war ja Transport. Der Transport an sich hat super geklappt. Griffe haben gehalten, alles ganz angekommen in der Schule, und Treppen runtertragen ging auch gut. 

Ein Problem gab es dennoch: Der ftT sollte ja eigentlich in das Archiv der Schule gestellt werden. Leider war die Tür 3cm zu schmall, bzw. der Tisch 3cm zu breit für die Türen der Schule. Deshalb muss er jetzt in einer dunklen Ecke unter einer Treppe stehen 

@h_tobi: Wir werden deinen Rat annehmen! 

@exa: Zufällig haben wir die PS3 Eye Kamera!  Steht weiter vorne im Tagebuch. Ich habe grad gleich mal mit 120 FPS probiert, aber da schmiert hier alles ab. Die Software kommt wahrscheinlich mit dieser Datenflut nicht zurecht. Ich probiere dann nochmal 60 FPS.


----------



## Chrismettal (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Tür? wer bruacht türen, fenster sind in der Schule immer groß genug! 

btw ist es echt Großartig was ihr da auf die nicht verjüngenden Beine getellt habt!  

Greetz


----------



## exa (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



nahkillo94 schrieb:


> @exa: Zufällig haben wir die PS3 Eye Kamera!  Steht weiter vorne im Tagebuch. Ich habe grad gleich mal mit 120 FPS probiert, aber da schmiert hier alles ab. Die Software kommt wahrscheinlich mit dieser Datenflut nicht zurecht. Ich probiere dann nochmal 60 FPS.


 
Ups, ich war noch auf Stand Logitech 9000 pro, schau hier nur sporadisch rein, sorry^^

schade dass das nicht geklappt hat mit 120 FPS, ist ja aber auch nur ne Detailsache, die halt grad beim ziehen auffällt (Objekt huscht dem Finger hinterher).


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Microsoft Surface 2.0 SDK: Software fr den Touch-Tisch - COMPUTER BILD

Das könnte doch interessant für euch sein, oder?


----------



## exa (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Die news gabs auch auf der PCGH Hauptseite


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (13. Juli 2011)

Oh, über twitter war cb schneller .


----------



## nahkillo94 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

WAAAS?!?!? Geil!!! Vielen Dank hardware_fanatiker!! 

Da lohnt es sich doch, immer mal auf die Startseite zu gucken.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Bitte, bitte kein Problem.


----------



## nahkillo94 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Wie ihr sicherlich noch wisst, sind wir auch beim Tag der offenen Tür von Zeiss anwesend. 

Seit heute früh ist die Website zum Tag der offenen Tür online. 

Carl Zeiss AG, Deutschland

Unser Projekt findet ihr unter "Partnerschaften mit wissenschaftlichen Einrichtungen und Verbänden". 

Wer am 1.10 zufällig an der Carl-Zeiss-Promenda 10 sein sollte, kann ja mal reinschauen.


----------



## exa (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

ihr könntet ruhig mal eure Website aktualisieren, zudem hat Zeiss den Link verbockt^^


----------



## nahkillo94 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

ja, ich nehms mir für nächste woche vor, die Aktualisierung. 

Hab Zeiss schon geschrieben, dass wir fantastable sind, nicht fanatastable


----------



## nahkillo94 (4. August 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ein kleines Update:

Die neue Website ist fertig. Wie versprochen, exa 

Was haltet ihr davon? 

www.fantasTABLE.de

PS: Hab ich nicht alleine gemacht. Ich war nur der Grafiker und ein wenig Layout 

EDIT: Wie ihr sofort merken werdet, ist außer der Startseite nix da. Das kommt in den nächsten Tagen noch ;D


----------



## Lan_Party (4. August 2011)

Sieht super aus.  Aber sollten die Maße und die Hardware nicht besser unter Info stehen?


----------



## nahkillo94 (4. August 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Hm, stimmt. Aber was soll dann dahin? Einfach frei lassen?


----------



## Lan_Party (4. August 2011)

Die Sponsoren könnte man weiter ausbreiten oder Bilder von euch dreien reinsetzen und oben rechts ein menü erstellen wo Sponsoren steht.


----------



## nahkillo94 (12. August 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Und was sagt ihr jetzt:

www.fantasTABLE.de


----------



## L.B. (12. August 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Die Seite gefällt mir. Wenn Sie jetzt noch mit Inhalt gefüllt wird, kann sie sich sehen lassen.  Einziger Kritikpunkt sind die etwas deplatzierten und zu sehr im Mittelpunkt stehenden Social-Network Apps. Diese würde ich etwas verkleinern und in der Fußleiste platzieren.


----------



## King_Sony (13. August 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Also der erste Eindruck ist jetzt nicht so toll. Die Seite ist ohne JS nicht nutzbar, hat viele Fehler und wenn ich JS aktiviere, erscheint trotzdem nur bei dem Menüpunkten Home und Umfrage ein Inhalt(bei den anderen nur die Überschrift). Der Kontakt Link im Footer hat kein Ziel, geht also nicht). Außerdem fehlt ein Impressum, das müsst ihr haben.


LG Sony


----------



## nahkillo94 (13. August 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



> Einziger Kritikpunkt sind die etwas deplatzierten und zu sehr im Mittelpunkt stehenden Social-Network Apps. Diese würde ich etwas verkleinern und in der Fußleiste platzieren.



Ok, werde ich berücksichtigen, und ändern. Danke.  



> Die Seite ist ohne JS nicht nutzbar, hat viele Fehler und wenn ich JS aktiviere, erscheint trotzdem nur bei dem Menüpunkten Home und Umfrage ein Inhalt(bei den anderen nur die Überschrift). Der Kontakt Link im Footer hat kein Ziel, geht also nicht). Außerdem fehlt ein Impressum, das müsst ihr haben.



Danke für dein Feedback. Das die Seite ohne JS nicht nutzbar ist, kann man nicht ändern. Also könnte man schon, aber dann würde die Gallerie nicht gehen, die Social-Buttons und Google-Analytics braucht das auch. 

Außer bei Home und Umfrage kommen bisher keine Inhalte, weil da noch ein paar Dinge geregelt werden müssen. Aber das ist an sich kein Fehler. Dazu zählt auch Kontakt. 

Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Impressum. Werde ich noch hinzufügen.


----------



## Lan_Party (13. August 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Habe auch etwas auszusetzen. Wenn man auch Englisch wechseln will steht: "Switch to the Englisch Version" anders herum steht: " Wechseln sie deutscher Version" da müsste doch ein zur hin. 
Besser als Vorher aber wer kommt drauf das man auf ein Bild klicken muss um ein Video zu öffnen? 
An sich finde ich die Seite gut aber es muss noch vieles gemacht werden. Ohne Infos ist die Seite wertlos aber sie wird ja auch aufgebaut.


----------



## Gast1111 (13. August 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Also ich find die Seite nice, noch etwas leer halt 
Besonders meine Danksagungen


----------



## nahkillo94 (13. August 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ich weiß nicht was du hast. Da steht doch "zur deutschen Version" 

@King_Sony:

Hab mir grad mal die Fehler angeguckt. Habe draus gelernt und werde die Fehler berichtigen die ich kann, aber wenn man mal drüber guckt, kann ich fast die hälfte der Fehler nicht berichtigen, da die durch Google-Plusone und Facebook-Like verursacht werden.


----------



## Lan_Party (13. August 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



nahkillo94 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was du hast. Da steht doch "zur deutschen Version"


 Ohh. Naja vllt. liegts daran das ich gerade erst aufgestanden bin. 
BTW: Pcgh hat mehr Fehler! Link 
Wikipedia nur 9;6! Link


----------



## nahkillo94 (13. August 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Nee, ich hatte es schnell geändert, deswegen der hier: 

EDIT: In kürzester Zeit von 59 auf 39 Fehler runter!

[Invalid] Markup Validation of http://www.fantastable.de/ - W3C Markup Validator


----------



## Lan_Party (13. August 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



nahkillo94 schrieb:


> Nee, ich hatte es schnell geändert, deswegen der hier:
> 
> EDIT: In kürzester Zeit von 59 auf 39 Fehler runter!
> 
> [Invalid] Markup Validation of http://www.fantastable.de/ - W3C Markup Validator


 Du lümmel, ich wusste doch das ich mich nicht versehen habe. 

Ich sehe nur 17 Fehler.


----------



## nahkillo94 (13. August 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Von den restlichen 18 Fehlern sind nur 4 durch mich selbst verursacht. Die anderen 14 kommen von Google, Facebook und Twitter.

PS:
www.google.de

EDIT:
Nur noch 2 Fehler!


----------



## matthias2304 (14. August 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Hi,

hab grad das neue Update auf der Main gelesen und das Video dazu mir angeschaut. Ein Wort: AWESOME!!!!! Glückwunsch zu dem Project. Hoffe sowas gibts bald zu akzeptablen Preisen auch zu kaufen.

Viel Spass noch mit eurem Tisch!


----------



## NobodyGhost (14. August 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Tolles Projekt,super Leistung

Ich denke das diese Geschäftsidee eine gute Zukunft haben wird,

viel Glück dabei und macht weiter so


----------



## nahkillo94 (15. August 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Vielen Dank! 

Und danke nochmal an PCGH_Stephan für den Main-Artikel


----------



## nahkillo94 (26. August 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Heute war ein schöner aber anstrengender Tag für uns und auch für den ftT. 

Es war Schulfest an unserer Schule, anlässlich des 20. Jubiläums und damit die erste öffentliche Vorstellung ds ftT. Es war der reinste Stresstest für ihn. In extremer Hitze 7 Stunden lang genutzt. Teilweise von nervigen kleinen Kindern die ohne zu fragen an Einstellungen gespielt haben und Programme gewechselt haben wie sie wollten. 

ftT hat sich von seiner besten Seite gezeigt. Alles funktionierte wie geplant und es hat heute keiner Fern-gemoddet.  

Im großen und ganzen waren jedoch alle begeistert und ständig kam jemand und wollte wissen wie es funktioniert. 


Zusammenfassen lässt sich der Tag mit einem schönen Zitat eines ca. 10-jährigen begeisterten Jungen:



> "Boah! Das ist ja besser als das iPad!"


----------



## Lan_Party (26. August 2011)

Schön!  Aber eines müsst ihr mir versprechen! Arbeitet NIE für Apple!  Tja Kinder sind schon schlimm nech. Ich werdet noch viel Geld damit machen.  Sowas könnte ich mir gut für Nachrichtensender vorstellen.


----------



## L.B. (26. August 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Wenn nichts abgebrochen oder beschädigt wurde, ist das doch der beste Beweis für die Qualität des "Kleinen". 
Dem Zitat kann ich nicht widersprechen, ich würde sogar noch weitergehen und sagen, fantasTABLE ist besser als das Ipad 2.


----------



## Lan_Party (26. August 2011)

L.B. schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn nichts abgebrochen oder beschädigt wurde, ist das doch der beste Beweis für die Qualität des "Kleinen".
> Dem Zitat kann ich nicht widersprechen, ich würde sogar noch weitergehen und sagen, fantasTABLE ist besser als das Ipad 2.



Ist sogar besser als das Galaxy Tab. 
Naja eig. kann man solch kleinen Dinger mit so einem fantastischen Projekt vergleichen.


----------



## nahkillo94 (28. August 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ein paar Bilder des Tages:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als erstes wurden alle rausnehmbaren Teile wieder eingebaut und eingerichtet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da die Verbindungen der LED-Leisten sich immer wieder lösen, wurden sie dieses mal fest verlötet und verklebt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Der neue W5-Glasreiniger mit Ablauf-Effekt!!!"  War zum reinigen der Platten. Mussten wir während des Tages immermal machen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unsere geniale aufklappbare Deckplatte 

Und nun das erste Problem des Tages:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also hier sehr ihr schon die Lösung des Problems. Was könnte wohl das Problem gewesen sein? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da sind auch schon die ersten Gäste...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es werden mehr und mehr...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Ich hasse den neuen Uploader von PCGH!!!

EDIT: Mir ist grad aufgefallen, dass die Bilder viel zu groß sind. Ich ändere das morgen nochmal. Hab jetzt keine Lust mehr.


----------



## Menthe (28. August 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Leider nix zu sehen


----------



## Lan_Party (28. August 2011)

Equitas schrieb:
			
		

> Leider nix zu sehen



Ditto!


----------



## nahkillo94 (28. August 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Tut mir leid, aber irgendwas war schief gelaufen. Hier die restlichen Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und welches Problem hatten wir nun? 

EDIT: 
Ist es wirklich zu schwer, diesen Witz / Gag zu verstehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lan_Party (28. August 2011)

Den Gag finde ich gut.  Aber es ist zwiespaltig. Kleine Kinder fassen es überall und brutal an. Das heißt wenn was put ist selbst schuld. Erwachsene würden sowas eher verstehen und vorsichtiger damit umgehen.


----------



## BENNQ (29. August 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Der Gag zeigt zwar wofür es ist aber so lustig ist er jetzt auch nicht 

Und für solche Veranstaltungen solltet ihr doch noch nen Scheibenwischer anbauen?! Ok der war auch nicht lustiger 

Aber echt Klasse Sache die ihr da gemacht habt! Wirklich faszinierend !!!


----------



## nahkillo94 (30. August 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Wir haben ja den ganzen Tag auch Videos gemacht. Das was ich mit denen vor hatte, klappt leider nicht. Dafür habe ich alle Videos zu einem Video gemacht. Seht es euch selbst an 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kN_8tUnX6eU​


----------



## Luap12 (3. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Im übrigen bleibt noch zu erwähnen dass wir wieder aktiv daran arbeiten die Raumsteuerung hinzubekommen. Das "Sehen" (3D-Vision) erstmal weniger, aber wie gesagt, die Steuerung. Olli modelt dazu wieder ein paar Programme um und ich baue grad den Datenhandschuh dazu.

PS: Wieso gibt es noch keine Kommentare zu dem Video zum Schulfest, nicht gut oder was?


----------



## Lan_Party (3. September 2011)

Das Video habe ich noch gar nicht gesehen...wird jetzt nachgeholt. 

Soo also anfangs dachte ich das nichts los ist aber nach und nach kamen ja immer mehr dazu.  Gab es technische Probleme oder wieso habt ihr dran rumgefummelt? Gab es eig. nur gute Kritik?


----------



## nahkillo94 (3. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Meinst du, als wir im Video die Seitenwand geöffnet haben? Da gab es kein Problem, wir hatten nur einen technisch interessierten Besucher, der mal sehen wollte wie es innen aussieht. 

Es gab soweit ich weiß fast nur gute Kritik. Das einzige negative war wegen dem Farbauftrag. Ansonsten meinte ein Besucher, dass es beim iPhone besser funktioniert und die Oberfläche sensitiver ist.


----------



## Luap12 (3. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Das Video habe ich noch gar nicht gesehen...wird jetzt nachgeholt.








Lan_Party schrieb:


> Gab es technische Probleme oder wieso habt ihr dran rumgefummelt?


 
Wie gesagt, die meisten wollten das Innere sehen. Aber ein kleines Problem hatten wir tatsächlich, der Beamer saß nicht so richtig wie wir wollten und musten ihn deshalb richten.


----------



## Lan_Party (3. September 2011)

Jop ich meinte das mit der Klappe. 
Genau! Besser als ein IPhone! Sowas kommt nicht einfach so zu stande...ein Smartphone ist einfach viel ausgereifter als euer Tisch ich wüsste nicht wieso man dann solche Kritik abzugeben hat. Wann denkt ihr wird euer Projekt denn "gut" augereift?


----------



## nahkillo94 (3. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Naja, kommt drauf an, was du mit ausgereift meinst. Also die Fingererkennung funktioniert einwandfrei und die Software macht auch was wir wollen. Also am touchen gibt es eigentlich nichts mehr auszusetzen. Man muss kaum aufdrücken, beim ziehen werden die Finger gut erkannt. Ich weiß nicht was man noch machen könnte, außer eine ordentliche Folie damit es sich besser anfühlt. 

Zum Verkauf müsste man den Tisch etwas tiefer machen, am Design arbeiten und die Software benutzerfreundlicher machen (mit GUI arbeiten statt Konsole). 

Was müsste er denn deiner Meinung nach können, um ausgereift zu sein?


----------



## Der Maniac (3. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ich würde mal grob sagen, ohne zu hoch greifen zu wollen, das alle Windowsanwendungen (Office etc.) ne Native Unterstützung dafür bekommen, also so ne Art intuitive Bedienung... und das die aufgeräumter aussehen... >_>

Is zwar alles ziemlich Mainstream und auch nicht zwingend notwendig, da der Tisch wohl weniger auf Office ausgelegt ist, aber machen könnte man es trotzdem 

Und es müssten im allgemeinen mehr Anwendungen dafür geben, aber dafür könnt ihr ja nicht viel, Touchoptimierte Anwenden sind halt noch rar^^


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (3. September 2011)

Wobei das ja vermutlich alles viel besser wird, wenn Windows 8 draußen ist. Spätestens dann würde der auch verkaufsfähig sein.


----------



## Lan_Party (3. September 2011)

Ebent. Word, Excel etc. sollte es schon unterstützen so könnte man über eine Massenfertigung nachdenken. Für Büros oder Nachrichtensender wäre sowas klasse.


----------



## L.B. (3. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Die Bedienung darf man nicht mit dem Iphone vergleichen. An dessen Entwicklung sind hunderte hochqualifizierte Ingenieure, Designer und Programmierer beteiligt, denen ein ganz anderes Equipment zur Verfügung steht als drei Schülern. Und mit euren Mitteln habt ihr etwas wirklich Beeindruckendes zu Stande gebracht. Ich zitiere deshalb nochmal meinen Beitrag von Seite 92: 


> ...ich würde sogar noch weitergehen und sagen, fantasTABLE ist besser als das Ipad 2.



Wenn ihr den Tisch wirklich serienreif machen wollt, solltet ihr vor allem Masse und Abmessungen des Tischs reduzieren. Am besten so, dass man später nur noch einen möglichst flachen Aufsatz für den Schreibtisch hat.


----------



## Luap12 (3. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Nunja, wie vielleicht schon gesagt, der Tisch lässt sich auf eine Höhe von ca. 30cm minimieren. Dazu bräuchte man aber einen Weitwinkelbeamer (ka wie teuer die sind, aber geschenkt bekommt man die sicherlich nicht). Mit eben jenem Beamer ist dann aber 3D-Vision nicht möglich (haben wir aber gerade eh nicht --> istalso nicht so schlimm).

Und danke für euer Lob!!


----------



## nahkillo94 (3. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Es sei dazu gesagt: Mit der Technik die wir momentan nutzen, könnten wir bis auf 30 cm runter gehen. 

Für die Serienproduktion würde sich jedoch eine kapazitive Oberfläche am besten eignen. Dazu statt Beamer ein großer Monitor und schon hätte man eine Höhe von 5 bis 10cm. 

oder wie MS es macht: PixelSense. In jedem Pixel des Monitors einen Sensor integrieren. 


Wegen Office-Anwendungen: Wir können nur nutzen was vorhanden ist. Solche komplexen Anwendungen können wir nicht selbst programmieren und in bestehende Anwendungen eingreifen geht schlecht. LibreOffice ist zwar opensource, aber ich wüsste nicht was man da machen kann, um es attraktiver für Multitouch-Oberflächen zu machen.  Ich denke viel Potenzial für sowas haben Präsentationsprogramme (Powerpoint). Da kommt mir eine Idee!! 

Ein kleines Präsentationsprogramm sollte machbar sein. Aber das schaffen wir nicht mehr.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. September 2011)

Was heißt nicht mehr? Ich denke wenn ihr ein paar mehr Sponsoren bekommt sollte es doch klappen oder? Sonst könnte man Microsoft doch kontaktieren. Die helfen euch bestimmt.


----------



## NCphalon (4. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ma könnte das ding wahrscheinlich sogar soweit integriern (Notebookhardware unter OLED Panel mit kapazitivem Touchscreen), dass es vllt nur 2cm dick is, aber dann braucht ihr Spezialanfertigungen von den Herstellern^^


----------



## King_Sony (4. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Wenns gut läuft, könntet ihr damit reich werden


----------



## Lan_Party (4. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



King_Sony schrieb:


> Wenns gut läuft, könntet ihr damit reich werden


 Könnt? Darauf muss man erst Patent anmelden und dann wird (!) man damit reich.


----------



## Menthe (4. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Wirklich echt hervorragend dieser Tisch 
Mit Windows 8 und der Metro UI könnte das ziemlich interessant werden, denke ich mir mal.


----------



## L.B. (4. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Könnt? Darauf muss man erst Patent anmelden und dann wird (!) man damit reich.


 
Das Problem ist, dass ein entsprechendes internationales Patent richtig Asche kostet und dann muss man erstmal einen Kredit aufnehmen, usw.  Wenn man dann so weit ist, holt man die Kosten aber locker wieder rein und wird reich.


----------



## totovo (4. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ist ja sehr nett von euch, dass ihr so an uns glaubt 

Aber ich denke, das braucht noch ne ganze Weile... Zur Zeit bekommen wir es ja nicht mal hin ein neues Gehäuse zu bauen, das besser aussehen würde 

Naja und wie man bereits sieht, eh wir so weit sind, haben uns die großen Konzerne längst um Generationen überholt.


----------



## exa (4. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ja, so einige sind da doch "etwas" naiv, was Patente und reich werden angeht^^

was man noch verbessern könnte wäre wie gesagt ein Design, dass das bequeme Sitzen am Tisch möglich macht (wenn auch nur an einer Seite), und halt ne höhere Frequenz bei den kameras, sodass das "Nachziehen" minimiert wird.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



L.B. schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass ein entsprechendes internationales Patent richtig Asche kostet und dann muss man erstmal einen Kredit aufnehmen, usw.  Wenn man dann so weit ist, holt man die Kosten aber locker wieder rein und wird reich.


 Patente zu beantragen kostet Geld!?  Wasn das fürn schais.


----------



## totovo (5. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ja, und zwar richtig viel!

ein deutschlandweites Patent kostet bei erstanmeldung für ein Jahr 300€ danach wirds jedes Jahr mehr!


----------



## L.B. (5. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

International geht es sogar erst im dreisteligen Bereich los und bis das Patent vollständig angmeldet ist, gibt es schon holografische 3D Surround-Monitore mit cognitiver Steuerung. 
Aber wenn ihr das wirklich durchziehen und damit Geld verdienen wollt, würde ich mich an jemanden wenden, der mehr Ahnung von der Materie hat.


----------



## Lan_Party (5. September 2011)

L.B. schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn ihr das wirklich durchziehen und damit Geld verdienen wollt, würde ich mich an jemanden wenden, der mehr Ahnung von der Materie hat.


Genau! Erstmal gute Sponsoren finden und dann sollte es eig. kein Problem werden.


----------



## nahkillo94 (5. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ist nur die Frage, ob die Nachfrage nach solchen Geräten, vorrausgesetzt wir optimieren Design, Höhe und Nachziehen, überhaupt besteht und ob sie groß genug ist um dafür ein Unternehmen zu gründen. 

Wenn wir eine Firma gründen und es läuft schlecht, sind wir aufgeschmissen. Microsoft und andere große Unternehmen haben eine breite Produktpalette und können einen Flop gut verkraften. D.h. wir müssten nach der Gründung sofort F&E betreiben und uns ein neues Produkt einfallen lassen. Etwas innovatives. Smartphones und Tablets sind inzwischen ausgelutscht, da braucht man keinen neuen Hersteller. 

Es gibt hier in Jena eine kostenlose Patentberatung von Patentanwälten. Da hatte ich schonmal nach einem Termin gebeten, hatte aber nicht geklappt. Wir können es ja nochmal probieren.

EDIT: Wenn ein Patent, was soll den patentiert werden? Der ftT an sich? MS Surface war vor uns da! Die Technik? Totalreflexion gab es auch schon vorher! Ein MTT mit der Technik? Siehe Jeff Han (bereits 2005)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKh1Rv0PlOQ


----------



## Lan_Party (5. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Das gab es schon? Wusste das ja gar nicht. Hmm joa... Was soll man dazu sagen


----------



## nahkillo94 (5. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Noch nicht gewusst? 

Richtig kommerziell macht es nur Microsoft so richtig. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlqEgD1sBBE

PS: Ich hoffe du magst trotzdem noch unser Projekt


----------



## Lan_Party (5. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



nahkillo94 schrieb:


> PS: Ich hoffe du magst trotzdem noch unser Projekt


 Wieso sollte ich nicht? Sowas selber zu erstellen ist einfach unglaublich! Ich meine Microsoft hat die nötige Technick etc. dafür aber Ihr macht sowas ohne ein Millionenbudget.


----------



## Luap12 (5. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

So Leute, der Datenhandschuh (umgebaute Funkmaus ) ist fast fertig, fehlen nur noch die Tasten der Maus.

Hier nun ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, die Drähte die links rausschauen sind dann für die Mausknöpfe (Links-, Mitte-, Rechtsklick). Das leuchtende rote ist eine normale LED, einfach bur zur optischen Rückmeldung dass die Maus funzt und der Schalter ist zum an bzw. ausmachen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hoffe er gefällt euch, ist doch modisch, oder ?? (über die Farbe wird Olli vllt noch was schreiben... oder ich morgen...)


----------



## nahkillo94 (5. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Gute arbeit. Die Erklärungen dazu, vorallem zum Farbton, folgen später. 

Ideen wozu die schrille Farbe gedacht ist?


----------



## King_Sony (5. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Damit sie von einem grafischen Sensor erkannt wird?

Und das MS Ding wird wahrscheinlich "unbezahlbar" sein ^^


----------



## nahkillo94 (5. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

RICHTIG!!! 

Hab grad mal nachgeguckt. Der Surface 2 kostet "nur" 7600€. Relativ günstig, wenn man bedenkt, dass der Vorgänger zwischen 13.000 und 16.000€ gekostet hat.

EDIT: Hab mich verlesen. Es sind 7600 US-$ => 5400€. Also noch besser!


----------



## NCphalon (5. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Wieviel würde eurer kosten wenn ihr das Produktionsverfahren weiter optimieren könnt?


----------



## nahkillo94 (5. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

1500 bis 2000€, bei mehr Rechenleistung.


----------



## Luap12 (6. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



nahkillo94 schrieb:


> 1500 bis 2000€, bei mehr Rechenleistung.


 
... Produktionskosten.


----------



## Lan_Party (6. September 2011)

Luap12 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Produktionskosten.



+ Arbeitsaufwand wird es sind es bestimmt 3500€


----------



## totovo (6. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

leute...

Heißkleber, ich glaubs ja mal wieder nicht...
Sowas kann man auch zunähen!!!!


----------



## Luap12 (6. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Was glaubst du was ich auch gemacht habe!? Aber schau die mal den Stoff an, der dröselt sich schon beim Anschauen auf! Außerdem ist es so stabiler! Und fusselt nicht mehr!


----------



## nahkillo94 (6. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

@Totovo: Das sagt ja der Richtige. Guck dir mal die erste Lüftersteuerung von dir an. Die ist voll mit Heißkleber. Das ist übrigens Wolle. Die lässt sich ganz schlecht nähen. Da hätte man stricken müssen. Wenigstens funktioniert es, im Gegensatz zur Lüftersteuerung ...


----------



## totovo (6. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



nahkillo94 schrieb:


> @Totovo: Das sagt ja der Richtige. Guck dir mal die erste Lüftersteuerung von dir an. Die ist voll mit Heißkleber. Das ist übrigens Wolle. Die lässt sich ganz schlecht nähen. Da hätte man stricken müssen. Wenigstens funktioniert es, im Gegensatz zur Lüftersteuerung ...


 
sehr lustig, die Lüftersteuerung sieht ja auch niemand!

das geht sehr wohl mit zunähen, man darf halt kein Bindfaden nehmen!


----------



## L.B. (6. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Zum Glück seid ihr keine Modedesigner.  Aber Hauptsache das, was ihr vorhabt, funktioniert. Wollt ihr den Handschuh per Kamera erfassen und zur Steuerung verwenden? 

P.S. Das Volumen des Heißklebers in einem Produkt steht in negativ reziproker Proportionalität zur Qualität des Produkts.  Ne, Spaß, Heißkleber ist der einzige Kleber, der mir je das gemacht hat, was er tun sollte.


----------



## nahkillo94 (6. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ja, es dient zur Steuerung. Soll halt nur das Prinzip zeigen. Es könnte schöner sein, aber : MACHTS BESSER!! 



> Das Volumen des Heißklebers in einem Produkt steht in negativ reziproker Proportionalität zur Qualität des Produkts.



Kürzt sich das negativ reziprok nicht weg? Dann erhält man: "Das Volumen des Heißklebers in einem Produkt steht in Proportionalität zur Qualität des Produkts." Also je mehr Heißkleber umso besser die Qualität?


----------



## L.B. (6. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



nahkillo94 schrieb:


> Ja, es dient zur Steuerung. Soll halt nur das Prinzip zeigen. Es könnte schöner sein, aber : MACHTS BESSER!!
> 
> 
> 
> Kürzt sich das negativ reziprok nicht weg? Dann erhält man: "Das Volumen des Heißklebers in einem Produkt steht in Proportionalität zur Qualität des Produkts." Also je mehr Heißkleber umso besser die Qualität?


 

Ne, das ist nicht ganz richtig. Negativ reziproke Proportionalität bedeutet, dass das Heißklebervolumen antiproportional zur Qualität ist, und zwar nicht linear, sondern hyperbelförmig. Heißt im Endeffekt, je mehr Kleber, desto schlechter die Qualität, wobei das auch nicht ganz richtig ist, da ihr euch ja im Prototyp-Status befindet, wo Heißkleber essentieller Bestandteil des Produkts ist. 

Edit: Meine Näh"künste" will ich euch jetzt nicht antun.


----------



## nahkillo94 (6. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Also etwa so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (6. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

du musst noch die Achsenbeschriftung umdrehen, dann stimmts!


----------



## L.B. (6. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Du musst den Graphen noch an der y-Achse spiegeln, dann passt es. 
Nehmt ihr das jetzt als Fazit in eure Facharbeit auf? 

Edit: Ich hoffe, ich daf für meine Facharbeit auch ein beliebiges Thema nehmen, sonst wird es langweilig.


----------



## Luap12 (6. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

So Tovo. Ich besorg dir noch eine Funkmaus (damit du auch schön zwei AA-Batterien einnähen kannst) und dann machst du das mal mit dem anderen Paar Handschuhe, und zwar so dass es besser aussieht und noch besser hält als mit Heißkleber!

Ich wünsche viel Spass!!


(PS: In der gleichen Zeit bitte auch!)


----------



## totovo (6. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

kein Problem, mach ich glatt!


----------



## Luap12 (6. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Mach erstmal die Lüftersteuerung, dann reden wir weiter.


----------



## Lan_Party (6. September 2011)

xD Ohh man.  Ihr seit echt klasse. Selbst sowas nimmt ihr mit Witz. 

Btw: Kann man die Drähte nicht weglassen bzw. im Handschuh verstecken?


----------



## totovo (6. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



Luap12 schrieb:


> Mach erstmal die Lüftersteuerung, dann reden wir weiter.


 
Die brauch ich nicht machen, die brauchen wir nur einbauen...


----------



## Luap12 (6. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



			
				totovo schrieb:
			
		

> Die brauch ich nicht machen, die brauchen wir nur einbauen...



Seit wann denn das??? 


Wenn dann die Maustasten an den Drähten sind werden die noch ein bisschen unter dem Stoff versteckt, so dass man nur noch die Tasten, die LED und den Schalter sieht. Ach ja, und den Heißkleber


----------



## Lan_Party (6. September 2011)

Kk.  Aber dann auch mit schmackes.  Der heißkleber muss richtig druf sein.  Soll ja nach etwas aussehen. XD


----------



## totovo (6. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



Luap12 schrieb:


> Seit wann denn das???
> 
> 
> Wenn dann die Maustasten an den Drähten sind werden die noch ein bisschen unter dem Stoff versteckt, so dass man nur noch die Tasten, die LED und den Schalter sieht. Ach ja, und den Heißkleber


 

seit dem ich neulich eine gekauft habe...

was ist nun? krieg ich ne Funkmaus?


----------



## Luap12 (6. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Muss nur noch eine besorgen, habe die ja nicht im Keller rumliegen!


----------



## Lan_Party (6. September 2011)

Luap12 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss nur noch eine besorgen, habe die ja nicht im Keller rumliegen!



Wer weis.  Wieso keine Maus mit Trackball.  Ein Kumpel von mir hat son teil.  Schlimm die teile aber auch recht lustig.


----------



## nahkillo94 (6. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



L.B. schrieb:


> Nehmt ihr das jetzt als Fazit in eure Facharbeit auf?


Eine geniale Idee!! Müsste man glatt mal machen, so als Gag! 



L.B. schrieb:


> Edit: Ich hoffe, ich daf für meine Facharbeit auch ein beliebiges Thema nehmen, sonst wird es langweilig.


Also falls du noch in der Schule bist kannst du auch was beliebiges nehmen. Muss halt ein Eigenanteil drin sein, ein wissenschaftlicher! Das bauen des ftT an sich zählt z.B. nicht als Eigenanteil. 


Achja, und das mit der Lüftersteuerung ist aber was ganz neues. 

@Luap12 und Totovo: Denkt ihr wir dürfen schonmal was von dem coolen Programm für Zeiss zeigen oder lieber nicht?


----------



## Der Maniac (7. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Lasst es lieber, sonst mekkert nacher nur wieder jemand rum^^ xD


----------



## L.B. (7. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ich schreibe meine Facharbeit dieses Jahr und wir haben ein Thema bekommen, über das wir etwas schrieben sollen. Ich denke aber, dass man sich auch ein anderes Thema aussuchen kann, über das man dann seine Arbeit schreibt. Wir haben nämlich auch ein ähnliches schulisches Projekt, allerdings mit zwei Rädern und es kann fahren.  



> Fazit: Qualität ~ 1/VHeißkleber


----------



## totovo (22. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

So meine Freunde (oder auch nicht )

Hier mal wieder ein kleines Update:

Gestern wurde der Digge (also der ftT) standesgemäß an seinen neuen Bestimmungsort gebracht, und dort kurz unseren Kontaktpersonen bei CZ gezeigt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## Lan_Party (22. September 2011)

Einen ganzen LKW!? Ohh man.  Was wird der Zoll wohl dazu sagen wenn er den LKW überprüfen will.


----------



## L.B. (22. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Der Zoll könnte den "Diggen" für eine Atombombe halten.  Aber wenn die Zollbeamten ganz lieb sind, dürfen sie auch mal Klavier spielen.


----------



## nahkillo94 (22. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

 Ja, bestimmt. Aber Zoll ist nicht lieb. Mit denen haben wir ganz schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. 

Übrigens hatten wir mit einem normalen Transporter gerechnet. Wir haben nicht schlecht geguckt, als wir gesehen haben, dass der LKW zu uns gehört.


----------



## Lan_Party (22. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



nahkillo94 schrieb:


> Aber Zoll ist nicht lieb. Mit denen haben wir ganz schlechte Erfahrung gemacht.


Wieso!?


nahkillo94 schrieb:


> Übrigens  hatten wir mit einem normalen Transporter gerechnet. Wir haben nicht  schlecht geguckt, als wir gesehen haben, dass der LKW zu uns gehört.


 Das glaube ich dir. xD Man kann auch übertreiben.


----------



## totovo (22. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wieso!?
> 
> Das glaube ich dir. xD Man kann auch übertreiben.


 
och naja, die wollten uns drankriegen wegen Steuerhinterziehung, weil wir was in den USA bestellt haben und der Typ Geschenk angekreuzt hat...


----------



## Lan_Party (22. September 2011)

totovo schrieb:
			
		

> och naja, die wollten uns drankriegen wegen Steuerhinterziehung, weil wir was in den USA bestellt haben und der Typ Geschenk angekreuzt hat...



Ist ja iwi auch richtig. 
Ich meine wenn ich ein 1000$ Ring nach Deutschland schicke und der Absender Geschenk schreibt kann man das sich so nicht durchgehen lassen. Kann man ja auch dann mit Drogen machen.


----------



## Der Maniac (22. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ich glaube es geht nicht direkt darum, WAS es ist, sondern mehr den Wert^^ Den Ring hätte man auch so durchwinken können, bei illegalen Dingen is das was anderes^^


----------



## nahkillo94 (22. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

1. 500$

2. Klar, ich zieh mir LED's rein 

Im Prinzip ist es richtig, aber wir können ja nix dafür wenn der Händler das ankreuzt. Trotzdem finde ich die Zollkosten ein wenig überzogen


----------



## Lan_Party (23. September 2011)

Ein wenig!? Ich finde das extrem überzogen! Ich meine was ich hier nicht bekomme (keine Drogen!) kaufe ich hält im Ausland und wenn es etwas mehr kostet soll ich nochmal draufzahlen? Nicht mit mir.


----------



## L.B. (23. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Das hatte ich auch schon mal, als ich nach drei monaten Wartezeit endlich mein Paket aus China beim Zoll abholen durfte. Da hatten die Chinesen beim Warenwert 1,50$ geschrieben, obwohl das Teil 30$ gekostet hat.  Der Typ im Zoll kannte den Trick aber leider schon.


----------



## Lan_Party (23. September 2011)

L.B. schrieb:
			
		

> Das hatte ich auch schon mal, als ich nach drei monaten Wartezeit endlich mein Paket aus China beim Zoll abholen durfte. Da hatten die Chinesen beim Warenwert 1,50$ geschrieben, obwohl das Teil 30$ gekostet hat.  Der Typ im Zoll kannte den Trick aber leider schon.



Toller Trick.  Ist auch soooo unauffällig. XD


----------



## nahkillo94 (23. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

 Unauffälliger als IR-LED's, IR-Filter und Linsen im Wert von 500€ als Geschenk anzugeben. 

Unser Händler war ja noch so blöd und hat eine Rechnung beigelegt wo drauf stand, dass es bereits mit Kreditkarte gezahlt wurde. Und dann kreuzt er Geschenk an.


----------



## Lan_Party (23. September 2011)

Man ist das ein Intelligenzbolzen.


----------



## Luap12 (23. September 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



nahkillo94 schrieb:


> Unser Händler war ja noch so blöd und hat eine Rechnung beigelegt wo drauf stand, dass es bereits mit Kreditkarte gezahlt wurde. Und dann kreuzt er Geschenk an.


 
Naja komm, die Schleiche an der Kasse beim Zoll hat es nicht mitbekommen, aber die ist/ war wohl auch kein Maßstab...


----------



## nahkillo94 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Eigentlich wollte ich den 1000. Eintrag machen. Naja, egal. 


Am 01. Oktober war ja Tag der offenen Tür bei Carl Zeiss in Jena. Lief an sich ganz gut, nach ein paar Startproblemen. Komischerweise hat unsere CPU plötzlich nur noch 2 statt 3 Kerne, obwohl nichts verändert wurde. Weiß jemand was das sein könnte? 


Der Tag der offenen Tür ist grad vorbei und schon haben wir das nächste Angebot bekommen. Wir sind Aussteller zur Langen Nacht der Wissenschaften in . 


Über die Facharbeit gibt es auch positives zu berichten. Wir sind fast am Ende der Arbeit angelangt und haben inzwischen etwa 70 Seiten Text.


----------



## totovo (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ja, es geht echt voran mit unserer Arbeit! 

wir hoffen, dass wir das diese Woch fertig bekommen!

mfg

Ps.: 1000er Beitrag!


----------



## Lan_Party (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

70 Seiten WTF!?  Das ist mal ein Buch.  

Hmm schonmal versucht den 3. Kern im BIOS zu aktivieren? Hatte mal das selbe Prob mit meinem X4.


----------



## H3!nZ (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Schönes Projekt weiter so.


----------



## nahkillo94 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



totovo schrieb:


> wir hoffen, dass wir das diese Woch fertig bekommen!



Nimmst dir aber ganz schön viel vor, für die verbleibenden 2 Stunden.


----------



## totovo (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> 70 Seiten WTF!?  Das ist mal ein Buch.
> 
> Hmm schonmal versucht den 3. Kern im BIOS zu aktivieren? Hatte mal das selbe Prob mit meinem X4.



alles schon versucht, hilft nicht...



nahkillo94 schrieb:


> Nimmst dir aber ganz schön viel vor, für die verbleibenden 2 Stunden.



haha, sehr witzig!


----------



## Lan_Party (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Schonmal die CPU an einem anderen Board ausprobiert? Sonst ist ein Kern putt.


----------



## totovo (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

will ich heute mal versuchen!


----------



## nahkillo94 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Wie kann denn ein Kern einfach so Kaputt gehen? 

Bei Intel geht sowas nicht...


----------



## Der Maniac (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Es is ja auch kein Intel, oder? xD


----------



## nahkillo94 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

ja, eben  Mit einem Intel wäre das nicht passiert.


----------



## Lan_Party (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

xD Ja wir wiesen nun das AMD FAIL ist.


----------



## L.B. (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ich vermute, euer Prozessor ist auf dem Öko-Trip und hat sich gedacht "_Ich schalt mal 'nen Kern ab_". 

Im Ernst, ich würde einfach mal den Prozessor ausbauen, den Sockel und die CPU reinigen (mit Druckluft) und alles wieder sorgfältig zusammenbauen.


----------



## totovo (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

das passiert bei Intel genau so! 

Im moment haben wir noch ein viel schwerwiegenderes Problem: Die Festplatten sind irgendwie kaputt, oder sind uebertragunsraten von <10Kb/s normal?

Ich dachte sogar die Windowsinstallation sei kaputt, weil sich nach dem Bios minuten lang nichts getan hat, aber vermutlich hats einfach so lange gedauert!


----------



## Der Maniac (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ähm, solangsam würde ich eher glauben das das Board hinüber is, wenn jetzt auchnoch die Festplatten anfangen rumzuspacken?!


----------



## totovo (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Ähm, solangsam würde ich eher glauben das das Board hinüber is, wenn jetzt auchnoch die Festplatten anfangen rumzuspacken?!


 
liegt nicht am Board, war an anderen Boards genau so!


----------



## nahkillo94 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Es gibt tolle Neuigkeiten. Die Arbeit ist fertig gedruckt und gebunden. 

Wegen CPU gibts noch nix neues


----------



## Lan_Party (27. Oktober 2011)

Was habt ihr bis jetzt alles versucht um das Problem zu beheben?


----------



## totovo (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

alles...

werde die CPU wenn ich wieder im Lande bin noch mal in mein Board einsetzen und probieren, ob sie da korrekt laeuft!

schlimmer ist allerdings das Problem mit den HDD's...
oder gehen die weider, Olli?


----------



## Lan_Party (27. Oktober 2011)

Schonmal mit anderer CPU probiert?


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ladet ihr die aArbeit auch hoch, und wenn ja wann?


----------



## totovo (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> Ladet ihr die aArbeit auch hoch, und wenn ja wann?


ähm nein die werden wir sicher nicht hochladen...


----------



## Morpheus1822 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Es wäre allerdings sehr interessant. Vielleicht könnt ihr mit eurem Lehrer ja mal reden, ob ihr sie nach der Korrektur hochladen dürft?
Vorausgesetzt ihr habt nichts persönlich dagegen


----------



## Der Maniac (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

N paar Auszüge wären Cool  Könnt ja schwärzen, was nicht jeder wissen muss!


----------



## totovo (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Naja, es geht einfach darum, dass wir uns im Moment damit selbst ins Knie schiessen wuerden...
Es gibt immer Leute, die soetwas missbrauchen (ist jetzt nicht an die Aktiven hier gerichtet, aber es gibt auch immer stille Mitleser). Ich denke wir werden die Arbeit gar nicht in einem Forum oder so veroeffentlichen, aber eventuell ist PCGH ja an einem Artikel interessiert, dem ich mich demnaechst annehmen werde, der enthaelt dann bestimmt auch Auszuege aus der Arbeit.

Also, keine Veroeffentlichung, auch in Hinblick auf Jugend Forscht!
lg


----------



## Der Maniac (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ok, das mit Jugend forscht kann ich verstehen! Da sind wir auch dran mit nem Projekt.... Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja beim Bundesentscheid XD


----------



## Luap12 (8. November 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja beim Bundesentscheid XD


 
Ihr müsst nach Platz 1 Ausschau halten, dass sind wir


----------



## Luap12 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

So, dann mal wieder ein kleines "Wir-halten-euch-auf-dem-neuesten-Stand".

Am 15.12.2011, 16.00h, ist nun unser Kolloquium. Wir sind noch dabei eine Erlaubnis zu bekommen, das ganze aufzeichnen zu dürfen. Der eine Lehrer sagt "ja", der andere "von mir aus" und ein dritter "auf keinen Fall". Wie das halt so ist 
Unsere Note für die Arbeit haben wir bereits bekommen, mal sehen was die Kollegen sagen, vllt verraten wir sie euch 


Drückt uns also am o.g. Datum die Daumen!!!!!


----------



## L.B. (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ich weiß die Note - 15 Punkte?


----------



## totovo (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



L.B. schrieb:


> Ich weiß die Note - 15 Punkte?


 
keine Ahnung, aber ich glaube du brauchst deine Glaskugel nicht zurück geben, die scheint ganz gut zu funktionieren!


----------



## nahkillo94 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Wir haben schlechte Nachrichten. 

Luap12 hatte heute einen Unfall auf dem Fahrrad. Deswegen wird unser Kolloquium morgen nicht stattfinden


----------



## Lan_Party (14. Dezember 2011)

O.o Muss ja echt übel gewesen sein. Gute Besserung!


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

gute besserung


----------



## L.B. (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Von mir auch. Hoffen wir mal, dass ihr schnellstens wieder weitermachen könnt.


----------



## DarthLAX (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

jo - eine gute besserung wünsche ich auch (bin gerade erst auf das projekt gestoßen und muss sagen, das ich das ganze EXTREM interessant finde ...d.h. erst mal abo und paar seiten davon durchgelesen 

mfg LAX


----------



## L.B. (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]-„fantasTABLE“*

Man (Samsung) hat eurer Projekt "kopiert": Samsung SUR 40: Touchscreen-Tisch mit Surface 2.0 für 9.000 Euro - Hands-on-Video von der CES -


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Januar 2012)

L.B. schrieb:
			
		

> Man (Samsung) hat eurer Projekt "kopiert": Samsung SUR 40: Touchscreen-Tisch mit Surface 2.0 für 9.000 Euro - Hands-on-Video von der CES -



Du weist schon das es solche tische seit ein paar Jahren gibt. Microsoft hatte den ersten vorgestellt glaube ich. Dazu gibt es auch Videos.


----------



## nahkillo94 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Dem kann ich Zustimmen. 

Wir waren ja nicht die ersten mit dieser Idee. Von dem Microsoft Surface 2 (Samsung SUR 40) wussten wir auch schon. Allerdings verwendet dieser eine etwas andere Technik als wir. Die haben nicht eine IR-Kamera die den gesamten Bildschirm scannt, sondern in jedem Pixel des Bildschirms einen "Kamera". Das Verfahren haben Microsoft und Samsung entwickelt und nennt sich "PixelSense". 

Nächste Woche Donnerstag (19.01.2012) haben wir übrigens unser Kolloquium! Wünscht uns Glück und das nichts dazwischen kommt! 

EDIT: Aber wer kauft den SUR 40 denn schon? Wir haben ein ausgereiftes Produkt für 4000€ und die einen Prototyp für 9000€   In gewissen Dingen ist der fantasTABLE wirklich besser, optisch schlagen die uns haushoch, aber das Problem mit den "Blindgängern" haben auch die, wie man in vielen Vorführungen sehen kann


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Januar 2012)

Für ein Seminarprojekt ist das aber schon extrem viel Arbeit findet ihr nicht?


----------



## nahkillo94 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Was meinst du? Was wir gemacht haben?


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Januar 2012)

Ja. Extrem viel Arbeit mit einem extrem großen Aufwand.


----------



## totovo (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Dafür ist der nutzen für uns sehr groß....


----------



## Lan_Party (15. Januar 2012)

Welcher nutzen wäre das wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## nahkillo94 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

-damit ersetzen wir eine mündliche Abiturprüfung
-damit haben wir schonmal 15 Punkte in einer Abiturprüfung (so gut wie)
-damit haben wir ein gutes Thema für Jugend forscht
-durch das Projekt haben wir uns persönlich sehr viel weiter entwickelt
-und wir haben tolle Leute kennengelernt + Connections die uns schon weitergeholfen haben


----------



## Lan_Party (15. Januar 2012)

Abiturprüfung? O.o Ich dachte ihr Studiert. Für das was ihr drauf habt könntet ihr bestimmt Ingenieure in der Informatik werden.


----------



## totovo (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Nö, ist "nur" ein Projekt für ein Teil der Abiprüfung


----------



## DarthLAX (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

 "nur" sagt er...ich finde es doof das mir sowas nicht eingefallen ist (hätte wahrscheinlich auch zu wenig ahnung dafür gehabt bzw. habe sogar jetzt noch bissal wenig ahnung um über so etwas nach zu denken....naja vll im studium (wenn ich es nochmal packe, hab mein erstes studium abgebrochen....kam mit der FH und den Professoren net klar...) bzw. ich nicht geglaubt habe, das mir wer sowas sponsern würde...das währe nen prima fach-referat geworden  und falls es dazu gekommen währe, hätte man es (wie hier) zu ner fach-arbeit ausbauen können...(naja egal, werde das hier, wie schon angekündigt weiter verfolgen und bin echt mal gespannt auf das end-ergebnis)

mfg LAX


----------



## Lan_Party (15. Januar 2012)

Ich will gar nicht wissen was ihr auf die Beine stellt wenn ihr studieren geht.


----------



## Luap12 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ich will gar nicht wissen was ihr auf die Beine stellt wenn ihr studieren geht.


 
Dann fliegen wir zum Mars in einer Multitouch-Rakete (was auch immer das ist, klingt halt gut)


----------



## L.B. (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Pff, die baut ihr doch in der Mittagspause. Besser wäre ein Zerstrahlungsreaktor, der Antimaterie und Materie mit einem Wirkungsgrad von 100% in Energie umsetzt. Ihr habt zwei Wochen Zeit und ein Budget von 10.000€.


----------



## totovo (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Alles Klar, bekommen wir hin, ich mache schon mal das Modell in Google Sketchup!

Olli, wir brauchen ein Steuertreiber!


----------



## Der Maniac (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Yay, ihr seid doch bekloppt!  

Ich bin mal gespannt was euer Kolloquium (schreibt man das so? o.0) am Ende bringt! 15 Punkte sollten auf jedenfall drin sein, wenn nicht sogar noch ne Prüfun wegfällt xD !


----------



## Lan_Party (16. Januar 2012)

Wieso gehen die Jungs noch zur Schule!? Gleich mal bei Microsoft Anfangen!


----------



## exa (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Yay, ihr seid doch bekloppt!
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt was euer Kolloquium (schreibt man das so? o.0) am Ende bringt! 15 Punkte sollten auf jedenfall drin sein, wenn nicht sogar noch ne Prüfun wegfällt xD !


 

Was manche hier glauben... Das Ergebnis einer Arbeit ist nicht einfach damit abgehandelt, ein Produkt da stehen zu haben, selbst wenn es die Marsrakete wäre... da gehört hauptsächlich eine wissenschaftliche Dokumentation und eine Präsentation dazu... 

zudem werden sich manche hier noch seeehr wundern, wenn sie denn mal studieren gehn^^ ganz zu schweigen von der Möglichkeit bei einem Weltkonzern anzuklopfen; da gehört dann ein "etwas" anderes Kaliber dazu.


----------



## totovo (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



exa schrieb:


> Was manche hier glauben... Das Ergebnis einer Arbeit ist nicht einfach damit abgehandelt, ein Produkt da stehen zu haben, selbst wenn es die Marsrakete wäre... da gehört hauptsächlich eine wissenschaftliche Dokumentation und eine Präsentation dazu...
> 
> zudem werden sich manche hier noch seeehr wundern, wenn sie denn mal studieren gehn^^ ganz zu schweigen von der Möglichkeit bei einem Weltkonzern anzuklopfen; da gehört dann ein "etwas" anderes Kaliber dazu.


 

Was glaubst du denn, worauf wir die Noten bekommen? Richtig: auf eine schriftliche, wissenschaftliche Arbeit und die Verteidigung, die heute stattfand... 

übrigens haben wir vorhin das maximal mögliche abgesahnt!


----------



## Lan_Party (19. Januar 2012)

totovo schrieb:
			
		

> Was glaubst du denn, worauf wir die Noten bekommen? Richtig: auf eine schriftliche, wissenschaftliche Arbeit und die Verteidigung, die heute stattfand...
> 
> übrigens haben wir vorhin das maximal mögliche abgesahnt!



HGW!!! Was anderes hätte ich auch nicht erwartet.


----------



## exa (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



totovo schrieb:


> Was glaubst du denn, worauf wir die Noten bekommen? Richtig: auf eine schriftliche, wissenschaftliche Arbeit und die Verteidigung, die heute stattfand...
> 
> übrigens haben wir vorhin das maximal mögliche abgesahnt!


 
Das war ja auch keinesfalls gegen euch gerichtet, denn da habe ich keinerlei Zweifel... btw grats

Es war gegen die gerichtet die hier sagen das man allein wegen dem Tisch schon ne 15 kriegen sollte, dass man damit direkt mal ne Firma gründen soll, dass man damit studierte Informatiker in den Schatten stellt oder ohne weiteres bei Microsoft anklopfen kann... (und damit meine ich noch nicht mal das anfangen bei Riesen aus Redmond...)
Anscheinend ist der Horizont von einigen hier relativ klein gehalten (und damit meine ich garantiert nicht die Erbauer des wirklich tollen Tisches!!!)


----------



## Lan_Party (19. Januar 2012)

@ exa Ich denke einige meinten das nur ironisch. Da braucht man nicht sofort beleidigend werden. Wenn sie nur den Tisch abliefern würden sollte klar sein das sie keinen einzigen Punkt bekommen würden. Könnte ja jeder so einfach machen. Ich sage begabten Informatikern die sollen dies und das machen mir ausführlich erklären wie es geht und fertig. So ist es nicht nech. Dazu musst du aber zugeben das so ein Projekt nicht normal ist! Ist schon was besonderes wie ich persönlich finde.


----------



## L.B. (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Andere bekommen für 90 Minuten Schreibarbeit 15 Punkte. Das übertrifft der Fantastable an sich doch schon bei Weitem. Klar, die Dokumentation ist auch wichtig. Aber im Verhältnis zur erbrachten Leistung reicht das Notensystem nach oben hin eigentlich gar nicht aus. 

Glückwunsch zum Erfolg des Projekts. 
Kann man irgendow eure Dokumentation lesen? Ich schreibe nämlich ebenfalls gerade an meiner Facharbeit über ein Projekt und fände es interessant zu sehen, was ihr so geschrieben habt.


----------



## Lan_Party (19. Januar 2012)

L.B. schrieb:
			
		

> Andere bekommen für 90 Minuten Schreibarbeit 15 Punkte. Das übertrifft der Fantastable an sich doch schon bei Weitem. Klar, die Dokumentation ist auch wichtig. Aber im Verhältnis zur erbrachten Leistung reicht das Notensystem nach oben hin eigentlich gar nicht aus.
> 
> Glückwunsch zum Erfolg des Projekts.
> Kann man irgendow eure Dokumentation lesen? Ich schreibe nämlich ebenfalls gerade an meiner Facharbeit über ein Projekt und fände es interessant zu sehen, was ihr so geschrieben habt.



Für 90 min volle Punktzahl!? Was bringen die den da auf den Tisch!? o.O

Sie haben vorher mal geschrieben das sie diese nicht Online stellen werden.


----------



## nahkillo94 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



L.B. schrieb:


> Aber im Verhältnis zur erbrachten Leistung reicht das Notensystem nach oben hin eigentlich gar nicht aus.


Das stimmt!!



L.B. schrieb:


> Kann man irgendow eure Dokumentation lesen?


Eigentlich wollten wir die gesamte Arbeit nicht online stellen. Allerdings wird in ein paar Wochen eine gekürzte Version im Internet erscheinen, auf der Jugend forscht Website. Wir geben Bescheid, wenn es soweit ist. 

@exa: Ja, das stimmt auch. Genau genommen gibt es auf den Tisch gar keine Note! Das ausschlaggebende ist die Facharbeit und die Verteidigung. Und das beides fand ich schwieriger als den ftT an sich zu bauen und programmieren.


----------



## exa (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



L.B. schrieb:


> Andere bekommen für 90 Minuten Schreibarbeit 15 Punkte. Das übertrifft der Fantastable an sich doch schon bei Weitem. Klar, die Dokumentation ist auch wichtig. Aber im Verhältnis zur erbrachten Leistung reicht das Notensystem nach oben hin eigentlich gar nicht aus.


 
Und genau da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer... das was du als außerordentlich und außerhalb der Skala ansiehst, darüber lächeln andere nur...

Natürlich ist dieses Projekt in Anbetracht der Umstände außergewöhnlich, das sollte und muss aber dennoch objektiv gewertet werden. Denn Die Arbeitsleistung kann man nicht ohne weiteres mit einbeziehen, wenn man das Endprodukt betrachtet.

Nochmal: nicht falsch verstehen, echt super was hier auf die Beine gestellt wurde! Dennoch sollte man den Hype nicht übertreiben und ins Reich der Träume abgleiten, da sind halt manche Kommentare (und seien sie noch so ironisch) schlicht lächerlich.

Und jetz darf der erste seinen Stein werfen...


----------



## Lan_Party (19. Januar 2012)

Dann werde ich mal dem ersten Stein werfen...aber nur nen ganz kleinen...
Soetwas sieht man nicht jeden Tag bzw. nicht jeder ist mit solch einer Hingabe zu solch einem riesigen Projekt dabei! Da finde ich darf ruhig etwas gehypt werden obwohl teilweise übertrieben wurde...


----------



## DarthLAX (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



nahkillo94 schrieb:


> Das stimmt!!
> 
> 
> Eigentlich wollten wir die gesamte Arbeit nicht online stellen. Allerdings wird in ein paar Wochen eine gekürzte Version im Internet erscheinen, auf der Jugend forscht Website. Wir geben Bescheid, wenn es soweit ist.
> ...



hm - sorry das ich nur dann und wann mit lese, aber:

WARUM wollt ihr nicht, das man eure arbeit online lesen kann? - angst vor nachahmern kann es ja nicht sein, weil ihr nicht vor habt das ganze patentieren zu lassen, oder?

mfg LAX
ps: hört auf mit steinen zu werfen....nehmt wurfmesser  ^^


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Januar 2012)

@ LAX Das glaube haben sie auch begründet nur kann ich mich nicht mehr dran erinnern wieso.


----------



## nahkillo94 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

naja, 1. Ich weiß nicht, wie es rechtlich aussieht mit der Veröffentlichung von einer Seminarfacharbeit. Wenn wir das tun, müssten wir ja auch die Software veröffentlichen und wir haben wirklich viel Arbeit da rein gesteckt. Da wollen wir das nicht einfach so öffentlich zugänglich machen. Und 2. Wer sagt, dass wir kein Patent anmelden? Vielleicht ergibt sich ja bei Jugend forscht etwas. 

Hier findet ihr übrigens den Artikel: OTZ - fantasTABLE


----------



## L.B. (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Es ist nachvollziehbar, dass ihr eure Arbeit nicht veröffentlichen wollt. Verletzungen des Urheberrechts sind auf dem Gebiet ja nicht gerade selten. Eine kleine Leseprobe wäre aber trotzdem nicht schlecht.


----------



## nahkillo94 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

ja, ein 15-seitiger Auszug aus der Arbeit wird demnächst veröffentlicht 

PS: Kannst du mal den Spruch in deiner Signatur erklären. Ich versteh den nicht. Ich kenne nur "Es gibt genau 10 Sorten von Leuten – nämlich diejenigen, die das binäre System verstehen, und diejenigen, die es nicht tun."


----------



## L.B. (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

15 Seiten sind ja schon mehr als nur eine Leseprobe. Ich freue mich darauf.  

P.S. Die Pointe liegt darin, dass derjenige, der diese schlaue Aussage von sich gibt, selbst nicht bis drei zählen kann. Denn er nennt nur zwei Typen von Menschen, hat vorher aber gesagt, dass es drei Typen gibt. Deine Varinate ist auch gut, nur der Witz fehlt. (Genug Deutschunterricht für heute... )


----------



## totovo (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

@ EXA

Es ist uns klar, dass an einer Universität noch überragendere Projekte entstehen. Das lässt sich aber nicht vergleichen, da die Forschungsumgebung eine völlig andere ist!
Wir haben das so zusagen nebenbei in unserer Freizeit entwickelt. An einer UNI, mit den richtigen Fachkräften und dem entsprechenden Know-How ist viel mehr drin.

noch das Video auf JenaTV: KLICK


----------



## NHG (24. Januar 2012)

Wow! bin gerade erst auf das projekt gestosen, habs durchgelesen und muss sagen, dass ist echt GENIAL was ihr hier gebaut habt!


----------



## nahkillo94 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

1. Platz bei Jugend forscht im Regionalwettbewerb!!


----------



## Lan_Party (15. Februar 2012)

nahkillo94 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Platz bei Jugend forscht im Regionalwettbewerb!!



HGW! :daumen;
War die Konkurrenz groß bzw. war es schwer auf den ersten Platz zu kommen?


----------



## nahkillo94 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Nicht wirklich. Es gab nur einen ernst zunehmenden Gegner, eine Mini-Biogas-Anlage. Da die auch gut sind, gibt es unter der Rubrik Technik zwei erste Plätze. ftT und Biogas-Anlage. 

So schwer war es eigentlich nicht. Vortrag war improvisiert und lief trotzdem einwandfrei. Stand war nicht der schönste, aber war ok. Jury und der Rest waren begeistert, trotz dass es der schlechteste Auftritt des ftT war, den wir je hatten!


----------



## Morpheus1822 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Gratz 

Warum schlechtester Auftritt? Was hat denn nicht geklappt?


----------



## nahkillo94 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Die Beleuchtung in dem Raum wo das war, hatte einen sehr hohen Infrarotanteil im Licht. Das hat die Aufzeichnung sehr gestört und deshalb konnte man nichts machen, ohne großen Druck auszuüben und ziehen ging gar nicht!


----------



## Lan_Party (15. Februar 2012)

Hätte man euer Projekt nicht in einen anderen Raum verlegen können?


----------



## nahkillo94 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

ja, vielleicht, aber das wäre zu kurzfristig gewesen. Wir hatten eh schon riesigen Zeitdruck, weil wir mit leichter Verspätung ankamen. Aber ist ja zum Glück gut gelaufen. 

Und es gibt bald wieder tolle Neuigkeiten, aber das verraten wir noch nicht, bevor es nicht ganz sicher ist.


----------



## exa (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Neu Kalibrieren hat nicht geholfen?


----------



## totovo (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Nein.
das umgebungslicht war einfach viel zu hell, damit war die Differenz von Hintergrund und fingern nicht all zu groß.
Eas war schlicht zu hell.


----------



## Bierseppi (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

wenn ihr noch eine infrator filter folie auf die platte klebt wäre das problem warsch auch weg


----------



## totovo (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ja, wenn du uns die schenkst haben wir damit kein Problem!

die sind nämlich schweine teuer!


----------



## Der Maniac (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Yay, wir sind im Regionalwettbewerb rausgeflogen...^^ 2er Platz von *Trommelwirbel* 2! xDDDD Wir ham aber auch nix gemacht für JuFo... Und der Jury fehlte der "Wissenschaftliche" Teil bei unserem Kram, vonwegen Vergleich mit normalen Ampeln etc... Wayne! xD

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu eurem ersten Platz, wo müsst ihr hineiern? Der Landesentscheid von NDS is in Clausthal-Zellerfeld am ARSCH DER WELT! xDDD


----------



## nahkillo94 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Sehr gut...ein Konkurrent weniger 

Der Thüringer Landeswettbewerb ist in Jena.  Genau genommen etwa 70m von dem Ort entfernt, wo der ftT gelagert wird. Ziemlich praktisch.


----------



## thysol (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



nahkillo94 schrieb:


> 1. Platz bei Jugend forscht im Regionalwettbewerb!!



Glückwunsch.

Habt ihr euch also für den National Wettbewerb qualifiziert? Oder wie darf mann das mit dem Regionalwettbewerb verstehen?


----------



## nahkillo94 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Also jedes Bundesland ist in Regionen eingeteilt. Wir waren in Süd-Ost-Thüringen. Der 1. Platz jeder Region kommt in den Landeswettbewerb. Und der 1. Platz des Bundeslandes (Landeswettbewerb) kommt in den Bundeswettbewerb (Bundesweit) . Zum Bundeswettbewerb sehen sich also alle 1. Plätze der einzelnen Bundesländer. Und wer dort 1. Platz wird, ist Bundessieger.

EDIT: Unsere nächste Station ist also der Thüringer Landeswettbewerb.


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Februar 2012)

Kann man dabei auch iwas Abstauben?


----------



## Der Maniac (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Beim Regionalwettbewerb gabs glaub 80€ für den ersten Platz *lol*


----------



## thysol (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Kann man dabei auch iwas Abstauben?


 
Wenn die in den National Wettbewerb weiterkommen und dann in den Internationalen Wettbewerb können die über $75000 abstauben soweit ich weiss.


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Februar 2012)

Mehr nicht? 
Firmen werden sicherlich auch dabei sein oder? Da sollte doch schon ein erstes Vorstellungsgespräch bei rausspringen.


----------



## thysol (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Mehr nicht?



Wenn mann einen Hauptpreis und einen Spezial Preis kriegt könnten sich beide Preise auf über $100000 belaufen soweit ich weiss. Meine Hand würde ich dafür aber nicht ins feuer legen. Und dann muss mann natürlich noch das Preisgeld vom Nationalen Wettbewerb dazu rechnen. Und natürlich die des Bundeslandes und die des Regionalwettbewerbs. Also ich wollte damit nur sagen das die mit ihren Tisch noch richtig absahnen könnten. Wieviel Geld bekommt mann eigentlich wenn mann den ersten Platz im Deutschen National Wettbewerb gewinnt?



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Firmen werden sicherlich auch dabei sein oder? Da sollte doch schon ein erstes Vorstellungsgespräch bei rausspringen.


 
Der Internationale Wettbewerb ist von Intel gesponsort. Universitäten sind bei sowas auch vertreten, meistens auch auf einem Nationalen Level.

@Fantastable

Beim Internationalen Wettbewerb nicht mit einem AMD Notebook auftauchen.


----------



## totovo (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



thysol schrieb:


> Wenn mann einen Hauptpreis und einen Spezial Preis kriegt könnten sich beide Preise auf über $100000 belaufen soweit ich weiss. Meine Hand würde ich dafür aber nicht ins feuer legen. Und dann muss mann natürlich noch das Preisgeld vom Nationalen Wettbewerb dazu rechnen. Und natürlich die des Bundeslandes und die des Regionalwettbewerbs. Also ich wollte damit nur sagen das die mit ihren Tisch noch richtig absahnen könnten. Wieviel Geld bekommt mann eigentlich wenn mann den ersten Platz im Deutschen National Wettbewerb gewinnt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beim Landeswettbewerb gibts 250€ und beim Bundeswettbewerb 1500€!!!

 in unserem Tisch werkelt eine AMD CPU, und ich hatte eigentlich vor, mir bis dahin ein Ultrabook auf Trinity_Basis zu kaufen 
Ich überkleb dann einfach den Sticker mit einem von Intel


----------



## nahkillo94 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

$100000?!?

Das nenn ich mal ne Rendite. 300€ investiert, 100000$ rausbekommen! 

1. Platz in Nationalwettbewerb sind es 1500€ und ne Menge Sonderpreise die jeweils etwa 2000€ beinhalten oder z.B. Ticket für eine Nobelpreisverleihung. 

Ich habe ein Sony-Notebook mit Core i3


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Februar 2012)

300€? Die Arbeit dahinter ist das 20fache Wert.


----------



## thysol (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



totovo schrieb:


> beim Landeswettbewerb gibts 250€ und beim Bundeswettbewerb 1500€!!!



Wann genau ist denn der Landeswettbewerb und der Bundeswettbewerb? Der Internationale Wettbewerb ist nämlich im Mai, daher müssen wohl die Landeswettbewerbe und der Nationale Wettbewerb irgendwann vor der Zeit stattfinden.



totovo schrieb:


> in unserem Tisch werkelt eine AMD CPU, und ich hatte eigentlich vor, mir bis dahin ein Ultrabook auf Trinity_Basis zu kaufen
> Ich überkleb dann einfach den Sticker mit einem von Intel


 
Wenn ihr den National Wettbewerb gewinnt dann schön ne Intel CPU für den Internationalen Wettbewerb kaufen.



nahkillo94 schrieb:


> $100000?!?
> Das nenn ich mal ne Rendite. 300€ investiert, 100000$ rausbekommen!



Problem ist nur das mann um soviel Geld zu gewinnen gegen die ganze Welt antreten muss.



nahkillo94 schrieb:


> 1. Platz in Nationalwettbewerb sind es 1500€ und ne Menge Sonderpreise  die jeweils etwa 2000€ beinhalten oder z.B. Ticket für eine  Nobelpreisverleihung.



Im Internationalen Wettbewerb sind Preise wo mann einen kleinst Planeten benennen darf.



nahkillo94 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Sony-Notebook mit Core i3



Erhöht gleich die Gewinn Chancen bei dem internationalen von Intel gesponsorten Wettbewerb.


----------



## nahkillo94 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



> Wann genau ist denn der Landeswettbewerb und der Bundeswettbewerb? Der Internationale Wettbewerb ist nämlich im Mai, daher müssen wohl die Landeswettbewerbe und der Nationale Wettbewerb irgendwann vor der Zeit stattfinden.



Landeswettbewerb ist im März und Bundeswettbewerb im April. Passt also zeitlich.

PS: Was meint ihr zu unserer überarbeiteten Klavier-App? totovo gefällts nicht!! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNlHUp-tW8I​
PPS: Für die die die erste Version vom Klavier nicht kennen: man kann nun Tasten ziehen und die gedrückte Taste leuchtet auf

PPPS: Macht das erstmal nach! Ein Satz mit 3 mal "die" hintereinander.


----------



## totovo (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Ich hab überhaupt nicht behauptet das es mir nicht gefällt


----------



## nahkillo94 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Aber du bist nicht begeistert! Das muss sich ändern!


----------



## thysol (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



nahkillo94 schrieb:


> Landeswettbewerb ist im März und Bundeswettbewerb im April. Passt also zeitlich.


 
Wenn ihr es in den internationalen Wettbewerb schafft dann sehen wir uns im Mai.


----------



## Luap12 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



thysol schrieb:


> Wenn ihr es in den internationalen Wettbewerb schafft dann sehen wir uns im Mai.


 
Naja, du/ihr dürft uns dann zum Sieg gratulieren


----------



## thysol (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



Luap12 schrieb:


> Naja, du/ihr dürft uns dann zum Sieg gratulieren


 
An Selbstbewusstsein scheint es ja bei euch nicht zu mangeln.

Wir wären glaube ich sogar in der selben Kategorie, Informatik. Ich bin übrigens nur ein "Du".


----------



## Luap12 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



thysol schrieb:


> An Selbstbewusstsein scheint es ja bei euch nicht zu mangeln.



Klar! 




thysol schrieb:


> Wir wären glaube ich sogar in der selben Kategorie, Informatik. Ich bin übrigens nur ein "Du".


 
Wir sind in der Kategorie 'Technik'...! Aber so können wir uns dann wenigstens gegenseitig zum Sieg gratulieren!!


----------



## L.B. (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



Luap12 schrieb:


> Aber so können wir uns dann wenigstens gegenseitig zum Sieg gratulieren!!



Falsch! - Ihr dürft mir (und meinen Kollegen) gratulieren.  Ob dieses oder erst nächstes Jahr steht aber noch nicht fest.


----------



## Luap12 (21. März 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

So, morgen geht es weiter mit JuFo, der Landeswettbewerb steht an!

Drückt uns die Daumen!​


----------



## L.B. (21. März 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Dann wünsche ich euch viel Erfolg.  Macht ihr auch ein paar Bilder vom Wettbewerb?


----------



## ferb (21. März 2012)

Viel Glück bei JuFo ist wirklich ein Hammer Teil.


----------



## totovo (21. März 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



L.B. schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich euch viel Erfolg.  Macht ihr auch ein paar Bilder vom Wettbewerb?


 
ist geplant!


----------



## Luap12 (23. März 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

So, JuFo ist leider beendet für uns, wir haben nur einen zweiten Platz erreicht. Bilder folgen noch.
Nächstes Jahr werden wir vorraussichtlich erneut antreten, dann allerdings mit dem fantasTABLE 2.0 (--> neues Gehäuse, kleiner/leichter, mit Raumsteuerung (ist im Moment in Arbeit, funktioniert schon, aber noch nicht zuverlässig)).


----------



## exa (25. März 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

wer war erster?


----------



## RainbowCrash (25. März 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Wie könnt ihr denn mit sowas nur 2ter werden?


----------



## totovo (25. März 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

das wüssten wir auch gerne...

1. ist eine miniaturisierte Biogas-anlage geworden... Ist ja so neu...
nja, erneuerbare Energien zählen halt mehr als echter forschergeist


----------



## reisball (25. März 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Trotzdem Glückwunsch zum zweiten Platz.


----------



## L.B. (27. März 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Wenn Projekte mit besonderem Schwerpunkt auf erneuerbare Energien bei Jugend forscht höhere Erfolgschancen haben, würde ich an eurer Stelle auch in die Richtung gehen und FantasTable seine eigenen Energie "erzeugen" lassen. Herauszufinden, wie das am besten geht, ist eure Sache, da fällt mir im Moment nämlich auch nichts ein. 

Trotzdem, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 2. Platz. Das ist doch auch schon etwas.


----------



## totovo (28. März 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

1400mm * 800mm * 850mm...

Was könnte ich wohl damit meinen?


----------



## L.B. (28. März 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

Dass ihr einen kompakten Kernreaktor benötigen würdet, um die Energieversorgung sicherzustellen?  Alternativ könnt ihr natürlich auch eine Biogas-Anlage einbauen.


----------



## exa (29. März 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



totovo schrieb:


> das wüssten wir auch gerne...
> 
> 1. ist eine miniaturisierte Biogas-anlage geworden... Ist ja so neu...
> nja, erneuerbare Energien zählen halt mehr als echter forschergeist


 

Nimm mal bitte ein wenig Überheblichkeit weg...

Bei Jugend forscht geht es nicht darum was neu zu erfinden, sonst hätte man nur noch 2 Teilnehmer...

und btw so wirklich neu ist der Tisch ja auch nicht...


----------



## totovo (29. März 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



exa schrieb:


> Nimm mal bitte ein wenig Überheblichkeit weg...
> 
> Bei Jugend forscht geht es nicht darum was neu zu erfinden, sonst hätte man nur noch 2 Teilnehmer...
> 
> und btw so wirklich neu ist der Tisch ja auch nicht...


 
Entschuldigung bitte das wir etwas entäuscht sind...
Wir haben immerhin eine nicht unerhebliche Zeit unseres Lebens in diese Projekt gesteckt.

Ich würde ja gar nichts sagen, wenn den Ihr Modell wenigstens funktioniert hätte.


@L.B. 



mit Biogas kannst du uns jagen 

villeicht hilft ja Coaxis-Profile?


----------



## thysol (31. März 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



Luap12 schrieb:


> So, JuFo ist leider beendet für uns, wir haben nur einen zweiten Platz erreicht. Bilder folgen noch.



 "nur" Seid doch froh, es gehen genügend Leute leer aus.



Luap12 schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr werden wir vorraussichtlich erneut antreten, dann allerdings mit dem fantasTABLE 2.0 (--> neues Gehäuse, kleiner/leichter, mit Raumsteuerung (ist im Moment in Arbeit, funktioniert schon, aber noch nicht zuverlässig)).



Cool das ihr nicht aufhört sondern weitermacht.



totovo schrieb:


> nja, erneuerbare Energien zählen halt mehr als echter forschergeist


 
Den Schluss ziehst du nur weil ein Biogas Projekt in eurem Bundesland gewonnen hat?



L.B. schrieb:


> Wenn Projekte mit besonderem Schwerpunkt auf  erneuerbare Energien bei Jugend forscht höhere Erfolgschancen haben,  würde ich an eurer Stelle auch in die Richtung gehen und FantasTable  seine eigenen Energie "erzeugen" lassen. Herauszufinden, wie das am  besten geht, ist eure Sache, da fällt mir im Moment nämlich auch nichts  ein.



Mach mal halblang. Hätte fantasTABLE gewonnen würde wahrscheinlich der/die mit dem Biogas Projekt sagen das IT Projekte mehr Chancen bei Jugend forscht haben. 



exa schrieb:


> Bei Jugend forscht geht es nicht darum was neu zu erfinden, sonst hätte man nur noch 2 Teilnehmer...


 
Doch, die National Gewinner haben eigentlich immer irgendwas neues. Also wenn mann im National Wettbewerb eins der grossen Preise abstauben will dann braucht mann schon ein neues/innovatives Projekt.



totovo schrieb:


> Entschuldigung bitte das wir etwas entäuscht sind...
> Wir haben immerhin eine nicht unerhebliche Zeit unseres Lebens in diese Projekt gesteckt.



Kann ich voll verstehen. Ich bin auch schon leer ausgegangen und plötzlich waren meiner Meinung nach die Jury alles voll Deppen, die Gewinner waren natürlich noch grössere Idioten. Ihr seid da also noch relativ harmlos mit der Kritik am Gewinner Projekt.



totovo schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gar nichts sagen, wenn den Ihr Modell wenigstens funktioniert hätte.



An dem Tag als ich weiter in den internationalen Wettbewerb kam wollte mein Dynamic Workload Manager auch nicht funktionieren. Ich glaube es kommt eher aufs Konzept an, und nicht ob es genau an dem Tag funktioniert. Die Jury ist wahrscheinlich mit Murphys Gesetz vertraut.


----------



## totovo (31. März 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*

nein, die Biogasanlage war noch nie in Betrieb, sie funktioniert also nur theoretisch...


----------



## thysol (1. April 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT]- MultitouchTable "fantasTABLE"*



totovo schrieb:


> nein, die Biogasanlage war noch nie in Betrieb, sie funktioniert also nur theoretisch...


 
Ok, dann muss ich dir da zustimmen das das ein bisschen merkwürdig ist.


----------



## nahkillo94 (4. April 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT] - MultitouchTable - "fantasTABLE"*

Ja  Aber wir können es nicht ändern und deswegen zeigen wir es denen allen mal - nächstes Jahr!

Tovo hat inzwischen schon 2 Tipps gegeben:



> 1400mm * 800mm * 850mm...





> villeicht hilft ja Coaxis-Profile?



hier kommt der dritte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommt den keiner drauf?!?


----------



## L.B. (4. April 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT] - MultitouchTable - "fantasTABLE"*

Aha. Ihr baut ein neues Gehäuse für den FantasTable.


----------



## nahkillo94 (4. April 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT] - MultitouchTable - "fantasTABLE"*

Richtig! 

Heute gings es los, und hier kommt das erste Update für den fantasTABLE 2!

Wie schon gesagt, verwenden wir dieses Mal nicht Holz als grundlegenden Rohstoff, sondern Aluminium. Für das Gerüst haben wir uns coaxis-Profile zugelegt. Das ist ein sehr gutes System um schnell und einfach sowas zu bauen. Diese Profile werden durch spezielle Winkel miteinander verbunden und man kann das System eigentlich beliebig erweitern. 

Da die Leisten nicht die richtigen Maße haben, mussten wir sie erstmal zersägen. Den ersten Versuch, mit Pendelstichsäge, mussten wir schnell wieder abbbrechen. Seht selbst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also musste es mit Hand weitergehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit sich auch keine verletzt wurde auch schon entgratet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und fertig ist das erste Modul:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So werden die einzelnen Leisten miteinander verbunden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passt es auch noch durch die Tür??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber gerade sooo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als nächstes kommen die Höhen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und fertig ist das Grundgerüst!  Zumindest der untere Teil...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hält erstmal!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Der mit dem ftT-Gerüst tanzt" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommen wir zum zweiten Teil ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... unser schöner Klappdeckel!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
Sieht doch schonmal gut aus, oder?


----------



## Morpheus1822 (4. April 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT] - MultitouchTable - "fantasTABLE"*

Super 
Ich bin ja mal gespannt - aus dem Grundgerüst könnte doch was werden 

Bitte weiterhin mit vielen Fotos auf dem Laufenden halten


----------



## Lan_Party (5. April 2012)

Mich würde mal interessieren wie viel Watt genau euer Tisch zieht. Dürfte nicht allzuviel sein oder?


----------



## Luap12 (5. April 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT] - MultitouchTable - "fantasTABLE"*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wie viel Watt genau euer Tisch zieht. Dürfte nicht allzuviel sein oder?


 
Also wir haben mal den Rechner mit Prime und Furmark gequält und den Beamer zur Stadionbeleuchtung umfunktioniert (), da waren es so um die 700W. Das geht eigentlich. Wenn dann alles im neuen Gehäuse ist werden wir nochmal mit Allem (Lüfter, LEDs, ...) messen.


----------



## Lan_Party (6. April 2012)

700Watt!? 0.o Das geht ja noch...


----------



## _Hendi_ (6. April 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT] - MultitouchTable - "fantasTABLE"*

sch*ße, jetzt weiß ich, an wen mich der eine Typ immer erinnert: An keinen geringeren als Sheldon Cooper (Big Bang Theory)


----------



## Lan_Party (6. April 2012)

_Hendi_ schrieb:
			
		

> sch*ße, jetzt weiß ich, an wen mich der eine Typ immer erinnert: An keinen geringeren als Sheldon Cooper (Big Bang Theory)



What!? Wer!? xD


----------



## L.B. (6. April 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT] - MultitouchTable - "fantasTABLE"*

Saubere Arbeit.  Diese Profile sind wirklich nicht schlecht. Ich verwende zum Sägen solcher Profile immer eine Gehrungssäge, denn damit kann man die Ecken im 45° Winkel absägen, sodass man einen sauberen Abschluss erhält. Wenn man noch eine Verkleidung davor macht, kann man es natürlich auch so machen wie ihr.


----------



## totovo (7. April 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT] - MultitouchTable - "fantasTABLE"*

Soooo...
von mir gibts auch mal noch einen kleinen Vorgeschmack...

Ich habe eine kleine Temperaturgeregelte Lüftersteuerung gebaut! (Anleitung von den Freunden aus dem modding FAQ)

genau genommen sogar zwei, eine für die einströmenden, und eine für die ausströmenden Lüfter...
Das ganze wird dann noch schön in ein Gehäuse verfrachtet, und wandert dann in den ftT 2.0.


Die Grundidee ist, dass ein Signal über ein NTC geschickt wird und anschleßend für den eigentlichen Regelkreis durch einen Operationsverstärker verstärkt wird:
(Linker IC)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und anschließend, ohne Spannungsdrop!! an die Lüfter weitergegeben wird!
(rechter Teil)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun noch einmal die Rückseite...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Lan_Party (7. April 2012)

Bisschen viel Lot findest du nicht.


----------



## totovo (7. April 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT] - MultitouchTable - "fantasTABLE"*

nö, das passt schon, da soll ja nen bischen Strom durchfließen^^

und besser zu viel als dann zu wenig


----------



## Lan_Party (7. April 2012)

Ach komm da passt nicht ein Kilo druf.


----------



## exa (11. April 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT] - MultitouchTable - "fantasTABLE"*

Ui, das nächste mal vllt mit Silberleitlack arbeiten^^


----------



## totovo (11. April 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT] - MultitouchTable - "fantasTABLE"*

Wieso?

spielt doch an der Stelle keine Rolle, außerdem ist das im Verglaich mit klassischer Lötarbeit viel zu aufwendig...


----------



## affli (12. April 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT] - MultitouchTable - "fantasTABLE"*

Super Arbeit Jungs! Bin Echt gespannt wie V2 so wird!


----------



## maxmein (12. April 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT] - MultitouchTable - "fantasTABLE"*

Da guckt man mal ein halbes Jahr nicht hier rein, und schon sind 70 Seiten dazu gekommen!  Habe mich jetzt durch alle Seiten gearbeitet!!! Ist echt gut geworden und noch besser ist, dass ihr weiter macht!  Wann können wir mit Updates rechnen? 

Was mich als Entwickler vor allem interessiert: Wie schaut es in der nächsten Version mit der Software aus? Wird es Änderungen geben? Wird es vielleicht ein paar Spiele geben? Wollt ihr veröffentlichen? 

@exa: Wieso? Wenn es noch in ein schönes Gehäuse kommt, sieht es doch keiner mehr. Solange der Widerstand dadurch nicht erheblich größer wird, kann man doch ruhig noch mehr drauf machen


----------



## Der Maniac (12. April 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT] - MultitouchTable - "fantasTABLE"*

@maxmein: Das Ding ist schon veröffentlicht, die waren bei Jugend forscht, danach gilt sowas als veröffentlicht


----------



## totovo (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT] - MultitouchTable - "fantasTABLE"*

Soooo, jetzt gehts mal weiter hier!

Als erstes mal ein Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was könnte ich wohl damit vorhaben?


----------



## ferb (6. Mai 2012)

Ihr bespannt nen Alu Rahmen mit Folie um Gewicht einzusparen?


----------



## totovo (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT] - MultitouchTable - "fantasTABLE"*

Nein  Die Plane ist nur dazu da, meinen Fußboden zu schonen, aber ich hätte sie mir auch sparen können 

ein weiteres Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## totovo (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: [SEMINARFACHPROJEKT] - MultitouchTable - "fantasTABLE"*

So...

Also nun mal ein par auflösende Fotos 
Ich habe ein Gestell für unseren Rechner gebaut, damit der endlich mal würdevoll behandelt wird 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe es gerfällt 

edit:

und so sieht es mit Rechner drauf aus:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## nahkillo94 (9. Mai 2012)

Alles Langweiler hier bei PCGH


----------



## Der Maniac (9. Mai 2012)

Nöööö, nur im Abi-"Stress" *HUST* *RÖCHEL*

Das Gestell sieht mal gut aus, alles schön angepasst!

Nur eine Frage zu den drei Antennen, wäre es nicht schlauer die mit nem entsprechendem Kabel zu verlängern und durch Buchsen nach außen zu verlegen? Also so abschirrmungstechnisch gesehen?


----------



## totovo (9. Mai 2012)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Nöööö, nur im Abi-"Stress" *HUST* *RÖCHEL*
> 
> Das Gestell sieht mal gut aus, alles schön angepasst!
> 
> Nur eine Frage zu den drei Antennen, wäre es nicht schlauer die mit nem entsprechendem Kabel zu verlängern und durch Buchsen nach außen zu verlegen? Also so abschirrmungstechnisch gesehen?


 
ja klar, das müssen wir dann sogar machen, denk ich...

Im Holzgehäuse ging der W-Lanempfang noch ganz gut , jetzt müssten wir das sicher dann, später nach draußen verlegen!


----------



## Der Maniac (9. Mai 2012)

Holz hat nen höheren Abschirmungsfaktor als Metall... Sofern ihr jetzt keine Magneten als Wände verbaut, müsste das auch ganz gut funken... Auf was man bei sowas achten muss, ist die Feuchtigkeit des Materials. Umso feuchter, umso höher die Abschirmung^^ Zumindest bei Wlan, da Wlan fast im selben Frequenzbereich arbeitet wie Mikrowellen. Und was machen Mikrowellen? Genau, Wassermoleküle in Schwingungen versetzten, also macht Wlan mit Wasser in Holz und anderen Materialien nichts anderes :p

Wäre doch mal n Experiement, ne Wlan-Antenne ins Wasser zu packen und zu schauen ob man noch Empfang hat?!  xD


----------



## nahkillo94 (9. Mai 2012)

Oder mit einer W-Lan Antenne z.B. Nudeln warm machen


----------



## totovo (9. Mai 2012)

sicher?

Weil wenn ich mir meine Mikrowelle so anschaue, ist die von innen aus Metall zur Abschirmung...
Ich glaube schon, das W-Lan durch Metall mindestens genauso gut abgeschirmt wird... Holz Absorbiert, Metall Reflektiert die Strahlung, was nun schlechter ist weiß ich nicht.

also ne W-Lan Antenne in nem Metallgehäuse ist glaub ich trotzdem ne schlechte idee


----------



## Der Maniac (9. Mai 2012)

Stimmt, von der Seite hatte ich es jetzt nicht betrachtet... Metall reflektiert ja *Kopf -> Tisch*

@nahkillo94

Das wird schwierig... Mikrowellen haben heute ja mal gut und gerne 1000 Watt und mehr, ne Wlan-Antenne darf in Deutschland per Gesetzt im privaten Bereich nicht mehr als 2 Watt Sendeleistung haben (zumindest sind das die leistungsstärksten Geräte, die frei käuflich sind, laufen fast alle mit openWRT oder ähnlicher Software...^^). Was man dann noch über die Antenne mit den db's rausholt, is was anderes


----------



## biff73 (29. Mai 2012)

mahlzeit....

einfach nur geiles projekt das ihr da habt...RESPEKT....vorallem an  diese jungen menschen die da mitwirken und so viel motivation da  reinbringen....da können sich viele jugendliche in dem alter ne scheibe  abschneiden....

kurz zu mir....ich bin 40 jahre alt...gelernter radio und  fernsehtechniker und gelernter elektroinstallateur...ich kann mich dahr  noch an eine funkaustellung genau erinnern bezüglich dieses  projektes....das war 2001....dort stellte microsoft so was in der art  auch schon aus....nur wurde ein beamer über den kopf...also an der decke  montiert der den desktop auf den tisch warf...gesteuert wurde auch  alles mit dem finger...wie das alles von statten ging weis ich nicht  mehr...aber damals hatte es mich fasziniert....
ich selbst hatte auch schon einige projekte gemacht...nur nicht so  aufwendig wie diese jungs hier....zb mit led beleuchtete rahmen für  lichtschalter....heute gibts die zu kaufen von berker und jung....oder  ne arbeitsplatte aus glas die interaktiv beleuchtet wurde auch in  verschiedenen farben...(mit neonröhren)....

heutzutage repariere ich nur noch alles was mit elektronik zu tun  hat...das heist da wo andere aufhören fange ich erst an...ja ich habe  zum glück noch die zeit dazu mich mit solchen dingen zu beschäftigen und  auch den platz dazu...

wenn man berücksichtigt was in der zeit von 1990-2000 alles passiert  ist...speziell den vortschritt in der technik...egal was es  ist...handy...pc...auto...fernseher....meiner meinung einfach  zuviel...und sich heutzutage auf dem markt zu beweisen....da gehört  verdammt viel dazu...dann die frage...braucht das die menscheit?...hat  sie interesse an solchen objekten?....
also meine meinung nach....das ist ein verdammt heisses eisen....da die  profis ja auch schon an der lasertechnik für das fernsehen am entwickeln  sind...in den usa wurden schon testweise welche ausgeliefert vor  jahren...hatte sich aber damals nicht bewährt....oder sie gehen noch  einen schritt weiter....holografie..(oder wie wird das geschrieben?)...

also macht weiter so jungs....von mir den grösten respekt soche dinge in  die tat umzusetzen...wie schon einer im forum sagte....das hat was mit  minority report....das war auch das an das was ich zuerst  dachte...witzig...

zu den mikrowellen.....das diese geräte heutzutage schon fast 1000 watt  haben iszt korrekt...aber die werden aus einem sogenannten magnetron  erzeugt....das heist das ist eine frequenz von 2,45 g/hz und ist im  prinzip so ähnlich wie eine induktionspule...das heist  elektromagnetische wellen...ne w-lan...funkt auch im 2,45 g/hz ...und  das auf eine andere art(frequwenzmodulation)...das heist es gibt ein  amt(bundesnetzargentur) wo nur für frequenzen zuständig ist die  freigegeben werden für bestimmte sachen da ja heutzutage das  frequenzspektrum sehr belegt ist...bei wlan ist das aber nur der kanal 9  und 10 der fall...da diese frequwenz die eigenschaft hat die  feuchtigkeitsmolekühle in schwingung zu versetzen...daher darf wlan auch  nur max...100mW haben...(in geschlossenen räumen)....was besser  abschirmt wie metall..gipskarton...sprich riegips....am besten die  blauen platten die nässe resistent sind...

so viel spass bei allem und berichtigt mich wenn ich was falsches gesagt habe...ich verfolge das hier mal brav weiter

gruss biff aus wien


----------



## totovo (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo biff,

Es ist immer wieder schön, zu hören/zu lesen, dass unser Projekt gefällt und anderen Leuten freude bereitet...
So Ein ausführliches Statement ist auch für uns immer eine Feine Sache!

Ihr fragt euch sicher, warum es so still geworden ist... nunja, wir haben aktuell akute Finanzierungsprobleme, weil unsere Sponsoren uns aus irgendwelchen gründen hängen lassen...
Sollten wir bis zum 1. Juli keine feste Zusage für frisches kapital bekommen haben, dann wird der ftT 2.0 auf Eis gelegt und erst einmal alles verkauft, wir haben einfach kein platz für die lagerung und zum Rumstehen ist das meiste zu Schade.
Wir sind nicht begeistert über den umstand, glaubt mir, aber bisher ist keine lösung in Sicht. Sicher zugesagtes Geld haben wir schlicht nicht bekommen.

mfg


----------



## exa (2. Juni 2012)

Ist denn soviel nötig?

Also wollt ihr alles nochmal neu aufbauen, oder nur die hülle sozusagen, weil dann wären ja die wirklich kritischen teile (PC, Beamer) schon da...


----------



## L.B. (2. Juni 2012)

Dass ihr das Geld nicht bekommt, ist aber nicht in Ordnung. Hoffen wir mal, dass es doch noch klappt.


----------



## totovo (3. Juni 2012)

exa schrieb:


> Ist denn soviel nötig?
> 
> Also wollt ihr alles nochmal neu aufbauen, oder nur die hülle sozusagen, weil dann wären ja die wirklich kritischen teile (PC, Beamer) schon da...



Ja, eigentlich wollen wir nur das Gehäuse neu bauen... ABER:

1. haben wir nun deutlich andere Abmessungen, die ergonomischer sind und ein größeres bild ermöglichen

ergo brauchen wir 2. neue Rückprojektions- und Plexiglasplatten und wenn das Geld reichen sollte einen neuen Beamer.

Du glaubst gar nicht, was der professionelle bau eines solchen Gehäuses an Geld verschlingt...
Den Rahmen aus Coaxis-Profilen konnten wir grad noch aus unseren Gewinnen bei JuFo finanzieren, aber jetzt hängt es schon an den kosten für die Wände aus Aluverbundplatten...



L.B. schrieb:


> Dass ihr das Geld nicht bekommt, ist aber nicht in Ordnung. Hoffen wir mal, dass es doch noch klappt.


 
Ja das hoffen wir auch... alternativ müssen wir uns eine andere lösung überlegen, falls einer ne Idee hat, immer her damit!


----------



## biff73 (5. Juni 2012)

schade das es an dem scheitert....

aber werde es auf jedenfall weiter verfolgen...

wer weis...vieleicht packt mich es noch und ich bau auch mal so ein ding..
(natürlich erst nach dem lottogewinn)

aber vorerst muss ich noch den dampfgarbackofen reparieren....

gibt es eigentlich noch neuere bilder von diesem gerät in betrieb?
und eine frage hab ich dazu....
ist es möglich anstatt ne plexiglasscheibe davor zu machen eine aus richtigem glas zu nehmen?...wäre es dann möglich das gerät bündig mit der tischplatte zu verbauen????

danke für die antworten...

MFG...Biff


----------



## nahkillo94 (13. Juni 2012)

neuere Bilder haben wir nicht, da wir den ftT schon ausgeschlachtet haben 

Höchstens von Jugend forscht, falls sie nicht schon drin sind. 


Echtes Glas ist ungeeignet für die Totalreflexion die aufgebaut werden muss und außerdem fühlt es sich nicht schön an. 



> "wäre es dann möglich das gerät bündig mit der tischplatte zu verbauen?"


Meinst du, ohne Deckel drauf? Also, das oben alles eine Fläche ist? --> Ja, das geht 



> Ist denn soviel nötig?


Nein, nur wenn andere auf uns zukommen, es uns anbieten und dann nicht einhalten, ist das echt doof. Wir sind doch nur arme Schüler, die demnächst anfangen zu studieren


----------



## totovo (12. Juli 2012)

*An dieser Stelle müssen wir das Projekt leider Beenden. *

Wir schaffen es nicht, wie geplant, eine zweite, bessere Version zu bauen. Wir verkaufen alle Einzelteile und teilen das Geld unter uns auf.

Dennoch kann man sagen, dass uns fast alles, was wir verwirklichen wollten mit der ersten version gelungen ist. Der ftT 2.0 wäre aber das i-Tüpfelchen auf dem ganzen Projekt gewesen. Es tut uns leid, dass wir heute das Scheitern des zweiten Teiles verkünden müssen.

Falls jemand ein ähnliches Projekt wagen möchte: Wir stehen gern mit rat und Tat beiseite und hätten ein gesammtes, professionelles Grundgerüst aus Koaxis-Profilen abzugeben (siehe Bilder weiter vorne). Bei Interesse bitte PN an uns!

MfG


----------

